
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (October 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
xando
Hey, as usual, a friendly reminder.

All positions posted here are scraped and available to search on the map.

[https://whoishiring.io/search/20.427/-57.788/3/](https://whoishiring.io/search/20.427/-57.788/3/)

~~~
rocqua
I like the 24 jobs in 'Remote Oregon'.

~~~
xando
Right, this is an issue. It's need to be decided what to do when there is no
location.

Said that. I think that the physical location is important (obviously for
whoishiring.io is) even if the position is purely REMOTE. Some companies will
avoid to add location even in this thread.

The company location answers few question. The timezone that the work is going
on, the shape of the business / work agreement that could be enforced, money
(obviously). Often remote work will require you to buy a ticket and visit the
office from time to time.

~~~
user24
If you can't find a job title, why not put the whole first line of the
original posting. Better to have that than a sea of "no job title found",
imho.

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($130-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales for
products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting requiring our machine learning models to capture both the nuances
of the global consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon. Our
team works closely with research scientists to invent new ways to make use of
novel data, solve hard engineering problems around scaling and performance in
predicting for tens of millions of products, and iterates quickly in order to
stay on the cutting edge. We're looking for an experienced, data-science-
leaning software developer that is comfortable with big data and can:

* Design systems that provide a stable base for innovation in a rapidly changing business

* Improve Forecasting algorithms through data-driven analysis and experimentation in our Scala/Spark environment

* Optimize for scalability and performance of both distributed computations and near-metal C++ code

* Communicate their ideas clearly with all members of a diverse team

If this sounds interesting, I'd love to chat or buy you coffee. Email me
(Stefan) at smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief introduction.
(Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with whiteboard
coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

~~~
abysmallyideal
I have a running bet they offshore or hire in Indian work to replace whoever
gets hired for this, and they'll chase the dude out within a year.

~~~
iamnafets
You clearly don't understand the value that engineers in this role are able to
create.

~~~
kafkaesq
As do most companies / hiring managers in favor of (indiscriminate)
offshoring. Because foreign workers are, you know, "cheaper".

------
thenipper
Mercy Corps/Gaza Sky Geeks | Product Manager | Gaza, Palestine | ONSITE | Full
Time

We are the first and only startup accelerator in Gaza run by Mercy Corps and
founded with an initial grant from Google; and now a tech hub in the Google
for Entrepreneurs partner network.

Are you interested in: \- Scaling up a fresh market in the field of ‘Product
Development & Management’? \- Inspiring and teaching eager entrepreneurs how
to launch their products? \- Expose yourself to lot of startup opportunities
within different country in the Middle East?

Have you built demonstrated ability to launch products successfully using an
iterative, incremental, user-focused, and data-driven approach?

Reach out to us here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o4IL3fwk&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o4IL3fwk&s=Hacker_News)

Mercy Corps/Gaza Sky Geeks | Software Engineering Manager | Gaza, Palestine |
ONSITE | Full Time We are the first and only startup accelerator in Gaza run
by Mercy Corps and founded with an initial grant from Google; and now a tech
hub in the Google for Entrepreneurs partner network.

Are you interested in:

\- Scaling up a fresh market and charting new territory while iterating on
your own approach?

Have you built an experience as top notch software engineering manager with 8+
years of experience including managing teams of engineers?

Shipped multiple products successfully using an iterative, incremental, user-
focused, and data-driven approach?

Reach out to us by visiting:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6IL3fwm&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6IL3fwm&s=Hacker_News)

Mercy Corps is a leading global organization powered by the belief that a
better world is possible. In disaster, in hardship, in more than 40 countries
around the world, we partner to put bold solutions into action—helping people
triumph over adversity and build stronger communities from within. Now, and
for the future.

~~~
umanwizard
Is it actually possible for foreigners to relocate to Gaza to work?

~~~
thenipper
It is! You'd be commuting into Gaza weekly and spending the weekends in
Jerusalem. It does depend on nationality of course but is possible for
foreigners to work in Gaza.

------
io
GitHub: Atom | Full-Time | San Francisco, Boulder, Amsterdam, REMOTE, VISA

 _Come help us make Atom faster!_ Get paid to work on an open source editor
used by over a million people every month.

[https://atom.io](https://atom.io) |
[https://github.com/atom/atom](https://github.com/atom/atom)

Some things we're focused on for the next six months:

    
    
      * Core Experience/Performance 
      * Git/GitHub integration 
      * Language integration: better auto-complete, syntax highlighting, and debugging 
      * Windows-specific features and fixes
    

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/github/baaa9a2c-c249-4d06-b73f-e9bee1a...](https://jobs.lever.co/github/baaa9a2c-c249-4d06-b73f-e9bee1a3d147)

------
pea
NStack | London, UK | Full time | Onsite | Functional Developers

We’re a building a "Cloud OS" for composable microservices using a mixture of
Haskell and Linux systems technology (including containers, systemd, dbus),
with some typed DSLs, systems code, and distributed systems thrown in. We want
developers to spend more time writing core business-logic vs. writing
infrastructure, and are using lessons from building programming languages and
operating systems to accomplish this.

We’re looking for talented programmers -- preferably with some knowledge of
typed functional languages and *NIX systems programming -- to join our small
tech team to make this a reality. It’s a challenging role, working on hard
problems, but the chance to work with a top technical team and shape a company
and product from an early stage.

We’re funded by top-tier infrastructure investors from the West Coast, and the
founders are both technical and ex-YC / academia. Salaries are competitive and
include generous stock options. EU applicants welcome (other visas potentially
possible), although roles are onsite only.

We’re looking at a range of positions and experience levels - whether you’ve
just left uni or been hacking for 20 years, if you’re interested please get in
touch. Any questions please comment, DM, or reach out via jobs@nstack.com or
[http://nstack.com/careers](http://nstack.com/careers). Cheers!

~~~
mlitchard
Hi,

I sent you e-mail on 09/27 with no reply from your end. So here is a ping. :)

~~~
mands
Hi!

Thanks for the ping, your email hasn't been lost! :) Sorry for the delay, my
fault, was at a conference at the end of last week, and unfortunately caught a
cold after :(

Check your inbox - cheers!

~~~
mlitchard
Did, and am impressed at the alacrity of the reply. Replied in turn, let's see
what we can do. :)

------
spitfire
I'll post to this thread because this is very relevant for the hiring
companies. Hunter and Schmidt did a meta-study of 85 years of research on
hiring criteria. [1] There are three attributes you need to select for to
identify performing employees in intellectual fields.

    
    
      - General mental ability (Are they generally smart)
        Use WAIS or if there are artifacts of GMA(Complex work they've done themselves) available use them as proxies. 
        Using IQ is mostly illegal[2] in the US, so you'll have to find a test that acts as a good proxy.
    
      - Work sample test. NOT HAZING! As close as possible to the actual work they'd be doing. Try to make it apples-to-apples comparison across candidates. Also, try and make accomidations for candidates not knowing your company shibboleth.
    
      - Integrity. The first two won't matter if you hire  a sociopath.
    
         There are existing tests available for this, you can purchase for < $50 per use.

This alone will get you > 65% hit rate [1], and can be done inside of three
hours. There's no need for day long (or multi-day) gladiator style gauntlets.

[1]
[http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%...](http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%20Validity%20and%20Utility%20Psychological%20Bulletin.pdf)

[2] The illegality comes from IQ tests disadvantaging certain minority groups.

[3] Yes, I'm currently taking freelance work.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Using IQ is mostly illegal[2] in the US

No, its not.

Like _any_ input that statistically creates a disadvantage for any group
defined by a protected criteria, it will, if challenged as discriminatory,
require the user to demonstrate that there is sufficient evidence establishing
that it is a reasonable predictor of job performance.

There is a pervasive myth that IQ tests specifically are "mostly illegal" in
the US stemming from an early employment discrimination case in which the
_particular_ use was determined to be illegal, but its worth noting that in
that case the IQ test was applied widely, it was part of a set of policies
that were _direct_ replacements for a policy of _explicit_ racial
discrimination (adopted once the company was subjected to nondiscrimination
rules), and there was no evidence that could be offered linking it to
performance in the jobs for which it was used. [0]

(It's perhaps worth noting that the case also addressed educational
requirements -- the specific one at issue was a high-school diploma
requirement -- which was found illegal in the particular use for the same
reason as the particular use of the IQ test was, but for some reason no one
has gone from that to adopting the idea that specific educational attainment
requirements are generally illegal.)

[0] _Griggs v. Duke Power Co._ , 401 U.S. 424 (1971)

~~~
spitfire
Fine, I'll let you apply an IQ test to your hiring process first.

Quibble about my word choice all you'd like, but use a direct IQ test at your
own peril.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Quibble about my word choice all you'd like, but use a direct IQ test at
> your own peril.

Insofar as its true that such a peril exists, the same peril applies for any
"test that acts as a good proxy" for an IQ test, since if it does so it will
have the same unequal racial impact (because if it didn't, it wouldn't be a
good proxy) and, therefore, require the exact same evidence of predictive
power with regard to job performance as a "direct IQ test". So the
substitution you suggest achieves _nothing_.

Protecting against the "peril" associated with a "direct IQ test" isn't a
matter of choosing a "good proxy" instead (since that does nothing to reduce
the "peril"), its a matter of documenting the business justification -- the
evidence that the test _is_ a good predictor of job performance.

~~~
spitfire
Upvoted.

This is a sound strategy to take. I wish I could convince people to take it.

If you can document the business justification then by all means use an IQ
test directly in hiring decisions.

------
aui-hn
Amazon | AmazonUI (AUI) | Seattle; San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on more than 95% of requests across all device
categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. We use these tools (but don't
expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git

If you're interested in engineering or technical program manager roles, drop
us an email: aui-hn (@) amazon (.) com

~~~
kshug1
Hi,

I am a new grad in San Francisco and I would like to know if you are hiring
for entry level positions too.

------
jonrkarr
Karr Lab ([http://www.karrlab.org](http://www.karrlab.org)) @ Mount Sinai
Medical School | New York, NY 10029 | Full-Time | ONSITE

The Karr Lab at the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Icahn
School of Medicine at Mount Sinai is seeking talented, ambitious engineers to
develop technology for building, simulating, and applying cutting-edge whole-
cell computational models of individual cells.

We are developing whole-cell computational models which comprehensively
predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by representing all of
the biochemical activity inside cells. Our goal is to use whole-cell models to
transform bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative disciplines.
Our work is highly interdisciplinary, involving systems biology, genomics,
bioinformatics, data integration, parallel simulation, optimization, software
engineering, and data visualization, and highly team-oriented.

We are looking for software engineers to develop several technologies,
including a domain-specific language for describing whole-cell models, a
parallel multi-algorithmic simulator, scalable tools for visualizing and
analyzing high-dimensional simulation results, and tools for handling personal
`omics data.

More information: [http://www.karrlab.org/join](http://www.karrlab.org/join)
or Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

How to apply: Send a cover letter and a CV to Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

~~~
smockman36
I saw Dr. Karr present the Whole-Cell Computational Models a few months ago
and I believe it's truly transformative work. Once you wrap your head around
what they do, you'll understand the limitless potential this software could
have. If you're interested, I think these two articles can give you a good
idea of what Whole-Cell Modeling is:
[http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(12)00776-3](http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(12\)00776-3)
[https://covert.stanford.edu/publicationpdfs/DMacklin2014.pdf](https://covert.stanford.edu/publicationpdfs/DMacklin2014.pdf).

I applied to work with them at the time but they were low on funding. I would
apply today if I weren't already happily employed. Good luck Karr Lab!

------
snewman
Scalyr | Agent Engineer | $110-160K, >=0.3% equity | San Mateo, CA (ONSITE)

"Agent Engineer" sounds like something from Person Of Interest, but actually
you'll own our lean, mean data collection agent. An ops visibility tool is
only as good as the data it collects, and we pride ourselves on gathering
everything from logs to system metrics to application metrics to API data. If
you enjoy constantly getting to play with new tools, come help us connect
to... everything. You'll get to play with packages from Apache to Zookeeper,
APIs from AWS to, er, Azure, while tackling challenges such as monitoring
100,000+ simultaneous log files using minimal CPU.

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
We offer the equity, influence, and fun of an early-stage company, with
stability, great pay, and a low-stress culture. We have great backers, strong
traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've built half a dozen startups,
including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can honestly say this is my
favorite so far.

If this sounds like fun, check out the link below, or drop us a line at
jobs@scalyr.com.

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-engineer)

~~~
sundarurfriend
> "Agent Engineer" sounds like something from Person Of Interest

Or from the Matrix.

"Tell me, Mr. Anderson, what good is a phone call when you are _unable_ to
speak?"

------
spidaman
Bitnami | San Francisco or West Coast REMOTE | Senior SRE | Full Time

Bitnami is on a mission to bring awesome software to everyone. Building and
configuring software stacks can drag down an organization’s time to market
with their applications but we make it super easy for anyone to run software
in the cloud.

I’m hiring Senior Site Reliability Engineers to join BItnami who will help us
build the next generation of cloud infrastructure and will have an impact on
our products. We work with all of the major cloud service providers with code
written in Ruby, Go and Javascript as well as operational tooling that
leverages AWS, Ansible, Rundeck, Packer, Git, Icinga2, Cloudwatch, Monit,
Vagrant, Docker, Kubernetes, Jenkins, ELK and other state-of-the-art enabling
technologies. We’re focused on tools and event-driven infrastructure to bring
automation and autonomic computing to systems that smoothly scales up and out
for production use cases as well as scaling down for development.

Bitnami’s SRE team is distributed around the globe in timezones separated to
optimize for hand-offs and humane on-call. We offer competitive compensation,
flexible time off and other benefits. We have regular outings in Spain (travel
provided by the company) and other fun activities together.

More information about the position is available here
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/29d26810-26b2-4af2-a014-7f720d...](https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/29d26810-26b2-4af2-a014-7f720d8cc9aa)
and you can feel free to reach out to me with any questions. Principals only,
please

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Los Angeles, Lausanne, Shanghai | Full-time | On Site

We create products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences.

We recently became the Official Optical Tracking Provider for the NBA (think
of the data!): [http://www.forbes.com/sites/darrenheitner/2016/09/22/the-
nba...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/darrenheitner/2016/09/22/the-nbas-six-
year-250-million-data-deal/)

You can learn more about what we do from our various videos (I recommend our
CEO's TED talk for a good overview):
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/)

Engineering roles:

IT / Hardware / Systems Technician, Video Systems Engineer, Mid/Sr Full-Stack
Engineer, Sr UI/UX Engineers, DevOps Engineer, Machine Learning Software
Engineer (a strong SE fundamentals and experience (as a generalization, not a
pure data scientist))

Creative roles:

Creative Director, UI / UX Designer, Motion Designer, Animator,
Producer/Editor

You can apply through email at work@secondspectrum.com. Happy to answer any
questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
moserware
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP.NET MVC; SQL Server; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

You can read the job req and apply here:
[http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Fullstack-
Engineer](http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Fullstack-Engineer)

Kaggle is best known as a platform for machine learning competitions. We have
a community of over 650K data scientists. Now also building a sharing-and-
collaboration platform (closest analogy is Github for data science:
[https://www.kaggle.com/kernels](https://www.kaggle.com/kernels))

Particularly interesting opportunity for software engineers looking for
exposure to data science/machine learning. Three of our engineers have come
via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very seriously.

~~~
cema
Any possibility of a remote job?

~~~
moserware
Yes! Half of our company is remote (mostly US timezones)

------
drc37
Redox Chemicals | Full Stack Web Developer | $80-120K | Burley, Idaho | Senior
Full-stack Engineer | Full Time | Prefer onsite (consider remote for an
amazing developer) | [http://www.redoxchem.com](http://www.redoxchem.com)

Redox is a fast-growing company in the fertilizer industry with some amazing
products that are helping revolutionize the industry. We are looking for some
additional developers to help build both amazing sales force tools but also
tools for the our customer base. The work environment is great and a brand
new, state of the art office building being finished in a about a month.

We use a pretty typical Ruby on Rails stack on Heroku with some external
connections to some APIs. We're beginning to use React for some front-end
work.

We know it is hard to find developers in South-central Idaho, so if you don't
have the exact tool set listed above please contact us and we would be willing
to work with senior developers to learn new languages required for this
position. We DO NOT want to teach programming and Ruby on rails though, if
that makes sense.

Current Technologies:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails
      - Postgres
      - React
      - Html/CSS/Javascript
    

Additional Desired Technologies:

    
    
      - iOS/Swift
      - Java (For mobile development)
      - Infrastructure setup/support
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - Salary will range from $80-120K. (That's like $150-$200K in CA with Idaho cost of livving adjustment :) )
      - Top of the line hardware
      - 401K Matching
      - Insurance (Health/Dental/Vision)
      - Annual Bonus
      - Relocation Assistance
    

We would love to hear from you. Contact me at it@redoxchem.com

~~~
truth_sentinell
Would you give Visa to a foreign in case is a good prospect for the job?

------
gghh
SUSE | Nuremberg (DE), Provo (US), Prague (CZ) or REMOTE | Full Time

 _Linux Kernel File System Engineer_

We are currently seeking a new member of the SUSE Labs team to perform as a
Linux kernel file system engineer with a focus on the btrfs and XFS file
systems. You will represent yourself actively within the global Linux kernel
development community, share your knowledge, and further develop it via
special interest groups, professional organizations, and specialized
conferences. Typical work duties consist in diagnosing and addressing
performance, stability, data integrity, error recovery, and feature
development of the btrfs, xfs, and other supported file systems.

The job location is either remote or in one of the SUSE offices.

 _What we offer_

Flexible weekly working time; 10% of working time for professional
development; direct cooperation and collaboration with members of numerous
free/open source software projects, distributed globally; the opportunity to
participate directly in the creation and improvement of the Linux operating
systems.

 _How to apply_

Preferably, submit all relevant information in a single PDF file, so that no
important detail is lost in transit. Give us some time to process your
application. Expect the interview to be done over phone. Form submission for
this position at [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/linux-kernel-file-
system...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/linux-kernel-file-system-
engineer-global-location/3486/3094984)

This is not the only job opening currently available at SUSE, see
[https://jobs.suse.com/](https://jobs.suse.com/)

~~~
zerr
Is part-time possible at SUSE for remote positions?

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Cities are complicated!

 _We use the power of mobile and open transit data to help humans survive and
master them._

We are building

\- The best apps \- With the best A to B routing \- From the best data.

Read about blog!
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

If you want to help us in this mission, please apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at emil at citymapper dot com

Some keywords: Python, Go, golang, C++, iOS, Android, data science, site
reliability(SRE), DevOps, AWS, distributed systems, marketing.

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Simple Storage Service (S3) | Software Engineers |
Seattle, WA (ONSITE)

* Senior Software Development Engineer, S3: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223)

* Software Development Engineer, S3: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224) You can also email me your resume - wantony [AT] amazon.com

(If you're currently studying, apply for an internship at amazon here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech))

~~~
abcd132
Do you take international students for internships? Who can I contact for
internships? Applying through the website never got me anywhere.

------
baby
Cryptography Services @ NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners,
and Intrepidus Group) - Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco,
Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

INTERNS / VISA

The Cryptography Services team of NCC Group is looking for a summer 2017
intern!

We are looking for you if you’re into cryptography and security! The
internship would allow you to follow consultants on the job as well as lead
your own research project.

Who are we? We are consultants! Big companies come to us and ask us to hack
their stuff (legally), review their code and advise on their design. If we’re
not doing that, we spend our time reading papers, researching, attending
conferences, giving talks and teaching classes, ... whatever floats our boat.
Not one week is like the other! If you’ve spent some time doing cryptopals
challenges you will probably like what we are doing.

We can’t say much about who are the clients we work for, except for the public
audits we sometimes do. For example we’ve performed public audits for
TrueCrypt, OpenSSL, Let’s Encrypt, Docker and more recently Zcash.

I was myself the first intern of Cryptography Services and I’d be happy to
answer any question you might have =)

If you're interested, take a look at the challenges we have in place:
[http://cryptoservices.github.io/challenges/](http://cryptoservices.github.io/challenges/)

You can also directly contact me here: david.wong@nccgroup.trust !

------
mikemahony
Pixar Animation Studios | Emeryville, California | Full time | Onsite |
[https://goo.gl/JtVvDM](https://goo.gl/JtVvDM)

Yippee! My team (Post Pipeline Engineering) is a bunch of silly/smart people
who get things done.

Technologies and skills we _each_ use (honestly, all these things almost every
day) in no particular order:

    
    
      Python / Django / Flask / Tornado | Image and video processing / Transcoding pipelines / FFmpeg / jpeg2000
      OpenShift / Docker / Kubernetes | Software design principles: Open/closed, Single responsibility, Dependency inversion, etc
      Kafka / RabbitMQ | Javascript / AngularJS | Massive parallel computing systems / Distributed processing / Render farms
      Golang | Git | Testing methodologies / Test Driven Development | Continuous Integration / Continuous Deployment
    

It's a ridiculous(ly awesome) place to work. Our team functions where Systems
(these lovely people: [https://systems.pixar.com](https://systems.pixar.com))
and Production intersect. Here's the posting again:
[https://goo.gl/JtVvDM](https://goo.gl/JtVvDM)

~~~
asimuvPR
Seeing the skills posted being similar to mine is funny. Never thought pixar
would be an option. :)

------
AntiRush
Blackstorm | $140k - $200k | San Francisco Bay area (SF, Mountain View) |
Tokyo, Japan | REMOTE OK | VISA OK

Blackstorm is building the world's most advanced javascript game engine, among
other cool products like js.io. We are hiring senior engineers who can tackle
architecture and APIs for our game engine on a small team of 3-4 folks.

We are currently in the process of writing code mods to port it from our
propriety module and class system to es6, and will follow with first class
typescript support to facilitate better tooling and API documentation.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating.

Our technologies engine have already been in front of tens of millions of
users, and we're on track to hit hundreds of millions this year. This is a
high leverage position, and very senior. We welcome remote for certain folks,
because we're looking to build the best small engineering team in the world.

Please email keela@blackstormlabs.com Subject: Blackstorm Core Engineer

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

------
orourkme
Compose | Remote (Canada, US, UK)

What: Databases-as-a-service. We offer production grade, auto-scaling,
automatically backed-up, add-on compatible MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, and
more.

Hiring Process: Blind hiring! First, a light application. Second, all
candidates who complete the application receive a work-sample resembling the
work one would do in the role. No deadline. Final step is a paid work day
($500).

Compose has grown into a vibrant group where folks can feel comfortable being
themselves, living a balanced life. We welcome you to enjoy comfort when
taking risks, collaborate with spirited peers, and to unleash your creative
and talented personality.

* Work from anywhere!

* Many neat conundrums to solve.

* Self-managing, distributed decision making. Choose your projects. We're deadline averse and quality focused.

* Hardly any meetings.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fizz: [https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us...](https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us...).

Roles:

* Platform Engineer / Application Developer

* Support Engineer

* Technical Content Creator ('Developer Advocacy' type of role)

To begin: [https://compose.interviewed.com](https://compose.interviewed.com)

~~~
juzffoo
Fizz link above leads to 404

~~~
jamie_ca
It should be [https://www.compose.com/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-
help-u...](https://www.compose.com/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us-work-
remotely/) (found via search)

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://permutive.com](https://permutive.com)

Permutive is building the infrastructure for realtime personalization. We're a
small, tight-knit team with top-tier investors from London and SV, including Y
Combinator.

We're looking for FP enthusiasts to develop our core product and help build an
amazing technical team. Our ideal candidate has interests and experience in:

* Working extensively in functional languages: we use Haskell, Elm, and Scala (Scalaz).

* Building distributed systems: we run a stream data pipeline on AWS with Kafka, EC2, Postgres, DynamoDB, S3, and friends.

* Data engineering, particularly stream processing and event sourcing/CQRS.

* Developing and scaling APIs and a frontend products.

If you're interested, you can apply at
[https://permutive.workable.com](https://permutive.workable.com) or email
jobs@permutive.com with your CV. Unfortunately we can't sponsor visas at the
moment so you'll need to be eligible to work in the UK!

------
johmathe
Bay Labs - San Francisco (Union Square)

Bay Labs is at the forefront of bringing deep learning advances to critical
unsolved healthcare problems. We have assembled an exceptional team of
clinicians, engineers and scientists who are developing breakthrough
technologies in cardiovascular imaging and care, addressing the largest cause
of death in the US. The Bay Labs team brings diverse expertise to the problem
of diagnosing and managing heart disease, with leaders in machine learning,
visual neuroscience, robotics, and physics. We have teamed up with a network
of world class clinical and academic advisors and made remarkable progress in
a very short period of time. Current investors in Bay Labs are recognized
leaders in venture capital.

1\. We wish to find a versatile engineer, who can demonstrate a capability to
scientifically develop, benchmark, and validate a wide variety of deep neural
network architectures for the purpose of extracting clinically-relevant
knowledge from medical images.

2\. We are hiring to fill a role that blends data pipeline architect and site
reliability engineer. Site Reliability Engineering (SRE) is what you get when
you treat operations as if it’s a software problem. If you are a software
engineer at heart with ops experience and want to work some craft on deep
learning, this role is for you.

[http://baylabs.io](http://baylabs.io)
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/01/28/bay-labs-
laun...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/01/28/bay-labs-launches-to-
bring-artificial-intelligence-to-ultrasounds/)

email: jobs@baylabs.io site:
[https://jobs.lever.co/baylabs](https://jobs.lever.co/baylabs) crafts: python,
C++11 VISA ONSITE

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Backend Engineer | On-site - Full-time | VISA |
$90k-$130k + equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
the average discount for Michael Kors handbags vs Coach handbags across
retailers). We have hundreds of clients across major financial institutions
and corporations. We're a profitable company that is growing quickly.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

We're looking for back-end engineers that can streamline our data collection
process. You will design and implement systems that collect data from websites
and make it available to our customers on our platform. Looking for engineers
with experience in Python and Javascript and familiarity with the DOM and
tools for parsing the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup.

=== Interested? ===

Interested? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

Thanks, Justin

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco | Full Time, Onsite

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 60 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala-based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and as well as GraphQL on
node.js. Our native iOS and Android apps are #1 in finance (with a 5 star
rating on the App Store) and we're rebuilding our website in React + Redux.
Our data teams use Kafka, Spark and BigQuery among other technologies.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

Feel free to reach out to me personally (scott.shumaker at creditkarma dot
com) or visit:
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

~~~
quickly
Wow, there are jobs available under all those roles?

~~~
sshumaker
Yes. :)

------
Flammy
Appuri, Seattle WA, [http://www.appuri.com/](http://www.appuri.com/)

What we do: Appuri helps online businesses understand, diagnose and reduce
customer churn. We provide a beautiful, end-to-end solution that makes it easy
for our customers to tackle churn. By removing the need to hire data
scientists or data engineers, we offer a very compelling price point. Very few
products can bring Big Data and Machine Learning at the scale and price point
with the results we offer. We serve both B2B and B2C customers, with strong
success in both spaces.

Our go-to-market solution is backed by a world-class ETL pipeline and data
platform that makes onboarding, insight-generation and integration with
corporate business processes many times faster than competitors or do-it-
yourself alternatives. This platform is also a solid foundation for us to
build future solutions.

Who we’re looking for currently:

We’re currently hiring a Senior Solutions Engineer (Seattle, Full Time,
ONSITE, $100k-140k and 0.1% - 0.3% stock options comp) which is our term for
solutions architect, implementation engineer, forward deployment engineer. If
you’re familiar with python / Node and SQL you can apply from our AngelList
listing [https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/75799-senior-solutions-
engineer](https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/75799-senior-solutions-engineer)

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Irvine, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | $60k-$90k

We’re a casual, nine-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive
and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk
orders for brick and mortar stores (i.e. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how
Armada ends up on Backcountry). Our stack includes JavaScript (ES6),
TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, memcached, MongoDB, React.js, and mobx
([http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

We are looking for talented engineers who have strong skills in application-
level TypeScript/JavaScript. This includes engineers with experience applying
design patterns to their code (Module, Sandbox, etc.), implementing
modularization, writing unit tests, and optimizing performance.

We think it’s especially awesome if you have experience with modern JavaScript
libraries, such as React.js (what we use), Backbone.js, Angular.js, Ember.js,
Polymer.js, etc. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross-functional,
and Agile team and may take a lead role on various software components.

We’re also big on fun. It’s not uncommon to spontaneously jump into a table
tennis match. Plus, every Friday we eat and drink together.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

~~~
thomasrognon
Mobx in a job listing! That's awesome.

------
pulkitpulkit
Chameleon | Pacific Time REMOTE (Seattle / Portland / SF / Vancouver / LA /
San Diego etc.)

We're looking for a full-stack engineer, our 3rd hire. Prior remote and
startup experience required. To be a good fit you'll be chomping to learn
quickly and get shit done!

Hate terrible user onboarding? Chameleon
([https://www.trychameleon.com](https://www.trychameleon.com)) allows you to
build data-driven product tours without writing code. We're VC-backed, with
revenue and strong growth since our launch 6 months ago.

If you're interested then please email me pulkit at trychameleon [dot] com
with some info about yourself.

~~~
santoriv
Tech stack?

~~~
bnorton
Client side JS is Backbone + HTMLbars Node.js Rails AWS Lambda MongoDB &
Postgres

We have some interesting requirements that we must conform to in order to be
part of our customer's web applications. We'd love to explore those
constraints and benefits with you.. Brian - co-founder @ Chameleon

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | [https://fieldbook.com](https://fieldbook.com) | San Mateo, CA |
Software Engineer, Lead Product Designer | Full time, Onsite, Visa OK

Fieldbook is a new information tool that combines the best of a spreadsheet
and a database. We help business teams get their operations out of
spreadsheets—from project tracking, to data collection, to content management
systems.

We're pursuing a big vision to bring the power of relational modeling to non-
technical end users. It's an ambitious project with deep technical and UI
challenges—but one that will transform people's relationship with the tools
they use every day.

Our 4-person team has backgrounds from Amazon, Google, and Facebook. We've
raised a total of $2.9M to date from investors including Accomplice VC, Pejman
Mar Ventures, Naval Ravikant's AngelList syndicate, Mitch Kapor (Lotus),
Steven Sinofsky (ex-Microsoft), and Eric Ries (Lean Startup).

We were #1 on Product Hunt with over 1500 upvotes:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2).

This is an early-stage opportunity that is perfect for someone who wants to
optimize for ownership and impact.

[https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs](https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs) or
careers@fieldbook.com

------
bryanh
Zapier | Earth | REMOTE ONLY

Zapier is a 100% remote, profitable startup that connects over 700 different
SaaS services' APIs with a "Lego-like" user-friendly UI.

• Frontend Engineer - React, ES6, etc. - [https://zapier.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer-fall-2016/](https://zapier.com/jobs/frontend-engineer-fall-2016/)

• Product Engineer - Python, JS, Django, etc. -
[https://zapier.com/jobs/product-engineer-
fall-2016/](https://zapier.com/jobs/product-engineer-fall-2016/)

Our application process is pretty straightforward and is outlined in detail in
our publicly posted "Commitment to Applicants" [https://zapier.com/jobs/our-
commitment-to-applicants/](https://zapier.com/jobs/our-commitment-to-
applicants/).

------
jeremybernier
Vroom | New York, NY preferred, but open to remote for the right candidate |
Full Stack / Front End Engineer (junior, mid-level, senior) | Salary:
$70k-150k+

Technologies: Javascript (ES6/ES2015), Node.js, React, Redux, MobX, Nginx,
Webpack, AWS, continuous integration, git, Sass/PostCSS (or experience with
CSS Modules, Radium, etc.), Optimizely, NewRelic, Segment.io, etc.

We're trying to make used car buying/selling as easy as buying a pair of shoes
online. We're on track for $1 billion in revenue this year. We're a relatively
small company trying to build out our NYC headquarters (~30 employees, ~5
engineers). This means you'll have the opportunity to really make a difference
and touch the whole stack.

We're looking for driven engineers who can write clean code, work
autonomously, stay at the forefront of technology, care about the user
experience, and can work well with or without other people.

We're working on many projects right now - one of which is the refactoring of
vroom.com to migrate off .NET and into Node.js, making it a
universal/isomorphic Javascript single-page app. Since we're a small team, we
want leaders who are not only competent, but can also work autonomously.

Unlike most other companies, we're not really into micromanaging employees and
pointless meetings. As long as you're doing quality work, you can work from
home or whatever hours are most comfortable to you.

Send your resume to jeremy.bernier@vroom.com if interested.

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Cruise is building the future of autonomous vehicles. We believe in improving
people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and more
convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets. We're looking for smart, ambitious people
to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars. We are solving
some of the hardest problems in the world right now and building some of the
coolest technology you have ever seen.

Our office is located in SOMA(SF) and is full of cars and robots and the
brilliant people building them.

We are looking to fill a number of engineering roles, if any of them seem
interesting to you please feel free to email me directly Asimile@getcruise.com

[https://jobs.lever.co/cruise?lever-
via=YdDVhEpFej](https://jobs.lever.co/cruise?lever-via=YdDVhEpFej)

~~~
nojvek
I would love to apply but scared whether I'd be even able to afford living in
SF.

~~~
truth_sentinell
Shouldn't New York be more expensive that SF?

~~~
kafkaesq
It used to be, for the longest time. Until about 5-6 years ago.

------
gurubavan
Appcues ([https://www.appcues.com](https://www.appcues.com)) | Senior Frontend
Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

At Appcues, we’re building a team of driven, focused, smart women and men who
want to make a meaningful impact growing a business.

We're looking for a few great frontend engineers to bring our product and user
interface to the next level. At Appcues, you'll have a chance to make major
impact on our product, improve the experience of hundreds of companies and
millions of their users, and collaborate with a team that's passionate about
improving onboarding, user communications, and ourselves. We strive to be
inclusive and transparent around all aspects of the business, and we're highly
allergic to office politics and gossip.

Appcues' web products are built with ES6, React, and Redux (new stuff), with a
supporting cast of Sass, JSXDOM, and Firebase. We use WebSockets for
transport.

You will collaborate directly with our users and our 6 incredibly talented
engineers—veterans from companies like HubSpot, PayPal, Bose and the MIT Media
Lab—to ship product that solves real problems.

[http://appcues.breezy.hr/p/cd84559f4941-frontend-
engineer](http://appcues.breezy.hr/p/cd84559f4941-frontend-engineer)

~~~
bgnm2000
got an https error when trying to view your site (blocked by chrome unless I
want to "allow"), just fyi

~~~
skiller3
Same here using Chrome 53.0.2785.116. Dev tools is seeing it as a certificate
error: _There are issues with the site 's certificate chain
(net::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID)._

------
breadtk
Amazon Web Services | SEA | Security Engineer | ONSITE

In 2006, Amazon Web Services (AWS) began offering IT infrastructure services
to businesses in the form of web services -- now commonly known as cloud
computing. Today, Amazon Web Services provides a highly reliable, scalable,
low-cost infrastructure platform in the cloud that powers hundreds of
thousands of businesses in 190 countries around the world.

AWS's Application Security team is looking for security professionals
interested working in the areas of:

    
    
      * Penetration testing
      * Application security
      * Automation
      * Building of security services
    

Ideal applicants have a strong passion in the field of computer security and
have experience programming/scripting away problems. Professional experience
and/or a degree from a university is not a prerequisite if the candidate is
able to demonstrate his/her competency in other ways.

To learn more about these positions and others, please reach out to me
directly at _osmans _at_ amazon.com_ with a subject line of "HN Hiring (OCT
2016)" and information about what area of computer security listed above that
you are interested in; alternatively you can also tweet/dm at me @surkatty.

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack:

* Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at

[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

~~~
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Project Manager |
$100,000-$200,000

PrepScholar is also hiring Product Managers!

As a Product Manager, you'll be launching a brand new product for a graduate
exam (GRE/GMAT/LSAT/MCAT). You'll oversee the entire go-to-market strategy,
including product development, test content, customer development, marketing,
and sales. You'll be responsible for your product's P&L and plan to grow it to
be the leading product in its category.

Responsibilities

* Build and manage a product roadmap for product launch and iterations

* Interface with engineers and test content developers to create the product

* Develop effective marketing materials for all our online channels

* Manage P&L and develop a strategic business plan to grow your product to a dominant position Our ideal candidate has:

* Experience developing and shipping products and technologies

* Demonstrated ability working with technical teams to rapidly produce prototypes and iterations

* Understanding of financial and business metrics, including P&L, conversion rates, customer acquisition costs, net promoter score, viral factor

Please send your resume and cover letter to job.pm@prepscholar.com, and read
more at

[http://www.prepscholar.com](http://www.prepscholar.com)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Sr
iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
ddeparolesa
Give Lively | New York, NY / NYC | ONSITE | Full Time

We create digital products for social good. Help us make philanthropy an
active, conscious, and enjoyable part of people's everyday lives by creating
products that help people "give better".

We're unique in that we're able to experiment in a pretty blue sky fashion,
using our abilities to come up with the best products to encourage giving and
support the mission of over 1.5 million nonprofits in the United States.

We're looking for a senior engineer who brings a passion for philanthropy,
technical experience, and the capacity iterate rapidly in a collaborative,
agile team to make products with purpose. Our stack currently includes Ruby on
Rails, React.js, iOS/Objective-C, Postgres, and Heroku. You'd have an
opportunity to join as a tech owner and mentor, on the ground floor of our
expanding organization.

We're fully funded and here for the long term. Our target comp for this role
is $120-$145k with generous benefits.

Find our open jobs [https://angel.co/give-lively/jobs](https://angel.co/give-
lively/jobs) or contact david [at] givelively.org

------
TheEzEzz
SEC | NY $120,000 - $180,000 | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do quantitative analysis, machine
learning, plus good old fashioned product development. At the end of the day
we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our government be more
awesome.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people that saw the light. We use a modern stack of JS, React, Python,
pandas, Flask, C++, kdb+/q. It doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if
you love to learn you'll fit right in. We have a diverse range of positions
opening and lots of new projects.

    
    
        Senior Full Stack | $150-180k
        Full stack developer with 5+ years’ experience building software and leading development teams.
    
        Mid-level Backend | $140-165k
        Backend developer experienced with kdb+/q, relational database design, and data analytics.
    
        Mid-level Frontend and UX | $140-165k
        (Modern) JavaScript expert with an eye for user experience.
    
        Mid-level Data Engineer | $140-165k
        Data engineer experienced with integrating financial data APIs, ETL, and designing scalable database systems.
    
        Junior Data Scientist / Data Engineer | $120-140k
        Data scientist well versed in data engineering (ETL, data scrubbing, record linkage) and analytics (statistical analysis, machine learning, and data visualization). Knowledge of R preferred.
    
        Junior Data Scientist / Data Visualization | $120-140k
        Data scientist with expertise in statistical analysis and data visualization.
    

If you're interested please reach out to careers@aretecinc.com

~~~
burger_moon
Is this position a direct hire with the SEC or working through a contract
company?

------
speek
Armada - [http://armada.ai](http://armada.ai) \- Cambridge/Boston + San
Francisco/SV -- REMOTE (ONSITE ideal)

    
    
       **************
       = What we do =
       **************
    

Stealth startup in the intersection of IoT, logistics, big data, and
computational neuroscience. Wish I could share more but my last company was
Weft ([http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- recently acquired) -- I'm sure you
can use your imagination ;-)

    
    
       ***************
       = Looking for =
       ***************
    

\- Clojurescript/javascript engineer

\- Designer

\- Data engineer (scala, clojure, python, R)

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot me an email at marc@armada.ai

------
alexandros
Resin.io | REMOTE | Linux engineers, Security engineers, Backend engineers,
UI/Front-end engineers, Sales engineers

Resin.io allows IoT developers to push Linux Containers to embedded devices.
See our demo of updating a drone in-flight at DockerCon [1]. We're very
emphatic about our remote culture [2].

The resin.io team is composed of people passionate about quality code, well-
thought out architecture, and great user experience. Etcher.io, a tool we
recently released, is a good example of all those things. Most of our code is
node.js though we're transitioning some parts of the stack to Go. Some details
on the individual roles:

Linux engineers - We're building a minimal OS for embedded devices[3].
Knowledge of Yocto Linux very helpful. Security engineers - Passionate about
building an end-to-end secure code delivery pipeline, from the cloud to the
device, all the way down to the bootloader and CPU? Backend engineers -
Resin's backend is composed of ~10 node.js microservices, each with unique
challenges. UI/Front-end engineers - We're passionate about UX, and have a lot
of cool features to build. Most of our UI is in AngularJS but knowledge of
other frameworks a plus. Sales engineers - (ideally in the bay area) - End-to-
end understanding of resin.io, ability to work with customers to both teach
and guide them to use resin.io effectively. You may need to spend time on-site
with customers. Workflow engineers - Looking for full-stack developers
passionate about optimising the way a remote team works. Our interview process
is a first call to go through programming competence, as well as a follow up
with the corresponding team lead. If any of the above sound exciting, drop us
an email at join@resin.io

[1]:
[https://youtu.be/75vm6rRb6K0?t=1569](https://youtu.be/75vm6rRb6K0?t=1569)
[2]: [https://resin.io/blog/how-we-run-a-remote-
team/](https://resin.io/blog/how-we-run-a-remote-team/) [3]:
[https://github.com/resin-os/](https://github.com/resin-os/)

~~~
trelliscoded
The YouTube link results in "invalid video ID" on my iPhone.

~~~
alexandros
thanks for the heads up, fixed now.

------
jaz46
Pachyderm -- San Francisco -- Onsite only -- jobs@pachyderm.io

Love Docker, Golang, data science and distributed systems?

Check out [http://pachyderm.io/jobs.html](http://pachyderm.io/jobs.html) to
see all positions and more detailed descriptions.

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 5 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

We offer full San Francisco salaries along with significant equity, full
benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This position is based in SF.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Go)

* Front-end Engineer -- Own the entire front-end, admin dashboard, and web services backend for Pachyderm!

* Lead Developer Advocate -- build machine learning and data science examples, write blog posts, give talks, evangelize Go, Docker, and Kubernetes, and generally just get Pachyderm in on the conversation.

------
basicsbeauty
Twilio | San Francisco, Mountain View & ..| Full-Time | ONSITE & few REMOTE
positions | Multiple Positions | H1-B's OK |
[https://www.twilio.com/](https://www.twilio.com/)

Twilio makes communications easy and powerful. With Twilio's platform,
businesses can make communications relevant and contextual by embedding real-
time communication and authentication capabilities directly into their
software applications. Twilio gives businesses the ability to innovate,
prototype, create, and connect with their customers at the right time and in
the right way. Founded in 2008, Twilio is a public company based in San
Francisco, California with other offices around the world.

\- Hiring across multiple roles \- Check careers page,
[https://www.twilio.com/company/jobs](https://www.twilio.com/company/jobs)

Apply directly or send resumes to ssatish at twilio.com

------
hyperlogic
High Fidelity -- San Francisco, CA -- Fulltime, ONSITE but work from home
friendly.

High Fidelity was created in 2013, our mission is to create a new kind of
virtual reality platform. Team High Fidelity has a deep legacy of expertise in
software development, social entertainment, peer-based recognition systems,
community development, and workforce mobilization. We believe that both the
hardware and the internet infrastructure are now available to give people
around the world access to an interconnected Metaverse that will offer a broad
range of capabilities for creativity, education, exploration, and play. And by
using all of our computers together in an open shared network, we can simulate
this space at a far larger scale than would be possible by any single company
or centrally hosted system. By using a range of new hardware devices like the
Oculus Rift, HTC Vive, Samsung Gear VR, Leap Motion, PrioVR, Sixsense, and
depth cameras, the experience of exploring these worlds can be incredibly
immersive and the interaction with others lifelike and emotional.

We are looking for software engineers with solid experience in C++ and
Javascript to help us build the Metaverse. Openings can be viewed at
[http://highfidelity.com/jobs](http://highfidelity.com/jobs). To apply, email
us your resume or LinkedIn profile. Sample code and links to things you’ve
built are most welcome. hiring@highfidelity.io

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Permanent | Fulltime | Bethesda MD / Washington DC | ONSITE |
VISA Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring devops at the National Center
for Biotechnology Information
([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov))
[https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=26943688](https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=26943688)
Tech: Linux, Python, Django, Scala/Finagle, SaltStack, consul, packer,
linkerd, TeamCity, docker/mesos/kubernetes, aws/gce Small, fast-moving team,
smart people, great culture, great opportunities, lots of potential. Help
bring progress to an amazingly important public resource!

------
jkarraker
ScriptDash | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://www.scriptdash.com](https://www.scriptdash.com)

At ScriptDash we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy
from the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives.
Justin Kan recently named us one of his 3 favorite recent startups
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741)).

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($6 million series A) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

Apply by API! More details at
[https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer](https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer)

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Linux systems administrator / SRE / DevOps engineer
      - Software developer
      - Junior/mid level front-end developer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
AdamWynne
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Developers for
Fintech startup | Onsite | Contract or perm

Front-end developer and Full-stack developer

Rip up the old rule book of banking, and join our magic circle of dreaming,
building and testing with customers in how we can solve key problems for UK
small and medium businesses . We are select team of warriors and valkyries
from varied backgrounds and conquests (Small start-up of 10) who operate in
WeWork Moorgate. Our elite team is looking for devs with super sharp skills.
No financial services experience necessary at all, just the desire to drive
instant impact, and create legacy in etching their name in history in helping
us change financial services.

You should have personal projects, be curious like a spy and prize the art of
software. The team assembled have aeons of experience designing, running and
scaling software systems. Our journey will be filled with learning, fun and
hard work (skill at table tennis is a nice-to-have). You should have strong
opinions born out of hard-won experience and war wounds.

Our stack is currently AngularJs 1.x, React + Redux, C# 6 backend (planning on
moving to .Net core in the medium term), best practice devops, Github flow

We sometimes have a competition to throw a plastic pig in a bin from some
distance #jussayin

You will need to be able to work in the UK.

Contact me on adam dot wynne at investec dot co dot uk

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

At Pathgather, we believe that learning matters and that modern companies
can't afford to provide the same tired, low-quality experiences they've been
using for the last few decades. Our enterprise learning platform is used by
some of the largest companies in the world like Qualcomm, Walmart, and Twitter
to help their employees find great learning content from any source, share
knowledge with their peers, and track their progress towards career goals -
and we've wrapped it all up into an experience that employees actually love to
use.

We're growing in a big way and are looking for experienced engineers to join
our team to help make enterprise learning better. Our stack is React + React
Native + Relay + GraphQL + Roda + Sequel + Postgres + etc.

* BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154?lever-source=hn)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (React), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ed...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ede0320f0af?lever-source=hn)

If you're interested, contact neville@pathgather.com, talk to us on AngelList,
leave a comment here... etc.

------
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon | Edinburgh, UK | Full Stack Engineer - On-site Only | Relocation
Assistance | Full Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Amazon development Centre (Scotland) is looking for experienced software
developers with strong technical ability, a focus on the customer experience,
great teamwork and communication skills, and a motivation to achieve results
in a fast-paced environment.

Our development centre in Edinburgh is responsible for devising and growing
innovations for Amazon around the world. Small teams of developers, designers
and leaders run major parts of Amazon’s business, technology and operations.
From interactive UI design to large-scale distributed systems and machine
learning, we do whatever it takes to deliver great products and experiences
for our customers. Our work is characterised by high scale, complexity and the
need for invention. We offer great opportunities to work on big data, machine
learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems.

We use a wide variety of languages including Java, Python, Ruby, and
JavaScript; Open Source technologies including Linux, Ruby on Rails, and
AngularJS; and we build on top of Amazon’s world-leading AWS platform.

For more information take a look at our microsite -
[http://www.amazondc.com](http://www.amazondc.com)

Feel free to get in touch with me – contact details in my profile - if you are
interested in having an informal chat about roles here.

(Please note, I only recruit for the Edinburgh Dev Centre, so cannot help you
with other roles/locations)

~~~
ginger_beer_m
How is it like working at Amazon? Is the new york times article about the poor
working condition in Amazon applies to the UK side as well?

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME; INTERNS)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

We recently released a whole bunch of updates (gallery view, grouped records,
desktop apps): [https://airtable.news/a-whole-new-
airtable-9acf49101956](https://airtable.news/a-whole-new-
airtable-9acf49101956)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android.

There are 17 of us right now, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook,
Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly motivated and capable
individuals to accomplish great things in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects and rapid iteration. We’ve raised over $10 million in
funding.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

~~~
joenot443
Regarding your interns, are you able to sponsor a visa for a Canadian student?

~~~
kasrak
Yep, we can help out with a J1.

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like developing open-source code, languages such as Python, JS, C, D,
Lua, Erlang, AWS, petabytes of data, this may be your dream job.

AdRoll is one of the most widely used adtech companies, already producing
$100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Recently we open-sourced a core part of our data infrastructure, TrailDB:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11762801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11762801)

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2016/05/24/traildb-open-
sou...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2016/05/24/traildb-open-sourced.html)

Machine learning is also close to our hearts:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factoriz...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factorization-machines.html)

As well as modern UIs built with React.JS

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/05/rollup-
share...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/05/rollup-shared-ui-
components.html)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

------
vermorel
Lokad ([https://www.lokad.com](https://www.lokad.com)) | Paris, France |
Senior Compilation Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Compilation, Big Data and Machine Learning applied to Supply Chain. We are
profitable, fast growing and largely bootstrapped. Supply chains are
incredibly complex, and we need a compilation engineer to get those challenges
addressed at scale.

At Lokad, you will benefit from the coaching of an awesome dev team. You will
gain skills in modern compiler design, and how to compile with a cloud
platform as your target. Our codebase is clean, documented and heavily (unit)
tested. Our offices are quiet (no open space!), bright, and you can get three
monitors.

We are a C#/.NET shop, and you will be developing under Visual Studio, the
source code being versionned in Git. Our apps are hosted on Microsoft Azure.
With .NET Core coming this year, we anticipate a few strategic migrations
toward Linux.

We expect a vivid interest for compilation. A taste for low-level high
performance computing and distributed systems is also a big plus.
Contributions to open source projects are also highly regarded. We are located
50m from Place d'Italie in Paris (France).

To apply, drop me a mail at joannes.vermorel@lokad.com (I am the founder)

------
denisnazarov
Mediachain Labs - [http://mediachainlabs.com](http://mediachainlabs.com) \-
NYC or Remote

We're building [http://mediachain.io](http://mediachain.io), an open,
decentralized media library.

[http://github.com/mediachain](http://github.com/mediachain)

We've recently raised $1.5M in seed funding from USV and a16z and are actively
expanding the engineering team! Anyone interested in contributing should reach
out.

Join our Slack: [http://slack.mediachain.io](http://slack.mediachain.io)

Blockchain Architect

A blockchain superfan with a keen interest in the economic and game theoretic
underpinnings of crypto systems. Familiar with smart contracts
(solidity/script), general purpose algorithms like PoW, PoS, DPoS, etc as well
as specialist approaches like proof of retrievability and proof of custody.

Experience with simulations a plus. Strong relevant coding skills a big plus.

Experience with crypto applications outside of trading extremely highly
valued.

Position Details

Location: New York City or Remote

Type: Consultant / Part-Time / Full-Time

Salary: To Be Communicated

Learn more at [http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs](http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs)

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) | Onsite Only |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

~~~
coupdejarnac
For the firmware engineer, are you only interested in ARM experience, or would
experience with other architectures be fine? I worked for one of your
competitors based in Richardson about 9 years ago.

------
gregdale
Myra Labs | San Francisco | Machine learning and full stack/infra engineers |
Full-time

Myra Labs builds next-gen conversational AI tools that enable people to
interact with businesses and services easier, better and faster. It's not just
about chatbot tech demos; over the next few years, AI-driven conversations are
going to reinvent many facets of everyday life. Our goal is to enable
developers to easily build conversational AI-powered services on top of a
state-of-the-art platform.

Myra's core technology is based on recent advances in NLP research, with a
stack that includes TensorFlow and Theano, and is written in Python and C++.
What we have today closely compares to Facebook's DeepText and Google's Parsey
McParseface, and we are beginning to scale it out for customers.

We're funded by Floodgate, Slack Fund, and Haystack. We're early stage with a
big opportunity in front of us; engineers have the opportunity to be a pioneer
in NLP at scale and own a significant part of our technical stack and overall
execution plan.

More info here:
[http://www.myralabs.com/jobs.html](http://www.myralabs.com/jobs.html) Apply
here: jobs at myralabs dot com

------
gregwebs
Karius | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Karius is bringing the genomic sequencing revolution (NGS) to infectious
disease testing. We are a well-funded team of engineers, biologists, analysts,
doctors, and more that collaborate together. Our office has a remarkably
positive atmosphere. We are a startup where you can make significant
contributions but still keep things relaxed and low-stress.

When was the last time the system you built saved a life?

You leverage significant experience in one or more of these areas but you have
the opportunity to work across them

    
    
      * Front-End: TypeScript, React, CSS, and work well with designers
      * Devops/Operations (Building pipeline infrastructure, Docker, AWS, terraform/CloudFromation Postgres, MySQL, DynamoDB)
      * Backend Web Engineer: C#, Database schema modeling, REST APIs with Swagger documentation
      * Pipeline Engineer: Bioinformatics experience. Experience with a strongly-typed language (F#, Scala, Haskell, Rust, OCaml, Flow/TypeScript2) or experience with statically typed languages and appreciation of strong-typing.
      * Analysis: Experience with bioinformatics analysis and Python

~~~
mlitchard
Hi greg,

Is there an e-mail we can respond to?

~~~
gregwebs
oops, sorry for not including that. gstock@kariusdx.com
[https://jobs.lever.co/kariusdx](https://jobs.lever.co/kariusdx)

------
mattbee
Software Engineer (Rails / Linux) | York (UK), Manchester (UK) or remote |
Bytemark | [https://www.bytemark.co.uk/](https://www.bytemark.co.uk/) |
£32-40kp.a.

Bytemark have been the UK nerd's choice for cloud servers (
[https://www.bytemark.co.uk/cloud/](https://www.bytemark.co.uk/cloud/) ) and
more customers are piling on all the time and showing us where we need to
scale up next.

The role is for a full-stack programmer who wants to work with a multi-skilled
team of designers, researchers and developers. We're a growing company — your
Rails & Linux knowledge is going to be crucial to that. There's lots of Rails
going on in our company, but we have a history of low-level innovation
including our own low-level storage infrastructure that gives our cloud
servers a few more capabilities than average. So while Rails is the core of
the job, if you know about Linux, golang or a bit further down the stack,
that'll be a firm advantage.

Note that Bytemark operate an _anonymous_ recruitment system. So you apply
without a name, CV or email address! You just need a cover letter and your
mobile phone# so we can text you back. There's more detail at
[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/process](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/process)
\- we strive to be an equal opportunities employer, and fix it where we're
not.

The full job description & Apply button is here, applications take about 30
minutes:
[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/9](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/9)

------
blazamos
Coinbase | Senior Software Engineer (full-stack), Infrastructure Engineer
(DevOps) | onsite in San Francisco or remote |
[https://www.coinbase.com/](https://www.coinbase.com/)

Coinbase (YC S12) is creating an open financial system for the world. As a
software or infrastructure engineer at Coinbase you will help build the future
of payments infrastructure and digital currencies like bitcoin and ethereum.
We're looking for people especially excited about payment
systems/microservices, ethereum smart contracts/tokens and cryptocurrency
infrastructure (e.g. our hot/cold storage, private key infrastructure for both
bitcoin and ethereum).

Senior Software Engineer —
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/9275](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/9275)

Infrastructure Engineer —
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/11011](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/11011)

Tech stack: • Ruby and Ruby on Rails • Node.js • React.js • PostgreSQL •
MongoDB • CoreOS • Docker • Kinesis • Etcd • ELK

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Head of Engineering (ONSITE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8)

* Senior Backend Engineer (ONSITE/REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/340954](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/340954)

Come change how 4.5+ million US students learn Math and Language Arts. Use
data, advanced type systems, great product design and deep pedagogy to change
lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in the
continental US.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there, 100% of backend
and tools are in Haskell.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community. Work with known OSS
authors.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and is on the road to
profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, FlowType, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

~~~
RhodesianHunter
Would you consider hiring someone for the Senior Backend Engineer position
without FP experience? I have many years of Java/PHP/JS/Python etc. and would
LOVE to learn Haskell.

------
tspike
WalmartLabs | Portland, Oregon | iOS Engineer | Onsite - Relocation Expenses
Provided | $100k-160k + bonus + stock

I'm an engineer at WalmartLabs and am looking for a few good iOS engineers to
help us build our iPhone app. If working at scale in a small, startup-like
environment gets you out of bed in the morning, you'll probably enjoy this gig
- we're one of the most downloaded apps of all time, and we serve tens of
millions of users a month.

We have a nice office in the heart of downtown Portland, and serve up the
usual Silicon Valley style benefits: flexible hours, four weeks of PTO plus
holidays, 401k, health care, free drinks and snacks, etc. Salary is highly
competitive with Bay Area salaries, and you'll get to live in Portland, which
has considerably lower overhead. If you're a good fit, we'll make it work for
you.

Interested?

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/123996/ios-engineer-
walmartla...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/123996/ios-engineer-walmartlabs)
or email me (Tres Spicher) directly at tspicher@walmartlabs.com

------
papercruncher
San Francisco | Senior Engineers | Tubi TV | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
(transfer H1/O1 & start GC)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium content. With over 40,000 movies & TV shows, Tubi
TV has the world's largest catalog of premium content, all made available to
consumers for free.

Some of our studio partners include MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount. We offer
very competitive pay, full medical, dental & vision benefits, catered lunch,
gym subsidies and your choice of hardware. Learning is a huge part of our
culture and we frequently help non-engineers learn basic programming skills.

All positions come with stock options and full benefits. We are hiring for:

\- Senior ML/Data Engineer($140k-$170k): Come and build out the next iteration
of our data platform. Full autonomy and end to end ownership. Work on your
choice of algorithms using Spark/Flink or any other stacks you deem suitable.
See:
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn)

\- Senior Backend Engineer($140k-$170k): Work with NodeJS(ES6)/ Scala/Elixir
and design APIs, architect video encoding pipelines, experiment with ad
payloads and help build out our media delivery network. Previous AdTech
experience is a major plus. See
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn)

If you'd like to chat more first, shoot me an email and mention HN (marios at
tubitv dot com).

------
watterssn
Quri | San Francisco, CA | Senior Frontend Engineer | ONSITE | Full Time |
140k+, 10% bonus, significant equity

Quri is transforming retail execution by providing real-time, store-level
visibility into the performance of products and promotions in 150,000 retail
locations across 6,000 cities. Partners like Procter & Gamble, Heineken, Nest,
Unilever, Kraft, Nestle, Coke, Kimberly Clark and 200 other global companies
rely on us to unlock growth and increase the ROI of their $1 Trillion in trade
spend and new product introductions annually.

We're looking for experienced engineers to join our small (about a dozen) but
growing team of focused, dedicated, and passionate technologists who thrive
using a variety of tools to solve real world business problems.

Parts of our stack include: react / redux / relay / graphql / rails /
postgres.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quri/44ffd19f-54fa-466f-9cda-1544f1bd6...](https://jobs.lever.co/quri/44ffd19f-54fa-466f-9cda-1544f1bd6365?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
liangzan
Courex - www.storeviva.com | Lead Engineer/Senior Engineer | Singapore |
Full/Flexi-time

# What the company does

Courex is a 7 year old ecommerce logistics company driven by technology. We
help our customers manage their supply chain so they can focus on selling. We
do the following \- last mile delivery \- warehousing \- omnichannel
integration

Our operations is driven by technology. Some interesting stuff \- We run a
hybrid crowd-sourced(uber style) + fixed fleet model. \- We built an automated
parcel dimension measurement machine using Kinect \- We have autonomous robots
coming in 2017 to pick and sort parcels

Experience a different sort of scale. Not bits and bytes, but parcels,
machines and people. Your work affects the real world.

# What the job entails

We are looking to add 2 positions. One to lead the inventory management and
omnichannel products, the other to help at our delivery web and mobile
applications. Our tech stack is Node.js/PHP/Scala/Ruby/Haskell. We allow our
engineers to work from home a few days every week.

# Contact

No formal qualifications needed. Please email zan+hn@courex.com.sg if you are
interested.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after four years, almost half of all schools in the US
(64,000 schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that,
though. We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 120 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Node and React.
More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone. In particular, we’re looking
for senior engineers and engineering managers: empathetic leaders who are
excited about teaching, coaching and professional development.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our newest product release here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
shrike
Oracle | Seattle, WA | Local or Remote (USA) |
[https://cloud.oracle.com/en_US/bare-
metal](https://cloud.oracle.com/en_US/bare-metal)

Are you ready to join an incredible team and shape the future of the cloud?
Today we offer compute, storage and network and we are looking for people to
help us build a future that will deliver what customers need in a compelling
way; Solution Architects are essential to that task. As a Solutions Architect
you will work directly with enterprise customers to help them understand cloud
technology, understand the value of the Oracle Bare Metal Cloud and help them
move their workloads from on-premises to the Oracle Bare Metal Cloud. You will
take what you learn and feed that directly back to PM and engineering to help
build additional products and features. Experience working at or consuming
AWS, GCP, or Azure is appreciated but not required.

What others are saying about the new platform -
[https://cloudpundit.com/2016/09/20/oracles-next-gen-cloud-
ia...](https://cloudpundit.com/2016/09/20/oracles-next-gen-cloud-iaas-
offering/) [https://www.sdxcentral.com/articles/news/bare-metal-
cloud/20...](https://www.sdxcentral.com/articles/news/bare-metal-
cloud/2016/09/)

We have a technical bar, candidates should have some DevOps experience, solid
*nix or Windows sysadmin experience and basic skills in any popular scripting
language. SAs are also responsible for writing white-papers, presenting in
public and some travel to customers sites; you will be able to self-manage the
amount of travel.

Interested? Email me your resume and a writing sample if you have one to craig
. carl @ oracle . com.

------
fasteddie
HoneyBook | San Francisco, CA and Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals, starting in
the events industry. We have a workflow product that members love, and now
we're working on building the network and marketplace on top. The team is
great and the work is challenging, and although we're growing fast, it remains
feeling small because we take care to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular Info:
[https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Eddie, on one of our development teams: eddie at honeybook dot
com

Some key roles we're looking to fill (but there are plenty more!):

-Senior Front-end Engineer(SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308)

-Full Stack Engineer (SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/267885](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/267885)

-Technical Recruiter (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/461492](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/461492)

Also plenty on the sales, marketing, and operations side too.

\--

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-netw...).

------
november84
Back-end engineers | Alar Software | Chicago, IL | Full-Time ONSITE | 80K + &
options based on experience, paid parking, stocked kitchen & doggy (doggy not
edible)

Please email resumes to hiring@alar.net

We’re aiming to aggregate logistics data to enable customers to operate more
efficiently and connect them with other logistics companies. We believe we’re
on to something big, but to get there we’re working through end-to-end complex
problems in a complex and old-fashioned domain. We’re taking an unconventional
approach (event sourcing with a twist and a touch of farmville) and dealing
with big data to boot.

Because of this complexity, we're limiting our search to two kinds of people:
experienced engineers who can bring structure to the chaos as we grow, or
those applicants who can make up for lack of experience with passion and
creativity. Please don't apply unless you can demonstrate one of these
somehow.

 _Back-end stack:_ Migrating from C# to Scala. Also a bit of postgres, some
simple mongo for non-critical functions, and ASP.NET.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
markonthewall
Stealth startup | San Francisco, Waterloo, Hong-Kong| Full time, REMOTE,
INTERNS, VISA

\- Stealth startup w/ founded by two former early employees at large tech
companies and and a MIT PhD; we all have success exits under our belts and we
all have a strong engineering background.

\- High salaries _and_ high options: we want engineers to have a vested
interest in the success of the company.

\- Exciting technologies: we work with the cutting edge and toward capturing
full value of our target market

\- We are looking to hire the best and brightest - if you are an over-achiever
in your domain (we are mostly looking for engineers) then shoot us an email.

\- VC backed - we are VC backed and each found has a strong personal network
of people both in Washington DC and SV.

To protect my anonymity on HN, please address your emails (resume + optional
cover letter) to markonthewall.hn@gmail.com - I will reply with my
professional account.

Shoot us an email.

Note: I expect a high volume of application so please forgive me if your email
do not get answered right away. It might take a week or two.

~~~
convolvatron
maybe you wouldn't have to filter such a large number of applicants if you
provided any hint more specific than 'engineer' as to the kind of domains
you're hiring in.

~~~
markonthewall
Your assumption is that it is a problem, it isn't.

~~~
hashnsalt
I think convolvatron was really just asking you to add more detail (tech used,
people involved, etc.) in your post. He couldn't care less about your inbox
exploding.

------
efu
Fu Team | TOKYO, JAPAN | SAN FRANCISCO, CA | REMOTE | VISA

$80K - $140k - Special Ops (Coding || Writing || Design || Products ||
Research || Business || Venture Capital || M&A)

Hiring incredibly smart folks with a no-nonsense approach to communicating,
creating, and maintaining relationships. This is the fastest way to become an
insider in SV / tech.

This role will put you in front of every kind of project you can imagine. Get
on a flight to Southeast Asia to negotiate a contract with high ranking
government officials. Code (or hire coders to create) a MVP for 3d printer
IDE. Re-design everything about company in 48 hours (logo, name, press kit,
marketing message, hiring, etc.) and then see it live on Techcrunch. Diligence
a $2M investment. Edit an masterpiece for Forbes. Co-create a new university
class on corporate venture capital. Jump in to help a team scaling from 100k
to 100M users in 4 weeks.

These are REAL examples from the last 12 months, which hopefully provide you a
sense of the adventure you are in for.

You'll work on a tiny team of brilliant folks on a range of special projects I
am involved in. It's important we hit it off: I like no no-nonsense folks who
jump in and make everything they touch better. Communicators rule the world,
so you better be good at writing and speaking. Your ambitions should include
something grand. You think it's worth it to pick up the refreshments and
chauffeur a guest to an engagement in order to get 10 minutes with a world
famous entrepreneur.

I like people who have done the hard things, failed (or not), and still have
the curiosity and enthusiasm to get back up and go full speed ahead. Most
importantly, you need to be _really really good_ at something.

Please email my EA keela@fu.team with the following subject line: Apply:
Special Projects (SKILLSET) - NAME - REMOTE|TOKYO|SF

The body should include an introduction and personal note SKILLSET should be
something you're spectacular at.

Examples:

Apply: Special Ops (Software Engineer) - Jane Smith - TOKYO|SF

Apply: Special Ops (Arduino Hacker + Political Theorist) - John E - REMOTE

Apply: Special Ops (Writing + Graphic Design) - Balthazar Melindres - SF

~~~
orangewin
Is this for real?

I saw this post last month as well. Has anyone been in contact with the Fu
Team?

~~~
efu
Sorry if you applied last month! It was our first time posting and we had so
many emails that we didn't get to everyone. We are in process with 3-4
candidates, and still hiring :)

Feel free to send a "ping" on your last email to bump it up again.

------
jhylau
Carriage - [https://www.trycarriage.com](https://www.trycarriage.com) | Senior
Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote / Onsite | Kuwait or Boston, MA | Pre-
series A but profitable

Description: Work with the best on-demand delivery company in the Middle East.
Seeking full-time, senior back-end RoR software engineer with 3+ years of
experience in a professional setting developing scalable web applications.
Remote or in-person opportunities available. Experience with advanced data
analysis is a plus.

Technologies: Ruby On Rails (or Python), SQL, Html/CSS, Terminal, Unix,
Heroku, Postgres, Javascript/Jquery, S3, Machine Learning

Contact: jonathan@trycarriage.com with resume

Full Job Description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z9iLakBEpjLKjxzwAXDwQILg...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z9iLakBEpjLKjxzwAXDwQILgqueHEnI-
wefeaknnK9E/edit)

------
jurre
Zerocopter ([https://zerocopter.com](https://zerocopter.com)) | Amsterdam,
Netherlands | Full time | Ruby Developers, Frontend Developers, Designer,
Sales

We're a small team (11 right now) building a security platform that helps
companies improve their security by matching them with the best hackers in the
world, using automated security scanners and providing them with an easy way
to handle Responsible Disclosure. We just raised $1.5MM.

\- Frontend Developers (es6, scss, html5)

\- Backend Developers (Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Redis)

\- UI/UX Designer

You'll be able to have lot's of impact on our company, product, tech.

[https://zerocopter.recruitee.com](https://zerocopter.recruitee.com)

Depending on where you are, we'll have a coffee/tea or skype/hangouts to get
to know each other, then an assignment and then a day of pairing on a real
world issue.

Feel free to reach out at my_username_here [at] zerocopter [dot] com

------
mmontazeri
Slack | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Senior Software Engineer - Search,
Learning and Intelligence

Slack is looking for experienced engineers to help design, prototype, and
productionize features that make Slack smarter the more companies use it. Our
goal is to make people feel less overwhelmed by Slack’s information avalanche
and give them superpowers to find fast answers — whether from their coworkers,
search, or bots. The work will span many disciplines: search/information
retrieval, recommendation systems, natural language processing, and machine
learning.

We're a growing team in NYC working on some really cool problems.

If interested feel free to email me at mmontazeri@slack-corp.com or apply
here: [https://slack.com/jobs/273177/senior-software-engineer-
searc...](https://slack.com/jobs/273177/senior-software-engineer-search-
learning-and-intelligence)

------
jxv_
CJ Affiliate by Conversant | Full Stack | Full-Time | Westlake Village (Los
Angeles), CA | Onsite |
[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com)

We're looking for senior software engineers with Haskell, JavaScript, and
Scala or Java experience.

* TDD (test first development), pair programming, agile

* We keep our entire codebase ready to be deployed at any time

* We love functional programming (Scala, Haskell, Clojure, etc) and stream processing because we think it helps us write better code 

We’re people who believe that sustainable development of great products can
only be accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing
clean code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Read more about us on our engineering site Apply Online!
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) Or email me
at jvargas-at-cj-dot-com.

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma (www.figma.com), a startup in San Francisco
building a browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way
designers and developers work together. We're a small team and we're looking
for talented engineers (www.figma.com/careers) who are interested in tackling
hard technical problems with smart people and building a product that startups
will rely on.

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
spudfkc
Complion | Cleveland, OH | full-time | Onsite | Full-Stack Developer

We're a small group making a huge impact in the clinical-trial world!

My team is looking for more developers! We are currently building our brand
new platform and we are looking for more people to add to the team here in
beautiful downtown Cleveland. (Hey! have you heard about that revitalization
thing?)

Our tech stack is currently Node/React/Redux/Postgres with a bit of Python as
needed.

We're looking for just smart and talented people in general, so don't be
afraid to apply if you have experience in other techs (though, it is
preferable if you have JavaScript experience).

Check our StackOverflow Jobs page for more info:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/115161/fast-paced-fun-
startup-...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/115161/fast-paced-fun-startup-full-
stack-platform-complion)

~~~
coca
This sounds really cool. Would you be able to sponsor a UK dev for an H1B
visa?

~~~
spudfkc
Unfortunately, we are not sponsoring Visas at the moment.

------
bqe
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | Software Engineer/Security Researcher | ONSITE

We're a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

We use AngularJS, Typescript, Java 8, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and we're
built on AWS.

The engineers we're looking for are serious about security, performance, and
UX. We're trying to build a useful, secure app that solves real problems. Read
about our engineering culture here:
[https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-
culture/](https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-culture/)

If you want to know more or apply, contact me directly at
sean@defensestorm.com. Thanks!

------
andrewheekin
StreetShares | Software engineer (angular, python) | Full-time, onsite |
Washington, DC (Reston, VA) | $60-$95k + equity

[http://streetshares.com](http://streetshares.com)

StreetShares is hiring passionate and hard-working software engineers to help
build our online lending platform (angular on client, python on server, mysql
db). Engineers will work in a fast paced agile development environment and can
expect to contribute significantly to the future of our company. This position
will be primarily focused on all aspects of our system including application,
database, and front end code. The ideal candidate is comfortable being an
intricate part of a small agile team, can engage across functional areas and
is a coding master. This position reports to the VP of Product Technology and
is based in our Reston, VA headquarters.

email resume to dev@streetshares.com

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA [http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)
(onsite, visa)

== About Us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What You Will Build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open Roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript
(Node.js) / Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to
work on Node.js, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the
job. Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka and RabbitMQ

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/careers](http://humanapi.co/company/careers) We'd
love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire
for people, not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
Torn
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE,
VISA | full-time senior hires

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world by traffic... and
we want to 10x that, again :)

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of key disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack
(modern frontend + api skills - particularly Node or Python), designers,
product, iOS & Android. We are growing in all of our European offices - London
and Barcelona being the two newest. In short, if you've got good industry
experience, know what best practices look like, and have the drive to make
things better, we're interested.

We want to hire people interested in large-scale challenges and building new
products. We have an incredible amount of historical data and a unique
position in the market. What should the future look like? How do we best use
our data, our scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow? We're
particularly interested in data-driven personalization and recommendation,
exploring new travel products and experiences, as well as developer enablement
and tooling.

We're one of the very few unicorn companies HQ'd in Europe who are profitable,
and have been so for the past 7 years. Our CTO Bryan Dove joined us from
Amazon S3 - in London you would be working closely with him alongside some
very experienced industry figures in a cool and central location.

Please ping me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a
referral. Happy to answer questions or pass you to someone who can. CV in Word
/ .doc format would be ideal.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability.
Engineers have a lot of room to make decisions and move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better and make us faster as a tech company. It's
exciting.

[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

------
evaneykelen
Europe - REMOTE - Apply at [http://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/jobs/7652](http://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/jobs/7652)

ClubCollect has created a service for sports clubs and other organizations to
make invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online
payments: everything is processed via ClubCollect.

We're a small team (just 20 people including 7 programmers), we love remote
working but we also like to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Elixir (+ Phoenix) and Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails).

We value simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done.

You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

Requirements:

* Experience with Elixir or Erlang

* Several years experience with a modern web framework such as Rails or Django

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

[Edited layout]

------
stevedomin
GoCardless | London (UK) | Onsite | Full Time | Visa | DevOps engineers

We are building the payments network for the internet.

Specifically our team is looking for a DevOps engineer to help scale our
infrastructure so that the thousands of businesses using our service can take
payments. We worked on some pretty cool projects this year like moving to a
container-based infrastructure or building a system to perform no-downtime
failover in our PostgreSQL cluster. Next year should be even more fun.

Here is the job spec if you are interested:
[https://gocardless.com/about/jobs/devops-
engineer/](https://gocardless.com/about/jobs/devops-engineer/)

Note that we are also hiring backend engineers, data engineers and interns.

------
jtwarren
Wellframe | Healthcare | Boston, Ma | Onsite/Fulltime

At Wellframe, we are building an intelligent care-management platform that
allows health plans and care-delivery organizations to better manage large
populations of complex patients. Because the most clinically complicated cases
in a patient population tend to drive a majority of the costs, even seemingly
small improvements in these patients’ well-being have dramatic benefits for
the care provider. Wellframe focuses on improving patient health by providing
personalized and adaptive care programs for people trying to recover from or
manage serious health problems. We use the health data we collect in order to
intelligently allot care resources to the specific needs of patients, paying
special attention to the most-critical patients. Through clinical studies and
working with large healthcare payers, we have seen that our platform improves
patient outcomes, increases the capacity of care management teams and reduces
costs of the care provider.

We have a relatively small engineering team at about 10 engineers. What makes
us unique is that we have a full time clinical team (mostly MDs) that work
with us to break down clinical science so that we can build it back up into
personalized and adaptive care programs. We're currently looking for several
mid/senior engineering positions (android, iOS, frontend, infra/platform)
across our engineering team. More descriptions can be found on our jobs page
(below). If you're in the area I'd love to just grab coffee regardless of
whether or not you're actively looking to move -- I love talking to other
passionate, driven people about what they do.

For those interested in some specifics: We have Android, iOS, and web
(backbone, react) products. We're currently running most of our API on Rails
but heavily migrating toward Scala for most of our backend/data services.
Other keywords in case someone is searching: Spark, Spark Streaming, Akka,
Python, Mesos.

Jobs: [https://www.wellframe.com/jobs](https://www.wellframe.com/jobs) Also
feel free to reach out to me at jeff@wellframe.com!

------
Hayvok
Apple | Cupertino, CA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We are a new, small team in Apple Maps that is growing rapidly and developing
new technologies for our next-gen maps. Our dev team is looking for senior-
level engineers with experience in Java or C++. We are experimenting and
rapidly iterating on new ideas and with new technology including machine
learning and computer vision recognition.

Send an intro email + resume to jnettles@apple.com.

------
launchpotato
Delray Beach, FL | ONSITE or REMOTE | Launch Potato

FRONTEND ENGINEER Read full description here and apply with required
materials: [http://launchpotato.com/front-end-
engineer?utm_source=hacker...](http://launchpotato.com/front-end-
engineer?utm_source=hackernews)

ABOUT LAUNCH POTATO Launch Potato is a profitable startup studio that
incubates and launches mobile and web companies.

We are founded by a group of young and extremely ambitious individuals with a
proven track record of building highly scalable, successful direct-to-consumer
digital businesses from the ground up.

We are building teams that can solve complex issues in product development,
engineering, creative, and data science. Now we need you!

------
someear
Polly.ai | Full-time & internship | Seattle, WA | On-site
([https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai))

Polly.ai is a venture backed startup tackling the world of enterprise polling
and surveys, reimagined through the medium of chat. We've got great traction
(#1 in bot and HR categories on Slack), and are looking to grow our team to
help support our rapidly growing user base.

Our team consists of 5 employees, and we're looking to hire for the following
roles: \- Full-stack developer \- Marketing Intern (Paid position)

Our stack is primarily in Javascript & Node.js running on AWS, but we're
totally cool with other backgrounds.

Apply by sending an email to jobs at polly.ai and referencing HN.

------
trueduke
GoPro | Quality Assurance Engineer | Paris, France | Full time | ONSITE

Try to break our mobile software with your bare hands - then automate the
process.

We are the creators of Quik for iOS and Android, the best app for creating
breathtaking videos on your phone in minutes. Apple App Of the Year 2014, now
20M users.

Join the coolest GoPro Team (~30 strong) in Paris, South Pigalle (best view of
Paris from our office).

Perks include free gym membership, weekly Rocket League / Overwatch
tournament, GoPro cameras and accessories... ->
[https://gopro.com/careers/jobs/show?id=274530](https://gopro.com/careers/jobs/show?id=274530)
// Email : jcaille [a] gopro.com

------
andylei
Addepar | New York, NY, Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data infrastructure
of finance for openness and transparency. Engineering is at the core of
Addepar's culture and we are looking to add the best, brightest, and most
passionate software engineers to our teams. If you are excited about doing the
best work of your career in web development, distributed systems, analytics,
data, automation, or infrastructure, we want to talk to you!

Contact us at:
[https://www.addepar.com/careers/](https://www.addepar.com/careers/) OR email
careers [at] addepar [dot] com to learn more.

------
erjiang
DoubleMap | [http://www.doublemap.com/](http://www.doublemap.com/) | REMOTE |
FULL-TIME

Python web application developer

Are you fascinated by the logistics behind Uber and Lyft? Join us as we bring
on-demand transit to public transit agencies across the country.

We're a small, fast-moving company working on bringing technology to public
transit. Our server code is all in Flask, so experience making web
applications with Python is a must. Bonus points for Angular and experience.

Interested? Email your resume and a short description of what you are looking
for to careers@doublemap.com

------
recruit-ibotta
Ibotta | Denver, CO | Full Time, Onsite
[https://ibotta.com/careers](https://ibotta.com/careers)

Headquartered in Denver, Ibotta is transforming the consumer shopping
experience by making it easy for shoppers to earn cash back on their everyday
purchases, like groceries, electronics, clothing, gifts, home, office supplies
and more. We’re one of the most frequently used apps in the U.S., and we’re
continuously striving to improve our user experience, enhancing the app’s the
unique interactive platform that empowers users to shop smarter and provides
brands with unmatched access to an engaged and loyal millennial audience.
Since launching in 2012, Ibotta has more than 16 million downloads and has put
more than $100 million back into users’ pockets.

Our current needs:

Fullstack Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibotta/jobs/202268#.V_KJYpMrJTY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibotta/jobs/202268#.V_KJYpMrJTY)
Platform Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibotta/jobs/202259#.V_KIOZMrLVo](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibotta/jobs/202259#.V_KIOZMrLVo)
iOS Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibotta/jobs/240751#.V_KIOpMrLVo](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibotta/jobs/240751#.V_KIOpMrLVo)

------
hoffrocket
Foursquare ([https://foursquare.com/jobs)|](https://foursquare.com/jobs\)|)
New York, NY and San Francisco, CA | ONSITE only

We make the Foursquare and Swarm apps. Foursquare is a place recommendation
engine with worldwide coverage. Swarm is an app for checking in to places you
go to share with friends, life log, get perks and win prizes, or just for
quirky fun.

Built on the foundation of our apps, we also have suite of location
intelligence products. Our venue database powers products by Apple, Microsoft,
Uber, Samsung, Twitter and more.

We're hiring for a variety of positions in NYC and SF:

\- Infrastructure Engineers - distributed systems in Scala and Go

\- Ad Tech Engineers - real time bidding at 100k QPS. Ad effectiveness
measurement based on Foursquare/Swarm place visits

\- Android/iOS Engineers - Foursquare and Swarm apps

In the news lately:

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/13/foursquare-10-puts-
search-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/13/foursquare-10-puts-search-front-
and-center/)

[http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/marvel-dc-
real-...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/marvel-dc-real-
difference-between-933657)

[https://medium.com/foursquare-direct/how-the-trump-
president...](https://medium.com/foursquare-direct/how-the-trump-presidential-
campaign-is-affecting-trump-businesses-c343178e3c03#.wxq6t8ija)

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/25/uber-taps-foursquares-
plac...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/25/uber-taps-foursquares-places-data-
so-you-never-have-to-type-an-address-again/)

More job details and application form here:
[https://foursquare.com/jobs](https://foursquare.com/jobs)

Interview process for most roles is recruiter phone convo, take home test, on-
site. Read more here: [http://engineering.foursquare.com/2016/04/04/improving-
our-e...](http://engineering.foursquare.com/2016/04/04/improving-our-
engineering-interview-process/)

------
cldwalker
We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We are actively working on greenfield
apps and have more interesting development in the pipeline. We care about
building great products, providing a great user experience and listening to
our users to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and
author open source libraries.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Senior Technical Lead: Leader for our development teams - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/324941f7-37d9-4813-aa00-39...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/324941f7-37d9-4813-aa00-39fcec6eaf54)

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f)

* Mid to Senior Fullstack Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
colinbartlett
Senior Front End Engineer • Assembled Brands • NYC • REMOTE • Full Time

Assembled Brands is seeking a front end engineer to join our growing platform
team. We are a private equity backed start up, building a platform for retail
and eCommerce companies. We use a variety of technologies but mostly React on
the front end and Ruby on the back end.

You will be primarily responsible for feature development and maintenance on
our React Native mobile app. The app is currently on iOS and will eventually
be on Android. You will work with our other front end engineers on our React
web app. You should therefore have significant experience with Javascript, CSS
and front end frameworks and ideally experience building apps for mobile
platforms with React Native, Cordova, or Ionic. Experience with GraphQL and
Relay is a plus. Above all, applicants should have impeccable communication
and organization skills. This is a senior level position, so you should have
significant experience building web and mobile applications. In the spirit of
a recent HN thread, "senior" means able to be productive and add business
value, even if left completely alone.

Our entire team works remotely with some executive and business development in
LA, San Diego, the Bay Area and New York City, and the rest of our team spread
out around the US and South America. Candidates should be home based between
GMT -7 and GMT -3 time zones.

Send a resume to colin@assembledbrands.com.

------
bliker
Eva Diagnostics
([http://www.evadiagnostics.com](http://www.evadiagnostics.com)) | Full-Time |
London UK | ONSITE

Eva is an award-winning healthtech company developing the next generation of
connected patient-side blood tests offering new insights for better health
outcomes. The company is presently developing technology which will reduce
healthcare costs and improve patient quality of care across anaemia treatment
and chemotherapy. ​ Eva is seeking an experienced cloud developer who is
interested in joining a multi-award winning startup with fantastic
opportunities for personal development. As part of the engineering team, the
role will involve close collaboration with our design, electronics and
software teams to develop an innovative data collection and analytics cloud
platform that integrates with our devices. You will have the opportunity to
take full responsibility for your role, interact with clients and partners,
and gain detailed insights into the entire cloud development lifecycle for
medical data.

Responsibilities

\- Design and implement a secure, scalable cloud backend for device and 3rd
party integration

\- Oversee the verification and validation of the cloud and analytics platform

\- Maintain software quality throughout the development process

Apply and see more here: [http://www.evadiagnostics.com/cloud-
developer](http://www.evadiagnostics.com/cloud-developer)

------
jhuckestein
Monzo | London | REMOTE, INTERNS and VISA all welcome

We are building a bank from scratch using modern technologies. Our product is
a mobile first bank account for retail customers.

We are hiring for

\- Backend developer \- Web developer \- Android developer \- Security
engineer

You can get a better sense about what we are doing on our blog
([https://monzo.com/blog](https://monzo.com/blog)) and in particular the blog
post about our backend platform ([https://monzo.com/blog/2016/09/19/building-
a-modern-bank-bac...](https://monzo.com/blog/2016/09/19/building-a-modern-
bank-backend/))

As long as you are a nice person that learns things quickly we would encourage
you to apply. We care deeply about our company culture, fostering an
environment of inclusiveness, transparency and feedback. We're 18 months old,
60 people, raised £13M in funding, have 50k prepaid cards in the market and
200k people on our waiting list.

Our interview process consists of an informal phone call, a take home
exercise, an exercise review call and an on-site or Google Hangouts interview.

For a full job description, please have a look at our job ad on our website:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/monzo/jobs/244898](https://boards.greenhouse.io/monzo/jobs/244898)

------
edbrown23
Boston, MA | ONSITE | FULLTIME | Software Engineer

Junior to mid-level software engineer working on Starry Internet and/or WiFi
products.

ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

\- Collaborate with a small team of developers working on mid-/low-level
software driving consumer facing services. Including architecture definition,
implementation, debugging, production deployment and support/maintenance \-
Development predominantly done in C++, Python, and Go \- Using a combination
of Starry developed hardware, firmware, RF technology and components developed
by our manufacturing partners \- Work to develop and deploy the next
generation wireless ISP and/or WiFi product set

EXPERIENCE AND EDUCATION REQUIRED:

\- BS or MS in Computer, Electrical or Software engineering or equivalent
discipline/experience \- Minimum of 2 years experience in product related
environment \- Real time development and debugging skills \- Comfortable
working in a small team, and sometimes ambiguous or fluid environments \-
Knowledge/use of Linux \- Understanding of networking fundamentals and
configuration \- Proficient in C++, Python and C \- Experience using git for
source control \- Ability to develop new ideas and creative solutions

Apply, or check out our other openings, here:
[https://starry.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://starry.com/careers/software-engineer)

~~~
lvs
Hi Ed, any news on when we might be able to demo the service?

------
cvursache
IDAGIO | [https://www.idagio.com/](https://www.idagio.com/) | Full Time | On
Site | Berlin, Germany

IDAGIO is a platform where musicians share their recordings and connect with a
growing global classical community.

We’re a small, interdisciplinary team moving very fast. If you’re kind, have
great communication skills and strong technical chops, you should get in
touch: cvu+hn@idagio.com .

* Senior Backend Engineer: Ruby on Rails / Golang

* Senior Frontend Developer: React / Redux / Node

------
heakins
Amazon Lab126 (lab126.com) | Sunnyvale, CA | Software Developer, Concept
Engineering (ONSITE)

Amazon Lab126 is an inventive research and development company that designs
and engineers high-profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a
subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle
family of products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like
Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

We’re looking for Software Development Engineers with broad experience and
interests who thrive in fast paced start-up like environments. In this role,
you will be a part of the Concept Engineering team that brings in new ideas
and delivers high-fidelity proof of concepts. Responsibilities include:

* Actively participate and lead concept development and design ideation as part of a small team

* Rapidly build and iterate on polished, high-fidelity prototypes that express design intent, using the best and most appropriate tools and techniques for the task

* Develop functional prototypes to prove and sell concepts to development teams and senior leadership

* Partner with other teams to ensure that our techniques and technologies translate through to shipping products and services

* Be able to work creatively through and around perceived limitations and/or challenges imposed to create delightful experiences for customers

Please email sjambula@amazon.com if you’re interested!

------
fortysixpercent
QA Engineer $100k - $110k + equity, Backend Engineer $110k - $130k + Equity |
Replicated | Los Angeles |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building tools to support how enterprise software is built now.
We are make it easy for cloud based SaaS vendors to ship on-premise, self-
hosted versions of their software. We are working with great customers
including Travis CI, npm, Code Climate, Sysdig, Circle CI and many others.

We are looking for a QA Engineer to work closely with our engineering team on
automating our QA Process. The ideal candidate would have QA automation
scripting experience, a background or interest in tools like Selenium and
Cucumber. Exposure to systems administration or DevOps are a big plus.

We’re also looking for backend developers interested in working with Golang,
Javascript, Docker, Kubernetes and bash. In this role you’ll be delivering
critical features of our hosted and installable product. And working closely
with our experienced engineering team.

Finally we are looking to expand our support team with a Support Engineer to
work with our customers. In this role you will be working with experienced
developers and getting experience with the environments run by their clients
including many Fortune 100 institutions. This is a great role for someone with
a sysadmin or DevOps background, passionate about support and increasing their
knowledge by working with a wide range of environments.

Interested? Want to talk? Email: austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
MarissaSmith
Apptentive | Engineering Technical Lead | Full Time | Seattle (ONSITE)

ABOUT APPTENTIVE: Apptentive helps thousands of companies use their mobile
applications to build deeper, more meaningful relationships with hundreds of
millions of people around the world. We believe software should be for and
about People, Not Users, and we’re building the platform to power customer
communication for the modern business. We’re a rapidly growing, well-funded
company based in Seattle that’s passionate about building great products with
a fun, world-class team.

We're extremely proud to have been honored in 2015 by Puget Sound Business
Journal and Seattle Business Magazine as one of Washington's best places to
work!

ABOUT TECHNICAL LEAD ROLE: The Apptentive Platform team is responsible for
building the core technologies and services that power our SDKs, web
dashboard, and data analytics. The APIs produced by the Platform team receive
billions of requests per month as thousands of conversations per day are
received, routed, and responded to. As our Technical Lead, you'll run the team
responsible for designing, developing, testing, deploying, and operating the
Apptentive Platform. Your role will include both leading the team through
these areas, as well as directly participating-- you will be expected to write
code!

Visit www.apptentive.com/careers to apply.

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £9.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

We're hiring dev #3, looking for generalists, thought-leaders, and those with
a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Front-End Developer | £30k - £75k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.5% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

\- Jobs Page: [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Press Coverage:

\- [https://angel.co/openrent/activity](https://angel.co/openrent/activity)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile.

Look forward to meeting you!

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, DevOps, iOS, Android | H1B Transfers
OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for software engineers on
all our stack to join our growing engineering team. As a key member of our
engineering team, you will help design, build and maintain systems necessary
for rapid growth. Our team practices pair programming (at least 50% of the
week) so you will have the opportunity to learn new techniques and share your
skills.

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

DevOps Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369)

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038)

Front End Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693)

------
shum1
Aurora Solar | [http://www.aurorasolar.com/](http://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time | VISA | Graphics, Frontend, Backend
Engineer

We are building the software platform that powers the the solar industry. Our
clients are companies that work on transitioning our society to a future of
sustainable energy by selling, designing and installing solar installations.
Aurora enables them to do their job better, faster, and more efficiently.
Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D
models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner’s
roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. By enabling solar installers to
do all of this in a short time and without having to leave their office,
Aurora helps to reduce the cost of solar installations and make solar energy
more widely available. Please check our openings on
www.aurorasolar.com/careers

Frontend Techstack: Ember, Coffee/Javascript, Three.js, WebGL Backend
Techstack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres

If you're interested in working with us, email me at jshum@aurorasolar.com.
Mention you’re from HN and let me know what you’ve been working on lately.

------
packeted
Outcomes.com | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Technical Co-founder | Full-time

Outcomes.com is a digital health startup based out of Berkeley's SkyDeck
accelerator. We help healthcare providers close the feedback loop by routinely
following up with their patients after major surgeries or treatments using
patient-reported outcome surveys and other forms of digital check-ins. We
process and visualize the data to help care teams deliver more personalized,
proactive and value-driven care. We're in a huge and growing market as
reimbursement shifts from doctors getting paid for doing more, to getting paid
based on their actual patient outcomes.

We have a launched HIPAA-compliant product with our first paying customers.
We're looking for a technical lead (and potential co-founder) to help us take
things to the next level, help define our future product and make it happen.
In particular we're searching for someone who can work across our JavaScript
stack (AWS/Aptible/MongoDB/Node/Angular/React/D3), understands security best
practices, has experience in building self-service products, can lay the
foundations to grow our team and is motivated to solve some of the toughest
challenges in healthcare.

As a bootstrapped company we have a lot of flexibility and aim to raise our
first round of funding early next year. As such this is primarily an equity-
based proposition but an opportunity to get in at the ground floor of a
company that is already up and running.

Interested? Please email me at francis AT outcomes.com (founder and medical
doctor) - I look forward to hearing from you!

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City,
NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE + REMOTE

We're a small engineering team in need of more engineers to help build out not
only new features and a better experience for our customers, but internal
tools that will allow us to continue to scale and grow at the fast pace that
we are growing.

We're looking for engineers that love what they do and aren't afraid to tackle
difficult problems. We use a variety of modern programming languages and tools
like PHP, HTML, SCSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Go, MySQL, PostgreSQL, and
Objective-C.

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company that aims to be the go-to
wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose by delivering luxury-quality
clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist experience.

Our hiring process usually consists of a phone conversation and one or two
technical interviews. We offer a competitive salary, benefits, and other
perks.

If you're interested, you can send me a casual email at luke.evers (at)
mmlafleur (dot) com to say hello, or apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

No recruiters please.

~~~
lukevers
We're also hiring for a variety of positions that are non-engineering
specific, too. Feel free to get in touch with me if you're looking to be part
of an amazing team in any of these fields as well:

\- Data Science

\- Marketing

\- Customer Experience

\- Planning

\- Warehouse / Logistics

\- Product Manager

luke.evers (at) mmlafleur (dot) com

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur)

------
grosales
Walmart Technologies East | Reston, VA | Software Engineer - Junior/Mid/Senior
On-site - Full-time

This is a (semi) new branch of Walmart Technologies (not to be confused with
Walmartlabs that focuses on the .com site) that is focused on modernizing the
stores systems and everything else that is not .com really. This is a great
opportunity to work with very smart people in very challenging problems (I
actually mean this, I am a software engineer who just started last November
and I am astonished at the projects I have been able to work on so far and the
technologies I have used). We are a new team, the oldest member has been here
a bit over a year, and we are trying to find the best software engineers to
grow our team even more. We need them as the scale of the problems we are
trying to solve is huge and we put a lot of focus on creating elegant
solutions for those problems. One big plus also is that we encourage
continuous learning (we have workshops and tech talks often) and we love it
when you contribute (or have contributed) to an open source project. We want
to give back to the community in different ways too (we volunteer, and do
meetups frequently). So if you are super smart, like to be surrounded by smart
people and solve difficult distributed problems, and you want to help define
and build our office culture, you should contact us! Just a note. For Junior
devs, fresh out of school, we don't care what language you code in (even
though we use Java here for the most part so at least you should be willing to
learn it). For everyone else, we'd expect you to have a good working knowledge
of at least one JVM language. Get in touch at wmtech.reston@gmail.com

------
jawspeak
Square: Developer Platform, San Francisco. Full Time. ONSITE. VISA
sponsorship.

This is our team: Developer Platform. We are hiring!
[https://www.squareup.com/developers](https://www.squareup.com/developers)

Server Engineers - we use mostly Go and create the platform that makes Square
a Platform, we also own several products, and are releasing many new
primitives for devs to build businesses on top of Square
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/98588966](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/98588966)

Frontend Engineers - owning eCommerce API for websites to accept payments (and
do card on file) without PCI effort, dev experience, dev portal, and new not-
yet-released products!
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96291400](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96291400)

iOS Engineers - opening up Square's Hardware, so anyone can build their own
Point of Sale, plus new not-yet-released products! -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757)

Technical Writer for the platform - be the voice and create an industry
leading dev experience
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491)

Interview process is a phone screen or two, then onsite, then offer.

~~~
jawspeak
Updated link for the Frontend position:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/99646999](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/99646999)

------
dwolfand
United Income | Brand New FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Node,
Python, Math-Focused | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We all are coming from a very successful startup that exited about 2 years
ago. Time for round two. We have a great team and are hiring for many roles.
Currently looking for talented full stack engineers with experience in Node
and Python. A background in math or statistics is a plus too! Stack includes
React, AWS, Node, Python, etc.

More information about us here:

* [http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2016/06/28/fintech-s...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2016/06/28/fintech-startup-aims-to-help-boomers-manage-retirement-income/)

* [http://www.bizjournals.com/washington/blog/techflash/2016/06...](http://www.bizjournals.com/washington/blog/techflash/2016/06/he-sold-his-first-local-financial-startup-for-52.html)

* [http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2016/09/16/dc-tech-hellowallet-f...](http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2016/09/16/dc-tech-hellowallet-founder-new-financial-service-startup/)

Email david@unitedincome.com

------
aturek
Convoy | Seattle | Onsite | Full-time

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $749B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:
[http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-
convo...](http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-convoys-plan-
to-streamline-freight-operations/)

I'm employee #2, and I've been here since we were borrowing desks at a local
startup incubator. We've grown a lot since then, but we still have a tight-
knit, high leverage engineering team. I love arriving at the office in the
morning - I get to work with some of the smartest folks I've ever met, and not
just in engineering. We also have a fantastic sales/operations/brokerage team,
and we work with them constantly to build best-of-breed logistics automation.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React-Native for mobile, TypeScript + Node for backend), but we're a lot more
interested in engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

If you're in Seattle, reach out and grab coffee with me or one of our other
engineers. The last 18 months have been a wild ride, but we have years and
years ahead of us to build a logistics titan!

All our open jobs:
[https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs](https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs)

~~~
aturek
Better link with a more up-to-date list:
[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

------
msft_rtagger
Yammer (Microsoft) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time | Senior Software
Engineer (Front end)

Yammer is looking for an awesome senior front end engineer to join the team in
San Francisco. Located near SF's Civic Center, the office boasts beautiful
historic features, free meals and great commuter benefits. Send you resumé to
rtagger @ microsoft.com.

About Yammer:- At Yammer, our mission is to change the way people work, and
that mission starts with us. We use our own product every day to promote and
encourage our culture of openness and transparency. Yammer provides each user
with a voice, empowering individuals to share ideas, ask questions, and voice
concerns. We're passionate about building a great product that people love to
use, and we're always on the lookout for similarly product-minded engineers to
join us. Our Frontend engineering team works on a rich, complex client-side
application. And at Yammer, engineers don't just get handed specs and mocks to
build -- we work in an iterative and collaborative way with Product and Design
to create the best possible user experience. So, we need people who are
enthusiastic, who ask great questions, who have strong opinions but aren't
afraid to admit when they're wrong, and who enjoy collaborating with a cross-
functional team. At Yammer we hire smart people, expect them to learn and
grow, and trust them to make day-to-day decisions. We care most about creating
products people love - to enable that, we move quickly (pushing code to
production at least daily), we iterate, and we value learning over shipping
features.

keywords:- React, JS, JavaScript, HTML, Backbone, ES6, Redux, TypeScript

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent 30 GHz radios in space using SDRs.

Work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before. Well-
funded, but still a very small team that moves fast. No prior space experience
needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands dirty with real hardware and
be ok with struggling to do things that seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. Should have experience with microcontroller driver-level code and basic PCB design.

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Mechanical -- design, build, and test deployables and mechanisms. Should be experienced in stress and thermal analysis

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range including microwave system-level design, RF PCB design, and antenna design, simulation, and characterization.

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco or Remote |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for a full-stack engineer to join
us!

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
even have a Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re seeing
phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of thousands of
more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web)

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Full-stack Engineer, Support Engineer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a 17-person team (SF, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Barcelona, Nomad) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks - competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're looking for:

\- Support Engineer: if you like helping individual people solve their
problems, and are also a strong developer, let's talk. \- Full-stack Engineer:
work from front to back to ship improvements and features across the core
Rollbar product.

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
chillydawg
﻿Longshot Systems | Senior Machine Learning Researcher | Marylebone, London,
UK | ONSITE | Full time | £60k-£100k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we’re a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
research activity.

You'd be working closely with the CEO to design, test and implement new high
frequency sports betting strategies based on machine learning models for our
clients. Due to us being a small startup the role suits someone who wants to
be involved in all aspects of the R&D process, from high-level design through
to production implementation. The ideal candidate will be highly creative and
enjoy generating new, innovate ways to tackle problems and suggesting
improvements to existing methodologies; you'll have a high level of autonomy
to research whichever methods you felt would be best suited to the problem at
hand.

We have an office dog, Minos. He's a beagle and rather cheeky. He really likes
his tennis ball. We can send you a pic if you need it to help in your decision
making process.

Unfortunately we can't support visa applications at this time. If you would
like to apply please visit [https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/341167](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/341167) or if you have any questions please pm here or
email me at jobs@longshotsystems.co.uk

Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/)

------
arnvald
Kaligo Travel Solutions | [https://www.kaligo.com](https://www.kaligo.com) |
On-site, Full-time | Singapore | Visa sponsorship

* Senior backend developer: [http://sg.startupjobs.asia/sg/job/18385-senior-software-deve...](http://sg.startupjobs.asia/sg/job/18385-senior-software-developer--backend--it-kaligo-singapore)

* Senior front-end developer: [http://sg.startupjobs.asia/sg/job/18384-senior-software-deve...](http://sg.startupjobs.asia/sg/job/18384-senior-software-developer--front-end--front-end-developers-kaligo-singapore)

We're a mix of a booking platform and loyalty provider. Our users may book
hotels and either pay with cash and earn miles in their airlines'/banks'
loyalty programs, or (for selected partners) redeem their miles.

We launched our first product in October 2014 and since then we grew to team
of 30. Now we're looking for senior developers to join us and help us building
new, more advanced products, and improve our practices and quality of the
codebase. There's a lot of challenges ahead of us and we need a solid, hard-
working people to overcome them. We are a Singapore-based company with an
international team (more than 10 different nationalities). As long as you're
willing to relocate to South-East Asia, we're open to talk to you.

Keywords: Ruby, Elixir, JavaScript, AngularJS, AWS, functional languages,
single page application.

You can apply via provided links or simply contact me at greg@kaligo.com

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator is hiring hackers (San Francisco, ONSITE)

YC has a very big vision. This recent article talks about how we plan to
invent the future: [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-
man...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-manifest-
destiny)

Here's a secret most people don't know: software is at the core of our plans
for how to do this.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join us. It's not a job for
everyone, but it would be a good fit for someone who loves startups. Working
at YC, you'll get a lot of exposure to some of the best people in the startup
world.

Here's an example of something interesting we built recently:
[http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-
software/](http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-software/)

If you're a hacker, send us a note here:
[http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l)

------
punteney
Manzama | Bend, OR | Onsite or US Remote | Full-time

Front End Engineer and Search Engineer

Manzama is an enterprise SaaS platform that helps professionals find, discover
and monitor news that is important to them and their clients. We've been
around for a little over 6 years, focused on the legal vertical, and are
profitable with very loyal and happy customers. We are looking for Senior
Developers to join our small but growing team. You'll be an integral part of
building our platform including expanding our use of machine learning and NLP
to help deliver the most relevant news possible. We are based in beautiful
Bend, Oregon but support remote workers as well.

As our lead front end engineer you'll use your talents to build a responsive
frontend to our platform that our users will love. As a search engineer you'll
focus on further improving our results by customizing Solr to our needs and
bringing in additional tools and data where it will help.

Tech: Python, Django, Postgres, Solr, GCE, BigQuery, Datastore

While it's great if you have experience with our tech stack we are more
interested in finding talented engineers who have experience building amazing
products and systems.

You can email me directly at jamesp@manzama.com for more details or to apply

------
cdspeis2
Cava Grill | Washington, DC | Full-Time | Full-stack developer

Who we are CAVA is a rapidly expanding fast-casual restaurant and CPG brand
focusing on fresh, Mediterranean-inspired, better-for-you cuisine. Born from
our full-service restaurants, our chef-driven fast-casual format operates in
four states with further expansion ahead.

We are looking for a Full-Stack Developer to help implement our vision at our
corporate headquarters in Washington, DC. The position will report to the
Chief Data Scientist, and will require a passion for our mission and the drive
to make the food industry more tech driven. As a Full-Stack Developer the work
you will be doing will be diverse; from maintaining our Consumer Applications
to helping to architect and build green-field products to solve the ever
changing needs of the business. It's your job to be focused on making a
successful product, not just a beautiful codebase, working closely with our
talented team to do so.

[https://my.peoplematter.com/mja/cavamezzegrill/jobapp/GetSta...](https://my.peoplematter.com/mja/cavamezzegrill/jobapp/GetStarted?jobOpenings=fea69fbc-13fb-446f-a585-a5c30127cf93)

~~~
acdanger
Possible to reach out to someone directly? The application platform is a bit
clunky.

------
robg
Neumitra - digital medicine into daily life - Boston, MA

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and sensor fusion

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for daily life management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impacts large groups

\- Algorithms engineers for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for daily life demands. Software becomes medicine.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions. We appreciate experiences and
enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful impact. Our
mission is to solve global questions of health, productivity, and happiness.

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-wil...).

[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please send a note listing your interests and efforts to hello@neumitra.com.

------
marieburns
Boston | Principal Engineers, Backend & Containers | Cloud Architect |
Datawire.io | ONSITE w/flexibility

We are on a mission to help development organizations scale through
microservices. Our team is innovative, intellectually curious, and dedicated
to building infrastructure and tools to empower developers and engineering
organizations to scale faster than ever. We're building on state-of-the-art
infrastructure such as Kafka, Spinnaker, and Docker AND working to enhance
these technologies, making them more accessible to ALL devs. Check out our
latest online (recorded) summit on microservices best practices:
microservices.com

Interview Process: 2 phone screens, 1 onsite, References (we keep it simple)
Technologies: Python, Java, Docker, Kubernetes, Mesosphere, Deis, Heroku,
NoSQL, bash

POSITIONS Principal Eng (120-180K):
[http://bit.ly/2dUKO6F](http://bit.ly/2dUKO6F) Sr Eng(100-150K):
[http://bit.ly/24OlljZ](http://bit.ly/24OlljZ)

Email marie at datawire dot io if intrigued (even if you don't think you're
perfect - humility, passion, and ability to learn go a long way with us!)

------
mnisjk2
Privacy.com | full stack engineer | New York, NY | full-time

Privacy.com is a new way to transact w/o giving away your personally
identifiable information (PII) or credit card number. We've raised from top
tier investors and have traction- several million dollars in transactions
since launching our public beta earlier this year. We're a small team, looking
to add a few more engineers. Your work would be meaningful and impactful to
the success of the company.

Current technical challenges:

\- Building out mobile/web features as fast as our growing customer base
demands

\- Improving our browser extension checkout detection and auto-fill accuracy
towards 100%

\- Applying learning algorithms towards towards detecting anomalous behavior
and preventing fraud

\- Improving our real-time, high availability infrastructure

Skills we're looking for:

\- Full stack Javascript (Node/Angular/React Native)

\- A solid background in algorithms, systems, and design

\- Pragmatism - someone who considers the balance between perfection and
shipping quickly

\- A can-do mentality, with the willingness to wear a sysadmin or devops hat
when necessary

Perks include competitive salary and early employee stock options. If you're
interested drop us a line at jobs@. No need for resumes; just send us a bit
about you and a link to your Github or similar.

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also raised a substantial seed round from top investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* UI Engineer / Front-end Engineer (Knowledge of ES6/JavaScript, CSS, and product and design chops)

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Account Manager

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
goeric
Naritiv (Techstars S14) | Venice, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Naritiv powers content for the biggest brands on Snapchat including Fox,
Disney, and Coke. We're a Series A funded startup backed by the best
entertainment/tech investors in the world including Disney, Greylock Partners,
and Third Wave Digital.

We're looking for a Lead Back-End Engineer (~$130K) and Sr. Designer (~$90K).

If you're interested please ping me directly at eric (@) naritiv (.) com

------
gd832
David | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com) | Full­time | Onsite
David is a San Francisco-­based software startup that combines technology and
legal research to help customers resolve disputes with their cable, internet,
or wireless service provider. The $200+ billion legal industry is still stuck
in the 20th century: paper-based, error-prone and slow. With rates averaging
$300 / hour, only 15% of Americans with serious legal problems even seek the
help of a lawyer. For everyday issues like bogus cable bills, fewer than 1 in
1,000,000 of us seek justice, even though monopolists like Comcast rank in the
0th percentile for customer satisfaction. Class actions used to provide the
necessary scale to combat certain widespread frauds, but over the past 5
years, the Supreme Court has allowed businesses to eliminate them.

The technical challenges are hard, ranging from automating the monitoring of
corporate misconduct to crafting delightful user flows to building the leading
database of outcomes in consumer disputes. In parallel with the software
development, a team of Yale Law School alums conducts the deep research so
that our users finally feel empowered, rather than intimidated, by the law.

We currently have a MVP
([https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com)) and are looking for a
Senior Engineer as a very early member of the team.

Position: Senior Engineer | Salary: $80­-$125k | Equity: 1.0%-­4.0% |
[https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer](https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer)

Contact us via Angel List or talent@senddavid.com

------
scoj
FMG Suite | Front End Web Developer | (mostly remote, but need to be in MN or
WI)

We’re looking for a smart creative to rock the front-end of our web
development team. Our ideal candidate is able to take ownership of how our
products look and work, and be awesome to work with.

Our Team We’re a 10-person web development team building SaaS marketing
products. Our team is largely remote-located across the upper Midwest. We
embrace an engaging, fast-paced, results-oriented culture. We value open
collaboration and communication. We strive to continuously improve both our
products and our processes. We believe work should be both fun and
challenging. Our goal is to invest in happy, successful individuals in order
to see them succeed both inside and outside of work. We are building up a team
of A+ players and are looking for someone to join our winning team.

Required Skills: Strong understanding Javascript and Javascript frameworks
(jQuery, Knockout or other) Strong understanding of CSS and CSS frameworks
(Sass) Self-motivated with the ability to work independently

Nice to have: Familiarity with C#, ASP.NET MVC

Send a resume with a bit about yourself to me at scott.josephson at
fmgsuite.com

------
perfectfire
LogRhythm | Boulder, CO (main) | Maidenhead, UK | SoCal | Texas | Mountain
West | Minnesota | North Carolina | Central & Eastern Europe | ONSITE & REMOTE

* JavaScript UI Dev, Software Engineer, Software Engineer Intern, Software Engineer Tier IV, Software QA Engineer [Web], Software Engineer Team Lead - Boulder

* Information Systems Manager, Service Desk Tier III - Boulder

* Senior Security Research Engineer - Boulder

* Senior Product Manager - Boulder

* Support Services Engineer Tier III, International SIEM Technical Trainer, Security Professional Services Consultant – Maidenhead

* Courseware Developer, Senior Professional Services Consultant, SIEM Technical Trainer, Support Services Manager: Tier I, Support Services Manager: Tier II - Boulder

* Various types of Sales Engineers - DC, SoCal, Texas, Mountain West, Minnesota, North Carolina, Maidenhead, Central & Eastern Europe (all OFFSITE I believe except maybe Maidenhead)

LogRhythm is a security intelligence software company focused on threat
detection and security analytics. Interviews vary by position. For engineering
positions at least, you will be asked questions related to your purported
experience and knowledge (per your resume and phone screens). You will
probably get at least one design question, at most one programming problem and
maybe a hypothetical troubleshooting/debugging question.

You can apply here: [https://logrhythm.com/about/careers/job-
listings/](https://logrhythm.com/about/careers/job-listings/) or email me
(mention HN) and I might be able to refer you: perfectfire [.at.] gmail
[@dot@] com

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Senior Software Engineer, Lead iOS
Engineer, Lead Data Scientist

Raise.me is expanding access to college by reinventing how scholarships are
awarded ([http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
alg...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-alg...)).
We're a Series A funded startup backed by top investors such as First Round
Capital. We're looking for engineers and offer a meaningful equity stake along
with great benefits and competitive pay. Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node
microservices, Go microservices, React.js/Redux frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs/senior-full-stack-
engineer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer)
[https://www.raise.me/jobs/mobile-developer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/mobile-
developer) Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at
ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
bradhe
Reflect | Senior Software Engineers | Portland, OR | ONSITE

We’re looking to add experienced software engineers to our team to help build,
scale, and manage our hosted and on-prem platforms. Engineers in these roles
will help define much of the technical direction of Reflect. You’ll get to
work with everyone on our small team and wear lots of different hats, both
technical and non-technical.

Reflect is considered infrastructure by our customers so service availability
is extremely important to our business. We all practice DevOps and we deploy
our stack amongst many different cloud providers. We’re golang on the backend
and ES6/React on the front end with some services and tools written in Ruby.

Reflect is the API for data visualization, solving the data visualization
problem for developers the way Twilio solves communication, Stripe solves
payments, and Sendgrid solves email: by making it a service. With Reflect,
developers can add data visualization to their web and mobile applications in
minutes.

email me: brad@reflect.io or checkout our postings at
[http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z](http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z)

------
mattmhickman
Join Handshake ([http://www.joinhandshake.com](http://www.joinhandshake.com))!

We are the fastest growing career services platform in the country, helping
colleges and employers actively engage students with personalized
opportunities. Series A, Backed by Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and
Lightspeed Partners, Handshake has already partnered with more than 170
universities (including Stanford, Princeton, Cornell, University of Chicago,
Michigan and Texas), and has more than 1.5 million student profiles and 95,000
recruiters on the platform, including 100% of the Fortune 100.

Our unique data on students' interests and the historical career outcomes
gives Handshake the rare ability to help students of today imagine, plan and
jumpstart their future careers.

Hiring for:

-Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of software engineering backgrounds): [http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr)

-Front-end developers: [http://grnh.se/euci80](http://grnh.se/euci80)

-QA Engineer Lead: [http://grnh.se/64irse](http://grnh.se/64irse)

-Product (UI/UX) Designer: [http://grnh.se/1d650y](http://grnh.se/1d650y)

Not seeing a role that fits? We have more positions, just check out our
careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)
Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions: matt@joinhandshake.com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers (think midway between SRE and devops; security background is a bonus)

* Software Engineers

* Web Engineers

* Quantitative Analysts

* Data Scientists

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/) . (A
while back I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you can
find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

P.S. We trust our employees to be responsible in all things. In that vein, you
also get to set your own salary.

------
DocSavage
Janelia Research Campus | Ashburn, VA (next to Wash DC) | Full-Time | ONSITE |
Computer Vision Research

We're a research team trying to decipher the connectivity of neurons in a fly
brain using nanometer-resolution 3D electron microscopy imaging developed
within our group. The FlyEM Project is a part of Janelia
([http://www.janelia.org](http://www.janelia.org)), a world-class neuroscience
research institute that is an extraordinarily beautiful place to work
([http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones/2014/04/janelia-
farm...](http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones/2014/04/janelia-farm/)) and
learn. If you want to do cutting-edge computer research and help figure out
how brains work, come join our team.

Job posting: [https://goo.gl/BYv31K](https://goo.gl/BYv31K)

We are also looking for great programmers interested in data processing and
storage (Spark, Go/C++/Python, Image Processing). That position does not
require a Ph.D.

------
lbnf8
Fresh8 Gaming ([http://fresh8gaming.com](http://fresh8gaming.com)) |
DevOps/Site Reliability Engineer | Front-end Developer | Bristol, UK | full-
time onsite

We work with the world's leading gambling operators to provide fully
personalised display campaigns on a variety of publisher websites. Ads are
produced dynamically for each impression using real-time bet feeds and page
context.

* DevOps/Site Reliability Engineer

Our software stack predominantly consists of microservices written in Go (and
some Python) and runs on Google Cloud Platform with deployments done using
Ansible. You would be involved in automating our release process and helping
us achieve scalability and reliability. We want someone who is 50/50 software
engineer and ops, as well as the drive to help lead this area of the platform.

* Front-end Developer

If you are a front-end developer you would be working with ES6/Babel, Vue.js
or Angular. There are two roles - one on the ad-tech team and one on the
product management console team.

Please email Dom with your CV on recruitment@connected-ventures.com if you are
interested, and mention Hacker News.

------
budgi3
Roomex | Dublin, Ireland | Engineering Manager (.NET/C#) | Full Time | On-site
([https://www.roomex.com](https://www.roomex.com))

WHAT: Roomex is a fast-growing travel technology company based in Dublin. We
aim to be the leading Hotel Booking Platform for Business Travel in the
world... ROLE: Split your time between writing code, shaping system
architecture & managing a team.

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, work with a talented engineering team, great
location in Dublin, visa application and relocation support.

Hiring process consists of small project and questions over email, phone
interview and a day working with us in the office pair programming etc.

TECH: Service-oriented architecture. C#, .NET, CI, Redis, Angular.js, AWS,
Git.

We are also hiring in the following positions: * Infrastructure Engineer -
DevOps / AWS * Senior .NET Developer (.NET/C#) * Engineering Manager (.NET/C#)
Please email resumes to jobs@roomex.com, or use the application form here:
[https://jobbio.com/ie/roomex-careers](https://jobbio.com/ie/roomex-careers)

------
sladha2348
Doxel | Menlo Park | ONSITE | Software Engineer - 3D Computer Vision

\--Computer Vision, Deep Learning based error detection for construction--

Much too often, we find companies that apply old technologies in new ways.
Sure, that's valuable - but it's not exciting. At Doxel, you will have the
opportunity to make a significant contribution to the field of engineering
_and_ transform the $9 Trillion Construction industry.

We're looking for engineers who have a great theoretical foundation in
computer vision and get a kick from implementing algorithms that can spot what
the human eye can't!

How you'll make an impact:

-Develop 3D object classification algorithms using point cloud and RGB data

-Implement algorithms using geometric techniques augmented by CNNs

-Benchmark algorithms based on speed, accuracy and robustness to occlusion

-Make critical architecture decisions based on benchmarking results

-Work directly with customers to understand product requirements and make intuitive decisions based on the tradeoff between what customers want and what's possible with technology

Great skills for this role:

-Strong experience with 2D computer vision and 3D computer vision 

-Strong experience with C++ and Python 

-Experience with multi threaded applications 

-Experience with PCL and OpenCV 

-Bleeding edge knowledge of current research and ability to comprehend relevant publications

-Strong math background

-Exposure to CNNs 

To learn more contact us at careers@doxel.ai

------
oldspdx
Dealer Spike | Full Stack and Front End Developers | Lake Oswego, Oregon
(Portland area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Are you passionate about development across the entire application stack, love
to explore new technologies, desire to have an immediate impact on the
development team, and constantly look at solutions from a user's perspective?
Dealer Spike is now hiring Full Stack and Front End Developers to augment our
growing development team.

You will be responsible for creating well-written, efficient code using
technologies such as:

Angular 2 | TypeScript | JavaScript | CSS/LESS/SASS | Mustache / Templating |
HTML5 | C# / SQL server (web api, eCommerce)

This is Full Time, IN-HOUSE position located in our Lake Oswego, Oregon
(Portland area) office. Dealer Spike is a world-wide digital advertising
company focused on the power sport, RV, marine, auto and heavy truck
industries.

Visit [http://www.dealerspike.com/join-the-fastest-growing-
company-...](http://www.dealerspike.com/join-the-fastest-growing-company-in-
the-industry--careers) to apply or email us at careers@dealerspike.com.

------
quadrature
Shopify | Canada (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo and now San Francisco!)
| Full-time | Onsite | Remote | VISA Shopify is a platform that allows
entrepreneurs to easily setup an online store. We build solutions that empower
merchants at every step of their journey. Our product help merchants who are
just starting as well as established brands that need a solution that can
scale with their traffic. We're always working on products that make it easier
for entrepreneurs to reach their audience and help them make data driven
decisions. Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of
Docker, Golang, Python, Mysql, Kafka, HDFS and Apache Spark. If you're
interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a look at
who we are and what we're doing [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)
[https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify).

~~~
developer2
Heads up: developer interviews with Shopify are a sitdown with 2-3 HR people
who do not have an ounce of experience in development. You will not meet the
CTO, the local office's technical director, or even a team lead developer. The
interviewers will not be impressed one iota with your experience, as your
interview is purely designed to judge you on a first impression culture fit.

If you are not a smooth-talking, 18 year old, ass-kissing fake personality,
skip this interview and go to any other company where you will find an
interview judging you on merit rather than whether the interviewers want to go
to the club with you at midnight on a Friday night.

Source: my own 25+ interviews over the years, with 4 employers over a span of
13 years; in addition to two truly senior developer friends who found
themselves in the same situation with them. Shopify is 95th percentile worst
interview process for software developers and engineers in Canada.

~~~
bparon
I’m a technical recruiter at Shopify (focused on R&D roles), and we work hard
to make sure everyone who meets our team feels like they’ve had an opportunity
to express their abilities.

Our talent acquisition team is not interested in making hiring decisions for a
multi-billion dollar company based on age or whether you want to go clubbing.

We base our hiring decisions on some of these things: a) impact at previous
companies/projects and ability to get shit done b) complexity of projects
you’ve tackled c) potential for growth d) domain knowledge/technical expertise
for the project we think you would be a match for e) and yes, values alignment

We value people who have had a big impact in their previous companies or
roles, who have been super engaged in past projects, and who can reflect on
past experiences to learn what worked, and even more, what didn’t work. These
are all positive signals for us and are important to being successful here.

Hopefully this clears some misconceptions up, even if your experience wasn’t
great.

~~~
pjlegato
So is it true that the screening interview is with 2-3 non-technical HR
people?

If so, that's completely incompatible with the procedure you've outlined. Non-
technical people are by definition not capable of evaluating points a), b),
c), or d) on your list.

------
okhudeira
Pangea | Chicago, IL | Lead iOS, Platform (.NET/C#) Engineer | Full Time, On
Site | [http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

Founded in 2012 and headquartered in Chicago, IL, Pangea started with the
mission of making money transfer effortless. Since then, we’ve been striving
to enhance the security and reduce the cost and pain points of international
money transfer.

Our first solution allows users to complete a transfer in three easy steps and
pay with any US debit card, with an innovative nationwide cash solution coming
soon. Receivers in Mexico, Colombia, Guatemala, El Salvador and Dominican
Republic can collect the transfers in cash or receive the money directly into
a bank account. Through every partnership and product iteration, we’ll
continue to help our users save more time and money.

You can see the full description at:

\- Lead iOS Engineer - [http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-
ios](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-ios)

\- Platform (.NET/C#) Engineer -
[http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/software-engineer-
platf...](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/software-engineer-platform)

You can email me directly with a cover letter and resume at omar --the at
symbol-- gopangea.com

You can learn more about the engineering team at:

\- [http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

\- [https://github.com/gopangea](https://github.com/gopangea)

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review
call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

Software Engineer openings:

-Infinity (SF): [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Marathon (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/pab62x](http://grnh.se/pab62x)

-Dist-Sys Networking & Storage (SF): [http://grnh.se/5psoa0](http://grnh.se/5psoa0)

-Foundations (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/5bsnkd1](http://grnh.se/5bsnkd1)

-Frontend (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/f3wyvu](http://grnh.se/f3wyvu)

-Mesos (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/2daykb](http://grnh.se/2daykb)

-Intern (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/a4052y](http://grnh.se/a4052y)

We are hiring for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
but interns, remote, visa are all ok.

All openings: [http://grnh.se/x0enob](http://grnh.se/x0enob)

------
etjossem
SendGrid | Software Engineers, Test/QA, Ops | San Francisco Bay Area, Denver,
Orange County | Full Time

Hi, I'm Eric and I'm a frontend engineer at SendGrid. We deliver a huge
portion of the world's meaningful email. Whether it's an instant receipt after
an Uber ride or an Airbnb booking confirmation, we deliver it. Our platform
team works on tough scaling challenges, while our applications team maintains
an informative analytics dashboard for our customers.

The people here are absolutely fantastic - we bring in the best and trust them
to get the job done. We're about 300 strong, and we've been growing fast for
seven years. Everyone gets competitive salaries, generous pre-IPO options,
flexible hours, catered lunch, an annual trip to Mexico ... that list goes on
for a while.

Apply: [http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list](http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list). If
you have questions, or if you'd like an inside perspective on what a day looks
like for the Applications & Services team, my email's in my profile.

------
cioc
Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy | San Francisco, CA | Software
Engineer & Data Scientist | full time, ONSITE

Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy
([http://www.parkerici.org/](http://www.parkerici.org/)) is a new organization
formed to accelerate the cancer research effort. We are focused on
immunotherapy - leveraging the patient's own immune system to fight disease.

We are building software engineering and data science teams. Software
engineers will focus on data storage and retrieval, compute frameworks, and
bioinformatics algorithm implementation.

To apply, email us with a description of your best programming project.

Data scientists will focus on:

1) building pipelines to process a wide range of biological data types and

2) leveraging bleeding edge machine learning and visualization algorithms to
identify promising research directions, in very close collaboration with
Parker Institute scientists. Working knowledge of basic biology and strong
communication abilities are key.

To apply, tell us about a time you had to work with a large messy biological
data set.

Get in touch: ccary@parkerici.org

------
n0us
Muster | Washington, DC | Northern Virginia | Richmond, Virginia | Full Time |
Remote or Onsite depending on proximity to Richmond

[https://muster.workable.com/](https://muster.workable.com/)

[http://www.muster.com/home](http://www.muster.com/home)

About Muster

Muster is an advocacy platform that enables professional associations and
nonprofits to engage their membership in the legislative process. By providing
simple and intelligent solutions to communicate with lawmakers, client
organizations are able to easily influence public policy and advance their
cause. Muster has a proven track record in powering the campaigns behind
legislative victories and increasing membership-driven advocacy.

Job Description:

Skills & Requirements While we are seeking someone who covers all the
requirements below we would also like to speak with anyone who has a nice
combination of the below skill set even if you are missing one or two items.

* Experience with Python/Django

* Experience with ReactJS or other single page application frameworks

* Experience with AWS, Heroku or other cloud-based infrastructure providers

* Experience with git and Github

* Experience with Docker or other containerization software

* Experience developing REST APIs

Junior - Senior Level

Competitive salary based on experience

Work with an exciting and energetic team in an attractive downtown RVA office
space [with free parking!]

Stock options for employees

Paid holidays and vacation

------
jakobegger
Postico | Linz, Austria | ONSITE |
[https://eggerapps.at/postico/](https://eggerapps.at/postico/)

macOS Software Developer

I'm hiring a software developer to help with Postico, a modern PostgreSQL
client for OS X. Looking for candidates with experience in Objective C, Swift,
and OS X or iOS development.

If you'd like to know more, email me: jakob@eggerapps.at

------
darrenkopp
Lupulin Exchange | Full-Time | Remote (US only)

The Lupulin Exchange is powering the peer-to-peer hop sales market for
professional brewers. We're solving the hop allocation problem in the industry
that plagues all brewers. We've been in business for a year and a half and
have been profitable since first month. We're completely bootstrapped and
haven't taken any outside investment. We are looking for a full-stack engineer
who can help us tackle our current backlog and expand internationally. Our
current stack is asp.net mvc, sql azure, and azure websites. You will be
engineer #1, so you'll have a high impact on the existing code and the
platform moving forward.

Pay: $50k - 80k depending on experience, insurance + other perks.

If you are interested, please apply to our StackOverflow listing:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/122646/profitable-startup-
see...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/122646/profitable-startup-seeks-full-
stack-developer-to-the-lupulin-exchange)

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~250 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. We closed
our Series C financing round earlier this year and are looking to grow our
team with engineers who want to build enterprise software that delights users
while ensuring the highest level of security, availability and performance.
We're hiring across all of our teams, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and
is responsible for projects from inception through launch and beyond. We value
distributed responsibility, mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to
an engineering culture that focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as
well as mentorship. Our interview process consists of a written test, phone
interview, followed by on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide
at [http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview)

Here are a few links if you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)

Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision)

Our co-founder, Dustin, on why work-life balance is so important to us:
[http://asa.na/live-well](http://asa.na/live-well)

Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're interested in our engineering
positions.

------
gossnj
Superpedestrian | Cambridge/Boston, MA | full time, onsite

We're looking for Android and web software engineers. Come help make cycling a
compelling and fun alternative to your car! We’re working on a variety of
software products to support the Copenhagen Wheel (check out the demo video at
[https://superpedestrian.com](https://superpedestrian.com)) and making riding
more fun!

Positions:

\- Android: [http://jobs.superpedestrian.com/apply/T5uF8J/Senior-
Android-...](http://jobs.superpedestrian.com/apply/T5uF8J/Senior-Android-
Developer?source=hn)

\- Web: [http://jobs.superpedestrian.com/apply/wasxtI/Web-
Developer?s...](http://jobs.superpedestrian.com/apply/wasxtI/Web-
Developer?source=hn)

Other positions here
[https://superpedestrian.com/careers](https://superpedestrian.com/careers)

Feel free to send me any questions directly (goss at superpedestrian).

------
chrisng
Enlitic ([http://www.enlitic.com](http://www.enlitic.com)) | San Francisco |
Full-Time | On-site

We are a small team building applying machine learning to medicine to help
doctors make medical decisions faster and more accurately. We are building
deep learning models to detect deadly diseases.

Want to improve patient outcomes, join enlitic!

We work in python, flask, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, ansible, theano We have 5
Engineering Roles open:

\- Data Infrastructure Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/29bubzc](http://bit.ly/29bubzc))

\- Full Stack/Front End Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/296c1wq](http://bit.ly/296c1wq))

\- Deep Learning Researcher: ([http://bit.ly/29bt84C](http://bit.ly/29bt84C))

\- Deep Learning Engineer: ([http://bit.ly/29hGX0X](http://bit.ly/29hGX0X))

\- DevOps Engineer: ([http://bit.ly/2bLQivl](http://bit.ly/2bLQivl))

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer| NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time,
permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, news aggregator and top ten UK
media publisher with 15M users monthly. Established 1998 and profitable ever
since, our ethos and business models have stood the test of time. Ours is a
developer-led company: our Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have two opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

We’re also welcoming applications from remote developers if you live within a
reasonable commute of London.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

~~~
sunilkumarc
Do you sponsor Visa?

------
chaghalibaghali
Brightcove / Zencoder (YC 2010) | London | ONSITE | Full-Time | Go (Golang)

<< Email address is in my profile >> / Apply at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XV6diwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XV6diwY)

We're currently looking for Software Engineers of all levels for our video
ingestion & delivery team based in Covent Garden (London).

Our platform enables Brightcove customers to upload videos, ingest them and
prepare them for delivery on multiple channels. Fluency up and down the stack
and good operational knowledge of scalable platforms in the cloud will serve
you well in this role.

We are looking for smart, creative, collaborative and fun people who have a
desire to work in a fast paced environment building scalable cloud based
services for video processing and streaming.

Requirements:

\- Experience in Go is a plus, but we're also happy to train people.

\- All our products run in AWS. So experience using AWS cloud services (S3,
SQS, SNS, SWF, EMR etc.) is a plus.

\- Need to be comfortable working with Linux and have a good understanding of
OS internals.

------
yogsototh
ThreatGRID/Cisco | US / France | Full Time REMOTE

Available Positions

Senior Clojure Developer

Role

Design and implement RESTish API services Develop a multi-product data
exchange platform Support other teams integration with that platform
Requirements

\- Experience with Clojure, Ruby and other JVM languages \- Experience
designing domain-driven data models \- Experience with large scale data
processing systems \- Experience with ElasticSearch \- Experience with CQRS/ES
is a plus \- Experience with Kafka, Onyx or Storm is a plus

UI Developer

Role

Implement UI for large-scale data exchange and presentation system Support
other teams' UI efforts when integrating with our platform Build tools and
document patterns for others to use

Requirements:

\- Extensive experience with multiple JS UI frameworks \- Strong web security
experience \- Experience with React and Om is a plus \- Experience with Ruby
and Clojure is a plus

I'm part of the hiring company, and I really enjoy it!

More informations and main contact here:

[https://gist.github.com/yogsototh/07eff4d49b00d7505bfea87e4b...](https://gist.github.com/yogsototh/07eff4d49b00d7505bfea87e4b0875b3)

------
mbesto
Versame | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | On-site -
[http://www.versame.com](http://www.versame.com)

We're changing the way the world thinks about education, one child at a time.
Our first product, the Starling, is a fitbit for word tracking. Our technology
stack is mainly around JavaScript on the backend and web, Swift on iOS, and
native Android. Our stack share is here.
[http://stackshare.io/versame/versame](http://stackshare.io/versame/versame)

We're hiring two software positions:

Lead Server Engineer (AWS/Node.js)

Why is this job important?

We process lots of data (one person talks roughly 10,000 words to their child
a day) and need servers that don't fall over.

What will you learn on this job?

You'll have the opportunity to see everything from general web scaling, to big
data initiatives, to automated development operations.

iOS Mobile Engineer (Node.js backend/iOS Native/Tinkering with React native)

Why is this job important?

Software is the life blood of our product to change people's behavior. We need
someone who is skilled not only with coding our solution, but to provide
guidance. We'll fail without a strong candidate.

What will you learn on this job?

You will be exposed to every facet of technology that a consumer based
wearable company encounters. We want individuals who are willing to tinker and
provide fact based evidence for decisions to learn new technologies.

Apply here:
[https://www.versame.com/careers/](https://www.versame.com/careers/) NO
recruiters.

------
bcherry
Aura Frames | San Francisco & New York City | Full Time | On Site | $130k+

We are building a connected smart frame to display your best photos of your
favorite people from your smartphone camera roll automatically. We have raised
a Series A from Spark Capital.

[https://blog.auraframes.com/building-something-you-
want-8426...](https://blog.auraframes.com/building-something-you-
want-8426f2ebc352)

We are hiring experienced backend/devops engineers to help us build and scale
our technology, which includes facial recognition, clustering, and photo
quality detection. Our system is designed to handle user signups and photo
uploads in real-time and deliver high-quality library sorting to users within
minutes. We also provide a Rails API that is consumed by the iOS and Android
apps, and the the frame device itself. Additionally, this team will help
manage deployment infrastructure for our entire technology stack, which is
hosted on AWS and includes a Rails app and multiple microservices.

We are also hiring experienced Android and iOS engineers who want to be lead
engineers on our mobile apps. These apps provide a critical component of our
user experience, as they are the only way to control the frame (which has no
other inputs). In addition to UI work, our Android and iOS apps include photo
upload pipelines that are designed to rapidly upload photos to our backend
storage for sorting by faces, etc and provide high quality results minutes
after signup, even on lossy or bad data connections. Ideal iOS and Android
engineering candidates will also have experience and interest in building and
maintaining our Rails API to support the features they build in the mobile
apps.

Email jobs@auraframes.com if you're interested. We have offices in NYC and SF,
and will hire in either city. Relocation available.

------
DesaiAshu
Make School | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

Make School was founded in 2012 to empower students to build and ship products
that impact their communities. Our core products include:

\- Product Academy - an accelerated 2 year college replacement program

\- Summer Academy - an 8 week program for students of all ages to build and
ship their own app

\- Swift CSP - a free CS curriculum that teaches iOS development designed for
AP Computer Science

Our talented and diverse team is working hard to change education and we could
use more players. We're currently hiring for several positions, including a
Ruby on Rails Engineer, iOS Summer Academy Instructor, Web and Marketing
Designer, Growth Hacker, and more.

Make School offers competitive salaries, excellent benefits, lots of
networking opportunities, and a work environment where every employee has an
impact.

Apply here and mention Hacker News:
[https://www.makeschool.com/jobs](https://www.makeschool.com/jobs)

Reach out to sarah@makeschool.com with questions.

We've met some great people through HN and would love to meet more!

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses take control of their
company finances.

We have built an award-winning, online accounting product that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
53,000 paying customers and continued strong growth. Customers love what we
do!

We're a growing team of over 110 people, based in Edinburgh but with remote
staff around the UK. If you want to come and help us make small businesses
awesome at doing their finances, we're currently looking for software
engineers to join our team.

We have opportunities across many different engineering areas (e.g. website,
front-end, API development, a real-time double-entry accounting engine, tax
platform, data platform, mobile apps), so we can offer a broad scope for skill
and career development. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We're growing quickly and have an expanding number of vacancies across our
engineering organisation:

* Full-time, full stack engineers of all levels across several teams (Product, Compliance, Growth, Website)

* Product Managers

* Product Designers

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me (CTO) directly: olly [at] freeagent
[dot] com

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime | (INTERNS also welcome, VISA sponsor)

We're a regulated exchange for bitcoin, ether and other blockchain assets
based in Hong Kong, with many projects in our backlog!

We're looking for technical folks to join our growing international team of
blockchain technology specialists:

a) Devs (Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, Mobile soonish via Xamarin)

b) QA

c) SysAdmins+DBA

d) Security

e) UI/UX/CSS designers (Android/iOS experience desirable too)

f) Hybrid roles of the above

We use AngularJS (moving to TypeScript) and .NET/Mono (F# and C#), with a
hybrid Linux/Windows environment (i.e. Redis, MySQL). Get in contact to know
more at andres at gatecoin dot com, using the subject "Interested in Gatecoin
roles".

We help with sponsorship/relocation to Hong Kong.

Some nice perks we have:

\- 10% of "free to tinker" time

\- 10% of remote work time allowed

\- International, friendly work environment

Want to make a difference in the blockchain space? Join like-minded people and
work together to bring about the decentralized financial revolution!

------
AngelsBaseball
Los Angeles Angels | Angels.com | Anaheim, CA | Full-time | Remote | Baseball
Systems Developer

LA Angels are looking for a full stack dev with 3-5 years professional
experience to join our baseball operations department's analytics team as our
fourth full time developer. Since we are a small team you will get a chance to
contribute throughout the full tech stack on a variety of different projects
and technologies including C#, Python, Node.js, Angular, and Microsoft SQL
Server. This is a unique role for someone who has a passion for baseball and
wants to join a MLB front office to see the software they build contribute to
wins and loses on the field.

The full ad is available through the below link. All applications need to be
submitted through there, but feel free to forward any questions over to
bbops.dev@angels.com

[http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=1030...](http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=103088)

------
bwwinthehouse
Fighting Cancer | Freenome | South San Francisco, CA | Full-time Front-end and
Back-end | [http://www.freenome.com/](http://www.freenome.com/)

We are a startup developing an early cancer and general health test by using
machine learning on sequenced cell-free DNA. It is a breathtaking science
which is just now being discovered through the convergence of novel machine
learning methods and the proliferation of inexpensive DNA sequencing. Our next
step is a critical inflection point as we work to spread our technology
through a beautiful consumer product and scale our scientific infrastructure
to an unprecedented scale. If we succeed, we can drastically improve
humanity's fight against cancer through detection at an early, curable state.
For this to work, we need great engineers at all levels of the stack who can
take complete ownership of what they build. Message me at
brandon.white@freenome.com for more information.

------
danielnc
CareMessage (YC W14) - REMOTE - Software Engineering - FullTime

CareMessage is looking for a QA Automation Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. We're using Protractor for automated frontend testing so knowledge
in that is a plus. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it
out and try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the QA process
and how to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. All of our
developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/lt3wim](http://grnh.se/lt3wim)

------
mgberlin
Crank Logic | Santa Cruz, CA | Full-Time| On-Site | Full Stack Developer |
[https://cranklogic.com](https://cranklogic.com)

We analyze local retailers point of sale data and give them insights,
suggestions, and all the answers they need to improve their sales and margins.

We're searching for a passionate full-stack developer to join our small,
focused team. We are looking for people who are high energy, care about local
business success, and are comfortable working in a startup environment.

We're looking for someone with python and javascript experience, who can take
ideas and suggestions and turn them into a finished feature. You'll be the
first dev employee, joining two technical cofounders and four others. The
interview process is a 20 minute phone screen, followed by a brief onsite
where you work on a small (1 hour) project very similar to the work you'll be
doing. If you're interested, please email me, matt(a)cranklogic.com.

------
tyre
Redwood City, CA | Seneca Systems, YC S16
([http://seneca.systems](http://seneca.systems))

Seneca Systems is building the software foundation for local government. Our
first product, Romulus ([https://romuluscrm.com](https://romuluscrm.com))
helps departments all across the city manage and respond to service requests
from citizens.

We are hiring experienced Full Stack (Ruby/Rails, Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres)
and Frontend (JS, Ember) engineers to form the core of our early product team.

To learn more/apply:

Full Stack details: [http://seneca.systems/careers/product/full-stack-
engineer](http://seneca.systems/careers/product/full-stack-engineer)

Front End details: [http://seneca.systems/careers/product/front-end-
engineer](http://seneca.systems/careers/product/front-end-engineer)

------
drone
MacroFab | Houston, TX | Full-time | Onsite

Sr. Infrastructure Developer

MacroFab has created the world's first cloud manufacturing and operations
automation platform. From prototyping, to production, and on to inventory and
fulfillment, hardware teams around the world use MacroFab every day to build
and deliver their electronic products.

As a Senior Infrastructure Developer, you will be creating and extending
internal systems spanning the gamut from automated logistics, advanced
workflow systems, just-in-time manufacturing APIs, and real-time quality
control and feedback systems.

In this role, you'll be working with python, perl, and javascript, along with
any languages you find suitable to the task. Key technologies include MySQL,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and Mojolicious. Additional preference given to those
with experience in any of C/C++, computer vision, embedded hardware design, or
logistics/manufacturing automation/compliance.

Send resume or work examples to jobs at macrofab dot com

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco & Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. Product Security is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

You will be relied upon to provide engineering and product teams with the
security expertise necessary to make confident product decisions. You will be
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, tools you build or
1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix security
issues across the codebase. You will advise teams on the best way to build
something to prevent future security issues.

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle. Shoot over an email to prodsec-recruiting-
group@uber.com with your resume and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to
you!

------
pain_perdu
Deepgram (YC W16) [http://deepgram.com](http://deepgram.com) | ONSITE | San
Francisco (SoMa) | A.I. Scientists, Web Engineers, Sales/BD | Full-time |
$65-$120k + equity

We do search for recorded speech using deep-learning. We find keywords/phrases
and predict what's in videos, podcasts, phone calls—anything with recorded
speech, really. Founded by two particle-physicists, we’re a highly-technical
team working on hard-problems (building ML models for sales, anti-fraud and
understanding human languages via sound) for big-enterprise (as well as some
more playful tools like Hoogley for Youtube and Podenvy for Podcasts).

Read about us in TechCrunch last week @
[http://tinyurl.com/deepgramtc](http://tinyurl.com/deepgramtc) Read our post
about How to get a job in Deep learning @
[http://tinyurl.com/deepgram2](http://tinyurl.com/deepgram2)

Role Descriptions: Web Engineer We need help building-out the speech search
API and front ends. Leans toward backend but creating good interfaces is
needed. Creativity, high energy, motivation, and experience building APIs and
complicated web apps is a must. Experience working with Tornado, AWS, GCP,
Docker and fluency in Python, C++, Javascript is a big deal too.

AI Scientist We need help building DNN models, and running it all on a HPC
cluster. Creativity, high energy, motivation, and experience building DNNs in
images, speech, or similar is a huge plus. Large scale computing and low level
hardware experience is a great thing to have too.

Sales We’re hiring for a variety roles: SDR, A.E. and BD

To apply, goto [http://careers.deepgram.com/](http://careers.deepgram.com/) or
ping me directly using the info in my HN profile if you have questions.

------
jabyess
Morning Consult | Washington, DC | Full-Time | ONSITE | Back-End Engineer

Morning Consult is a data and news company. We run polling operations for
several news agencies (including Politico and Vox) and we are working on
building the largest collection of public opinion data out there.

As a back-end engineer you would be working on scaling and optimizing our
intelligence platform (morningconsultintelligence.com), adding new features,
managing infrastructure, and doing whatever else might be needed. You'll have
lots of autonomy, and influence in the design and development process. Ideal
candidates are comfortable working with minimal direction. Bonus points if you
have a data background.

Tech stack: Node, Express, Handlebars, RethinkDB, AWS

Job description/application information here:
[https://morningconsult.com/work-with-us/](https://morningconsult.com/work-
with-us/)

Email jbyess@morningconsult.com if you have questions about anything.

------
cerisier
Zen.ly | iOS Engineer | Paris, France (ONSITE) | Relocation Assistance | Full
Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Zen.ly | Android Engineer | Paris, France (ONSITE) | Relocation Assistance |
Full Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Zen.ly | Test Engineer | Paris, France (ONSITE) | Relocation Assistance | Full
Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Zen.ly | Backend Engineer | Paris, France (ONSITE) | Relocation Assistance |
Full Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Zen.ly | Data Engineer | Paris, France (ONSITE) | Relocation Assistance | Full
Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Zen.ly | Data Scientist | Paris, France (ONSITE) | Relocation Assistance |
Full Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Zenly is a mobile app for geolocating friends and family, we've grown to 2M
users in 1 year and just raised 30M dollars from Benchmark mainly.

Interview process is: 30 minutes call, technical interviews, culture
interviews, remote exercise.

Mail at <corentin at zen.ly> More info at
[https://zen.ly/join](https://zen.ly/join)

------
johns
Runscope | Remote (US or UK) | Technical Support Lead

We are a small, profitable company working on API Performance Management tools
used by over 75,000 developers. We're recently off the VC train and are
operating profitably on our own income. We're in need of someone to answer
questions from customers which are primarily technical in nature. Majority of
time will be spent answering tickets via email and live chat. We use HelpScout
and Intercom mostly. A desire to contribute to our public documentation,
knowledge base, and blog are a bonus. Must be highly self-directed, organized
and a clear communicator.

If you like APIs and helping companies save millions of dollars preventing
downtime, we'd love to talk: john@runscope.com

Interview process is meeting with each founder via Skype for about 2-4 hours
total. We will also send you 3 sample support requests to answer after the
initial calls.

------
prophetjohn
PolicyGenius | Full-stack, Front-end, DevOps Engineers | New York City (NYC)

We're growing fast and hiring for all engineering roles. Shoot me an email at
josh at policygenius dot com if you have any questions. You can read more
details about each role at
[http://careers.policygenius.com](http://careers.policygenius.com)

About us:

PolicyGenius is an NYC-based insurance tech startup with a mission to help
people get the protection they need and make them feel good about it. We are
changing the game by making insurance shopping faster, friendlier and more
efficient for the online consumer. Since our launch in 2014, we’ve achieved
rapid growth in a notoriously difficult industry and established ourselves as
a pioneer in a now hot space (insurance, if you can believe it). We're at an
exciting inflection point, having raised a $16.25M Series B, and we're focused
on building out our powerhouse team.

------
trq_
PubPub | Product Designer | Boston, MA | Full-time (part-time possible) | On
Site

We're based within the MIT Media Lab, working on revolutionizing academic
publishing. PubPub is a free and open tool for collaborative editing, instant
publishing, continuous review, and grassroots journals. You can read more
about the mission of PubPub at:
[https://www.pubpub.org/pub/hello](https://www.pubpub.org/pub/hello)

We're looking for a versatile product designer that can think critically about
users needs, design solutions and work at any point from wireframes to actual
CSS. Any coding experience is a plus.

PubPub is built in a modern web stack using ES6, React, Redux and Node.

The position is based in Cambridge MA, we work out of the Media Lab and offer
competitive salaries.

Please send us a short introduction and demonstration of your work (behance
profile, dribbble profile, PDFs, etc) to pubpub-careers@media.mit.edu!

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

Come join a small, agile team creating the future of delivery!

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded early-stage startup building a
fleet of autonomous delivery vehicles that are already being tested on
sidewalks.

We're looking for smart, ambitious people to help build the world’s largest
autonomous delivery fleet. If you're interested in joining us and creating the
future of autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you. Roles we are hiring
for include:

Software Engineer - Generalist

Software Engineer - Infrastructure

Software Engineer - Backend

Perception Engineer

Mapping and Localization Engineer

Controls and Planning Engineer

Deep Learning Engineer

Feel free to reach out to us at jobs@dispatch.ai or on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/jobs/138138-engineer](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/jobs/138138-engineer)).

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | London or REMOTE | Full-time

We make the world's most successful smartphone fitness games with over 3
million players. Every day, we receive emails telling us how our games have
literally improved our players' health and, in some cases, even saved their
lives. Talk about job satisfaction!

Our flagship games, Zombies, Run! and The Walk, combine innovative real-world
gameplay with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can
help us improve our existing games and develop new games that are just as
revolutionary and innovative as Zombies, Run!
[http://www.zombiesrungame.com](http://www.zombiesrungame.com)

* Senior Android Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-developer)

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE) | Triage Engineer, Server | Full-Time | Base
+ Pre-IPO stock Options

We're looking for a versatile, fast learner for a Triage Engineer position on
our Core Server team. This is a very challenging position, with huge growth
potential. This team builds and maintains tools, infrastructure and processes
to improve the development process and release quality of MongoDB. Part of
their mandate is to troubleshoot user-reported problems and report bugs back
to the the Server development team, so those bugs get fixed in future
releases.

The ideal background for this role would be Linux Systems Administration, with
experience supporting back-end services, and scripting/development skills for
tooling.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/gyfx1q1](http://grnh.se/gyfx1q1)

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
        Analytics Developer (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Backend Developer (Erlang, C, C++) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        SRE - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Rails Application Developer (Ruby, Knockout.js, PostgreSQL) - Montreal (ONSITE)
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
chexee
Sourcegraph | San Francisco, CA | Senior Software Engineers, Product Designer

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph#.V_KbCWQrLMU](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph#.V_KbCWQrLMU)

Sourcegraph is creating the best way to read and understand code.

As a programmer, you spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions
like "How do I use this library?", "Does this function already exist?", and
"What's going on in this changeset?" Sourcegraph makes exploring the world's
code as painless as searching and browsing the web.

About us –

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alums. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies like Twitter. We're working on technical challenges like
scaling code analysis and search to every codebase in the world.

------
cgore
The Climate Corporation

[http://www.climate.com](http://www.climate.com)

We have offices in San Franscisco, Seattle, Chicago, and Saint Louis, onsite
only.

We're looking for senior software engineers (10+ years.) We have a lot of
Clojure and some Scala here, any FP experience is good though. There's also a
lot of Python, Ruby, and R laying around, but mostly just legacy stuff. We
handle a lot of data, experience handling a lot of data or distributed systems
is a big plus. We're processing satellite imagery for many states every day,
all in AWS.

Fair warning, our parent company is Monsanto, and some people might have an
issue with that. On the upside, you'll get to work with for-real scientists on
a daily basis and Monsanto has excellent benefits. And we have lots of for-
real paying customers.

Please email me at chris.gore@climate.com if you are interested, thanks.

------
Savioke
Savioke | SAN JOSE, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE | www.savioke.com

Hi, We are a small team, excited to be building robots that are doing useful
work and are touching people’s lives on a daily basis!

\- About: Savioke is building autonomous robots that are revolutionizing the
services industry, starting with robots that deliver items from staff to
guests in hotels. Our robots have safely completed more than 40,000 deliveries
from staff to guests in hotels.

\- Interview Process: A quick phone call covering candidate and position then
moving on to in person interview(s) and/or Google Hangouts, tour, meet the
team!

\- Openings: - Robot UX Designer - Engineers: Electrical - Firmware - Robot
System - Systems Integration - Robot Software Engineers and more.

\- Please apply and learn more at our website
[http://www.savioke.com/careers/](http://www.savioke.com/careers/)

------
phunehehe0
ZALORA | Singapore | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA ZALORA is an online fashion retailer
headquartered in Singapore with millions of customers and 1000+ employees
throughout South East Asia. We're expanding our globally distributed DevOps
team. You will be using Nix/NixOS to glue together a stack of Go, Memcached,
MySQL, PHP, Solr and more. A code check (either an existing project or a test)
is the biggest deciding factor. After that we'll chat, call and optionally
meet to sort out the details. Apply at
[http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-
DevOp...](http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-DevOps-
Engineer-Onsite-Or-Remote). Other positions (frontend, backend, Android, iOS,
to name a few) are also available at the same site.

~~~
phunehehe0
I didn't notice something swallowed the newlines...

ZALORA | Singapore | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

ZALORA is an online fashion retailer headquartered in Singapore with millions
of customers and 1000+ employees throughout South East Asia. We're expanding
our globally distributed DevOps team.

You will be using Nix/NixOS to glue together a stack of Go, Memcached, MySQL,
PHP, Solr and more.

A coding test is the biggest deciding factor. After that we'll chat, call and
optionally meet to sort out the details.

Apply at [http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-
DevOp...](http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-DevOps-
Engineer-Onsite-Or-Remote). Other positions (frontend, backend, Android, iOS,
to name a few) are also available at the same site.

------
melaniet
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/) Full Stack
Engineer (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript):
[http://bit.ly/2dn6vLP](http://bit.ly/2dn6vLP) Senior Product Manager:
[http://bit.ly/2dq3kBB](http://bit.ly/2dq3kBB)

Periscope is the fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market.
It's the platform of choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a
day using the product. We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing
the team about 4X per year.

If you have a proven track record of delivering results and shipping great
products, we would love to meet you! Join our team of 9 engineers: Email
melanie@periscopedata.com

------
buckhx
The Infatuation | Software Engineer: Product | NYC ONSITE |
[https://www.theinfatuation.com/](https://www.theinfatuation.com/)

We're looking for a product focused front-end engineer to work directly with
our CTO (me!) on our presentation layer. Our users love us and we want to find
a clairvoyant to channel their energy into our products.

We've built out a stable, growing business through our partnerships and have
recently closed an over-subscribed 2.5m Series A with a focus on growing our
engineering team and products.

NYC local required, Full Job Post Here:
[https://theinfatuation.com/careers/18](https://theinfatuation.com/careers/18)

If you're interested feel free to reach out to me directly with your resume at
buck@theinfatuation.com. No recruiters please.

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Visa

Wealthfront takes the guesswork out of sound, long-term investing through
effortless automation. We efficiently build and deliver products which pave
the way for a new generation of investors to achieve their financial goals.
With their trust, we believe we can and will change this industry. Find out
how our engineering team contributes to our mission at
[http://eng.wealthfront.com](http://eng.wealthfront.com)

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Sr. Backend
Engineers with Java experience, Full Stack Engineers with JavaScript
experience and Engineering Managers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/6regmv1](http://grnh.se/6regmv1) (please mention HN in
application).

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time Help make healthcare great!
Join the Qardio team and help us make heart health better and cheaper for
everyone. If you love working with and integrated hardware/app/cloud platform
and seeing the fruit of your work shipping to the shelves of major retailers,
get in touch. We are looking for:

* Senior Java Developer, San Francisco, CA or Amsterdam

* Senior iOS Developer, San Francisco, CA

* VP of Engineering, San Francisco, CA

* Embedded Software Engineer, San Francisco, CA

* Analog Electronic Engineer, San Francisco, CA

* Digital Electronic Engineer, San Francisco, CA

[https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com) Our offices are in
downtown SF. To apply, visit
[https://www.getqardio.com/careers/](https://www.getqardio.com/careers/) or
email [stars at getqardio.com]

------
JackC
Harvard Library Innovation Lab | Ruby+Javascript Developer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | onsite | full time

The Library Innovation Lab is a research lab and nonprofit startup shop
nestled in the Harvard Law School Library. We're a small team aiming for the
best of both worlds of academic and startup culture.

We're seeking a web developer to help us build the future of open textbooks.
H2O is a platform for creating and remixing Creative Commons-licensed law
school textbooks. We've proved out the concept with textbooks used at Harvard
Law School and elsewhere; now we're ready to take it to a larger scale.

Project site: [http://h2o.law.harvard.edu/](http://h2o.law.harvard.edu/)

Job posting:
[http://lil.law.harvard.edu/jobs](http://lil.law.harvard.edu/jobs)

------
svec
iRobot | Bedford, MA and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

iRobot is hiring software engineers like they're going out of style. Which
they're not. Quite the opposite, really. Most positions are for our Bedford,
MA headquarters, which is just outside of Boston, MA.

We're looking for people to do embedded (aka firmware for buzzword
compliance), cloud, iOS, Android, test, and hardcore robotics as well. Those
aren't the same person, mind you. We're also looking for electrical engineers
and mechanical engineers.

You do _NOT_ need any robotics experience - I had none when I joined!

Check out our careers site and email me if anything looks interesting:
[http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Please email me at csvec, the at sign, then the company domain.

------
tchawlacadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers | Full-Time and
Internships

\- Senior Full Stack Software Engineers

\- Senior iOS Engineers

\- Automation Engineers

\- Site Reliability Engineers (SREs)

See cadre.com/about for details

Email: Tanya@cadre.com | careers@cadre.com

\----------

Cadre is a well-funded startup at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to provide direct access to world’s best
investments. We are starting with high-end commercial real estate and are
changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in this massive
industry.

Our culture is engaging and collaborative. We are looking for individuals who
love what they do, who are never satisfied with what they know or what they’ve
accomplished, who strive toward success, not away from failure.

Current stack: Front-end: Javascript (ES6), React, Redux Back-end: Node.js,
Koa, PostgreSQL, Python, Django AWS, Ansible, Terraform

\---------- More about Cadre:
[https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)

[http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-invest-
in...](http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-invest-in...).

[http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x](http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x)

[http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-
raise...](http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-raise...).

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre)

Email: tanya@cadre.com or careers@cadre.com

------
dorsma
Startgrid | Burlingame | Denver | REMOTE

Sr. Software Engineer & DevOps Engineer

Startgrid is a well funded startup based in California. We are building a
robust platform to build & manage Innovation Networks. Our clients are
Enterprise F500 companies.

Open positions include Sr Software Engineer for Data Services (GoLang,
MongoDB, JSON) and a DevOps Engineer (AWS, Ansible)

We have a small but talented fully remote team with a great working dynamic.
If you’re passionate about startups, entrepreneurship, and building really
awesome technology, we’d love to hear from you!

This position is open to US residents who are legally authorized to work in
the US. Flexible schedule around 9a-5p California working hours. Some travel
may be required.

If you’re interested and think you’re a good fit, please shoot us an email at
engrjobs@startgrid.com and let us know a bit about you and what you’re looking
for.

------
freewizard
FreeWheel | New York City | Full Time, ONSITE | VISA sponsor available

FreeWheel helps the television industry generate revenue from their premium
content through a robust technology platform, which enables consumers to watch
entertainment on any devices from PC, mobile, set-top box to traditional TV.

FreeWheel New York Engineering Team is part of our global engineering team who
are building advanced and high quality applications, servers and tools to
manage million dollar deals, handle billions of daily requests and process
terabytes of raw data everyday. We are hiring for:

\- Golang Developer (select Software Engineer when applying)

\- Test Infrastructure and Tools (select Test Engineer when applying)

\- Linux System Engineer

Detail & apply: [http://freewheel.tv/careers/](http://freewheel.tv/careers/)
(please mention HN as source)

------
heyadayo
js.io | SF/bay (San Francisco, Mountain View)| Tokyo, Japan | REMOTE OK | VISA
OK | $150k-$250k

js.io is a new IDE for HTML5 Apps / Games, AR, VR, Minecraft mods, Arduino,
IoT, and more, targeting javascript as a common language. We provide
developers their own persistent container, beautiful end-to-end development
experiences, r remote-over-LTE/Internet debugging, one click publishing, and
carefully polished community support. We value simple, frictionless
experiences that cover every aspect of development, debugging, and deploying
software.

Looking for front-end (javascript) and back-end (javascript, python, posix,
containers), or ideally both.

Please email mc@js.io if you're interested, and include a personalized note
with relevant interests and background. Please indicate your geo preferences
in the subject line. Thanks!

~~~
are595
Are you still looking for candidates? After last month's post saying that some
emails were missed, I applied again (and then once more this month), but I
have yet to receive a reply indicating my application was received.

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com](https://tophat.com) | Toronto, ON, Canada |
Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), director
of mobile, and full-stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js,
AWS, Ansible). Salary ranges based on experience from $80k to $120k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more interactive, fun and
engaging. Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming
mobile devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the
classroom. We've got some really cool problems to work on and your work would
be impacting a huge number of students daily.

Send your resume/github account to olivia at tophat dot com.

------
deltaprojjobs
DeltaProjects ([http://deltaprojects.com/](http://deltaprojects.com/)) |
Kraków, Poland | Software Engineering, Frontend and Backend

DeltaProjects is looking to start up a team in Kraków, Poland. Remote work
possible.

We are looking for motivated developers for two roles:

Frontend developers: We develop using Flow, React and usual front end tooling
around JavaScript. Our legacy software is written in ObjectiveJ/Cappucino so
knowledge of these would be a plus.

Backend developers: We develop using Scala and Java, using usual tools
available. We have build systems, bug tracking, deployment covered.

DelraProjects works in advertising space in real time bidding market.
DeltaProjects is leading provider of RTB services in Sweden and other
countries looking to expand operations.

Joins us by sending your CV to deltaprojjobs@gmail.com

------
bhouston
Clara.io / ThreeKit [ [http://clara.io](http://clara.io)
[http://threekit.com](http://threekit.com) ] | Ottawa, Canada | Full-time,
Onsite

We are creators of innovative interactive 3D presentation (ThreeKit) and
editing software (Clara.io). We are looking to grow our back-end and front-end
teams.

We are seeking software developers with skills in any of the following
JavaScript, React/Redux, C++, Node.JS, Kubernetes, 3D rendering, 3D CAD
processing. We need help on both the front-end and back-end and your
respective skills will determine where you fit in in our teams. We are
significant contributors to the JavaScript ThreeJS project for WebGL.

Please contact me (ben@exocortex.com) with your resume (and portfolio if you
have one.)

------
lgas
Superpowers Corp | Full Stack Developer | Boulder/Denver preferred, remote
possible | [http://www.superpowerscorp.com/](http://www.superpowerscorp.com/)

Tech: Elm, Horizon, NodeJS, RethinkDB. Code is Elm where possible, JS where
necessary.

We are a small early-stage startup. We are looking for an experienced
developer to join our tight-knit team on a contract or permanent basis to help
us execute on our mission of building software that gives people super powers
through automation and machine intelligence.

Experience with the technologies in our stack and functional programming would
both be great but what we really care about is building a team of smart people
who love building software and are always learning.

If that's you, we want to hear from you at jobs@superpowerscorp.com.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
Site is down.

~~~
lgas
Apparently I included it prematurely -- removed for now, will fix ASAP.

~~~
lgas
Fixed.

------
hippich
Blackboard Inc. | San Francisco CA, Austin TX, Indianapolis IN, or Washington
DC | Onsite

With nearly 20,000 organizational customers and millions of student users,
Blackboard is the world's leading education technology company. Blackboard is
shaping the future of education with big ideas that challenge conventional
thinking and advance new models of learning. Every day we’re inspiring people
to find new ways to learn, connect and drive change in the way education is
delivered and experienced. Through technology and services, we bring people
closer to the knowledge they seek and to ways they can change their own
education and the world for the better.

We are currently looking for senior frontend engineers (current stack -
angular.js 1.x + typescript, researching into Angular 2, react, flow)

pavel.karoukin@gmail.com

------
dblooman
FundApps | Infrastructure Engineer + Software Engineer | London | Full-time,
Onsite | [https://www.fundapps.co](https://www.fundapps.co)

=== Who we are

FundApps is an award-winning Fintech startup helping investment managers
comply with worldwide regulation. We're a small team of smart, friendly people
{[https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-
team](https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-team)} who collaborate closely
and take pride in delivering amazing software and providing outstanding
customer support.

We know that diverse teams are strong teams and we welcome applications from
everyone regardless of age, gender, ethnicity, sexual identity, faith or
disability to join our team of superstars.

=== Roles

Infrastructure Engineer | We are looking for someone who knows how to build
out, deploy and maintain multiple applications in different languages on AWS.
Someone who can write code both for production apps and for tooling. You
should have a mindset of automating all the things all the time. | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278)

Software Engineer | We are looking for motivated, intelligent coders to join
our close-knit engineering team (see stack below) to work on anything from new
features to greenfield products. We pride ourselves in getting our engineers
up and running fast – expect to build and deploy your first feature in week
one! Hiring process: coffee or call, followed by on-site interview with pair
programming exercise | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778)

=== Stack + Tooling

C#, ASP.NET MVC, ES6, SCSS, Handlebars, Golang, AWS, Lambda, Terraform,
Packer, Atlas, Consul, HAProxy, Sumologic, Sentry, TeamCity, Visual Studio,
Resharper, GitHub.

------
yayalice
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime onsite only

Software Engineer | $125-175k

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we just
opened up a couple new roles for software engineer and platform engineer.

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/Node/GoLang/Docker) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting frontend
problems to solve

\- We're super early (~25 people), but well-funded with an experienced
founding team of B2B serial entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I'm an engineer at Gladly and I'm enjoying it a lot! Feel free to email me
with questions (alice@gladly.com), or check out
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
somberi
Jio Money. Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

We launched on the 15th of Aug and are the top trending app in the Finance
section in play store. Approx 8 Million downloads.

The problem scope is large, complex and fascinating problem to crack.

The potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what
excited me to work on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

~~~
hitr
Sorry I did not understand your e-mail,is it takenottie at gmail dot com

~~~
sundarurfriend
That's very probably what they meant.

And @somberi (great username btw), given gmail's incredible spam filtering,
mail id obscuration is usually not warranted for gmail ids (unless you're
already experiencing spam issues for some reason, in which case I understand.)

~~~
somberi
@hitr you are correct. @Sundar - I am old and cynical.

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time
|[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com)

At Peloton we are changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming
indoor cycling classes to the most advanced indoor bike.

Some recent press about us: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/201605/kris-
frieswick/peloton-st...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201605/kris-
frieswick/peloton-st..).

We are actively looking for: * Software Engineer (Python) -
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218650](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218650)

* Frontend Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218794](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218794)

* iOS Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/215924](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/215924)

* Android Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218049](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218049)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww)

* Data Engineer- [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218812](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218812)

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers)
or just shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

 _

------
rlorenzo
UCLA |Los Angeles, CA 90095 | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://ccle.ucla.edu](https://ccle.ucla.edu)

UCLA is looking for a full-time contract developer to work on its Moodle based
LMS system with design skills to help develop innovated user experiences
across the system from instructors designing and creating their course, to
students interacting with their learning materials, and to staff supporting
the system.

The position is a 1 year contract with an option to renew. Salary range is
$5,084-$10,050 USD per month based on experience.

Learn more and apply at
[http://hr.mycareer.ucla.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=691...](http://hr.mycareer.ucla.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=69130)

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think
GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app
because it helps them build real things more efficiently.

By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on
interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our
engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be
huge!

We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS,
Windows.

We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and
engineering managers. You can see our job postings and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/8fcutd](http://grnh.se/8fcutd)

------
dan_manges
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive.

We use data science to find and insure good drivers, rewarding good driving
with the best rates.

We're a startup — we're 14 people who have been working on this for a little
over a year. We've built an iOS app that gathers data on how people drive. We
use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product and user
experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an insurance
carrier from scratch.

We're well funded, and we're looking to bring on a couple more talented
engineers. Tech stack involves Rails, iOS/Swift, and JS/React. Email me at
dan@joinroot.com

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco SF | DevOps/Infrastructure/Systems
Engineers, Software/Fullstack Engineers, Frontend Engineers| On-site - Full-
time | $100k-$160k + equity

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with the Department of Veterans Affairs to modernize
their appeals system, making millions of veteran’s lives better through the
process. Today, the average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of empathetic people
with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience, working closely with
dedicated civil servants in government.

We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to radically improve how
our government serves its people, and we believe that the services our
government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel the same way,
we'd love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Articles:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-
se...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-secret-
startup-saved-healthcare-gov-the-worst-website-in-america/397784/)

[https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/me...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

------
calvinfo
Segment – Engineering | SF (local)

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We’re
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Zenefits, and Atlassian.

Where we're at:

    
    
        - built with Go, Node, Kafka, Containers, NSQ, Redis, AWS
        - just over 100 people, and growing actively
        - we <3 open source [1]
    

If that sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you.

Apply: [https://segment.com/jobs/](https://segment.com/jobs/)

[1]: [https://github.com/segmentio](https://github.com/segmentio)

------
Circeberman
Postmates | San Francisco, | ONSITE and REMOTE (Pacific Timezone),Fulltime
VISA (H-1B Transfer) | Competitive Compensation Including Equity

Postmates runs the largest on-demand delivery platform in the country, we grow
5-10% week on week and fulfill over a million deliveries each month. We aren’t
just another ad platform or mobile app for serving static user generated
content–we have real customers, real couriers and real merchants using the
platform to buy, sell and deliver goods in under an hour.

We are taking on many challenging and complex problems while releasing new
features and continuing to scale rapidly.

Care to join us?
[https://postmates.com/jobs/openings](https://postmates.com/jobs/openings)

~~~
AtomicPair
You mentioned remote as an option in the heading, but none of the positions
I've looked at mention this as an option. Are all the positions listed on the
site open to remote work, or is this on a case-by-case basis?

------
fh973
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is building the parallel file system of the next generation: scalable,
fault-tolerant and with high performance for file, block and object storage.
Our customers use Quobyte for scientific and commercial HPC clusters,
container and OpenStack infrastructures, video and CGI clusters, and as a
scalable backend for SaaS products.

If you’re into systems, we got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, ...

Languages are C++, Java and Python. We do white-board interviews and value
passion for coding.

Roles: Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer, Support Engineer,
Sales Engineer

Send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with about 20 people, but we generate rich biological
data at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology
and disease research. ​We have literally millions of images from experiments
we conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week. We’ve
gotten more than $2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last month closed a
$13M series A led by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn
human cell experiments into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can
find treatments for many diseases as fast as possible.

Hiring:

* Software engineering: Full-stack Software Engineer - Front-end Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer - VP / Director of Engineering - Engineering Product Manager - Data Engineer

* Data science: Research Data Scientist - Deep Learning Computational Scientist - Data Scientist - Computational biologist / bioinformatics

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply. Blake (CTO) and Ashwin (lead engineer) get
notified immediately.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend
visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t
handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of ~20:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Wayfair growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (Check out our research blog [1])
    

We were part of YC S15 and launched last August [2].

We’re a 10-person team solving hard problems with cool data. We’re looking for
other strong builders, especially those who can grow into leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (stats + ML; AWS, NLP, and Spark helpful)
      - Research Scientist (stats; SQL and Python helpful; math/science PhD preferred)
      - Senior Software Engineer (data/frontend/backend/full-stack; Python/JVM/Go; D3; AWS; React/Angular)
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We have phenomenal traction and raised a strong seed round [3]. Select
investors include: Bessemer, Foundation, Norwest, Shasta, and Y Combinator.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

Email jobs@ and CC me, I'm a founder (mike@).

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

[3] [http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-
weap...](http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-weapon-for-
investors-to-outsmart-each-other-2016-4)

------
djan92
Kernel | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Los Angeles, CA) | kernel.co |
danny.an@kernel.co

We're building the word's first neuroprosthesis to mimic, repair, and improve
cognition. Kernel, an R&D startup that's less than 6 months old, is funded by
our CEO, bryanjohnson.co.

We have one of the best scientific advisory boards around:

-Richard Andersen, Caltech

-Ed Boyden, MIT

-David Eagleman, Stanford University

-Charles Liu, Keck Medicine of USC

-Craig Venter, J. Craig Venter Institute

-Ted Berger, USC

We are hiring for data engineers, data scientists, machine learning experts,
and computation neuroscientists. Learn more here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/kernel](https://jobs.lever.co/kernel)

* Full benefits

* Work with a team of PhDs

* Build the infrastructure for large-scale neural data analysis

Interview process is a screening call, modeling or ML project, and on-site
interview.

Thanks!

~~~
hashnsalt
Would you consider hiring an unpaid intern? I want to learn about applications
of signal processing and machine learning to neural data and I can't think of
a more effective place for doing so than Kernel.

------
gz5
Criteria | Charlotte NC | REMOTE & ONSITE | FT & Contract

In a hyperconnected, borderless world, disparate network and security
solutions are ineffective. Criteria's unique software embeds hyper-secure,
performant transport inside your service, leveraging our purpose-built,
worldwide SDN over Internet, which is secure-by-design.

We are a startup backed by Tata Communications, seeking talented software
developers, security engineers, network engineers, product managers and
developer evangelists whom want to work in a startup culture, while getting
the opportunity to make worldwide impacts.

Please send a note to jobs@criteriacommunications.com if you are interested.

[http://criteria.ai](http://criteria.ai)

------
sitras
Robin | Boston, MA / Remote | Full Time

Robin is a better way to manage meeting rooms. It's a bit like having a search
engine (eg. OpenTable) for your office -- you can find and book rooms based on
the stuff you need, remove no-show meetings automatically, and get reports on
how the office is actually being used. Netflix, Sonos, and KAYAK all use it to
power their conference rooms. We’re looking for engineers that get things done
for the following roles:

* Mobile Engineer

* Platform Engineer

* QA Engineer

* Frontend Engineer

* Infrastructure And DevOps Engineer

The interview process consists of a few phone screens and an in-person
interview. Job descriptions and applications at
[https://angel.co/robin/jobs](https://angel.co/robin/jobs)

------
JabrZer0
NullSpace VR | Marketing Director | Full-time | Onsite | Seattle, WA

NullSpace VR (YCF F15, nullspacevr.com) is building a haptic feedback and
tracking system for virtual reality - our haptic suit and gloves let users
reach out and touch the virtual world around them. We're gearing up for a
crowdfunding launch in the near future, and we're looking for a marketing
director to lead the marketing charge.

If you've had a hand in running a crowdfunding campaign (or several) in the
past, and you have some experience presenting a cohesive face through media
outlets, we'd love to have you on board! Excitement about VR and gaming is
also a big plus.

Get in touch at jobs@nullspacevr.com with any questions, or send your resume!

------
maxmind
SOFTWARE ENGINEER IN TEST AT MAXMIND / WALTHAM, MA / REMOTE / FULL TIME

MaxMind does not currently sponsor employment visas.

To see the job description please go here:
[https://www.maxmind.com/en/careers](https://www.maxmind.com/en/careers)

To apply, please email your resume and cover letter as an attachment or link
in PDF, HTML, or plain text format to careers@maxmind.com. RESUMES WITHOUT
COVER LETTERS WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED. Please include a link to your GitHub
account or portfolio if you have one. We want to know about you!

Note: We can only consider applications from the US states of Massachusetts,
Minnesota, Montana, North Carolina, and Oregon, and anywhere in Canada.

~~~
fail2fail2ban
> We can only consider applications from the US states of Massachusetts,
> Minnesota, Montana, North Carolina, and Oregon, and anywhere in Canada.

I'm curious why those states?

~~~
maxmind
We are only set up to have people work out of those states.

------
3dfablight
3D Fab Light | Full-time, South San Francisco or REMOTE | CAD/CAM Developers

Join our startup laser cutter company! Build a great CAD/CAM experience that
helps people make things using metal sheets and tubes. Our industrial-quality
machine is ready for market, and we’re looking for:

    
    
         Frontend: JavaScript, with strong opinions about CAD and machine UI
    
         Backend: Geometry lovers who have shipped something using C++, .NET, OpenGL, etc.
    

Interested? Email a CV and GitHub or portfolio to jobs@3dfablight.com.

Hiring process is phone interview, take-home project, then on-site interview.

More info: [http://3dfablight.com/careers](http://3dfablight.com/careers)

~~~
zerr
World-wide rem0te?

How large is take-home project and do you pay for the time spent?

~~~
3dfablight
We are open to world-wide remote for the right person.

Take-home project is practical work but well contained. We are willing to pay
-- email us!

------
whalesalad
FarmLogs (YC W12) • Ann Arbor, MI • Onsite/Remote •
[https://farmlogs.com](https://farmlogs.com)

FarmLogs is inventing the future of farming. We build software to help farmers
grow more with less.

Our stack is predominantly Clojure and Python, with a strong trend towards
more and more Python. Our domain involves data from all over: soil samples,
satellite imagery, radar, telematics from tractors, temperature data, the list
goes on.

We run 100% on Kubernetes, Docker, and AWS.

We've got a handful of open positions, notably:

\- Crop Modeling

\- Product Designer

\- Senior Backend Engineer (6+ years experience)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (6+ years experience)

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

~~~
whalesalad
EDIT: I cannot update the original post, but at this time it looks like we are
NOT hiring remote.

------
rubergly
VIZ Media | San Francisco | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

VIZ Media is the leading company for anime and manga localization and
distribution. We’re looking for someone to join our small engineering team,
where we work on web and mobile apps to extend the reach of renowned anime and
manga titles. Some of our well-known titles include One Punch Man, Naruto, and
Sailor Moon, in addition to lots of other content across new devices and
platforms.

Full job description: [http://www.viz.com/company-
jobs/job_software_engineer](http://www.viz.com/company-
jobs/job_software_engineer) or email your resume to: jobs [at] viz [dot] com.

------
transfix
Transfix - New York, NY - Onsite Full-Time

Looking for: Front-End Engineers Back-End Engineers

We're reinventing trucking logistics by creating an on-demand marketplace for
shippers and drivers. We're well funded (we raised $22M for our Series B) and
are looking to grow our engineering team heavily.

Tech Stack: Aurelia.js, ES6, Sass, Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, AWS

We're looking for mid-senior (3+ yrs of exp.) engineers to build out RESTful
services, improve parallelization with asynchronous services, create data
visualization, and help transition us fully to a SaaS platform.

Interview process: Recruiter Screen (30m) > Tech Screen (1-1.5hrs) > On-site
Interview (3hrs)

If interested, you can reach out to me directly at michelle@transfix.io

------
peterhunt
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring for a variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and I was part of the original React.js team)

* We just raised a series A and our growth is out of control.

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

------
basdevries
Florin | Product developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full time | Onsite |

Want to shape the future of value transfer with a small, young and ambitious
team in Amsterdam, and are you looking for more than 'just a programming job'?
Come join us at Florin!

If you like building products and have a experience with React or React-Native
(redux), you are probably a good fit.

We are on a mission to make value transfer more personal and efficient.
Currently we have built an app that allows you to request money from any phone
number, and get paid instantly through your IBAN.

We offer great equity + competitive salary and are backed by one of the
biggest banks in Europe.

If this sounds interesting to you, email me at bas@florinapp.com

------
joey-kira
Kira Systems | UK/Europe REMOTE position (Toronto-based company) |
Intermediate to Senior Linux Sysadmin | Full-Time

We're looking for an intermediate to senior Linux Sysadmin to join our Systems
Team here. Our stack includes AWS infrastructure, postgresql, docker,
rabbitmq, zookeeper, and clojure for the application so far; we're using more
tools in the system ops and dev ops end of things (ansible, increasingly more
cloudformation, jenkins, and so on).

Details/apply at
[https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06gnq](https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06gnq)

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on keeping patients safe in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

We're looking for full-time software engineers to help build out our SaaS
platform.

For more details, please check out
[http://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/software-
engineer](http://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/software-engineer)

If you're interested in making an impact in healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please reach out to me
directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
holtbp
TEESPRING has several open positions! SF, LA, KY, London, Seattle.

Full-time opportunities include:

* Sr. Full Stack Eng: [http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=50923](http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=50923)

* Sr. Product Manager: [http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=462683](http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=462683)

* Product Analyst: [http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=461564](http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=461564)

Check out [http://teespring.com/jobs](http://teespring.com/jobs) for complete
list.

~~~
VicePrice
Have you filled your Product Analyst role already? I'm not seeing it on the
site

------
Danosu9
Washington DC |Virtru ([https://www.virtru.com/](https://www.virtru.com/)) |
Full time | On-Site or Remote |Senior/Lead QA Analyst/Release Manager

We are growing security company based in the DC area, looking to hire a QA
Lead to help with our QA team. Below is a link to the job descriptions and you
can apply through the link.

[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=seniorlead+qa+analystrelease...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=seniorlead+qa+analystrelease+manager&jk=97419f69e88a0b98&_ga=1.246215623.2114545608.1471458313)

------
milespj
CONTRACT PHP DEVELOPER AT NPR | Washington, D.C. | ONSITE

We're looking for a PHP Developer to help develop the next generation of the
npr.org website. We also have heavy API development needs that support our
mobile applications and other content partners.

This is a long-term contract position with a very high likelihood of being
extended.

Feel free to see my profile for contact info to ask questions. For full job
description and to apply, see [https://careers-
npr.icims.com/jobs/2823/contract-web-develop...](https://careers-
npr.icims.com/jobs/2823/contract-web-developer/job)

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | [https://www.sumologic.com/](https://www.sumologic.com/) |
Backend Software Engineer (Scala) | Warsaw, Poland | Full-time | ONSITE

We build a cloud based log management system, dealing with massive amounts of
customer data in a highly scalable, distributed, elastic architecture.

Our app is almost fully JVM-based. Mostly Scala-based microservices. Hosted on
AWS.

Apply for this job here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.V_KBbJN9...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.V_KBbJN96mp)

------
izolate
Deskbookers [[https://www.deskbookers.com](https://www.deskbookers.com)] |
Amsterdam | Full Time | Onsite | Visa

Deskbookers is a marketplace for workspaces and meeting rooms. Be part of a
fast-growing startup in Europe. We have a fun, hardworking team that is
focused on success. Lunch, fresh fruits, and coffee available daily, as well
as Friday drinks and regular team events.

Our product team is hiring:

* Frontend Developer

* UI/Product Designer

Our stack comprises PHP, Node.js, PostgreSQL, React.JS (ES2015+) and is
currently being developed into a microservices architecture, with modern
tooling.

Please get in touch via y.talwar@deskbookers.com. Cheers!

------
gigixu16
Radius delivers predictive marketing software that transforms the way B2B
companies discover new market opportunities, acquire the right customers, and
measure success.

Location: San Francisco | Full Time Onsite

Senior Data Scientist
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/d09cf54f-82db-4600-a08f-dab544f...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/d09cf54f-82db-4600-a08f-dab544f98030?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Data Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/4b64307f-b7a4-4e29-9ff8-6377ce3...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/4b64307f-b7a4-4e29-9ff8-6377ce349a73?lever-
source=hackernews)

Machine Learning Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9c...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9ccb0be?lever-
source=hackernews)

DevOps Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/67b1065e-b39b-4279-9dbc-c2847a5...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/67b1065e-b39b-4279-9dbc-c2847a56480f?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Python Data
Engineer[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/5d55b5bf-2667-4948-b69a-c8bafc7...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/5d55b5bf-2667-4948-b69a-c8bafc73354e?lever-
source=hackernews)

Full Stack Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e9f5a606-51d2-422b-97d6-c30d3b8...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e9f5a606-51d2-422b-97d6-c30d3b876631?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Product Manager- Applications
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/036288f0-b4c4-4699-bd4d-aa68266...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/036288f0-b4c4-4699-bd4d-aa682663d118?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Product Manager- Profiling
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e52f1e76-2dea-4527-9ecd-6ced728...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e52f1e76-2dea-4527-9ecd-6ced7284ab6e?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
tmountain
SharpSpring.com | Gainesville, FL | Full Time | Onsite

Hiring Site Reliability Engineers, Front-end and Back-end developers
(Javascript/PHP). We are a publicly traded company that still feels and
operates very much like a startup. Our flagship product is our marketing
analytics and automation platform, and our developers are provided an
opportunity to work on a wide range of interesting projects. Contact
lillian.vargas [at] sharpspring.com or visit
[http://sharpspring.com/careers/](http://sharpspring.com/careers/)

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Open position: DevOps Engineer

Product: We connect online shops to all big online marketing channels
(marketplaces, price comparison sites etc.) and optimize and synchronize their
data.

Stack: Python (Flask), Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible,
Ember.js

Interview: Phone call w/ myself [1hr] >> In-person [1-2hrs]

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
autologik
Parsons Cyber | DC Metro, VA, MD | Full Time, Co-Op, Internship | ONSITE

Our group is part of Parsons’ National Security Division with a focus on
systems engineering and integration, information assurance, and full-spectrum
cyber network operations. We specialize in defensive and offensive network
intelligence solutions and closed network security engineering. If you want to
be close to the mission and operations, we'd like to hear from you.

Our current biggest needs:

-Software Engineers

-Reverse Engineers

-Embedded Engineers

-Mobile Forensic Engineers

-Big Data Engineers

-Operational Support Engineers

More info: [https://parsonscyber.com](https://parsonscyber.com)

------
psb31
Prolific (www.prolific.ac) | Oxford, UK / London, UK | Full time | ONSITE or
REMOTE (UK prefered) | £40k+ with generous equity (1-2.5%)

Python backend web developer.

Stack includes: django mongodb azure aws docker travis git react

Prolific is a crowdsourcing platform for research. We've bootstrapped to first
$1million in sales and we're looking for a motivated backend/fullstack python
developer to join our small team (of 4) as a 2nd employee. Now is a great time
to join if you're looking for a role that will allow you to really shape the
trajectory of an exciting startup.

email: phelim@prolific.ac

------
antmachine
Ben Kinney Tech is hiring Rails Developers (and some .NET)! ONSITE FULL TIME
Bellingham, WA Possible VISA

We’re looking for someone with a passion for programming and for writing
beautiful code. You will join a team of exceptional developers building custom
tools and web applications for the real estate industry. We are committed to
simple, functional, and powerful user interfaces, API’s, and information
storage systems.

Requirements: 1+ years of direct experience in Ruby on Rails, along with other
common libraries Good understanding of front-end technologies, such as
JavaScript, HTML5, and CSS3 Solid understanding of the syntax of Ruby and its
nuances A knack for writing clean, readable Ruby code Able to implement
automated testing platforms and unit tests Great to have: Experience with
JavaScript frameworks Familiarity with continuous integration Experience with
version control systems (e.g. Git)

We offer: Open, collaborative workspaces A fully stocked kitchen Professional
experience working on a team as well as experience using Git, Visual Studio
Online, and other development tools

Our software products: -Blossor: Blossor.com -ActiveRain:
[http://activerain.com/](http://activerain.com/) -Brivity:
[https://www.brivity.com/](https://www.brivity.com/) -KWKLY:
[http://kwkly.com/](http://kwkly.com/)

------
capablemonkey
Greenhouse Software | Software Engineer | New York NY ONSITE

Software engineer here. We're looking for someone to join my team -- Solutions
Engineering. If you have experience building APIs, let's talk!

You'll spend a lot of your time working with our customers and building robust
APIs for them to use. It's a Rails shop here, but no experience with Ruby or
Rails is necessary. I'd recommend a few years of backend web experience.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/f3d06a1](http://grnh.se/f3d06a1)

------
benholston
My90 (www.textmy90.com) | SF Bay Area, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | apply be
emailing info@datapact360.com

Hiring LEAD ENGINEER @ 70k-80k + 1–2% equity |
[https://angel.co/my90/jobs/167364-lead-
engineer?utm_source=n...](https://angel.co/my90/jobs/167364-lead-
engineer?utm_source=news)

My90 is on the cutting-edge of companies and cities trying to understand and
strengthen community-police relations. My90 works with community members,
police officers, and city officials to help them solve the problems they
encounter in their day-to-day lives. We believe that better communication
leads to better outcomes, such as improved public safety for everyone. Our
tools include communication technologies and data analysis.

My90 is seeking a full-stack Lead Engineer to run our front-end and back-end
software around improving community-police relations and public safety. The
ideal candidate will have expertise with Ruby on Rails as well as a drive to
transform how the public and the police interact.

The Lead Engineer will manage creating and scaling the technical
infrastructure of our services. They will work closely with our CEO and non-
technical team members to maximize the effectiveness of our platform as the
company closes its seed round and scales regionally. Because My90 is an early-
stage company, all roles are dynamic. My90 team members must be flexible,
results-oriented, and collaborative.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 6/12 months INTERNS and FULLTIME

We are looking for new colleagues and trainees to help on our free software
solutions and contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are
passionate about FOSS software and like one of our current topics
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)) get in touch! All
candidates will do a programming test followed by an interview. We're looking
for:

    
    
       - Big Data/Machine Learning Developer (fulltime/intern)    
    
       - Out-of-Core-PyData Engineer (fulltime/intern)   
    
       - Site Reliability Engineer (intern)    
    
       - Help prototyping a Personal Search Engine (intern)   
    
       - Help prototyping an Artificial Intelligence Accountant (intern)   
    
       - Help prototyping an AI-based Business Bot (intern)   
    
       - Port the Linux Kernel to Javascript (intern)
    

About Nexedi: We are a small, international team (headquarters in Lille,
France) creating free software since 2001. We spend time on client and
research projects with ERP5 (Enterprise software), SlapOS (Cloud Hosting) and
Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions around which we provide
services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we have
no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript. Come join us!

------
JanoschF
Fraugster Ltd., Berlin, Germany, ONSITE, DevOps, We help with relocation.

Have an impact on AI! - Senior DevOps - be my new colleague! We're building a
multi-host, multi-datacenter and multi-tenant application for realtime fraud
detection. Our stack has been built from scratch in a mixture of Go and C++,
and we're looking for someone with strong unix skills who is looking for the
opportunity to build and operations function from scratch. Automation is at
the core of what we do, hence why we need software engineers who can do
operations, who can communicate on the same level and have the ability to take
over programming tasks when needed. You can expect to spend about 50% of your
time on operations, the rest on building tools, contributing to the core
product and learning. You'll be tasked with building our operational playbook,
establishing processes and ramping up the operations function.

[https://fraugster.com/jobs/senior-devops-
engineer/](https://fraugster.com/jobs/senior-devops-engineer/)

We are looking forward to receiving your application! If you have any
questions please dont hesitate to ask us! Janosch@fraugster.com Come and have
an impact!

Our hiring process usually consists of 3 interviews. 1 introduction call, 1
techincal interview and 1 final interview.

We are the Nr. 1 payment security company and we have the FASTEST anti fraud
technology. ( way below 15ms ;) )

------
wgminer
2U [[http://2u.com](http://2u.com)] | Lead UX Researcher, Senior UX Designer |
New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

2U is an education technology company that enables leading colleges and
universities to deliver their higher education degrees to qualified students
anywhere. We’re creating interactive, educational software and seeking a Lead
UX Researcher and Senior UX designer for our growing team in NYC.

 __Lead UX Researcher __[[https://careers-2u.icims.com/jobs/3682/lead-ux-
researcher/jo...](https://careers-2u.icims.com/jobs/3682/lead-ux-
researcher/job)]: You’re a highly experienced, senior researcher with a
passion for creative and dynamic insights that help teams build better
products that ship.

 __Senior UX Designer __[[https://careers-2u.icims.com/jobs/3681/senior-ux-
designer/jo...](https://careers-2u.icims.com/jobs/3681/senior-ux-
designer/job)] In this role, you'll follow a product from conception to
deployment and have a significant impact every step of the way. You’ll be
primarily responsible for creating information and visual designs, as well as
constructing prototypes, storyboards, and mockups to effectively communicate
concepts to product management and development.

Please get in touch with your Resume/Portfolio if interested: wminer@2u.com

------
EngKat
Timing-Architects Embedded Systems GmbH (TA) | Regensburg, Germany | Java
Developer Research, Eclipse Developer, GUI-Designer | Onsite

Dear all, we already introduced TA last month. THE NEWS: we are now searching
also specifically an experienced Java Developer for our Applied Research Team
concerning the topic autonomous driving. You can find the job-ad here:
[http://www.timing-architects.com/career/jobs-application/](http://www.timing-
architects.com/career/jobs-application/)

TA is an international operating software company with efforts concentrated in
embedded multi- and many- core real-time systems. The Timing-Architects Tool
Suite covers the system design, simulation and analysis, optimization as well
as target verification of the system. We are much interested into research and
further development of our tool, as currently one of our topics is autonomous
driving. For our team of around 11 developers we are searching for experienced
Java and Eclipse Developers. For further improving the usability of our tool
we are also looking for GUI-Designers

If you got the feeling TA might be the right place for you to contribute and
explore your abilities just contact us at career@timing-architects.com

If you want to get to know more about TA visit: [http://www.timing-
architects.com](http://www.timing-architects.com)

Thanks and Cheerio TA Team

------
kristianc
Adbrain, Seattle WA - [http://www.adbrain.com/](http://www.adbrain.com/) \-
Full Time - On Site - Software Engineer

Software engineers at Adbrain build products for human-driven analysis of
real-world data focusing around the concept of identity. Our products must be
powerful enough to handle messy data at enormous scales, but nimble enough to
provide an intuitive experience for users with a wide range of analytical
capabilities. Software engineers are the architects of every aspect of our
products, from high-level system design and prototyping to application
development and data integration.

Our software engineers build solutions for a variety of problems around the
evolving nature of identity. Each project presents a different challenge, from
the regulatory environment to the nature of the data to the user population.
Our job is to tackle these challenges in creative ways and deliver value for
our customers.

We deploy whatever technology best solves the problem at hand. We don’t expect
all applicants to be experts in all technologies, but we do hope you’ll be
willing to learn. Technologies we use include: Scala, R, Spark, AWS, SQL
Server, Redis and more.

Currently hiring multiple positions in Seattle, WA.

For more information and to apply, go to:
[http://www.adbrain.com/careers/software-
engineer-0?hn](http://www.adbrain.com/careers/software-engineer-0?hn)

------
calciphus
Ticketfly | San Francisco | Full-time | Multiple Positions | Onsite

Open engineering positions include Scala and Ember engineering roles,
performance engineering, iOS, and others. Non-engineering roles in Product,
Marketing, Design, and others.

[http://careers.ticketfly.com/departments/1](http://careers.ticketfly.com/departments/1)
(engineering)

[http://careers.ticketfly.com](http://careers.ticketfly.com) \- all roles

Interview process: Phone screening and single-day onsite. Varies a bit by
role.

About Us: Ticketfly, a subsidiary of Pandora, is a technology company
reimagining the live event experience for promoters and fans. Its powerful
ticketing, digital marketing, and analytics software helps promoters sell more
tickets, streamline operations, and increase revenue per attendee, while its
consumer tools make it easy for fans to find and purchase tickets to great
events across North America. Since 2008, more than 1,200 leading venues and
promoters have partnered with Ticketfly, including Merriweather Post Pavilion,
the Brooklyn Bowl, Central Park SummerStage, Pitchfork Music Festival, and The
Troubadour. Ticketfly is led by Andrew Dreskin, co-founder of TicketWeb, the
first company to ever sell tickets online. In 2014, Ticketfly crossed the $1B
mark in transaction volume and in 2015 it was named one of Fast Company's
"Most Innovative Companies in Music".

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange | Atlanta Georgia | MySQL DBA | Onsite

We are a small, but growing healthcare IT company based in Atlanta, Georgia.
We are looking for a MySQL DBA to review our current setup, give guidance and
provide a roadmap to clustering.

We need an expert who can mentor our current staff and help us not only ensure
that our current systems are running optimally, but provide a way for us to
get to a high availability/high performance environment eventually. This will
start as a short-term engagement, but could lead to long term work.

Email in profile.

------
chrisbaglieri
Blackfynn | Philadelphia | Full-Time Onsite

Blackfynn is a growing startup that builds software to help researchers, life
scientists, and medical professionals do collaborative and team science,
notably in the field of neuroscience. We're a driven, curious group wielding
data science and building software that meaningfully impacts humans. Our
mission is bold, our team is experienced, and our product is ambitious. We're
looking for builders to help us bring it to life.

We love individuals who are curious about domains outside of the ones we
normally operate in, enjoy polyglot codebases, consider themselves a
generalist, and desire to work on products that make a positive impact. The
bar for software in this field is, unfortunately, low. We want to change that
in a massive way.

* Full Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/blackfynn/jobs/163111-full-stack-engineer](https://angel.co/blackfynn/jobs/163111-full-stack-engineer)

* Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/blackfynn/jobs/163112-front-end-engineer](https://angel.co/blackfynn/jobs/163112-front-end-engineer)

We're well funded and have excellent traction on a number of significant
partnerships. The product team is a great crew, super bright, without egos,
and passionate about our work.

If you're interested, I'd love to talk. chris @ blackfynn.com

------
HawkWilson
Full Stack Developer | Social Nature | Vancouver, BC (onsite) |
www.socialnature.com

Social Nature recently closed a large seed round led by some of Canada’s
smartest entrepreneurs and VCs and we are growing. We are making waves with
our people-powered marketing vision (people trust friends not ads) and
commitment to only promoting brands with natural products.

We are a small and mighty team where everything you do will have an immediate
impact on those around you. You'll get to work closely with our customers,
invent new ways to integrate with social channels, and wrangle extremely big
data as we build and grow our intelligent platform.

We're looking for a full stack developer who is comfortable working on a
product that is consumer-facing in the front while integration and data-heavy
on the back. A basic grasp of UX and UI design principles will come in handy
along with a solid foundation in algorithms, data structures and design
patterns. More than anything we want people who love what they do, have
opinions and get excited about software.

Bonus points for experience with any or all of the tools in our stack:
Angular.js, ASP.NET MVC, Node.js, SASS, Foundation, jQuery, PostgreSQL,
AWS+ElasticBeanstalk.

Check us out and apply here: [https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-
stack-develope...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-stack-
developer-full-time-vancouver)

------
hakanito
Oden Technologies | [http://oden.io/](http://oden.io/) | Full Time | Onsite |
New York, NY

We are an industrial IoT company that allows manufacturers to optimize
processes and produce more output with less input by improving efficiency and
reducing waste products. Our goal is to create smart factories using cutting
edge technologies. We are currently funded, w/ a small # of employees. Now is
a great time to get in ;)

* Hardware & Network Engineer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06pfp/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06pfp/) We need engineers, preferably w/ experience in IoT, to help us build out our hardware and network strategy. This includes writing software for embedded devices, experimenting with different network connectivity solutions, and optimizing device firmware for reliability and security.

* UX/Product designer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06la3](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06la3) You’ll be leading product design across the company, working closely with our business and engineering teams to work on new product ideas from inception to implementation.

Feel free to apply on Recruiter Box (make sure to mention HN), or reach out
directly: hampus@oden.io

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
BCharlie
GE Power | Atlanta, New Orleans, Schenectady, and US Remote considered for the
right candidate | Security Software Engineer

About us: GE is building industrial IoT and analytics to help Power the world
more efficiently. The Secure DevOps team is a new team focused on helping the
business build secure software on GE's Predix platform (predix.io).

About the role: You'd be focused on building security libraries for Predix
developers, automating the security development lifecycle (building or
deploying CI plugins to integrate development with static analysis and dynamic
analysis security tooling, automate reports, log generation & shipping, etc),
training development teams in secure coding practices, and participating in
code & architecture reviews from a security perspective.

There's a good chance you might be asked to join sprints to quickly shore up
insecure code, analyze existing platforms and software for design flaws and
vulnerabilities, and craft good common sense policies as well.

Our goal is to enable our product teams to ship daily code while maintaining a
very high level of security.

Main technology: Java with Spring is the most frequently used for web
components, but more teams are picking up Node and Go. Python and C++ are
often used in devices.

The job will be posted in the next few days on ge.com/careers. If this sounds
interesting, shoot me an email (in profile) and I will tell you as soon as it
is posted or answer any questions you have.

------
andymai
DoorDash ([https://doordash.com](https://doordash.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full time, onsite

DoorDash is solving the last mile logistics. We want to turn cities into
graphs: connect merchants and residents (nodes) through our delivery network
(edges).

We're a technology-driven company who cares about shipping the highest quality
of products to our customers.

Open roles: \- Mobile Engineer (iOS & Android)

If interested in applying or just learning more about DoorDash, shoot me an
email: andymai [at] doordash [dot] com

------
hganesan
TowerView Health | Philadelphia, PA | Full-Time | On Site | Embedded
Engineering Lead | [http://towerviewhealth.com](http://towerviewhealth.com)

We make medication management easier, providing chronically ill patients pre-
filled medication trays and a smart pillbox that can trigger automated
notifications if they forget. We also provide a software dashboard to help
health coaches target personal outreach to patients who need it most.

Born out of our co-founder’s struggles after being diagnosed with leukemia,
we’re committed to making a service that actually works for patients, and
gives peace of mind to caregivers. We recently shipped the second version of
our system, and are starting patient rollouts with 3 major US health plans
this fall.

As an Embedded Systems Engineer, you’ll be a key early member of our
engineering team, helping us build scalable designs for future generations of
the TowerView pillbox product. You'd guide embedded hardware strategy by
proposing and analyzing optimized embedded hardware architectures, help
validate electrical designs, and design and implement networking, signal
processing, and IoT audio and lighting protocols in collaboration with
software team.

Experience in/with: embedded C/C++, ARM MCUs, hardware architectures.

Shoot me an e-mail at hareesh@towerviewhealth.com if you have any questions or
just want to learn more about the company.

------
chrisrhoden
RadioPublic | Boston, MA | REMOTE | Full-Time | Full-Stack Engineer |
[http://www.radiopublic.com](http://www.radiopublic.com)

Join us in creating a delightful consumer podcast listening experience that is
scalable, beautiful and of the highest quality. We want to create something
that people love and recommend to their friends.

We're looking for someone to join our brand new team working on our Website
and APIs. You'll have the opportunity to influence the technical and product
decisions at a seed stage company that's rethinking radio. You'll work
directly with members of the founding team, and add your own expertise to the
conversation. You'll shape the future of podcasts by helping to build an
exceptional listening experience for our apps and on the web.

We currently have a mix of Rails, AWS Lambda (using Node), Postgres, and
ElasticSearch on the backend, and CSS, HTML, XML, and some XSLT for good
measure on the frontend. Javascript is coming very soon (React or Angular look
likely). Everything our stack does is important, but none of it is precious.
We're looking to pick up some serious speed in the coming months.

We're only set up to handle employees in the US right now, but will try to
work something out for an exceptional candidate.

More Info & Apply Here:
[https://radiopublic.workable.com/jobs/328055](https://radiopublic.workable.com/jobs/328055)

------
neilshahteaches
Brightwheel | San Francisco | Full Time Onsite

Brightwheel is the all-in-one platform for early education, serving as the hub
for preschool, daycare, and after school programs. We save teachers valuable
time with easy tools for learning, assessment, communication, and photo
sharing. Administrators can manage their full programs with enrollment,
reporting, and even online bill pay. Parents get a beautiful, real-time view
of their child’s day that helps them participate in the learning + continue it
at home. Schools across the globe have fallen in love brightwheel and rely on
it everyday. It's a world-class team, backed by top investors.

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engi...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engineer)

* Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46987-senior-frontend-deve...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46987-senior-frontend-developer)

* Head of Design: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design)

* Head of Product: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-product-lead](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-product-lead)

------
vividcortex696
VividCortex is hiring! REMOTE SRE | DevOps | Front End (AngularJS) | Back End
(Go)

We're based in Charlottesville, VA. Remote work is available in the US or in
Uruguay.

Contact us directly at jobs@vividcortex.com, or learn more and apply at
[https://www.vividcortex.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.vividcortex.com/about-us/careers/)

VividCortex's mission is to promote the mastery of data-driven performance
optimization. Our SaaS product is the best way to improve your database
performance, efficiency, and uptime, providing deep insights into production
database workload and query performance.

Our team has a list of big-name clients and is growing quickly! We're NEA
funded and growing front end, back end, and site reliability/operations
(that's our most pressing need at the moment!). The engineering team is made
up of passionate, clever problem solvers that have a lot of autonomy to
explore solutions and fail fast. We're not wedded to particular methodologies
or deadlines - we're top-notch collaborators and get things done!

Our process is high-touch and conversational. You'll have calls with a couple
of team members, and a personality assessment. We are truly serious about
finding the best fit for you to maximize your opportunities to learn and grow
here.

[https://github.com/VividCortex](https://github.com/VividCortex)

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME](http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto, CA; Washington, DC (Virginia); Buenos Aires, AR | Back-
end, Front-end Software Engineers

Medallia powers reports and surveys for hundreds of the world's best companies
like Hilton, Vanguard, Mercedes-Benz, Four Seasons, Nordstrom, Delta Airlines.
Sequoia recently invested more money into Medallia than they ever have in any
company.

We use many technologies and tools on various teams, such as Java, Angular.JS,
and React Native.

Please send me your resume and I'll make sure it gets looked at: email (my HN
username) @ medallia.com

\- Vlad

------
vrae
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Oakland, Europe, World | Software
Engineer, ML/Algorithm / ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

Our aim is to transform finance. We are building tools for people to operate
new network technologies that will produce a radically different economy. Our
first product is Sherwood. A new blockchain based crowdfinance service.
Sherwood is a social platform for the easy creation, use and tailoring of
smart peer-to-peer financial instruments and agreements that leverage the
power of the Ethereum blockchain to create secure, modular and novel
interactions within and across networks of users at every scale. Sherwood
enables entirely new ways of opening joint opportunities, sharing stakes and
ownerships, risks and rewards, generating a new palette of financial/social
relationships. It is a place for rapid building & deployment of little DAOs.

Looking for: Full stack developer, with knowledge on Angular, Django (Python),
and Mysql. NodeJS experience is appreciated, but not required. Note: We may
also rewrite our codebase in Javascript.

We also have more financial instruments technology in the money market and
capital market space in the pipeline. Candidates with experience of financial
algorithm (or just algorithm) are encouraged too.

[http://ecsa.io](http://ecsa.io) | Contact: vienna@ecsa.io

------
benjaminRRR
Jetabroad (Thailand) | Software Engineers (multiple) | Bangkok, Thailand |
Onsite | Full-Time | Visa / Work-Permit / Relocation |

Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs long.
Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly changing
variables.

We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers to work on our user-
experience and search platform respectively.

Bangkok offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low
cost. Our offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the
Netherlands embassy on Wireless Road.

Check out details at
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/jobs/index.html](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/jobs/index.html)
We are predominantly built with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we
hire - fundamentals always win the day.

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer. Apply
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/misc/jobapplicationform.ht...](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/misc/jobapplicationform.html)

Please note for expatriate candidates you unfortunately need a completed
tertiary degree (>= Bachelors) to pass the Thai Labour Ministry's requirements
for a work-permit.

------
hendler
Intercom | San Francisco California | SOFTWARE ENGINEER | Full Time | ONSITE

WHAT: Software-as-a-Service, customer communication platform. Intercom is one
of the fastest growing software companies of our generation.

ROLE: On the Growth team, you'll join an incredibly focused product
engineering team dedicated to solving the most important business problems for
the company. We're not "growth-hacking" \- what we do is take great products
and make sure that value is delivered to the customer. Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/123577#.V_KU45MrJ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/123577#.V_KU45MrJE4)

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, complete health
insurance, life insurance, unlimited holidays, paid parental leave, public
transport and gym covered. Hiring process consists of email exercise, phone
interview and an onsite interview with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend.

How we work:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering](https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering)

Also hiring for Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/216683#.V_KU5ZMrJ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/216683#.V_KU5ZMrJE4)

------
pbh101
IMC | Chicago, IL | Full-time | ONSITE Software Engineer, FPGA Engineer

We are actively hiring talented engineers to support and grow our trading
operations across the world. Entry-level, junior, and experienced. For entry-
level roles, prior experience in Java or C++ helpful but not necessary. Also
hiring experienced FPGA developers. Prior knowledge of financial industry
helpful but by no means required.

We are building and optimizing high-frequency trading systems, sometimes at
scale. It's fun and challenging. We have a very open and collaborative culture
and you will find yourself working closely with traders, quants, system
engineers, and other devs. We release code nightly and generally have a quick
iteration loop: your 'clients' are frequently the coworkers sitting next to
you, so you can work closely together to get to a solution. You'll learn a
lot, and hopefully we'll learn a lot from you :)

I lead our dev onboarding team where we focus on getting you the knowledge and
insight to be effective at IMC. Despite kicking up our growth rate, we regard
a highly interactive and in-depth training and mentoring process to be
critical to our growth. A typical day finds me reviewing a lot of code and
conducting design discussions with the rest of the team, as well as mediating
onboardees' interactions with the rest of the organization.

IMC is a leading derivatives market-marker with offices across the world and
was founded in Amsterdam in 1989.

Apply at www.imc.com or contact me at my email in the profile.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Frontend; Backend; & more | San Francisco and Nairobi [ONSITE]

Angaza enables businesses to sell off-grid energy systems in emerging markets.

Here, when you build a better product during the day, more families will turn
on electricity for the first time that night.

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/frontend-developer/) [San Francisco]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-developer/) [San Francisco]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-
sales/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-sales/) [San Francisco +
Nairobi]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/senior-account-
manager/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/senior-account-manager/) [Nairobi]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/technical-customer-support-
speci...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/technical-customer-support-specialist/)
[Nairobi]

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about music, home automation, productivity or one of a
variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
KurtisL
SigOpt, Inc. - San Francisco - Onsite - Full time/Intern - VISA OK SigOpt is
the optimization platform that amplifies your research. SigOpt takes any
research pipeline and tunes it, right in place. Our cloud-based ensemble of
optimization algorithms is proven and seamless to deploy, and is used by
globally recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic
trading and consumer packaged goods industries. More info about available
positions: [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

Software Engineering at SigOpt (full time or intern) As a part of our full-
stack platform team you will be building the user experience of SigOpt’s
enterprise optimization platform. You’ll work on everything from building
innovative new visualizations to reducing queue processing time. Our goal is
to build cutting edge tools that are easy-to-use and integrate seamlessly with
our customers’ infrastructure.

Technical Account Management at SigOpt (full time) SigOpt’s Technical Account
Management team works closely with our Fortune 500 customers to make them
successful with the SigOpt platform. This role is perfect for a business-
oriented professional looking to expand their technical skills, or an engineer
looking to learn how to grow a business from the ground up.

Contact us at Jobs@Sigopt.com

------
meonkeys
C-SATS, Inc. → [https://csats.com](https://csats.com) | Seattle, WA USA |
FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We are a young and swiftly rising startup (< 25 people) located next to the
University of Washington. We give surgeons the technology that takes NFL
quarterbacks to the Super Bowl™. We have many paying customers and the best
people and partners in tech.

If you are strong in math and computer science and have 5+ years of
professional software experience, you'll fit right in. Production full-stack
JavaScript experience wouldn't hurt either. You can check out our tech stack
here: [https://goo.gl/rqTl31](https://goo.gl/rqTl31) . If our tech stack
sounds exciting to you, right on. It's exciting to us too!

But to get past the honeymoon, you'll need be excited about massively
improving healthcare. When surgeons use C-SATS, their technical skills
improve. Better numbers across the board: mortality rates, operating room
time, blood loss, readmission rates, et cetera. These tangible results matter
to us and they should matter to you, too.

I'm Adam Monsen. I run engineering and I'm the hiring manager. Please contact
me at careers@csats.com if you are interested.

[https://twitter.com/CSatsInc](https://twitter.com/CSatsInc)

------
olegp
Toughbyte | Moscow, Russia | Full time | ONSITE, REMOTE possible

Toughbyte ([http://toughbyte.com](http://toughbyte.com)) is a digital agency
building web and mobile apps for funded startups and established companies.
We're looking for a full stack developer (Rails, React) to join our team:
[https://moikrug.ru/vacancies/1000027150](https://moikrug.ru/vacancies/1000027150)

To apply, email hello@toughbyte.com

------
alg2000
Bishop Fox ([https://www.bishopfox.com](https://www.bishopfox.com)) | Phoenix,
San Francisco, Atlanta, New York City | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time |

Bishop Fox is a leading IT security consulting firm serving the Fortune 1000
and high-tech startups. We protect our clients by finding vulnerabilities and
building defenses before the attackers can break bad. From critical
infrastructure to credit cards; social media to mobile games; flight
navigation systems to frozen waffle factories — we’re right there, advising
every bit of the way. We’re looking for talented hackers and security
associates to help us secure some of the world’s most complex software and
sophisticated technologies.

Interested? We have several openings in both our Assessment and Penetration
Testing and Enterprise Security practices. We are especially interested in
folks in the San Francisco region at the moment.

APT Senior Pentester - [http://grnh.se/i6p5cv](http://grnh.se/i6p5cv)

ES Security Compliance Associate -
[http://grnh.se/retuo6](http://grnh.se/retuo6)

EPM Portfolio Coordinator - [http://grnh.se/qdv6k11](http://grnh.se/qdv6k11)
(PHX)

If you have any questions, please feel free to email careers@bishopfox.com.

------
harisamin
Pager.com | Full Stack Software Engineer | New York City/Remote | Full-time |
Onsite/Remote

What: Founded by an experienced team of serial entrepreneurs from successful
start-ups (Uber, Teladoc, Gilt, One Medical Group, Buzzfeed), we are
passionate about improving access to high quality and personal health care.

From long days of perfecting a great product to long nights of happy hours and
group dinners, we are looking for someone smart, energetic, and fun to join
our tight-knit and growing team.

A passion for health care is not necessary to apply; however, a passion for
improving the lives of people and living a better life through technology is a
must.

Role: Pager is a rapidly growing NYC health-tech startup looking for a
Software Engineer to develop backend solutions for our suite of mobile and web
based products. The ideal candidate’s prior work experience reflects high
standards for engineering with proven capabilities. The candidate posses the
ability to take on important business challenges and execute them with
precision and quality.

Where to Start:

New York City -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/267168?t=kf058s#.V_K...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/267168?t=kf058s#.V_KGLqOZPXQ)

Remote -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/267230?t=kf058s#.V_K...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/267230?t=kf058s#.V_KGLqOZPXQ)

------
mrjake2
Peek.com | San Francisco, CA | DevOps | Full-time | On Site

Do you want to work in a fun, vibrant environment where you're excited to get
to work every morning? Are you excited about travel and activities? If so,
then you're perfect for Peek! We're revolutionizing the travel space with the
peek.com web and mobile apps to help travelers find and book activities that
they love, and at the same time building the Peek Pro platform which empowers
tour operators to better manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for a DevOps engineer who can help us plan and execute the next
phase of our platform's growth. We run a Docker stack on AWS that is managed
by Kubernetes; the services themselves are written in Ruby, Elixir, React and
Ember.js. We are also moving towards building an event stream architecture, so
experience with (or interest in) working with an ELK stack or similar would be
great.

If you can roll up your sleeves and also help with technology strategy and
planning, then you'd be perfect for the position. You can find out more on our
jobs page:

[http://peek.com/jobs](http://peek.com/jobs)

Or the direct link to the DevOps posting:
[http://peekpro.com/jobs/?gh_jid=232280](http://peekpro.com/jobs/?gh_jid=232280)

------
mimri
Front-End Angular Developer | Palo Alto | Mango Technologies, Inc | $80-$100K
| Up to 3% Equity

This is NOT your normal startup - we believe normal sucks. Our team is
unconventional in many ways, but we're all highly passionate about technology,
changing things, and creating awesome products that we love using.

Here's our 5 main beliefs: 1\. We believe in realistic optimism. 2\. We
believe that perfect is possible, even if it's not attainable. 3\. We believe
failure is just learning another way to succeed. 4\. We choose to believe that
everything happens for a reason. 5\. We believe wholeheartedly in giving back
and making a dent in the universe.

Do you hate using JIRA? How about Asana?

Project management platforms are clunky with either too many complexities or
simply not enough. We're building a project management platform right in the
middle. A platform that we can LOVE using and that makes those using it
happier.

Mango Technologies has a strong longterm roadmap for awesome products and it
starts with creating a project management platform for us to use while
building these products.

Working in Palo Alto There's absolutely no pressure to come to the office. You
can come once a month, once a week, or every day - it's entirely up to you.

Our stack: * Angular 2.0 (Your main role along with obviously responsive
HTML/CSS) * Node * Postgres

Please apply by contacting Brian -> b@mimri.co

Thanks so much!

------
cmain
128 Technology | Burlington, MA (Greater Boston Area) | Full Time | ONSITE |
Full Stack Engineer

Do you want to solve complex problems and build systems that will change the
Internet? Do you want to be part of a company that is on the cutting edge of
technology? Do you want to work with a world-class team of engineers? Do you
have what it takes?

The engineering team at 128 Technology is looking for an entry level to mid
level front-end engineer who is comfortable working within the full stack of
our web application. We are looking for extremely motivated engineers who can
work independently and help us build out our web application that will control
the networking technologies we are developing.

Responsibilities: \- Helping to design and build REST APIs. \- Working on a
Node.js web server that powers our UI and API. \- UI programming using the
latest front end frameworks like Angular, React, Backbone, or Ember. \- Work
with the User Experience and Product Management team to translate wireframes,
data visualizations, design concepts and ideas into reality. \- Collaborating
with the other engineers to meet product development goals, milestones, and
deadlines.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/215494182](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/215494182)
or cmain@128technology.com

------
unitronian
Unitron Hearing | Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

Unitron (a subsidiary of Sonova AG) is a well established but fast growing
global company that designs and manufacturers really great hearing
instruments. We also develop really great software to compliment our hearing
devices – from software used in the production of hardware, to desktop
software used by audiologists, and more recently mobile applications used
directly by our patients. We never lose sight of the human side of our
business - if you are interested in software development that improves the
quality of life for others, look no further!

We are currently expanding our mobile applications team with positions at both
the senior and junior levels. Our biggest need at the moment is build
infrastructure – developing and supporting internal tooling that helps
developers across several teams work more efficiently. We also have positions
open across our full stack which involves a mix of languages and technologies
such as modern C++ (C++14), Java, Swift, CMake and Gradle.

Email careers (at) unitron (dot) com for more info

See more postings:
[http://live.solique.ch/microsites/sonova/microsite/?brand=50...](http://live.solique.ch/microsites/sonova/microsite/?brand=500&lang=en)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Customer Success
Engineer (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS,) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/) At DataKitchen we
help make Analytics Agile. Increasingly Analytic Teams are tasked with
delivering both original insight and production analytics. At DataKitchen we
have created the world’s first company focused on enabling Agile Analytic
Operations. We do that by providing an Agile Analytic Operations product and
consulting services to build, operate, train and transfer an Agile Analytic
Environment. Our company is profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will
be part of the package. You should have solid SQL development experience along
with the ability to interface with customers (though there will be no
significant travel required). This position requires excellent technical
skills, good business communication skills, excellent attention to detail and
follow-up, and the ability to self-manage. You will get great exposure as you
work directly with our customers to tackle tough business challenges.

Working knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views,
indexes, and stored procedures. Some Python coding experience and experience
building Docker containers is a plus. AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a
plus. Flexibility and self-motivation – with a problem solver's attitude.
Excellent attention to detail. Ability to work independently yet collaborates
cross-functionally in a team environment. Highly effective written and verbal
communication skills with a collaborative work style.

------
koddi
Fort Worth, Texas (ONSITE, Full Time) Koddi
([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google, Facebook,
TripAdvisor, Kayak, and other metasearch sites. We manipulate huge data sets
to make buying search ads easier and more revenue productive for our clients.

We work with great partners and clients (like some of the top travel brands in
the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude.

Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Redshift)
    

careers@koddi.com if interested.

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is an adtech startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics measures content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. Most new ad deals require third party
measurement and for many of the top brands and websites, Moat's metrics are
the go-to. We were one of the first companies to begin measuring ad
viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in the online ad
industry. We handle over 19 billion impressions a day and tackle large
scalability problems every day.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. We give advertisers,
publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad
ecosystem (kind of like the Bloomberg of the ad world). Our customers can see
their competitors' ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of
similar companies or see trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a
free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

We recently raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-d...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-develop-
digital-ad-currency-1458554401)

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at moat.com/jobs

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
mdu
Benbria ([http://benbria.com](http://benbria.com)) — New York City, Ottawa
Ontario - Multiple positions — VISA, ONSITE

We are looking for full-stack Node.js developers, and CSM. We have various
openings across the US and Canada. We will help with your visa process and
your relocation.

Benbria builds customer engagement solutions for large enterprises. Our
product, Loop, is changing how businesses and consumers interact with each
other. We are looking for developers to join our NYC and Ottawa office. You
will be working with some of the largest enterprises and organizations in the
world and have the opportunity to positively impact the lives of many.

We use and enjoy the following: Node.js, ES6, React. You'll be joining our
small team and helping us enhance the product by designing and implementing
new features.

Who are we looking for?

    
    
      * Full stack, web development experience
      * Node.js, Express, CoffeeScript. Jade, React, MongoDB
      * Front-end web development knowledge (HTML5/CSS3/JQuery)
      * Preference for simple, elegant solutions to complex problems
      * A history of getting things done
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
      * Experience with scaling web applications
      * Experience building fault-tolerant systems
      * RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL, Python
    
    

We also have multiple other job positions available. To find out more or to
apply, please visit:
[http://benbria.applytojob.com/](http://benbria.applytojob.com/)

~~~
sunilkumarbm
Your advertisement for full stack developer calls for the professional
experience and technical skills I have demonstrated throughout my career.
Throughout my career, I have developed highly scalable, high performance
backend solutions as a Java developer and also, simple and easy to use user
interfaces for these complicated backend architecture. With comprehensive
problem solving skills, analytical abilities along with understanding on the
users’ side, I believe, I have right mix of skill and exposure you are looking
for. I look forward for an opportunity to meet and discuss with you on how I
can become a beneficial member of your organisation and play a vital role as
full stack developer. Please feel free to contact me directly anytime.

Email: sunsda@gmail.com Ph. No: +91 98452 35395

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | San Francisco | Full-Time ONSITE

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture. Meraki
Engineers hack the full stack. You own your projects from start to finish and
you have a lot of say in what project to tackle next! We're hiring across all
teams:

    
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Backend Security: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#132183
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Mobile Full Stack: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#132194
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Networked Systems: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#194290
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Platform: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#50444
    
       * Software Engineer, Test: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#53181
    

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website, thanks.

~~~
jxbuster
^ their hiring process was quite negative, and the recruiters always called >
10 min late. Great way to know they really don't value your time. On site was
ok minus the leaving you random places and the pushing you out quickly

------
ivnezapno
Senior Android Developer | Spain, Barcelona | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA

Glovo (glovoapp.com) is looking for world-class Android engineer to work in
our Barcelona office. You are someone who loves working in a high-paced
startup environment and solving difficult problems. You take pride in
delivering bug-free products and put in the effort to make sure that things
are running smoothly and efficiently at all times. You are focused on making
sure that customers get the best service possible. You work well with other
top-level engineers and enjoy giving and receiving constructive feedback that
helps you grow.

\- Design, build and maintain our two Android apps \- Work in coordination
with our team to integrate and maintain consistency of the user experience
across different platforms and products \- Continuously discover, evaluate,
and implement new technologies to maximize development efficiency \-
Integration into a team using modern software engineering approaches and agile
methodologies.

Requirements: \- Computer Science or Computer Engineering degree \- Good
English \- Very strong Java skills \- Amazing knowledge of Android SDK \-
Ability to get hands dirty with Gradle \- Experience with SQL \- Strong will
to adhere to best practices in OO development and a need to leave well-
structured code in your tracks \- Strong analytical and problem-solving skills
\- Experience developing for multiple platforms a plus

For more information and to apply: [https://glovo.recruitee.com/o/senior-
android-developer](https://glovo.recruitee.com/o/senior-android-developer)

------
quasardb
quasardb - database technologies | www.quasardb.net | Paris/London/NYC |
ONSITE | Developers and Sales | Full-time, permanent

We are the publishers of quasardb, a scale-out/scale-up transactional key-
value store. We have customers in finance, aeronautics and adtech.

We have many openings!

\- Evangelist -
[https://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2016/09/01/evangelist.htm...](https://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2016/09/01/evangelist.html)

\- Software test engineer -
[https://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2016/09/01/software-
test-...](https://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2016/09/01/software-test-
engineer.html)

\- C++ developer - [https://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2016/09/01/seniors-cpp-
de...](https://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2016/09/01/seniors-cpp-
developer.html)

\- Test engineer - [https://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2016/09/01/software-
test-...](https://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2016/09/01/software-test-
engineer.html)

Complete listing here:
[https://www.quasardb.net/-Careers-](https://www.quasardb.net/-Careers-)

Internships also available.

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is a salary discovery platform that lets software engineers and
product managers find out what companies and experts think of them. Feedback
and compensation estimates are predicted based on anonymized profile data and
company criteria.

We're looking for an experienced software engineer to help us with the
architecture of our systems, coding the frontend and backend, working on our
algorithms, and more. Ideal candidates have a computer science degree from a
top school and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at scale. We use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

Read about our analysis on tech salaries across engineering levels at some the
major tech companies: [https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com. Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, NYC,
Engineer [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

------
lyschoening
DTU Biosustain | Kongens Lyngby, Denmark (Greater Copenhagen Area) | ONSITE |
Front-end Web Developer & Full-stack Web Developer

Our research center near Copenhagen is working on speeding up the process of
creating new microbial cell factories — strains of microbes that produce
commercially interesting chemicals in a way that is more sustainable than
using fossil fuels. For that purpose, we're hiring in two teams right now
working on computational initiatives to use data to optimize the scientific
process. One team is more focused on data management, the other more on
metabolic modeling.

Our stack is Python on the backend (SQLAlchemy, REST/gRPC, scientific Python
packages) and AngularJS on the front-end (1.x right now moving soon to 2.x)
deployed using Docker.

We are located at the campus of the Technical University of Denmark in Kongens
Lyngby, just outside central Copenhagen. Salary is on a government pay grade,
as negotiated with a union. (Expect a fair salary — not quite as much much as
you can find in industry, but with good conditions and benefits).

For the two positions, visit to our jobs site:

[http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/vacant-
positions](http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/vacant-positions)

You can also write me an email at lays@biosustain.dtu.dk

------
elvisds
Sensara | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

At Sensara, we make India's best TV Guide and Remote app - Sensy. We use
mobile [1], machine learning [2] and hardware [3] to understand TV deeply,
solve hard experience problems [4] towards a better TV watching experience in
India.

We are computer science geeks - looking for engineers open to working on any
part of the stack - Machine Learning, Audio Processing, Search & Discovery,
Android/iOS, Product/UX. Join the tribe!

Write to us at hello@sensara.tv

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.app...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.appsense)

[2] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-
kum...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-kumar-mohan)

[3] [http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

[4] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-
remo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-remote-ux-
bharath-kumar-mohan)

------
lindavanbreemen
TrueVault (W14) | Redwood City, CA |
[https://www.truevault.com/](https://www.truevault.com/)

TrueVault is building a more secure Web. We're looking for more people to join
our team to help us to move faster. TrueVault currently provides HIPAA
compliant storage API. We are looking to expand and fulfill other compliance
and security requirements to empower developers to focus on their core
business. If you are passionate about security, infrastructure, and hard
problems, we want to talk to you.

We have an active opening for a Business Development Representative
([https://www.truevault.com/careers](https://www.truevault.com/careers))

Team Activities: * exploring new features and ideas * team events, family
days, outings * continuous learning (education/conference budget) * show &
tell events

Perks: * Generous Equipment budget * Fully Covered Medical/Dental/Vision +
Dependents * Commuter + Gym/Health Benefits * Flexible Hours and Unlimited
sick days/vacation days

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/truevault](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault) and be sure
to mention HN - I'll make sure we get back to you directly.

------
bgriggs1
Knack | REMOTE | Full Stack Web Developer | $80-100K

Knack ([http://knack.com](http://knack.com)) empowers anyone to do amazing
things with their data. Easily build web apps to share and manage data, add
work flows, and integrate with everything.

We're growing rapidly and looking for software engineers
(aws/node/mongo/solr/backbone) to work on scaling and performance challenges
and develop new features for working with data.

Why Knack?

* Impact: we’re expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. We’re small enough that every line of code has an over-sized impact.

* Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we want team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure you have equity in that journey.

* Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles, we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and determine the projects you want to drive forward.

* Remote: we're 100% remote and have built our entire culture around remote from the beginning.

* Team: find your work family and join our fun, tight-knit team that are selflessly committed to building a world-class product, and enjoying the ride along the way.

Apply: [https://www.knack.com/jobs/](https://www.knack.com/jobs/)

Process: questionnaire, founder interview, team hangout, paid trial

------
mike_bell
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring Javascript
Application Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I’m a manager on the Online Checkout (that’s the “Pay with PayPal” button and
experience) engineering team. We're looking for experienced JavaScript
developers. My team is currently working primarily with Angular on the client
and Kraken on Node. If you've got experience with React, we're actively
exploring doing an inside-out migration of our application and could use your
expertise. As most Node shops go, we're leveraging a whole lot of other open
source tools as well and we're very supportive of open source activities for
our people.

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place! You can contact me at michbell at paypal dot
com

------
buf
QA Engineer - 17hats | Sofia, Bulgaria

Let's say you're a freelance photographer/yoga teacher/designer/etc. How do
you keep your business running in an organized way? That's what we do.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Automated Testing: Write code to automate our test suite. - Capybara would be nice (we're a Ruby shop). Selenium/Cucumber is also fine.
        * Manual Testing: Find bugs, sometimes help kill them with fire, and then drink beers with your team about how bug-free 17hats is.
        * Lead by example
    

Requirements:

    
    
        - Solid written and spoken English, mostly the curse words
        - You want to work in a startup (a.k.a. a place that works hard and plays hard)
        - Experience with automated test tools (Selenium/Capybara)
        - Knowledge of web technologies like HTML, CSS, Javascript and HTTP
        - You can query things and update them if necessary (MySQL/Postgres)
        - Knowledge of cross-browser compatibility issues
        - Ability to create clear and concise bug reports with actionable steps to reproduce
    

Perks:

    
    
        - We'll pay you more than what you're making now. Sometimes a lot more.
        - Work from home occasionally
        - Unlimited holiday
        - Lunch stipend/ Free beer fridays
        - Equity in 17hats
        - Occasional travel to America
    

email buffy@17hats.com
[https://www.17hats.com/version2/public/jobs/index.html](https://www.17hats.com/version2/public/jobs/index.html)

~~~
ThePawnBreak
> \- We'll pay you more than what you're making now. Sometimes a lot more.

Does this apply only to Bulgarian candidates? Somehow it's hard to imagine
you're willing to pay more than a western salary (40-50k euro per year) for a
QA Engineer in Sofia.

------
melissa89
Hola Networks Hola develops P2P technologies that disrupt huge markets Hola
gives you the freedom to browse the web without censorship and to watch videos
with less buffering and faster start time Hola is the first community powered
(Peer-to-Peer) VPN, where users help each other to make the web accessible for
all, by sharing their idle resources. We take great care to protect your
privacy, security and personal information We believe that the finest products
are developed by small teams of great programmers. We are a small group of
developers and we are interested in finding the best professionals in the
world to join our team and develop the new generation of the internet. What we
are looking for: Talented developers that are: Self-managed Take initiative
Take ownership Code in JavaScript (we will also look at developers who are
excellent in C/C++/C#/Python - (the interview will be in JS) Are passionate
about what we do and how you can contribute to it Are constantly on the look-
out for better ways to do things Please contact melissa@hola.org to apply ALSO
- refer a developer and earn! For every one of your friends who ultimately
joins Hola, you will earn a $7,000 prize after they are employed for 3 months.

Please contact me at melissa@hola.org

------
colinbartlett
Data Engineer • Assembled Brands • NYC • REMOTE • Full Time

Assembled Brands is seeking a data engineer to join our growing data science
operation. Our data warehouse and associated analytics infrastructure supports
business decision making across all of our eCommerce, fashion, and lifestyle
brands.

You will work with other engineers to service company-wide requests for data
and will use BI tools, specifically Looker, to help setup self-service report
access for analysts. You'll be responsible for data enrichment projects along
with manipulation and cleaning of data and coalescing it from multiple
sources. Above all, you'll contribute to ensuring enterprise-wide confidence
in our data and the decisions we make using it.

Candidates should be SQL experts and have experience with Ruby. Understanding
of common retail and eCommerce metrics such as STR, UPT, AOV, ROAS, GMROI,
GMV, and other such alphabet soup is highly valued. Above all, applicants
should have impeccable communication and organization skills, as they will be
working with many people across the business to help them measure and meet
their goals.

We are headquartered in New York City, but our tech team works remotely.
Candidates should be home based between GMT -7 and GMT -3 time zones, where
the rest of our team resides.

Send a resume to colin@assembledbrands.com.

------
rjsen
Ravel Law ([http://ravellaw.com](http://ravellaw.com)) | San Francisco | Full-
time | Onsite

Ravel Law is a new legal search, analytics, and visualization platform. Ravel
enables lawyers to find, contextualize, and interpret information that turns
legal data into legal insights. Ravel's array of powerful tools – which
include data-driven, interactive visualizations and analytics – transforms how
lawyers understand the law and prepare for litigation. In today's global and
increasingly digital world, Ravel empowers attorneys to benefit from this huge
influx of information and find value in it.

In 2012, Ravel spun out of Stanford University's Law School, Computer Science
Department, and d.school, with the support of CodeX (Stanford's Center for
Legal Informatics).

We're looking for an experienced front-end engineer. We build our front-end in
Ember using Ember-CLI, ES6 transpilers, ember-data, and http-mocks for rapid
and modern development. Ideal candidates will be skilled in highly dynamic web
interface development (HTML, JavaScript, AJAX, jQuery). In addition,
candidates should have a passion for engineering unique interactive
visualizations with d3.js and potentially canvas/webGL. A flexible front-end
engineer with 3-5 years JavaScript experience will excel in this role, but 2+
years professional Ember experience will also distinguish leading candidates.

[https://jobs.lever.co/ravel/73e5b4a3-7732-4369-8b3a-d82c934f...](https://jobs.lever.co/ravel/73e5b4a3-7732-4369-8b3a-d82c934f97c2)

------
angelohuang
LeadIQ | [https://leadiq.com](https://leadiq.com) | On-site, Full-time |
Singapore | Visa sponsorship

* Scala developer: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/122518/scala-developer-leadiq](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/122518/scala-developer-leadiq)

* Javascript/front-end developer: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/123555/javascript-frontend-de...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/123555/javascript-frontend-developer-leadiq)

LeadIQ is building a sales prospecting automation platform to increase sales
productivity. Currently we provide a slick yet simple way to build accurate
prospect list, find contact info, enrich data, and sync to Salesforce. Soon we
are adding the capabilities to automate reach-outs and follow-ups. Customers
can tell us the kind of companies and roles to reach out to. We'll find the
prospects, reach-outs, and follow-ups.

Here's what customers say about us
[https://leadiq.io/customers](https://leadiq.io/customers)

We’ve built a great product using some unique skills, but as a team we
believe:

\- It's better to communicate too much than too little

\- DRY(don't repeat yourself) with hard work

\- Always help the code reviewer

\- Avoid knowledge silo

Please apply via provided links or contact me at angelo@leadiq.com

------
netpollywog
Ampion - Solar/Renewable Energy Startup | Boston MA | Full-stack Developers,
DevOps, Front-end Developers/Designers | On-site (part remote) - Full-time |
$80k-$130k+

We are building a platform to help the pioneers of distributed energy
generation replace fossil fuels with renewables. We need smart, motivated, and
experienced developers and engineers willing to rethink the utility industry
and scale our performance monitoring, high-volume billing procedures, and
state-by-state regulatory compliance framework. We serve businesses,
municipalities, schools, energy co-ops, hospitals, and solar/hydro/wind
developers who want to bring on board customers to share in the benefits of
renewable energy without the need for a large up-front investment. Our market
opportunity is incredibly strong in the US and extends worldwide.

Currently our stack includes Rails, mySQL and Angular on AWS at a mature MVP
stage, but we are looking for engineers with experience in any technology that
will help us deliver amazing real-time data analysis and flexibility as we
scale out to meet ever-growing demand. We are also looking for front-end UI
designers and developers who can help us build out amazing data visualization
and customer acquisition components, as well as mobile apps. We seek to create
a diverse, inclusive environment where everyone can exercise their initiative
and creativity.

Our office is in Back Bay, Boston, and we are looking for folks who can work
on-site at least a few days a week. We offer competitive compensation and
Health, Dental and 401K.

Contact: dev.jobs@ampion.net - please put "[HN]" in the subject

------
JulianLuerken
HelloFresh | Berlin, ONSITE

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market. This is a unique opportunity to gain valuable and challenging
experience at a rapidly growing startup. Responsibility is given from day one
to use your initiative and creativity to help us grow our business. We are
fast-paced and love the food world.

We're looking for Senior Frontend and Backend Developers who are keen to gain
exposure to a modern stack and work as part of a team of exceptional
engineers.

We work with PHP, Go, Docker, React.JS/Redux, Angular.JS, and are currently
transitioning towards a microservice focused approach.

The recruiting process starts with

\- the application screening,

\- then there will be a general interview (25 minutes) introducing HelloFresh,
getting to know each other, and clarifying any practical concerns (relocation,
visa, etc.),

\- then there will be a technical test administered through Github with a
subsequent code review,

\- one technical interview with one of our lead developers (60 minutes) to go
more into detail about your experiences, common design patterns and to
introduce our codebase,

\- and finally there will be an interview with our CTO to go over any
remaining questions you might have.

If you're keen to join our team, please apply here:
[http://grnh.se/cix4ea](http://grnh.se/cix4ea)

------
it-deshaw
Software Developer | New York, NY | On-site | Full-time

The D. E. Shaw group brings together some of the best minds in computer
science, mathematics, physics, and engineering to work at the intersection of
finance and technology. Members of our versatile technical staff exhibit a
range of strong quantitative and programming abilities, with software
developers and quantitative analysts collaborating on challenging problems
that directly impact the firm's continued success.

Quality and innovation are imperative for creating computationally-intensive
solutions for trading profitably in markets around the globe. Developers bring
strong analytical, mathematical, and software design skills to a variety of
projects, including the formulation of statistical models for our computerized
trading strategies, distributed system development, real-time data analysis,
and the creation of tools for advanced mathematical modeling. Technology is an
integral part of virtually everything we do and our team enjoys access to some
of the most advanced computing resources in the world. Successful candidates
have traditionally been the top students in their programs and have extensive
software development experience. We welcome outstanding candidates at all
experience levels.

Isaac.Torres@deshaw.com

------
dror
[http://www.worldreader.org](http://www.worldreader.org) | Full stack node.js
developer | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

Worldreader is a non-profit on a mission to bring digital books to every child
and her family, so that they can improve their lives. Every month over half a
million people use Worldreader’s library of 40,000 e-books to read in 40
languages in countries such as Ethiopia, Nigeria, India and Philippines.

You will join our small technical team in San Francisco in an office that is
fun but very serious about our mission. We are located a short distance from
the Civic Center BART station.

We are looking for a senior node.js developer to help design our next
generation architecture, migrate to a more unified architecture as well as
develop some of the new critical pieces.

[http://www.worldreader.org/about-us/jointheteam/careers-
unit...](http://www.worldreader.org/about-us/jointheteam/careers-united-
states/#FullStackSF)

Hiring Process

* Submit email a resume with a cover letter

* Short introductory phone call with HR

* Complete a take-home assignment. You can convince us to look at a Github project you created instead.

* Conduct a 30-60 minutes phone interview covering your project.

* Conduct a 2-3 hours in person interview in S.F. and a Skype call with our team in Barcelona

* We check your references.

* We make you an offer.

------
alexzhu
AlphaSheets | San Francisco, CA | Frontend Developer (React) | Full-time
(contractors welcome too) | Remote or onsite

What we're building: Collaborative, programmable spreadsheets. Think Google
Sheets, but like this:
[http://www.alphasheets.com/videos/headliner.gif](http://www.alphasheets.com/videos/headliner.gif)
You can check more examples out at alphasheets.com.

AlphaSheets marries the capabilities of spreadsheets (simple WYSIWYG
calculation interface) with the full power of programming. We've gotten
excitement from wall street quants, marketing analysts, pharmaceutical
scientists, insurance analysts. Our broader audience is the burgeoning
population of people who can write small bits of code but aren't full-on
software engineers. We envision a future where tens of millions of people with
these skills see AlphaSheets as their tool of choice for data analysis. Short
video demo: [http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif](http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif)

1 yr+ React experience is a must. We have a React+ES6+Flow / Haskell stack. We
love seeking leverage through good architecture, languages (Haskell!),
frameworks, and tools. (Doesn't matter at all for this position if you don't
know Haskell.) We're well funded (big seed round) and have 3 years' runway so
we're not going away overnight. Our culture is one of efficient, open
communication and rational decision making. You'll be joining a founding team
of 4 guys out of MIT.

Email our CTO (Anand Srinivasan) at anand (at) alphasheets (dot) com

------
melvinmt
Wag Labs, Inc. | wagwalking.com | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite | No
VISA sponsorship (except Canadian/Australian citizens)

Wag is the fast-growing on-demand dog walking startup and we're currently
offering our dog walking service in 10 major cities in the US. Our HQ is
conveniently located on the Sunset Strip (West Hollywood) and we're backed by
several top VCs.

Our tech stack consists of: backend API (PHP/Laravel), iOS apps (Obj-C),
Android apps (Java/Javascript), web app (Angular) and internal tools that use
React/Redux.

We know you are busy so we aim not to take too much of your time, our
interview process is: online code challenge (1-3 hrs), 1-2 phone screens if
not local (< 1.5hr) and an on-site interview (<3 hrs).

We are looking for:

Full Stack Engineer - proficient in at least 1 backend language
(php/python/ruby/go/etc) and in javascript (angular/react), devops experience
a plus

Mobile Engineer - iOS and/or Android, experience w/ working in a mobile
development team, releasing multiple versions of the same app and at least 1
app in the app store

Product Designer - experience w/ mobile app design, DTP, vector art, portfolio
required

QA/Test Engineer - experience w/ automated software testing, regression
testing, stress testing, assist unit testing with writing test frameworks,
misc. functional/nonfunctional testing.

Please submit resume, a short intro abt yourself, and the role you're applying
for to melvin@wagwalking.com

------
ksomer
UnifyID | [https://unify.id](https://unify.id) | San Francisco, SOMA | ONSITE
| Fulltime | $80k-130k | EQUITY | Join us in fixing authentication at UnifyID!
Hate passwords? So do we. We believe that within five years, passwords will no
longer be the predominant method of authentication. We are UnifyID, Runner-up
in TechCrunch Disrupt Battlefield 2016. We are building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy. We
are a well-funded security startup in San Francisco and we are looking for
enthusiastic builders to get in on the ground floor and work on some of the
most challenging technical problems around. The founders are from MIT and
Stanford and have worked together on a previous security startup that was
successfully acquired. We offer competitive salaries and awesome
perks/benefits, and are a few blocks from 4th/King Caltrain & BART. Ideal
candidates must be in the Bay Area, no remote workers. We are currently
seeking engineers for: Frontend, Security, Full-Stack, Machine Learning, and
iOS & Android: [https://unify.id/careers.html](https://unify.id/careers.html)
Come help us build the next generation identity platform, and have fun while
doing it! Reach out at "jobs AT unify.id" and mention HN!

TechCrunch Disrupt Battlefield video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaCl4pHuxlU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaCl4pHuxlU)

------
ig1
Insight Analysts | MarketInvoice | London, UK (we've hired two people from HN)
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

We're looking for people who combine a passion for data with a passion for
business/growth.

You can either be from a business background with a technical bent (you don't
need to be able to code but we'd want you to understand SQL & Excel) or
someone from a technical background who's interested in a more business
focused role.

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide and already providing £30
million/month to small businesses. It's a £100bn/year market which is
dominated by legacy lenders and banks with complex processes and shady
practices. We’re bringing transparency and simplicity to the market.

All roles have equity options with low strike price and employee friendly
terms.

We use a standardized candidate review/interview process to ensure we treat
every candidate fairly and minimize implicit biases.

Reach me at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com

------
recruit-ibotta
Ibotta | Denver, CO | Full Time, Onsite
[https://ibotta.com/careers](https://ibotta.com/careers)

Headquartered in Denver, Ibotta is transforming the consumer shopping
experience by making it easy for shoppers to earn cash back on their everyday
purchases, like groceries, electronics, clothing, gifts, home, office supplies
and more. We’re one of the most frequently used apps in the U.S., and we’re
continuously striving to improve our user experience, enhancing the app’s the
unique interactive platform that empowers users to shop smarter and provides
brands with unmatched access to an engaged and loyal millennial audience.
Since launching in 2012, Ibotta has more than 16 million downloads and has put
more than $100 million back into users’ pockets.

Our current needs:

Fullstack Engineer - [http://grnh.se/4nxjse1](http://grnh.se/4nxjse1)

Platform Engineer - [http://grnh.se/k7fvi61](http://grnh.se/k7fvi61)

iOS Engineer - [http://grnh.se/5a1yno1](http://grnh.se/5a1yno1)

If interested, please apply through the applications supplied in the links
above. Information on benefits, etc. provided. Mention you are from HN!

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for 2 roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst:
[http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29) (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

------
spark1
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the shipping process for e-commerce companies. We allow users to
buy postage labels, check rates, verify addresses, track shipments, and more
with all of the major shipping companies. We've raised over $4 million in
funding from Y Combinator, SV Angel, and CrunchFund.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails or Python
experience to join the EasyPost team. You will be a key member of our team
making important technical decisions that will shape the company's future. If
you love to code, want to build APIs, and work on a collaborative team of
developers to build meaningful products, then we’d love to meet you!

We can offer you:

• Competitive salary and equity

• Comprehensive benefits plan and 401(k)

• Flexible work hours and paid time off

• Free daily lunches

• Opportunity to make a huge impact at a start-up with great traction

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

If you have any questions about the benefits of working here or want to send
in your resume or Github, email us at work@easypost.com

------
jscalisi
Crew | San Francisco, CA | Onsite and Full Time

\- Senior Software Engineer, Back-End
([https://crewapp.com/jobs/backend](https://crewapp.com/jobs/backend))

\- Senior Android Engineer
([https://crewapp.com/jobs/android](https://crewapp.com/jobs/android))

Crew is a messaging app that already helps thousands of businesses, schools,
fire departments, and even sports leagues communicate with their teams all in
one place. Managers and co-workers can easily perform fundamental day-to-day
parts of their work on the app by sending messages, making announcements,
swapping shifts, and assigning tasks. Today, these organizations are often
using a combination of chaotic text message chains and paper to perform these
actions. Crew instead presents a unified, powerful, and simple app-based
solution. You can read more about what customers say they love about Crew in
Apple App Store with 4+ stars and Google Play
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.android.crew&hl=en#details-
reviews)).

Contact: joe@crewapp.com

------
chriswoodford
Gobble (YC W14) | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineers | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://gobble.com/careers](https://gobble.com/careers)

We're hiring techies that love a Hell's Kitchen style challenge. We're a small
but well seasoned team looking for the creme de la creme to join us in solving
the problem that busy people face when trying to eat well every day.

We apply engineering to every part of our "full stack food" company. That
means working closely with our CEO, Michael Mina trained Chefs, and logistics
masterminds to solve complex problems every day that directly impact thousands
of families across the country.

Think you can handle the heat? We've got wild organic growth right now and
lots of meaty challenges for engineers with a very hungry mind.

* Senior Full Stack Engineer - [https://gobble.com/careers?gh_jid=260124](https://gobble.com/careers?gh_jid=260124)

* Front End Engineer - [https://gobble.com/careers?gh_jid=458644](https://gobble.com/careers?gh_jid=458644)

* Data Engineer - [https://gobble.com/careers?gh_jid=260128](https://gobble.com/careers?gh_jid=260128)

------
dwhitworth1
Bound Round Pty Ltd | Sydney (Frenchs Forest) OR Newcastle, Australia | ONSITE
Hiring: Mid-level Software Developer Compensation: Up to 90k (package), DOE

At Bound Round, we help traveling families find, review and book tours,
activities and excursions. We’re a fast-growing, well-funded startup that’s
been doing this for over 4 years now, with no signs of slowing down. This is
an on-site/local position, but there will be opportunities to work from home.

We’re looking for a full-stack Ruby on Rails / JavaScript developer to join
our growing engineering team. The successful candidate will work alongside
colleagues in a cross-functional team to solve our most difficult product
challenges.

\- Participate in all stages of the product lifecycle - planning, strategy,
brainstorming, development \- Be empowered to create change. We’re always open
to doing things better and your voice will be heard. \- Help us scale as the
company grows. Architecture, stability and scalability are important to us.
Help us get it right.

The stack: Ruby on Rails 4.2x, PostgreSQL, AWS (S3 and CloudFront), Sidekiq /
Redis, JavaScript & jQuery, Algolia Search, Hogan.js

Qualifications: \- 2+ years shipping web applications to production \-
Familiarity with Ruby on Rails \- Solid JavaScript skills (bonus points for
Angular.js) \- HTML5/CSS3 \- Experience with integrating and consuming third-
party APIs \- Ability to communicate effectively \- Experience with TDD/BDD \-
Ability to write elegant, readable code \- Attention to software development
fundamentals Contact me, Donovan, at donovan@boundround.com with a resume and
cover letter if interested!

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Android developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca)

\- iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4)

\- Product manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0)

\- Marketing, Software engineering interns
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
ssharp
Embrace Pet Insurance | Cleveland, OH | Full-time | Onsite
[https://www.embracepetinsurance.com](https://www.embracepetinsurance.com)

Embrace Pet Insurance is an industry pack leader. We make the needs of pet
parents a priority and strives to offer them the best product and service in a
personal, but professional, manner. Embrace has been recognized by the Plain
Dealer as one of “Northeast Ohio's Top Workplaces” and is a five-time winner
of the NorthCoast 99, a program that recognizes 99 workplaces for top talent
in NE Ohio.

We're looking for a Digital Analyst to help measure and optimize the
effectiveness of our digital marketing. You'll work across multiple digital
lead channels, with a large focus on our paid advertising campaigns. You'll be
able to wear many hats and find interesting places to improve and optimize our
efforts.

We're also hiring a software developer. We're a C# and Microsoft shop with
Angular on the front-end.

You can send me your resume via email: [sms] at [embracepetinsurance.com] or
apply formally here: [http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Embrace-Pet-
Insurance/jobs](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Embrace-Pet-Insurance/jobs)

------
jeffkeeling
Front-End Developer | HigherMe (YC W2015) |
[https://higherme.com](https://higherme.com) | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

HigherMe is removing the grind of finding and staffing hourly jobs. Job-
seekers only have to fill out one application for thousands of jobs positions.
They don’t even have to apply for jobs themselves as employers can reach out
instead. Our platform helps both sides in this process with features like
text-to-apply and job interview scheduling while employers can easily keep
track of applicants all the way to the on-boarding process.

Our engineering department is looking for a junior/mid-level front-end
developer to help us roll-out the multitude of features we have planned. We
work in a pretty standard React.js/Webpack stack with Alt.js providing our
flux implementation. We’re looking for someone who has made something
interesting with React on the side and understands their way around a single
page app.

We’ll start the interview process with a phone interview followed by coming
into the office.

Apply at Angelist: [https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/100150-frontend-
developer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/100150-frontend-developer)

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Equity: 10-20% | REMOTE welcome

I'm Billy Tetrud, the Founder of Tixit. We're a small (5 person) team building
a lightening fast extensible project management system that lets teams work on
their terms. [https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1) We're
looking for a 2nd technical cofounder to accellerate the development of our
product, which is currently alpha-stage. You'd be working with me (the other
technical cofounder) in designing and implementing the core backend as well
the web frontend. We value our test-driven development, clear internal and
external documentation, and doing things right rather than rushing things. Our
stack is node.js and mongodb.

I'm happy to chat with you over the phone about what we're doing. Email me at
billy@tixit.me and mention you're from HN, I'd love to hear what you've been
working on.

Thanks, Billy Tetrud, Founder at Tixit, billy@tixit.me
[https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

------
jdshutt
Dreamable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Remote Okay

We are seeking a talented Full Stack Ruby on Rails for the LettersTo brand
that spans across Web, mobile, and print. The right candidate will be a
talented Ruby on Rails Developer who has a passion for programming, possesses
a good understanding of agile practices, and has a desire to join a team of
exceptional developers working in a fast-paced environment to deliver first-
class software.

We also appreciate good collaboration skills (especially remotely), and
experience working with product managers, designers, and developers.

Responsibilities

* Work in a fast paced collaborative and agile environment, following agile methodologies

* Have an extensive knowledge of the entire stack and ability to operate as a Full Stack developer

* Write clean, maintainable, reusable, reliable, and efficient Ruby code; Design robust, scalable and secure features

* Contribute in all phases of the development lifecycle - architecture, design and development, user experience development, documentation, unit testing, delivery and maintenance

* Monitoring and troubleshooting performance of the system as necessary

[http://dreamable.applytojob.com/apply/x9oras/Full-Stack-
Ruby...](http://dreamable.applytojob.com/apply/x9oras/Full-Stack-Ruby-On-
Rails-Developer)

------
demircancelebi
Hey! You can also check out
[https://www.whoishiringpp.com](https://www.whoishiringpp.com) for filtering
jobs on this page.

------
MGallagher
Synthace ([http://www.synthace.com](http://www.synthace.com)) | London, UK
|Senior Front-end Engineer | Full-time | On-site

Senior Front-End Engineer We are looking for a talented and experienced front
end engineer to spearhead development of the Antha OS user interface.

The Project Named by the World Economic Forum as one of the world’s 30
Technology Pioneers 2016, Synthace is re-imagining how we work with biology.

Day-to-day, you’ll be working with a tight-knit, multidisciplinary development
team. Technically, you’ll be delivering a web-based front end in Google
Polymer across both mobile and desktop platforms, handling backend
communications via SocketIO and RESTful services.

Key requirements: • Expertise in Javascript, with experience in at least one
of React, AngularJS, Meteor, Flux • Substantial experience and expertise
delivering complex single-page apps • Knowledge of all aspects of UI
development • At least 3 years’ professional experience • Experience of agile
development and a devotion to testing (TDD/BDD)

Strongly preferred: • Experience using Google Polymer • Experience leading UI
development • Knowledge of data visualisation methods e.g. D3 • Experience
developing server-side JS e.g. Node. Conditions:

£50-65k Salary Additionally, we offer a package including 25 days’ annual
leave + public holidays, company share options, 10% of salary pension
contribution, and income protection, life, and private medical insurances.

email: jobs@synthace.com to apply

Interview process: Telephone interview, Coding Test, On-site Interview

------
andrewcarpenter
Critical Juncture | San Francisco | Full-time | Ruby on Rails

Are you tired of companies that are focused more on their next round of
funding than solving important problems? Are you looking to use your
development skills to make a social impact? As a full stack Rails developer at
Critical Juncture, you will be an integral part of a small and dynamic team
that works on important problems every day. You’ll deepen your knowledge, grow
your skills, and see the immediate impact of your work on our education,
government and healthcare partners.

We're four software developers making a big difference: our applications are
used to improve maternal health outcomes at more than three quarters of
hospitals in California, Oregon and Washington, address educational equity at
the Oakland Unified School District, and facilitate participation in the
Federal regulatory process.

We're looking for folks with professional software development experience to
help us design, build and launch some exciting new applications. Please
contact us at jobs@criticaljuncture.org

[https://www.criticaljuncture.org/jobs/2016-10-03-full-
stack-...](https://www.criticaljuncture.org/jobs/2016-10-03-full-stack-rails-
developer.html)

~~~
alexbel
Is it a remote position or onsite?

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero -
[https://studentloanhero.com/](https://studentloanhero.com/) \- Austin, TX -
Full Time - Remote

Founded in 2012, Student Loan Hero is on a mission to help 43 million
Americans manage and repay over $1.3 trillion in student loan debt. Student
Loan Hero combines financial education with easy-to-use tools, unbiased
personalized advice and repayment plans to help people become financially
healthy.

Our student loan tools include student loan data aggregation and analysis,
consolidation and refinancing analysis, budgeting tools, and student loan
repayment suggestions.

Student Loan Hero is the smartest way for student loan borrowers to repay
their student loans, saving time, money and frustration.

Current Openings:

* Digital Product Manager: [https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/325519](https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/325519)

* Conversion Copywriter: [https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/313959](https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/313959)

More jobs:
[https://studentloanhero.com/careers/](https://studentloanhero.com/careers/)

------
einacio
MinTrans | Buenos Aires, Argentina | Full Time | ONSITE Estamos en la búsqueda
de desarrolladores web PHP (de momento se considerará prioritario fullstack)
para integrarse al área de sistemas. Ofrecemos un excelente ambiente laboral,
con orientación a hacer aplicaciones útiles para la gente, y remuneración
competitiva de acuerdo a experiencia. La oficina esta ubicada frente a Plaza
de Mayo.

Mandáme tu CV a palviggi arroba transporte punto gob punto ar y hablamos.

------
jpcody
Senior Software Engineer | AcademicWorks | Austin, TX | Onsite (Relocation
Available)

\--

Solve hard problems that truly matter with a team that's smart, experienced,
and kind.

 _The Company:_ A small-and-growing (45 members) company using technology to
improve access to higher education

 _The Department:_ A 3-member product engineering team within an 11-member
engineering department

 _Technical Details:_ Rails, AWS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Cassandra, Redis,
Memcached, and some internal tooling in Go

 _The Interview Process:_ You'll talk to me (Product Engineering Manager),
then our CTO, do some remote coding to chat code, come on-site and pair, meet
the team, and meet a founder.

\--

You're pragmatic, smart, work well with others, and take ownership of features
from planning to production. Preferably, you're proficient with some of our
technical stack, and you'll make the entire team better as an individual
contributor, a teacher, and an occasional foil.

We take a lot of pride in accomplishing disproportionately big tasks, and to
do that we treat engineers like professionals with clear expectations and
regular feedback. Our company values are kindness and respect, engagement, and
obsession with our clients' experience, and we all strive to exhibit those
daily.

\--

jcody@academicworks.com More:
[https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d...](https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d6da)

------
smayzes
Sycle | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE | Full-stack Web Developer / AngularJS
Developer / Laravel(PHP) Developer

What we do: Sycle’s mission is to facilitate the delivery of better hearing to
the world. We develop software and solutions that allow you to spend more time
with patients.

What we are looking for: We would like to hire a few good people. We are
looking for people proficient in PHP (Laravel), AngularJS, and MySQL. We are
looking for those who are full-stack developers as well as those who are
specialists in either language (Especially AngularJS). We are a team of
engineers who care about the quality of the code, understand solid principles,
driving standards, and helping train the team on new and exciting features in
PHP, Laravel, Angular. We are looking for developers who are interested in
being key technical influencers for our core products.

We are launching to a private beta for our new product next week and will need
to grow fast. We have a generic job posting up here:
[https://web.sycle.net/about-us/careers/](https://web.sycle.net/about-
us/careers/) You can apply through the email on that link or email me directly
at shawn.mayzes [at] sycle [dot] net

------
priteau
University of Chicago | Chicago (IL, USA) ONSITE | Cloud Computing Software
Developer

About us: The Nimbus team is a pioneer in infrastructure cloud computing
having developed what is now recognized as the first open source
Infrastructure-as-a-Service implementation.

About the job:

The job involves participation in two Nimbus projects. First, it will involve
contributing to building and operating the Chameleon experimental
infrastructure for cloud computing (www.chameleoncloud.org). Specific tasks
might involve: working with OpenStack to provide additional features or
troubleshoot problems, help operate the testbed working closely with our
system administrators, and respond to user requests.

The second project involves participating in development of infrastructure
that combines cloud computing and HPC capabilities for resource management and
container optimization. Specific tasks will involve enhancing or developing
infrastructure-as-a-service system (e.g., Openstack), exploring or
orchestrating their interaction with HPC tools (such as e.g., batch
schedulers), and performance evaluation.

Visit [http://www.nimbusproject.org/jobs/](http://www.nimbusproject.org/jobs/)
for the full job description and how to apply.

------
aeontech
Ryzen | ONSITE / TELECOMMUTE | Full Stack Engineer | Cupertino, CA

Looking for a full stack web engineer, ideally one not averse to doing a bit
of devops on the side (yes, we know that's almost a mythical creature).

By full-stack we mean decent knowledge of SQL (we're on Postgres), ability to
write well-documented code, create sane API's, familiarity with CSS and
progressive enhancement, experience with PHP|Laravel / Python|Django /
Ruby|Rails (one or all of them), experience working with React and/or Angular
on real projects.

Devops skills needed are purely practical - deploying and scaling with a PAAS,
bringing up a server from scratch, perhaps tuning configurations for specific
load (VM vs Postgres vs Hadoop have different requirements), knowing how to
set up a testable, repeatable backup/restore process, etc.

The mix of work would be 90% development, 10% devops.

Office in Cupertino, regular shuttles from SF and East Bay available.
Potential for partially remote work depending on performance. Six month
contract with periodic extensions, potential full-time conversion. Very
competitive hourly salary.

Fluent command of english language, and green card or citizenship required.
Big company, small team, interesting work. Message me at
stroganov.a@gmail.com.

------
jonwarman
Segovia | www.thesegovia.com | NY, NY | ONSITE | FULLTIME | Software to fight
extreme poverty.

Segovia improves the lives of the poor by connecting them to global payment
networks. We build technology that makes it easy for organizations to pay
anyone, anytime, anywhere in the emerging markets.

Over a billion people worldwide receive social protection or economic aid, but
NGOs and governments operate anti-poverty programs without modern enterprise
tools, resulting in significant fraud, waste, and delay. Our beneficiary
enrollment and payment products dramatically improve the distribution of
essential resources to those who lack access to banking and who are hardest to
reach.

Segovia is a venture-backed, mission-driven, for-profit company, and we are
hiring exceptional full-stack software engineers who share in our vision. Our
team includes the founders of cash transfer charity GiveDirectly and early
engineers from Facebook and Foursquare. Our investors include Reid Hoffman,
Omidyar Network, and Global Innovation Fund.

Press | [http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1](http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1) |
[http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3](http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3) |
[http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2](http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2)

White Paper | [http://bit.ly/2dTrnHz](http://bit.ly/2dTrnHz)

Apply |
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

------
mbrundle
Printastic | Data Scientist | London, UK | Python | ONSITE | Full Time |
rehan@getprintastic.com

Printastic is a mobile app for building attractive photo books from a user's
photo collection with minimal effort (www.getprintastic.com). We're a small
startup going through an exciting rapid growth stage. We're looking for a
second data scientist to collaborate closely with the core team on building
machine learning / computer vision methods for automatically generating
candidate photo albums, predicting user behaviour from their app usage data,
and other projects. You'll need a technical graduate degree, demonstrable
experience with Python and machine learning, a strong interest in keeping up
with the latest developments in ML/CV and an ability to learn new techniques
and languages quickly. (CV experience is a bonus but not necessary.)

Interview process is an initial phone screen, a 2hr max onsite (where you'll
be asked about your previous work, we'll discuss an academic journal article,
and we'll brainstorm a project), and a final phone call with one of our
technical advisors.

We're based in Farringdon. If you're interested, please send a CV + covering
letter to rehan@getprintastic.com.

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time | ONSITE | jobspec:
[https://gist.github.com/noverloop/c009b47332cb75b8659692753e...](https://gist.github.com/noverloop/c009b47332cb75b8659692753eed58ff)

=== Senior software engineer ==

We are looking for a senior software engineer who can pull his weight and
write clean and maintainable code to join our existing engineering team. We
are currently 2 senior devs, one junior dev and a data scientist and foster
love for memes, rock music, fantasy lore, clean maintainable code and pushing
code.

The main job will be to take ownership of the early payments API and help us
build the first version and then expand its coverage. You will work closely
with our data scientist and our risk analyst.

\- integrate new datasources and expand geographic coverage

\- integrate machine learning microservices

\- Maintain and extend our pricing algorithm

\- implement the API for early payments against outstanding invoices

You must have deep working knowledge of at least one modern language (ruby,
python, scala, elexir,...) and experience with ruby is a big plus. Knowledge
of ruby is not required as we strongly believe that great engineers can learn
any language in a reasonable timeframe.

Please let me know if you are interested by emailing me at nicolas@novicap.com

------
SJES
DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | Work Remotely | Open Source

At Raising the Floor, we’re an international coalition of individuals and
organizations dedicated to ensuring that the Internet, and everything
available through it, is accessible to people with accessibility barriers due
to disability, literacy, or age, and regardless of economic resources.

Our vision is to revolutionize the landscape of assistive technology by
creating an infrastructure to facilitate the development, distribution, and
support of a wide range of affordable accessibility solutions around the
world. That is, the Global Public Inclusive Infrastructure (GPII).

You will join a team of bright and talented software developers located across
continents, who are passionate about our vision, that of radically improving
the access to technology. How? By developing a system that supports the
“portability” of user preferences across any platform or device.

Among other duties, you will help the team improve the Continuous
Integration/Continuous Deployment pipeline (from developer tools, to testing,
to deploying to production), including troubleshooting issues at any stage,
and you will help the team automate all aspects of the process of deploying
applications and the infrastructure required for them (container
orchestration, storage, networking, security, authentication, logging,
monitoring, etc.)

For more information and to apply:
[https://gethired.com/a/2cd9a7b1-68b5-4e57-abbe-7fb217a7010f?...](https://gethired.com/a/2cd9a7b1-68b5-4e57-abbe-7fb217a7010f?rcid=JOBLIL)

Or send your resume to: jobs@raisingthefloor.org

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa
assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired. We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative
Companies in Canada".

\- Product Designer, UX+IxD - [http://grnh.se/1y3txb1](http://grnh.se/1y3txb1)

\- Product Consultant - [http://grnh.se/0akeq41](http://grnh.se/0akeq41)

\- Lead Project Manager - [http://grnh.se/7udpje1](http://grnh.se/7udpje1)

\- ZenHub Backend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/jf0nih](http://grnh.se/jf0nih)

\- Polyglot Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/8dseqk](http://grnh.se/8dseqk)

\- Software Engineer (New Grad) -
[http://grnh.se/ra04t8](http://grnh.se/ra04t8)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills? Apply at
[http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with your own
job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
ismyrnow
AppGeo | Boston, MA | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | www.appgeo.com

AppGeo is looking for a full-stack engineer to help us build rich, interactive
applications for the modern web. Our small team of engineers are polyglots who
regularly use a wide array of technologies, including React, Node.js, and
Postgres.

We need your help to build mapping applications which will be used by people
all over the country, from local governments to large corporations. Our
applications have helped policymakers create affordable housing,
transportation agencies report road conditions, and businesses find optimal
locations for new stores.

Here are some of the responsibilities you might have:

\- Write HTML5 and CSS3 for the front-end

\- Develop client-side applications using JavaScript (along with React or
Ember.js)

\- Build maps using Leaflet, Google Maps, or ArcGIS

\- Build RESTful back-ends using Node.js or ASP.NET

\- Help design and work with SQL databases

\- Deploy and maintain apps using AWS or Google Cloud Platform

Open-source technology is at the core of most of our solutions. Many of our
engineers contribute to open-source projects, and even speak at conferences.

We have excellent benefits including medical/dental/vision insurance, 401k
with match, commuter benefits, and flexible hours, including working from home
when you need to.

Send a resume and cover letter to devjob@appgeo.com. Please include your
salary expectations, US citizenship status, and links to your online profiles
(GitHub, Stack Overflow, LinkedIn), if any.

------
jcwilde
Toronto, Canada | Kira Systems | REMOTE ok | Clojure/ClojureScript Web
Developer

Kira Inc. is a Toronto-based startup using machine learning to automate legal
work. We’re looking for a developer to work on our Clojure and ClojureScript
web application. Our stack includes reactive single-page web client code and a
distributed backend to handle internal computations. Our team is small,
pragmatic, and inquisitive; we love learning new technologies and balance
adoption with good analysis. To us, agile is a verb, not a noun, we adopt what
works for us rather than strictly following a particular methodology. We
prefer to hire near our downtown Toronto office, but also welcome remote
applicants.

This position is focused on internal tools such as application analytics and
internal integrations. It involves a bit of everything in the web stack:

    
    
      * Client-side UI code.
      * Server-side REST routes.
      * Platform and core APIs.
      * Document and report generation.
    

You should have knowledge of some of these. Most of all we look for those
interested in learning.

Please send us:

    
    
      * cover letter — tell us why you’re interested,
      * resume/linkedin profile,
      * link to github projects or other work samples.
    

If we like the look of what you send us, we'll ask you to perform a short
take-home coding test, and if that is satisfactory, we'll invite to an
interview with the team.

Please apply online at
[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-131123-clojureclojurescri...](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-131123-clojureclojurescript-
web-developer)

------
thijsc
AppSignal | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | REMOTE
[https://appsignal.com/jobs/customer-success-
manager](https://appsignal.com/jobs/customer-success-manager)

AppSignal provides amazing insights into the workings and effects of
applications.

We're looking for a customer success manager that will welcome customers, help
guide them through their trial and stay in touch with them during their time
as a customer.

------
jwoah12
BAMTech (formerly MLB Advanced Media) | NYC | Full-time | Onsite

BAMTech was recently spun off from MLBAM, the technology and digital media
division of Major League Baseball. We provide end-to-end content and media
delivery solutions over web, mobile, and connected devices. Our partners
include MLB, HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL, GoPro, and more. Check out our CTO's keynote
at last year's AWS Re:invent conference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400).

Our headquarters is inside Chelsea Market in Manhattan. My team, Content
Delivery Engineering (CDE), owns the systems that allow client applications
(web, mobile, connected devices) to consume content metadata (video, photos,
articles, and any other content that gets exposed to consumers) from all of
our clients. We're hiring Software Engineers of all levels as we grow to take
on more and more partners. The interview process consists of a 45 minute phone
screen in which we do some coding online, followed by an on-site interview
where you'll have four one-hour sessions with 1-2 interviewers in each
session. Please shoot me an email for more info.

~~~
jacques_chester
I've worked tangentially with BAM engineers. It's a team doing giant amounts
of traffic without much fanfare.

------
danielnc
CareMessage (YC W14) - REMOTE - Software Engineering - FullTime

We are looking for full-time front end web developer to help build next
generation web applications that streamlines care management and allows
interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. As a Front End
Software Engineer at CareMessage, you will specialize in building responsive
and elegant web applications that scale to millions of users in multiple
languages. You'll be working on exciting projects like optimizing user
experience, improving and building new integrations with existing APIs and
building our customer analytics code . Our team believes in an Agile
development environment, test driven development. Our front end architecture
is based on AngularJS, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it out and
try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the dev process and
how to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. We're remote first!
All of our developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location

More Info: [http://grnh.se/syebd4](http://grnh.se/syebd4)

------
mike_heffner
Librato | San Francisco, CA | Data and Operations Engineers | Full Time

Librato, located in San Francisco, develops a unique cloud-based platform
designed to help companies collect, visualize, store and create alerts on
large amounts of streaming data to manage the health of their applications.
Our parent company SolarWinds provides powerful and affordable IT management
software for the enterprise to more than 100,000 customers worldwide. SWI has
$500M in revenue and 40% growth year over year. Together we offer application
performance management for any environment, with unexpected simplicity.

We are looking to hire full time software engineers for our data and
operations teams. We are passionate about monitoring, run entirely in AWS,
develop in Java/Python/Golang/Ruby/C++, and believe in a healthy work/life
balance.

This is an example of some of the software we build and run:
[http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-
distribute...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-distributed-
stream-processing-with-superchief/)

More info at [http://librato.jobs](http://librato.jobs)

------
bkuncz
Y Media Labs | Redwood City, CA & Atlanta, GA | Full Time | Onsite

Senior Mobile Designer / Team Lead

We are growing, and we are growing fast. If you are looking to work on an
array of mobile apps that span across different industries such as finance,
automobile, healthcare, retail, consumer, enterprise and entertainment, then
you have come to right place. We are a full service mobile interactive agency
for some of the most leading brands and emerging startups. We design, develop,
and market mobile applications that are custom built to exceed client
expectations. Y Media Labs focuses on innovation, proactive implementation,
and a rich user experience. We have collaborated with clients such as PayPal,
Staples, American Express, EMC, Nom Nom Paleo and Credit Karma to disrupt
their fields and monetize new opportunities.

We have been responsible for over 300 million downloads, built over 200+ apps,
worked with 24 Fortune 500 companies and been featured on the app store over
700+ times!

If interested, please send your resume to our head of recruitment, Ben Kuncz (
ben.kuncz@ymedialabs.com ).

Portfolio of of our work can be found at
[http://www.ymedialabs.com/work](http://www.ymedialabs.com/work)

------
eli
Industry Dive | [http://industrydive.com/](http://industrydive.com/) |
Washington, DC | onsite | Project Mgr

TECHNICAL PROJECT MANAGER

Industry Dive is a profitable, four-year-old digital media company. We publish
business news and original analysis for 2 million executives in 12 industries.
We've been named a "best place to work" in 2015 and 2016 by the Washington
Business Journal.

As our development team grows, we need to keep improving our workflow and
processes to keep us efficient. We're looking for a project manager to help us
up our game and to keep projects on track. Previous experience with agile
design methodologies a plus.

This position reports to the CTO (that's me). Feel free to contact me directly
with any questions: eli@industrydive.com

For additional details and how to apply see: [http://industrydive.com/job-
listing/technical-project-manage...](http://industrydive.com/job-
listing/technical-project-manager/)

INTERNS

We're also always looking for smart interns in a variety of areas:
[http://industrydive.com/internships/](http://industrydive.com/internships/)

------
Maybabraitis
Salsify | Boston, Ma | Full-time | Onsite

 _Salsify is a rapidly growing, Boston based startup. We provide cloud-based
product content management solutions that make it easy for manufacturers,
distributors, and retailers to exchange high-quality content that drives
online results. We were founded in late 2012 by a team with deep experience in
commerce, online search, and the semantic web._

 _We’re confronting hard technology problems inherent in a decentralized,
peer-to-peer model head-on—problems that traditional approaches have steered
clear of. Salsify embraces the lessons of open source development, letting
users branch, pull, annotate, fork, and edit product content within and across
organizations._

Hiring Immediately:

\- Principal Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/24kOFch](http://bit.ly/24kOFch)

\- Systems Administrator: [http://bit.ly/2cgSbBC](http://bit.ly/2cgSbBC)

\- Front-end Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2bYEhWf](http://bit.ly/2bYEhWf)

\- DevOps Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2cPRmmX](http://bit.ly/2cPRmmX)

\- Solutions Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2dsDtsS](http://bit.ly/2dsDtsS)

What we will need soon:

\- Data Scientist

Please note the Data Scientist role is not posted externally. You can email
May@salsify.com if you are interested; for all other openings please apply
directly.

------
ariabuckles
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us improve our products,
shape engineering process, and help us grow our small (currently just Zack and
I!) but impactful engineering team. So far we use Rails, PhoneGap + Angular,
and ReactNative. We’re hosted on AWS.

You have many of the following...

* 3+ years of software engineering experience

* Experience building and releasing web and/or mobile applications

* Experience interviewing software engineering candidates

* A passion for making a difference and leveling the education playing field

Extra credit if you have...

* Experience recruiting and hiring software engineers

* UI & UX experience

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

And feel free to email me (aria@magoosh.com) or our recruitment manager Meghan
(meghan@magoosh.com) if you have any questions! (If you don't have questions
and just want to apply, please hit up the apply link above instead <3)

------
sar415a
Stormpath | San Mateo, CA | [https://stormpath.com](https://stormpath.com) |
Full-time | Onsite Position: Front End Engineer We're looking for an
experienced front-engineer with a sincere interest in developer services that
solve real problems. Stormpath is an authentication and user management REST
API service that helps developers quickly and securely build web and mobile
applications, by handling a lot of the boilerplate login, registration, and
MFA needs for you.

The role is pretty awesome-- you get to work with our design and product team
to iterate our developer-facing dashboard to its next version. Developers
depend on this console every day for their user management needs, and it’s
really exciting to be so close to something that developers love. The codebase
is Angular 1.x, and we want to migrate it to Angular 2, while improving the
developer experience and adding new features as they come online in our core
product.

We hire smart, fun, humble, and passionate people who love what they do and
deliver quality work. We're trying to achieve something great, with great
people. Interested? Apply by emailing sarah@stormpath.com.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. As a mentor, you work
with students all the way through our back end (Ruby / Rails / SQL /
Algorithms) and front end (JS / Angular) portions of the course, which
typically takes students between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your
mentee 1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to
10+ students, depending on desire and ability.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 4+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with CS, Ruby, Rails, SQL, JavaScript, AngularJS.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
jimwilluk
Beyond Labs | London, UK | Full Time | Front End Developer & Full Stack
Engineer

We’re looking for a front-end javascript developer to join our London-based
team and lead the design of Beyond.

\--What we do--

Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform that’s spearheading a new generation of
companies - ones that remain agile as they grow. We do this by transforming
the way companies plan their numbers - their budgets.

Ultimately, we believe companies do best when employees are empowered to take
initiatives, rather than constrained by outdated budgets.

\--About the Role - Front End Developer--

For too long, budgeting has meant monstrous spreadsheets or impenetrable
business software - unintelligible to all except a few finance professionals.
We need you to help us change this.

You will:

\- lead the UX/UI development of Beyond, building off the successes (and
failures!) of our MVP. You’ll optimise and streamline core workflows, helping
to find elegant ways for our users to visualise and edit large datasets.

\- develop beautiful and engaging interfaces that appeal to the many different
people that use Beyond: from front-line employees to managers, finance
professionals and accountants.

\- just as importantly, help bring personality and lovability to Beyond.

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/) or drop me
an email: james@bebeyond.co

\--

We're also hiring for a Full Stack JavaScript Engineer, you can find more
details at the link above.

------
alexfogg
Bauer Xcel Media | Devops Engineer | Full Time | New York, NY or REMOTE (EST
timezone)

Bauer Xcel Media is the small digital 'startup' arm of Bauer Media, a very
old, stable, and profitable German publishing company that operates in
multiple countries around the world. We have two main products. A content
publishing platform on a large scale for our magazines. And a complex app to
run a multi-region sweepstakes business for our magazines.

We have a really great culture, a super positive and friendly team, and
exceptional work-life balance. We are based in NYC, though the dev team has a
very remote-ingrained culture as long as you generally overlap with EST hours.

This role does _not_ include 24/7 pager duty, and since it will be primarily
dev-facing, the majority of your communication will be done over slack, JIRA,
and google hangouts with a team of bright and friendly people.

We're looking for a mid-level person who can help us clean up and automate
some things and keep the ship running smoothly and well-documented. Example
tasks could be upgrading our stack, responding to production bugs, creating
response plans, creating an automatic database dump process, wrangling review
environments, suggest new technologies, documenting our server architecture.

Some technologies we use include Ruby, Rails, Heroku, AWS, Postgres, Mongo.

Email me afogg at bauerxcel.com for more info or please mention my name (Alex)
as a referral if you apply.

[http://bauerxcel.theresumator.com/apply/RFVucI/Devops-
Engine...](http://bauerxcel.theresumator.com/apply/RFVucI/Devops-Engineer)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Implementation Developer| Radnor, PA| ONSITE

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

Implementation Developer

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and support multi-threaded applications
with a strong emphasis on high performance. • Optimize our trading strategy
implementation and performance analysis platform using network and systems
programming. • Create tools to process, store and analyze quote, order and
financial data. • Work closely with our quantitative research analysts,
engineers and other groups to provide software solutions.

Requirements • Professional-level C++ programming experience in a Linux
environment. • A Computer Science or Mathematics degree. • Outstanding problem
solving skills. • Knowledge of shell scripts and other languages including
Perl, Bash or CSH is a plus. • Experience with relational databases including
Sybase, SQL Server and Oracle is a plus. • Experience with GUI design is a
plus.

Email: recruiting@scm-lp.com Please visit our website for information on other
opportunities: www.scm-lp.com

------
mcginleyr1
Zodiac | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Frontend Engineer
[http://www.zodiacmetrics.com](http://www.zodiacmetrics.com)

Zodiac is a predictive analytics solution built on the breakthrough consumer
behavior models developed by Wharton School Professor Peter Fader. Zodiac
accurately forecasts individualized customer lifetime value, based on real-
time sales data, so marketers can implement precise acquisition and retention
strategies.

As a Frontend Engineer, you will help create a stellar interface for marketers
around the world to allow them to interact with the data and insights produced
by our forecasts of customer behavior. You will translate millions of data
points into elegant and simple-to-understand dashboards for different
marketing stakeholders. We are seeking engineers with a passion for creating
beautiful and reliable user interfaces as well as data visualizations to
communicate complex data.

Technologies; Angular.js, Python, D3, Plotly,

Listing:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zodiacmetrics/f0f09e4d-0121-4ca2-8181-...](https://jobs.lever.co/zodiacmetrics/f0f09e4d-0121-4ca2-8181-858b0723fc51)

------
francescolaffi
Sailsquare | Backend Engineer | Milan, Italy

Why join the Navy, if you can (join sailsquare and) be a pirate?

sailsquare, the first p2p marketplace for sailing holidays, seeks a Backend
Engineer. We have our headquarter in Milan, Italy, 4X growth in the last 9
months and 1,5M of funding, and we are looking for an experienced backend
engineer to join our core team.

= Who we are looking for? =

We strive to find people, above all, with a strong passion for what they do,
with a positive, open and collaborative attitude. Ideally you have a total of
3 years of relevant experience as a backend developer (PHP - Symfony), part of
which spent in one or more startups, working in teams of at least 3-4 people.
Fluent english required.

= What do we offer? =

30-40k€ salary (yearly review), but also: the opportunity to go sailing for
free, pretending to be working; an open and collaborative work environment
and, frankly, very fun; flexible working hours and, if desired, to work
partially remote; use some of your time to experiment with new technologies;
2.500€ budget to buy a workstation of your choice; tech conferences tickets.

Full details:
[https://www.sailsquare.com/jobs#offer1](https://www.sailsquare.com/jobs#offer1)

------
turboh
Move, Inc. (TigerLead division) | On-site Santa Clara, CA | Multiple Positions

We are a small, distributed team looking to add experienced engineers to our
group. As part of Move, our team is responsible for one of the most heavily-
trafficked networks of real estate sites on the web, dedicated to helping
realtors find home buyers and sellers.

Our interview process involves a short programming assignment for you to
complete at your own pace and an onsite interview in Santa Clara, but let’s
just start with an informal conversation to see if this is the right
opportunity for you.

If you are interested, email me directly, no need to bother with a lengthy
application if this isn’t the right opportunity for you.

Eric Hall: eric.hall@move.com

Sr. Software Engineer (Front-End or Full Stack) [http://careers.move.com/sr-
software-engineer-front-end-or-fu...](http://careers.move.com/sr-software-
engineer-front-end-or-full-stack/job/6146498) Software Engineer (Back-End or
Full Stack) [http://careers.move.com/sr-software-
engineer/job/6146499](http://careers.move.com/sr-software-
engineer/job/6146499)

------
netsecmonkey
Cerdant | Dublin, Ohio | Firewall Engineer | Onsite |
[http://cerdant.com/careers](http://cerdant.com/careers)

Our vision is to provide reliable, accessible network security for any size of
business. We take pride in the unrivaled service that we offer our customers
with SonicWALL devices. Our proven reputation for comprehensive network
security has been built through years of dedication.

A firewall engineer is responsible for providing architectural expertise in
the planning, designing and implementing of network firewalls, application
firewalls, intrusion detection and prevention systems and virtual private
network software/hardware.

To thrive in this role, you’ll need to be comfortable working independently,
communicate well, be very organized, provide great follow-up and have
excellent customer support skills.

Benefits: Medical, dental and vision insurance paid 100%, 15 days of Paid Time
Off per year, Great work environment

Applications accepted here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/189765223?trk=jobs_biz_pr...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/189765223?trk=jobs_biz_prem_srch)

------
maheshramas22
LoomAi (YCF S16) | Computer Vision Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full-time | $120K - $150K, 0.5-2.0% equity

LoomAi is a VC-funded, YC-backed computer vision startup based in SF. Founded
by ILM and Dreamworks alums, we are building a new technology platform for
building 3D avatars of people from a single photo and training from video. We
are partnering with several big companies in a variety of industries,
including games, messaging, and social VR. You will be joining a team of
founding engineers who are working on cutting edge technology for creating
photoreal digital humans. Our stellar team comprises multiple PhDs, has
decades of experience writing industry-strength software for VFX, has
collectively published more than a dozen graphics and vision papers (including
two this year at SIGGRAPH/SCA), and even has an academy award nominee.

[http://www.loom.ai](http://www.loom.ai)

Apply: [https://angel.co/loomai/jobs/167484-computer-vision-
engineer](https://angel.co/loomai/jobs/167484-computer-vision-engineer)

Process: Resume > Phone screen > Onsite

Contact: jobs@loomai.com

------
wskemper
ViaSat, Inc. | USA (in-country remote or relocation) | Full Time

From Denali to Uluru, JFK to SFO, and everywhere in between, ViaSat technology
delivers Internet access no matter where life’s journeys take you.

ViaSat's Cloud Engineering squad provides network and security services to
every program at ViaSat, from development through production, with a focus on
utilizing public and private cloud platforms. We engage hands-on with other
engineering teams to help them get to the cloud.

On any given day, you may be walking colleagues through the finer points of
VPC design, helping a product team debug a critical failure in production, or
presenting a workshop on developing against our internal APIs. You might be
adding DNSSEC to our DNS service, writing automation to validate TLS
configurations across the entire network, or expanding our platform into São
Paulo. Our work and our products are always evolving, which leaves little
chance you'll ever get bored.

We are looking for engineers who are proficient with multiple languages, and
are familiar with existing IaaS and PaaS products like AWS, OpenStack, or
Marathon. We also need our team members to be good communicators and people-
friendly, as our daily work involves interfacing with many people all around
the company. An engineering degree or equivalent experience is necessary.

You'd get bonus points for having a strong security background, in-depth
knowledge of networking, or previous work experience building globally-
distributed applications.

This position is location-agnostic; you can work from any of our offices, or
from home, as long as you reside within the United States.

Email: stephan.kemper@viasat.com

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
shantheman
Pendo | Raleigh, NC | ONSITE | Full-time

We are one of the fastest growing startups in the Triangle, backed by top tier
VCs. And we just moved into a beautiful new office! We are hiring for multiple
engineering positions, as well as other positions.

* Front-end Engineer - Angular.JS, React, etc

* Back-end Engineer - Go, Google stack

* QA Analyst

Details here:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/pendo](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/pendo)

Or hit me up at shannon@

------
sumana25
Software Engineer, Android | appear.in | Oslo | Full time | Onsite |
Relocation assistance provided

We are looking for a talented Android developer to join the appear.in team.

Do you want to build a service that can reach millions of users globally every
day? Do you want to contribute to making real-time video the most awesome way
to do communicate? Have a deep understanding of Android development? Then you
may be the Android developer we are looking for, to take the appear.in app for
Android to the next level, and make it one of the apps our users use every
day.

appear.in operates as an independent startup team within the incubator
environment of Telenor Digital. Telenor Digital have been working with in-
house development of communication products based on WebRTC since 2012 and is
an integral part of Telenor. Telenor is one of the world’s major mobile
operators with 196 million mobile subscriptions in 13 markets.

Key focus areas for this role:

You will be part of a high-performing development team that deploys code
several times a day.

You contribute to planning how a problem or task can be best solved, and work
independently and efficiently on implementing the parts you are responsible
for.

You are interested in how end-users use our product, and make suggestions for
how we can constantly improve the user experience.

You can find more info about the psotion here:
[https://appear.in/information/jobs/#op-124536-software-
engin...](https://appear.in/information/jobs/#op-124536-software-engineer-
android)

If you are interested you can drop me a mail at sumana.biswas@telenor.com

------
rkangel
PA Consulting (Technology) | Cambridge, UK | Onsite Interns

"PA’s dedicated technology centre near Cambridge is full of the brightest
engineering and scientific minds; we deliver “concept to manufacture”
engineering research design and development services to our clients across a
broad range of sectors, including communications, healthcare and consumer
products. We have been bringing our clients ground-breaking innovations for
much of our 70-year history.

The nature of our business means that we can not only offer our engineers an
exciting variety of work, but also the opportunity to see an initial idea
develop into a real tangible product over a relatively short time period. As
engineering professionals, we like nothing better than delivering a product
solution that provides our clients with a competitive edge.

You may wish to find out more about our latest technological innovations:
[http://www.paconsulting.com/technology-and-
innovation/](http://www.paconsulting.com/technology-and-innovation/) "

We're looking for Software Engineers across a number of disciplines:

    
    
         - Embedded
         - Systems
         - Networking
         - Comms
         - Machine Control (including PLC)
    

Here's a link to a not particularly help job description page:
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_paconsultin...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_paconsulting/external/jobDetails.do?functionName=getJobDetail&jobPostId=16639&localeCode=en-
us)

Feel free to email me directly at: will [dot] wykeham [at] paconsulting [dot]
com

------
solidr53
Ueno. | Front-end developer | Reykjavik, Iceland and San Francisco,
California.

Ueno. An all-dancing, all-singing, fast-growing, full service digital agency
with offices in San Francisco, New York and Reykjavík. A place where fun- and
freedom-loving designers and developers work on cool projects for fantastic
clients.​ We’re busy building stuff, but we can’t do it alone. So join us.

You’re a Front-End Developer. You write beautiful code. You know your tools,
but you don’t let them control you. You have a good eye, and a twinkle in it.
You’re quick, but not dirty. You’re smart, but not complicated. You live in
Reykjavík, but you like travelling. You’re kind to waiters. You’re a girl. Or
a guy — we don’t care. You call your grandma on her birthday. You like freedom
and independence. You’d rather be a pirate than join the navy. And right now,
you’re thinking about filling in that form down there, and telling us about
yourself.

[http://github.com/ueno-llc/starter-kit](http://github.com/ueno-llc/starter-
kit)

Apply here: [http://ueno.co/careers](http://ueno.co/careers)

~~~
nojvek
I love the job ad. Nice work. i'll apply just to see what happens

------
almccoy
M1 FINANCE / Chicago, IL / Software Engineer / ONSITE

M1 a customizable automated investing platform for personal investors. We are
based in Chicago, IL.

We are looking to hire a Software Engineer who will help build M1’s automated
investing platform from scratch. We need someone who loves building great
functionality into a very complex application. Ideally, we need someone who
isn’t shy about working in a very complex application, and who can turn out
really high-quality code. You will have the autonomy and tools to drive a
whole piece of the development process of the app-lication. We will look to
you to guide the evolution of M1’s product.

Our basic requirements:

• Real-life experience architecting and developing complex, polished apps.

• Well-rounded technical expertise in full lifecycle software development;
with experience encompassing architecture, development, build automation,
testing and analytics.

• Expert knowledge of Java and Scala and proficiency working with web
frameworks like Akka and Spring MVC.

• The right personality and drive to be part of a high-performance, inventive
and highly-collaborative engineering team.

Interested? Reach out to Amy @ a.mccoy@m1finance.com or apply at
www.m1finance.com/about/careers

------
glorithm
WorldGaming | Toronto, Ontario Canada | Full-time Onsite

WorldGaming is the premier destination for the community of eSports
enthusiasts and competitive gamers to meet, watch, challenge and play in head-
to-head matches and tournaments for cash and prizes. We offers robust
community features with a variety of tournament formats such as brackets, team
play and leaderboards. We are all gamers here!

[https://worldgaming.com/](https://worldgaming.com/)

WorldGaming Canadian Championships:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJWVlQc866o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJWVlQc866o)

Our stack: stackshare.io/worldgaming

Right now we are hiring:

\- Quality Assurance Analyst -
[http://careers.cineplex.com/jobs/6051902-quality-
assurance-a...](http://careers.cineplex.com/jobs/6051902-quality-assurance-
analyst-worldgaming)

\- Front End Software Engineer (Angular, NodeJS) -
[http://careers.cineplex.com/jobs/6051896-front-end-
software-...](http://careers.cineplex.com/jobs/6051896-front-end-software-
engineer-worldgaming)

Come check out us!

Ed

CTO of WorldGaming

------
westernpixel
Sen.se | Paris, France |
[https://sen.se/about/jobs](https://sen.se/about/jobs) | Full-time, ONSITE |
Android developer, Python/Devops engineer

Sen.se is focused on building second-generation connected objects, with the
platform and applications that make them really smart. After releasing Mother
& the motion cookies 2014, we’ve just unveiled the ThermoPeanut, a smart
wireless thermometer and the first of the SensePeanut family, a range of easy-
to-use BLE sensors.

We’re looking for:

\- An Android Developer. You would be working on the SensePeanut companion
app, integrating the upcoming members of the SensePeanut family as well as
developing new features for the existing ones. We’re especially looking for
people with experience connecting BLE devices and working with REST APIs. An
experience building an SDK is a big bonus.

\- A Python/Devops engineer, to help us improve and scale our backend
architecture. You would be maintaining and scaling out our infrastructure, as
well as working on some of our backend services, so you'd have to care for
both the "dev" and the "ops" part of the job. Our stack is mostly python-
based, with heavy use of Django, Rabbitmq, Mysql, Cassandra and MongoDB.

We’re a relatively small team (12 people, of which 7 engineers), working on
all parts of the product, so you’d have the opportunity to take part and learn
about multiple aspects of the process.

If this sounds like something you’d like, please shoot us an email at
jobs@sen.se, or see [https://sen.se/about/jobs](https://sen.se/about/jobs) (in
French for now) for more info.

------
orf
Context Information Security | London, Germany, Australia. VISA INTERNS |
Full-stack Senior Python dev + Infosec Security Consultants | ONSITE

Context is looking for a senior Python developer to join our London based
development team. We are a Python and Django team and work on both internal
and client-facing projects in the information security space. We've got some
very interesting large-scale projects in the pipeline for some of the worlds
largest companies and are looking for someone great to join us.

We work in a very relaxed environment, with beers at your desk on a Friday and
a office-wide ping-pong tournament. You will get ample opportunities to attend
conferences all over Europe with our training budget, including EuroPython and
Djangocon. Our last hire was from Hacker News so if you're interested and
think you fit the bill then send an email to recruitment@contextis.co.uk with
your CV for more info.

We are also always looking for experienced information security consultants as
well as people who can transfer technical skills from other areas. If you are
an excellent developer or sysadmin or working in another technical role, and
have a keen and demonstrable interest in information security then we’d love
to hear from you. We are looking for people who can transfer technical skills
from other areas into penetration testing and can support you in doing so. At
Context you’ll have the opportunity to work on a range of interesting
projects, in a team with a structured training and development plan and a
strong focus on technical excellence.

Apply: recruitment@contextis.co.uk

Careers Page:
[http://www.contextis.com/careers/](http://www.contextis.com/careers/)

------
geku
CloudGear | DevOps/Software Engineer | 60-100% | Germany

CloudGear is a startup based in Zurich, Switzerland. We offer Docker and
Kubernetes consulting and are working on a Kubernetes-as-a-service product to
help companies adopt a modern infrastructure based on containers. We are
building up a small team and you work together with the founders as well as
directly with large customers where Kubernetes is already used in production.
You'll have a high impact on the product, team culture and company as we are
just starting. Technologies used are Rails/Ruby, PostgreSQL, Redis, Go,
Docker, Kubernetes, etcd. We are looking for talented DevOps and software
engineers with solid Docker and automation knowledge and decent programming
skills e.g. Ruby, Python or Go. Experience with Kubernetes is a plus.
Location: Germany, Switzerland, Austria, travel required. Please send further
questions, your resume and your github username to georg (at) cloudgear.net -
[https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net) No recruiters or
agencies, your email will be marked as spam.

------
mkucia
VSR | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-Time

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
GGNH
Lightmatter - New York, NY | Head of Sales and Growth | Onsite preferred,
remote OK too

Lightmatter is a software development and strategy firm that builds new
products and applications for ambitious entrepreneurs and organizations.

We're hiring a Head of Sales & Growth. Primary responsibilities include
finding talented companies and people who need our services, growing
Lightmatter's reputation by organizing and attending meet-ups and speaking
events, and expanding Lightmatter's current Sales Playbook. We're seeking an
individual who has a strong and diverse network, with not only experience in
technology, but also in other industries where technology has not been overly
prevalent. Ideally, this individual has and can develop relationships with
companies of all sizes - solo founders who need a MVP all the way up to the
Fortune 500. We're open to a part time relationship, remote work, or a
referral arrangement, but would prefer a full time hire here in NYC. Having a
technical background is a plus but not required. Attitude, ambition, and
experience are key for this role.

If interested, please email careers @ lightmatter.com

------
JDevlieghere
GuardSquare | Leuven, Belgium | ONSITE | Full-Time | LLVM/C++

We are looking for a passionate compiler hacker with a strong interest in
software security. You should be comfortable with large codebases and
acquainted with the latest development practices and tools. You are familiar
with the Mach and/or Linux kernel and definitely not afraid of disassemblers
or debuggers.

Company: GuardSquare is the global reference in mobile application protection.
We support the growth of the mobile ecosystem by providing advanced security
solutions for the protection of mobile applications against reverse
engineering. You might know us from ProGuard or DexGuard :-)

Type: Full Time

Location: Leuven, Belgium

Remote: Unlikely but possible

Visa Sponsorship: Unlikely but possible

Technologies: Our code base is written in C++11/C++14 and targets OSX. We
require someone with in-depth knowledge of compiler technology (LLVM) and good
comprehension of low-level security concepts (e.g. ASLR, PIE, code signing).
Experience with Apple operating systems internals is a strong plus.

Check out [https://www.guardsquare.com/jobs](https://www.guardsquare.com/jobs)
or get in touch via jobs@guardsquare.com.

------
amitmathew
Cram Fighter | Marketing Manager | Full Time | Boston, MA or Remote

[http://cramfighter.com](http://cramfighter.com)

What we do: We help students become the best versions of themselves by
enabling them to be more efficient and better manage their time. We do this
through web and mobile apps that let students create personalized study plans
for their courses and high-stakes exams.

What we're about: We're a bootstrapped, profitable company with thousands of
paying customers. We're obsessed with building great products and pushing the
boundaries of learning. We focus on an open company culture (everyone gets to
see revenues, targets, etc.) and strong work/life balance.

What we're looking for: * A person who has a history of running wildly
successful marketing campaigns * Someone who can harness the energy of a
devoted customer base * An articulate, organized, and creative individual

More info: [http://cramfighter.com/careers/marketing-
manager/](http://cramfighter.com/careers/marketing-manager/). Send any
questions my way (email is in my profile).

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Orange County, California | Full time | Onsite
| [http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth. Some of the platforms and
environments that we have worked on and will be working on are: Mobile apps &
Web Services (iOS, Android, Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other Wearables,
Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Software engineers

\- Junior QA

\- Designers

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
urbanfootprint
Calthorpe Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Front/Back End Software
Engineers

Help us build SimCity for real! We help urban planners answer questions like
"where should we put housing and jobs for the next 1.5 million people in
California?", "what are the carbon impacts of adopting this transit policy?"
and "what will the average commute time be in the year 2040?".

To answer these questions faster and in more detail we're hiring software
engineers to build the next generation of UrbanFootprint, the world's most
sophisticated urban planning and data analysis platform.

Our specific hiring needs at the moment include:

* Mid-level to senior back end or full stack engineer to help build the storage, query, and analysis components of the app * Mid-level to senior front end engineer to help build our React/Redux/MapboxGL app

Our stack is rapidly evolving but you'll be sure to run into at least: *
Python + Flask + Postgres/PostGIS * ReactJS + MapboxGL * Large-scale data
acquisition, storage, versioning * Data analysis using tools like Pandas and
Apache Spark

We have real clients, are well funded, offer competitive compensation, a
fantastic location in Berkeley, CA, stock options, and a chance to be part of
something in its early stages.

What we do: [http://calthorpeanalytics.com/](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/)

Open positions:
[http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html)

Interested? Send a cover letter and resume to
softwarejob@calthorpeanalytics.com

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers.html](https://tulip.co/careers.html) |
Boston, MA | Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: Meteor-based web development, IoT/embedded
software, computer vision, data science, technical operations / DevOps, web-
based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best product possible.
E-mail us at jobs@tulip.co.

------
jonreem
Terminal.com ([https://terminal.com](https://terminal.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Terminal.com is a fast-moving, recently funded startup based in San Francisco.
We help some of the top online education providers find innovative new ways to
offer technical coursework.

Stack: react, redux, java, node, AWS, GCE, nginx, postgres

We're currently hiring for two positions:

A Front End Engineer to ideate, collaborate on and build our next generation
of customer-facing products. The ideal candidate will be capable of owning
projects from the whiteboard through launch and live operations.

A Full-Stack/Generalist Engineer who is excited to build highly available
systems to back interactive single-page applications, along with the complex
matching algorithms powering their content.

Feel free to email me directly about either of these positions.

The interview process is a soft phone screen followed by a technical phone
screen and then an onsite. We strive to move people quickly through our
process and be responsive throughout.

Full job descriptions: [https://terminal.com/jobs](https://terminal.com/jobs)

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Cape Town, South Africa | Ruby on Rails Developer | ONSITE VISA

[https://www.simplepay.co.za](https://www.simplepay.co.za)

SimplePay is hiring mid-level to senior Ruby on Rails developers to help with
our global expansion. We currently have clients in South Africa, Singapore and
Ireland. We aim to delight customers with how simple we make payroll.

The role will be mostly back-end focused, with PostgreSQL as database. But
some front-end skills will be a plus. Web development outside of Rails is also
welcome, as long as you're happy to convert.

The most important part of the interview is an object oriented design
exercise, which is also a test of problem-solving skills.

Visas: We may be able to assist with visas for foreign candidates. However,
the South African government does not publish clear guidelines on experience
required. A comp sci degree will be a minimum requirement. If you also have 3
years of software development experience it will greatly help your chances.
I'm sure you'll love living in Cape Town.

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za if you're interested, putting "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
lucaotta
3D CAD developer | Florence, Italy ONSITE | Italian language proficiency
needed

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for a software engineer with solid experience in
building 3D modelling software, with particular experience in the following
areas:

* real time mesh visualization using OpenGL or Direct3D;

* development of mesh manipulation algorithms, for example local or geometric transformations in real time;

* interaction with a 3D model, for example free drawing on a 3D surface.

Our tech stack is composed mainly of C++, Qt, Python and OpenGL.

We offer a developer-centric environment with the following benefits:

* 24/7 office access: work any time of the day you are more productive.

* Large desks in quiet offices, with large or multi monitors and powerful PCs

* Symmetric 100Mb internet

* Informal environment: free coffee, drinks and snacks, relax room with fussball, retrogaming, consoles, music instruments...

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in stream processing, semantic analysis, and information
retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
davidshariff
Amazon Prime Now | Software Engineer, Front End | Relocation Assistance | Full
Time | Seattle

Prime Now provides Amazon Prime members unparalleled convenience and ease of
mind by offering one-hour, ultra fast delivery as well as two-hour scheduled
delivery of tens and thousands of essential products. Check out the Prime Now
video at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhdgfULOufc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhdgfULOufc).

We are seeking talented developers to join us to build the most intuitive user
experiences on mobile, tablets and desktops. Prime Now is an early stage
initiative with a fast paced, highly collaborative start-up like environment
inside Amazon.

You will implement the features and user interfaces of Amazon Prime Now to
deliver compelling user-facing products. When you're not working on customer
facing features, you will be architecting efficient and reusable front-end
systems that drive complex web applications capable of performing at scale.

If this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you. Email us at primenow-
hiring@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief introduction.

------
real-anthony
The RealReal | San Francisco ONSITE | Product and (Web) QA Engineers

I’m the Director of Consumer Products Engineering at the foremost name in
luxury consignment: therealreal.com - looking to build out a few key roles on
my team.

For product engineering, we need frontend-leaning full-stack people who want
to help transition us to an SPA (e.g. React/Webpack/ES6) paradigm in 6-12
months.

The company is Series E stable and our HQ is located on the sixth floor of a
building near Fisherman’s Wharf with sweeping panoramic views of the bay. Our
salaries are competitive and we still have equity to offer.

Interview process : 1) phone screen 2) onsite 3) offer

Lead Ruby On Rails Engineer
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/75F0BCC293](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/75F0BCC293)

Senior Ruby On Rails Engineer
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/D4ECA74BAC](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/D4ECA74BAC)

(Web) QA Engineer
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/15977F2B58](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/15977F2B58)

------
dougzor
Lola [[https://www.lolatravel.com](https://www.lolatravel.com)] | Boston |
Full Time | Onsite

We’re a new kind of travel company that provides on-demand, personal travel
service through a smartphone app. The Lola app instantly connects people to
our team of travel consultants who find hotels, research vacation dreams, book
flights and anything else our customers need. We also help while they’re on
their trips. In short, we take care of our members’ every travel need.

The name Lola is shorthand for longitude and latitude, a system created to
make seaborne navigation easier, and in that same spirit, we started Lola to
give more people access to a premium level of travel care.

\--Devops--

* 4 years of experience with Linux servers and associated software, plus network infrastructure

* Excellent understanding and application of software development processes (Git, branching, deployment). Experience with continuous integration packages (TeamCity, Jenkins, Bamboo, etc.) a nice to have.

* Scripting capabilities utilizing perl, python or equivalent

* Knowledge of corporate security obligations, including PCI and/or SOX compliance (Information Systems Security, Identity and Access Management, Data Protection, Threat Management)

* Experience with deployments on Amazon AWS

* Efficient technical troubleshooting

* Interpersonal skills with the ability to work with various levels of management and external vendors

* Organization skills and ability to work on multiple projects and/or assignments simultaneously

Ping me, doug@lolatravel.com, if you're interested!

------
brainflake
BounceX | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite

Our core product is what we call our ‘Behavioral CMS’. We analyze digital body
language to make websites way more convenient and less annoying to visitors
(which dramatically increases their conversion rate). Our clients include
large retailers, publishers and Fortune 500s to help them monetize their
traffic more effectively.

We have a world-class, developer friendly culture. In 2015 we were ranked #1
for retention and career development by Computer World. This year we’ve been
ranked #7 on the INC 500 list of fastest growing companies (#1 in technology).
Our office is in the NY Times building - easily accessible from many locations
and floor to ceiling windows with a 360 degree view of the city.

The platform team is looking for engineers with deep knowledge of writing
secure, system level software. We collect and process billions of events per
day using Golang, Kinesis, DynamoDB, BigQuery and Docker.

[http://www.bounceexchange.com/careers/senior-
engineer.html](http://www.bounceexchange.com/careers/senior-engineer.html)

The product team is looking for an expert in PHP and MySQL to create and
expand our API's for both internally and externally facing web applications.
Full stack experience is a plus here because this person will be building
features that respond to our end users (vanilla JS) as well as our internal
app (Ember.js).

[http://www.bounceexchange.com/careers/backend-
engineer,-core...](http://www.bounceexchange.com/careers/backend-
engineer,-core-team.html)

Feel free to reach out to me personally: falk [at] bounceexchange [dot] com

------
rchiba
TINT | Full Stack Engineer | UX Engineer |
[http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com) | San Francisco | REMOTE |
$126K - $175K

APPLY HERE: [http://www.tintup.com/jobs](http://www.tintup.com/jobs)

We’re looking for Full Stack Engineers and UX Engineers to join our small
30-person team. We offer competitive equity packages, full medical/dental, and
free lunch everyday, among other benefits.

Over 5,000 brands use TINT to power their content marketing and help us
generate $410k MRR. We are proudly PROFITABLE, not dependent on investor
funding, and have been consistently growing our top line. We aspire to be a
company like Basecamp or Fog Creek Software. We pair everyday, and every
Friday we work on hack projects that we think will push the business forward.
Our current stack is Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

___________________

DETAILS

• on the positions: [http://www.tintup.com/jobs](http://www.tintup.com/jobs)

• on TINT company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on a few of our customers:
[http://www.tintup.com/clients](http://www.tintup.com/clients)

• on what it's like to work here:
[https://instagram.com/tint/](https://instagram.com/tint/)

___________________

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• TEAM TRANSPARENCY - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• CONSENSUS DRIVEN CULTURE - We foster consensus-driven rather than top-down
decision making when it comes to important business decisions.

• PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM - A monthly stipend and program designed for
self-improvement. Every month, we individually choose goals to accomplish and
are given a stipend to accomplish them.

APPLY HERE: [http://www.tintup.com/jobs](http://www.tintup.com/jobs)

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.
We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
Sommer
MarketChorus - [http://www.marketchorus.com](http://www.marketchorus.com) |
Principal Engineer | Full-time | Dallas, TX | Onsite | Competitive Salary +
Equity

We're looking for an Engineer to help take our products to scale, help build
out a team of similarly passionate people, and lead our development as we
enter a period of rapid growth for the business.

==Product==

Our core product uses machine learning and NLP to understand people based on
the content they read and share. We apply it to advertising, CRM and vertical
market applications such as [https://SpaceAgent.io](https://SpaceAgent.io).
You'll be involved in every aspect of growing the business, from whiteboard
sessions to pricing discussions.

==Tech==

Java, Knockout.js, REST, Ubuntu, MySQL, AWS EC2, Solr/Lucene, OAuth, Apache
Tomcat, JMS/MQ, Apache Web Server

==Team==

• Entrepreneurs with extensive industry experience and a history of successful
exits. Includes Larry Goldstein (Pavilion Technologies, VocalData, AMX, DTM),
Matt Sommer (Engenium), Stephen Edmondson (Match.com)

• Advisors: Todd Wagner (Broadcast.com), Steve Polsky (Flixster), Victor
Morgenstern (Valor Capital), Gary Hoover (Hoover’s), Charlie Thomas (Centro)

==Interview==

Phone call: 30 min, Beer/Coffee/Lunch: ~1 Hour, Onsite w Team: partial day

==Contact==

matt@marketchorus.com |
[http://www.marketchorus.com/aboutus.html#hiring](http://www.marketchorus.com/aboutus.html#hiring)
– Matt Sommer, CTO & Co-founder

------
jkmcf
SRE/Platform Engineer, Sr, and Int or Jr | Welltok, Inc. | Denver, CO | Full-
time | [http://welltok.com](http://welltok.com)

Welltok is pioneering health optimization by connecting consumers with the
right programs and resources to optimize their health and reward them for
healthy actions and behaviors. Its CaféWell health optimization platform
empowers users with personalized activities that are designed to drive healthy
habits and active lifestyles. Be part of something big and join our smart,
passionate team in changing the way consumers engage in their health.

We are looking for junior, intermediate, and senior people with a blend of
development and sysadmin skills. Our team works together with a high level of
respect for each other's talents and attitude, focused on systematically
improving the CaféWell Health Wellness platform.

Our stack is primarily Ruby on Rails and NodeJS hosted with AWS, and we are in
the process of moving to a Kubernetes and Deis backed infrastructure.

Please apply at: [https://goo.gl/2A0TBy](https://goo.gl/2A0TBy)

------
jisto
Jisto ([http://www.jisto.com](http://www.jisto.com)) | Boston | Full-time |
On-site

Jisto helps its customers run many more workloads on their (typically-
underutilized, existing or new) data centers and cloud resources, without
disrupting their existing mission-critical and legacy workloads and
infrastructure.

\---

We have several positions that all come with competitive compensation (full-
time, on-site):

\- Senior Software Engineer - Docker, Node.js, Golang:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_1)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Enterprise Applications:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_2)

Interested? Please contact us at careers@jisto.com.

\---

To apply, please email your resume or CV to us at careers@jisto.com.

Not an exact fit for one of our full-time openings, but know someone who might
be? Refer them to us at referrals@jisto.com, and if we hire them, you get
$2,500!

------
youmin
Nexiona - [http://nexiona.com](http://nexiona.com) | Barcelona | Nexiona
Engineers | Full-time | remote/onsite

==Nexiona==

• software development company focused 100% on professional IoT

• young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expect 30 before
the end of the year)

• HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US
very soon

== Positions ==

• Open positions and apply details:
[https://goo.gl/6XOEA8](https://goo.gl/6XOEA8)

• keywords: rabbitmq, mongodb, python, flask, elastic, graphite, extjs,
nodejs, ansible, raspberry pi, arduino, embedded, docker, cloud, agile, scrum,
etc.

• Interview = culture [1h] + tech: interview [1h] + tech: coding project
presentation [1h] + final: onsite interview [1h]

== Final notes ==

• g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere

• remote work but fully connected with workmates

• one week per month we spend time together in our Barcelona offices

oriol.rius@nexiona.com - Oriol Rius, Co-Founder & CTO -
[http://oriolrius.cat](http://oriolrius.cat)

Apply filling that form:
[https://goo.gl/forms/PsJXenP8Y2iZxcTd2](https://goo.gl/forms/PsJXenP8Y2iZxcTd2)

~~~
zura
> looking forward to open on GE, FR and US very soon

You mean DE? Because GE is the code of Georgia. You're very welcome, though...
;)

------
kkholleyholland
HUGHUB – Mayfair, London Onsite – SENIOR .NET DEVELOPER

The new Developer will be joining an agile development team onsite at our
plush office on Savile Row in Mayfair and working on a green field, innovative
digital insurance product, which has just had a successful launch into the UK
market. We are now looking to expand the team as we take on more clients and
expand the product's functionality. The new hire will be utilizing all the
latest technologies. The product has a front-end written entirely in
Java/TypeScript, Angular, Node.js and a back end utilizing RESTful web
services (.NET WebAPI), CQRS, MongoDB. The new hire will not only be coding on
these, but also involved from the inception of a new idea right to working
face to face with clients. A real agile, devops environment.

Skills Required: 6+ years full-stack .NET development REST web services
Knowledge of architectural design patterns Angular.js, or a similar JS MVC
framework Task Parallel Library SOLID

Skills Desired: MongoDB Node.js NOSQL Angular 2 Typescript

Pay = £58-80k + Bonus + Bonus Equity & Other Benefits

Please get in touch with your CV if interested: katherine.kaplan@hughhub.co.uk

------
lespider
tCell.io, Inc | San Francisco, USA and Stockholm, Sweden | Full-Time | On-Site
| Test Development Engineer (SDET/QE) |
[https://www.tcell.io/careers/](https://www.tcell.io/careers/)

email:jobs@tcell.io

tCell.io is an early-stage startup enabling companies to secure their web
applications in production. tCell.io is a multi-tenant cloud service capable
of analyzing large volumes of data in real-time to identify attackers, and
protect applications. We iterate quickly, and want high quality. Therefore, we
automate. If you like automated tests, then we want you.

Responsibilities

* Develop tools and utilities to extend frameworks to more effectively test the product. This may include creating mocks, data generators, schema validators, and creating adverse error conditions.

* Automation via Docker

* For given features, quickly grasp requirements and implementation details to review tests, and add additional tests

* Identify defects, fix it, make it better

* Performance Test for speed, efficiency, and scale

Requirements

* 5+ years industry experience in highly-scalable data-centric software, including 2+ years in a developer role

* Passion for quality and security

* Experience with automation frameworks such as junit, pyunit, or similar, and UI frameworks like selenium.

* Expertise with multiple programming languages and desire to learn more (Java, Python, Javascript are preferred; Scala, Ruby, and Clojure are a plus), and web frameworks (spring, rails, etc.)

* Bachelor of Science (or higher) in Computer Science

------
ralphz
SimplePractice ([https://simplepractice.com](https://simplepractice.com)) |
Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time | On-site - REMOTE OK for some positions

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry.

We have a few open positions:

* Full-Stack Engineer (Ruby on Rails, EmberJS) [https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/full-stack-engineer](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/full-stack-engineer)

* Android Engineer [https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/android-engineer](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/android-engineer)

* Front-end Engineer (ReactJS, EmberJS) [https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/front-end-engineer](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/front-end-engineer)

* Product Designer [https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/product-designer](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/product-designer)

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base. We have interesting
problems to solve in the areas of user experience, security, analytics,
scalability and new product development. If you'd like to learn more, please
visit
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers)
or email us at jobs@simplepractice.com

------
kabes
Barco | Kortrijk, Belgium | Onsite | Full-Time

Barco, a leading technology company is looking for a full-stack developer on
the education team. We are creating a range of software and hardware products
to support collaboration in higher education. The project is quite young, with
our first big customer installations happening right now. You get a lot of
flexibility and responsibility on the job, while working on a small team in a
large company.

Technologies used for this job are: Angularjs, Meteor, Nodejs, Electron etc.
The interview process is short: 1 round, about an hour. You can apply via
[https://barco.taleo.net/careersection/jobs/jobdetail.ftl?job...](https://barco.taleo.net/careersection/jobs/jobdetail.ftl?job=1601018)
or by sending an email to sebastian(dot)kerckhof(at)barco(dot)com (only for
this position).

Other available engineering positions (29):
[https://barco.taleo.net/careersection/jobs/jobsearch.ftl#](https://barco.taleo.net/careersection/jobs/jobsearch.ftl#)

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S'15) ([https://www.tesorio.com](https://www.tesorio.com)) |
Burlingame, CA | ONSITE

* Senior Backend Engineer: build microservices to interconnect accounting software & work on our webapp's backend (Python/Django)

* Senior Frontend Engineer: work with React, ES6, Gulp, and Webpack to build a B2B financial UX that users love

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: all of the above :)

* Apply to any of these roles here: [https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

Tesorio is a YC-backed company that is creating the connective tissue between
the financial systems of supply chains. Our goal is to usher in artificial
intelligence for accounting and replace how transactions are settled.

Our first product is reinventing the way money moves from companies that have
it to those that need it most. Large companies have trillions of dollars in
cash sitting in the bank. Meanwhile, 43% of small businesses have trouble
getting loans.

You would join as the 2nd full-time engineer and will make a big impact in the
company, product, and engineering culture.

------
peterkieltyka
Pressly | Toronto | Full-time+Onsite |
[https://www.pressly.com](https://www.pressly.com)

Pressly is a platform for helping professionals manage communications at
scale. From an arch perspective, think of our product as a modern discussion
forum + mailing list that keeps groups better connected and informed. We have
clients like ScotiaBank, Deloitte, Rogers, MongoDB, and many others improving
how they build communities (internal+external) and distribute information
across a network of collaborators.

Our stack is Go on the backend, JS (ES6+flow) / Reactjs / Mobx on the frontend
and React Native for our mobile apps (iOS/Android). We do a lot of open source
work too, see [https://github.com/pressly](https://github.com/pressly) and
[https://upper.io](https://upper.io).

We are currently looking for both an intermediate to senior backend (Go)
developer and an intermediate to senior frontend (JS) developer. Please
contact peter at pressly dot com if interested to chat.

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we grow our service out to every country in the
world.

Our Android Innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* optimizing app for usage in low-bandwidth scenarios

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

* secret, mobile-only project :)

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

------
dijit
UBISOFT MASSIVE | Malmo, SE | ONSITE | [http://massive.se](http://massive.se)

Massive Entertainment is a video games company wholly owned under the
publisher Ubisoft, we're looking for a broad range of programming along with
some Sysadmin talents and we are willing to pay relocation costs and help with
relocation in general for the right applicants.

 _My_ team is looking for 2 Infrastructure Engineers
(Sysadmin+Automation+Project management).

We're looking for people with a strong desire to troubleshoot and debug any
issue to the point of exhaustion, we really love people who are experts or
people who are keen to learn from a passionate team.

Tech we love: dtrace, perf, postgresql, graphite/ELK, salt, zabbix.

Tech we love less, but use: Windows Server 2012 R2/Powershell, MySQL

Spec:
[http://www.massive.se/jobs/98913610/](http://www.massive.se/jobs/98913610/)

Other jobs: [http://massive.se/jobs](http://massive.se/jobs)

If you wish to apply, email a CV/Resume to careers@massive.se and CC me (
jan.harasym@massive.se )

Cheers!

------
reslylabs
Resly Labs ([http://www.resly.com](http://www.resly.com)) | Frontend Engineer,
Full Stack Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite

We are a recently funded early stage startup looking to add to our current
team of 6 people. The team is made up of experienced entrepreneurs with 5
startups and multiple exits under our belts. We are looking for engineers that
want to be part of small, nimble team that is looking to make a difference,
leave a mark, and hopefully transform an industry. Sound challenging? It will
be.

We are adding 2 more engineers to our existing engineering team of 5. Given
the size you will make an immediate impact and have the responsibility to
define, design and build a great product. You will also help define a culture
you will enjoy working in.

Open positions are:

Frontend Engineer (React, React Native, ES6, Node.js, Electron)

Full Stack Engineer (Python, Scala, Redis, MySQL, AWS, Docker)

See our jobs site for more details and to apply [https://resly-
labs.workable.com/](https://resly-labs.workable.com/) or contact us directly
at jobs@resly.com.

No agencies or recruiters please.

------
pquerna
ScaleFT | SF | Software Engineer | ONSITE

ScaleFT is a software security startup. If you already know about Google's
BeyondCorp papers, then you will understand where we are going. We have
created a new model of device attestation with ephemeral certificates for SSH
& RDP, to provide authentication, authorization and user management.

We are looking for full time Staff Engineers in San Francisco.

# Client Engineer

This role is primarily in Go, but there is a mix of platform specific C,
ObjectiveC and C#. Generalists & systems people have fun here.

The ScaleFT client software encompasses our ScaleFT Server Agent (sftd), our
command line tools (sft), and our native client user interfaces on macOS,
Windows, Linux, ChromeOS and FreeBSD. Our client software is how our customers
interact with the ScaleFT platform, with the goal of make managing cloud
infrastructure safer and more secure. This client software integrates our
platform’s certificates into the native operating systems cryptographic stores
(eg, Keychain on macOS).

[https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-
client/](https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-client/)

# Backend Engineer

This role is primarily in Go. This role is focused on adding features and
scaling the ScaleFT platform, which we sell as both a SaaS and on-premise.
Experience with PKI is a major plus:

[https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-backend-
servi...](https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-backend-servi..).

If you are interested, shoot me an email paul.querna@scaleft.com

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Full Stack, Android | ONSITE

Imgur is the best place to share and enjoy the most awesome images on the
Internet. Every day, millions of people use Imgur to be entertained and
inspired by funny, heartwarming and helpful images and stories from all around
the world. Come have an impact on the lives of millions of people, while
working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small engineering
team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive
scale.

Our tech stack consists of PHP, Go, Python, Redis, Memcached, MySQL, DynamoDB,
and is all hosted on AWS. Our interview process is short and sweet. It
consists of a phone screen with a recruiter, followed by a Skype coding
interview, followed by a half day on site interview. Interested? Check out our
open positions!

[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur (I'm one of
the full stack devs) feel free to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
lucaotta
Frontend and backend developers | Florence, Italy ONSITE | Italian language
proficiency needed

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for software engineers to grow our web-oriented
team. Here are some things you will work on:

* full-stack development of performance critical web applications;

* development of HTTP APIs for mobile and web applications;

* full-stack development of real time monitoring dashboards;

* UIs based on web technologies to control industrial appliances;

* mobile application development using React Native.

Our preferred technologies are Python (Django and Flask), Go, React, React
Native and frameworks for single page web applications, but we welcome any
passionate developer. If you also know any of AngularJs, Ruby, version control
systems or other programming languages (eg. C or C++) you have our attention!

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
webloem
Weissmaler | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full time

Looking for a Lead Developer (JavaScript) who wants to paint it black!

WEISSMALER is Germany’s first tech-driven painting company. Our ambition is to
build the largest and best painting company in Germany, using technological
innovation to manage our painters better and more efficiently than traditional
painting companies.

We are looking for an experienced developer who likes the challenge of
building up a tech stack from scratch (well, almost). We’re talking about
customer-facing applications that allow for accurate pricing and generating
quotes, as well as tools to manage painters, automatically order materials,
and communicate effectively with painters and customers. So far we only did
the groundwork for some of these tools, so there is a lot of freedom to build
and design. Our current stack is based on NodeJS, Express, RethinkDB, React
and Redux.

In addition to building software, we are also looking for someone who can
build teams. You will be the first employed developer in our team, and we want
you to bring your most talented friends. We will immediately look for one
junior developer to complement your skillset and build up a larger team in the
next months.

WHAT DO WE OFFER?

As our lead developer, you will have the freedom to shape the technological
direction of our company. It will be up to you to choose what we will develop,
how we do it, and what our tech team will look like. The choices you make will
have a major impact on our business, team and success. We offer €40-60k salary
plus equity (up to 3%). An awesome team of young and ambitious people to work
with and a great office in Neukölln.

If you are interested you can mail me through my profile or directly to HR at
jobs@weissmaler.de

------
pygoscelis
Swift Navigation — Multiple Positions — Full Time — San Francisco — Onsite

Swift Navigation ([http://swiftnav.com](http://swiftnav.com)) is building
next-generation GPS technology for universal high-accuracy positioning for
machine automation and data collection across a wide variety of industries and
applications in autonomous transportation, robotics, and unmanned aerial
vehicles. Our ~50 person group in SOMA is venture-backed and we have an
exciting slate of customers!

Our work is very interdisciplinary and all roles require strong problem-
solving, communication, and collaboration skills. See full descriptions and
apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav](https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav)

\- Estimation / GNSS Engineer — Algorithm design, mathematical software
development, and system integration for our next-generation receivers through
a full feature development pipeline. (C, C++, Python, statistics, linear
algebra, estimation theory / kalman filtering / optimization)

\- Software Engineer, Internal Infrastructure — Collaborate with hardware and
firmware teams to create software infrastructure and tools for prototyping,
testing, validating, and benchmarking algorithms on our current and next-
generation receivers. (functional and imperative programming - language-
agnostic, but Python experience preferred, AWS)

\- Network Product Manager — PM experience focused on developing
geospatial/satellite navigation software products, and sensor network
infrastructure. Track record of successful product delivery from inception
through launch. BA/BS or higher in a relevant technical field and preferably
experience in geodesy, geospatial mapping, or distributed sensor networks.

------
securingsincity
Maxwell Health | Boston MA | Full Time Maxwell Health simplifies benefits and
HR for small-to-mid-sized employers. The platform includes a marketplace that
makes buying benefits intuitive for employees, tools that automate benefits
and HR, and a mobile app that makes using benefits easy. We are building an
ecosystem of microservices that support a variety of applications, workflows
and integrations, and deploying containers to achieve our vision. We have
adopted the event-sourcing and CQRS architecture as our backbone paradigm
across all microservices. Senior Front End Engineer [https://maxwell-
health.workable.com/jobs/298144](https://maxwell-
health.workable.com/jobs/298144) \- We use React, Redux and Babel! Senior Back
End Engineer
[https://www.maxwellhealth.com/careers#srbackEnd](https://www.maxwellhealth.com/careers#srbackEnd)
\- Microservices, Event Sourcing, Containers in Node, Python and PHP7!
Contact: james@maxwellhealth.com

------
jfountain2015
New York City, NY (Union Square) | Vettery
[https://www.vettery.com](https://www.vettery.com) | ONSITE | Full-time Full
Stack Engineer

Here’s the gist: Vettery is a tech company, but what we ultimately do is help
people find their dream job. We are looking for self-starters who care about
helping people find a job the love! It’s pretty simple, we are looking for
hungry people with an energy to disrupt an ancient industry and at the same
time enjoying the perks of a growing startup. Vettery engineers work across
the full stack and are committed to optimizing the experience for our users as
well as our employees. A Vettery engineer has input into the whole process of
the company from business decisions to where our tech stack is going. You will
be involved in all levels of the products we produce. There is a large variety
of projects here and we strive to align people with what tech they like to use
or want to learn. See more info and apply here...
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230)

PHP, Javascript, Angularjs, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Python, CSS, Sass,
Bootstrap, Grunt, Ubuntu, AWS, Vagrant, D3.js, Apache, Nginx, Git,
Protractor/Jasmine Benefits: Competitive salary Open vacation & sick time
Medical, vision, and dental insurance Vettery Perks: Frequent team outings,
lunches, and team building events Lots of free food - stocked kitchen +
beverages. Interview process: 1. Phone screen (30 Min) 2. Take home exercise (
2-4 Hours ) 3. In person tech interview ( 1.5 Hours ) 4. In person pair
programming ( 4 Hours ) 5. Final round with product lead, designer, co-
founders. ( 1.5 Hours ) Some of the in person interviews can be combined or
done after hours depending on your schedule.

------
skhann2
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare and insurance investors - Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS uses lean principles and predictive analytics to help healthcare
providers improve operations to increase patient access, decrease wait times
and reduce healthcare delivery costs. Our iQueue product line helps hospitals
increase patient access, decrease wait times, and reduce healthcare delivery
costs. Our customers include some of the nation’s largest healthcare
organizations.

We are looking for Engineers, Product Managers, Data Scientists, and Lead
Product Designers who posses an entrepreneurial personality and the talent to
think outside the box to get things done.

Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

COME HAVE FUN SOLVING COMPLEX PROBLEMS IN HEALTHCARE FOR A BILLION PEOPLE!

------
abuggia
Localytics | Boston | Front End, Full Stack, Back End, Mobile | ONSITE

* Front End - ES6, React, Redux, Webpack

* Full Stack - Scala, Rails, AWS

* Back End - Scala, MPP DBs, AWS

* Mobile - iOS, Android

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, Periscope, and HBO. Our customers rely
on us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences.

* Engineering blog: [http://eng.localytics.com](http://eng.localytics.com)

* Office space: [http://bostinno.streetwise.co/all-series/photos-inside-local...](http://bostinno.streetwise.co/all-series/photos-inside-localytics-new-government-center-office-in-boston-1/)

* All open positions: [https://www.localytics.com/company/careers/department/?depar...](https://www.localytics.com/company/careers/department/?department-id=6967)

* Apply: jobs@localytics.com

------
moorage
SmartThings (part of Samsung) | Mountain View, CA | iOS & Android | Full-Time

\--

Come play with hardware and software with us! We're on a mission to make all
homes smart. And of course, get employee discounts on all Samsung stuff :P

\--

Looking for experienced iOS and Android software engineers.

\--

Don't hesitate to contact us online at [http://bit.ly/st-
jerbs](http://bit.ly/st-jerbs) or email christina.cochran@smartthings.com

------
dimastopel
Twistlock | Software Engineer (full-stack), Researcher | Herzliya Israel
ONSITE | [https://www.twistlock.com/](https://www.twistlock.com/)

At Twistlock you’ll find a bunch of geeks who love security and are passionate
about new technologies. Our goal is to develop a cutting-edge, enterprise
security product that makes Docker containers safe to use for mission critical
tasks in large organizations across all sectors. Twistlock, a well-funded and
VC-backed company, seeks a small number of top-tier, full-stack software
engineers and researchers to join the team. The span of tasks is broad and can
vary from web application development to Linux kernel hacking.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Full-stack engineer and / or the ability to learn new technologies super fast
      * Computer science degree or an equivalent IDF experience
      * A history of excellence in achievement – or just mutual friends who can tell us you’re great
      * A strong passion for software development
    

If you’re interested please ping me at dima@twistlock.com

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale FL, Atlanta GA, Toronto CA | Onsite/Remote
|
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
         - DevOps Engineers
    
         - Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang, Python), 
    
         - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 15% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2016 today.

Here is a link to our Software Development Engineer in Test role we have
available, but feel free to check out the other opportunities on our site as
well!
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/USG1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/USG1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d1-3460-336f-ddafabd108f3/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=7da66d31-c27e-4826-be34-3a1f6b8bdcc4)

~~~
bharatnc
Hello,

I would be interested in the DevOps Engineering position. While the job site
does not state any particular experience level under requirements, are New-
College Graduates with strong Linux Systems and programming skills welcome?

Thanks a lot!

~~~
indomitable
Great! We’d love to consider you for our DevOps positions. Please email me
your resume at techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com at your earliest
convenience.

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

-Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

Recent Awards:

\- Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015

\- Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015

\- Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status -
2016

Benefits:

\- Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children

\- $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month

Interview process: coffee date, 1 take home assignment, 1 on site whiteboard,
1 pair programming session

Apply at: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Fullstack](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Fullstack)

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

Would you like to write high quality open source software, for users in
universities who love your work?

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
ntsh
=== Senior Business Development Manager ===

London | ONSITE | www.walletcircle.com

Wallet Circle is a London based well-funded startup that connects physical
store businesses and their customers via iBeacon powered mobile engagement
that digitizes paper loyalty cards.

We are looking for a passionate and entrepreneurial Senior Business
Development Manager who wants to continue building a successful career in SaaS
sales. You should be a self-starter with the ability to own responsibility and
deliver results, and willing to do what is necessary to succeed. Please apply
here: [https://angel.co/wallet-circle/jobs/159521-senior-
business-d...](https://angel.co/wallet-circle/jobs/159521-senior-business-
development-manager)

=== Front-end web developer ===

India | REMOTE | www.walletcircle.com

We are looking for a front-end engineer with an expertise in Javascript to
help grow our product.

Details here: [https://angel.co/wallet-circle/jobs/172508-front-end-
develop...](https://angel.co/wallet-circle/jobs/172508-front-end-developer)

=== Full-stack developer ===

India | REMOTE | www.walletcircle.com

Looking for a full stack engineer to work on our web-dashboard and android
app. If you have a solid experience in javascript frameworks and web
technologies, and are ready to take up android development, then we want you
to join us.

Details here: [https://angel.co/wallet-circle/jobs/170797-full-stack-
develo...](https://angel.co/wallet-circle/jobs/170797-full-stack-developer)

------
hannahramadan
Procore Technologies
([https://www.procore.com/jobs/engineering.php](https://www.procore.com/jobs/engineering.php))
| Santa Barbara County, CA | ONSITE | Software Engineers

Build the software that builds the world

Procore Technologies provides cloud-based construction management software to
clients across the globe. Like our customers, we are a team of builders;
crafting and coding a platform to delight over a million users and simplify
their experience. Our development team of 100+ work on the entire tech stack
(from low-level database operations to front end development). Our tech stack
is Ruby (2.2.4) / Rails (4.2.4) / Postgres (9.4.4) - with a few microservices
in Elixir, and Rust where we need to focus on high concurrency and
performance. We have overhauled our front end to implement ReactJS and Redux.
Our mobile apps provide access to many of Procore’s tools on iOS, Android and
Windows.

Some positions we are hiring for:

Senior Android Engineer: [http://grnh.se/t3ocix1](http://grnh.se/t3ocix1)
Senior Software Engineer (iOS):
[http://grnh.se/i1e78j1](http://grnh.se/i1e78j1) Senior Software Engineer
(JavaScript): [http://grnh.se/84h6yd1](http://grnh.se/84h6yd1) Senior Software
Engineer (Ruby on Rails): [http://grnh.se/4qfhwm1](http://grnh.se/4qfhwm1)
Software Engineer (UWP): [http://grnh.se/48hute1](http://grnh.se/48hute1)

View all open jobs at procore.com/jobs/

Apply online or reach out directly to @ kaleen.baker@procore.com

------
clevep
Livingly Media | San Francisco Bay Area

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Python/Django, On-Site in San Carlos, CA or remote in USA)

We're a fast-moving, well-funded internet publisher that is pushing boundaries
in the way content creation and technology converge. Yet our business is
simple: we blend original, in-house, licensed and freelanced content with the
highest quality photography on the market to deliver an overall informative
and entertaining experience. And we do so on a massive scale, with four
consumer sites: Livingly, our flagship lifestyle destination, Zimbio, a Top 10
Entertainment News site, Lonny, a Top 20 Home Design site, and StyleBistro, a
Top 10 Fashion and Beauty site.

Details:

\- Build and maintain core features for our network of websites.

\- Ship your code quickly and get it in front of tens of millions of people.

\- Contribute to all aspects of project lifecycle design development testing
and deployment.

Requirements:

\- 2-5+ years web development experience.

\- Excellent Python and Javascript knowledge.

\- Exposure to Django in either a professional or personal setting.

Additional:

\- MySQL, Redis, CSS, Django REST Framework, Backbone.js, Google BigQuery
experience are plusses.

\- Experience with start-ups and iterative project cycles, experience working
on large-scale projects with millions of users or databases with large amounts
of content.

Special Perks:

\- Profit sharing.

\- Work from home Wednesdays.

\- A highly cohesive dev team. Tenures range from 2-10 years with Livingly.

Contact us at engineering.jobs@livingly.com

------
mikeatgrail
GRAIL | Redwood City (soon to be Menlo Park), California

GRAIL's mission is to detect cancer early, when it can be cured.

We're working on the most important problem in the world, and are building the
Best Team in the world to go after it.

As a software engineer at Grail you’ll enjoy working on a broad array of
software systems and projects. We pride ourselves on building effective,
efficient, easy to use and scalable software systems to address Grail’s many
computational and automation related challenges. You’ll enjoy yourself working
in a fast paced team a diverse set of projects including, but not limited, to
cloud (Amazon, Google) automation and service development; data storage design
and APIs and associate large scale data processing systems and algorithms;
compression techniques and algorithms; algorithm design, implementation and
optimization particularly for processing DNA sequencing data; lab automation
(including robotics) and LIMS (Laboratory Information Management Systems);
mobile and web application development, user interface design and user
experience research.

Quality and operational excellence are our joint responsibility and to that
end each and every one of us takes ownership of the quality our products from
design, through implementation, testing and production; we review code before
check-in, have thorough unit and integration tests, continuous integration and
reproducible production deployments that we take jointly operate.

Our $100mil Series A is backed by renowned investors and firms, including Bill
Gates, Illumina and Bezos Expeditions.

Check us out: [http://www.grailbio.com/join-the-
team](http://www.grailbio.com/join-the-team)

or email me if you have questions: mikelee@grailbio.com

------
martinshen
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend | Mountain View | Onsite Only |
[https://smartcar.com/](https://smartcar.com/)

I'm one of the first employees at Smartcar. I joined about a year ago after
parting ways with a $3M VC-backed startup I cofounded 5 years ago. A lot of
startups have great teams and investors but I chose this startup because I
believe that it's in the right space at the right time: transportation.

Transportation is roughly 9% of US GDP. Looking at the next 10 years of
transportation, it's autonomous, electric, shared and connected. Smartcar is
building the connected part.

The past 3 months have been a whirlwind. We've brought on big deals with
Fortune 500 companies and hired on 3 engineers... but we need mid-level
engineering more help immediately.

If you want to learn more, email me at Martin@Smartcar.com or call me at 415
404 5650.

Our stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS. Interview process is a
phone call, take-home project and then a 2-3 hour on-site interview with all
staff.

$95K to $130K + up to 1.0% equity No recruiters. No remote.

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/2bmM6Gw](http://bit.ly/2bmM6Gw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
yuriydyrenko
Ebates | San Francisco, CA | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | www.ebates.com |
INTERNS, VISA

Ebates is a profitable, high growth e-commerce company based in San Francisco.
We offer a casual but fast paced environment where creativity and effective
teamwork and collaboration are rewarded. We are changing the way people shop
online, and we strive to provide the best possible customer experience - not
to mention cash back on every purchase, with no strings attached. In 2015,
members spent over $5 billion on Ebates' websites and since the inception of
the company, have earned over $500 million in cash back. During the peak days
of 2015, 5% of all online shopping went through Ebates!

I'm currently a senior iOS engineer at Ebates and we're looking to grow the
mobile team! Open positions in mobile: \- Engineering Manager or Director \-
Android Engineer \- iOS Engineer

We have a lot of other open positions throughout the rest of the company.

Apply at
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/ebatesinc](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/ebatesinc)

~~~
charleshkang
Are you still hiring for iOS engineers?

~~~
yuriydyrenko
Yes still hiring for iOS.

------
hiring
Punchbowl.com | ONSITE Framingham, MA | DEVOPS ENGINEER

Full job description & application instructions:
[https://www.punchbowl.com/contact/careers](https://www.punchbowl.com/contact/careers)

Punchbowl is looking for a full-time Associate DevOps Engineer to work with
the systems operations and development teams to manage and improve the highly
available web infrastructure at Punchbowl.com.

Qualifications: -2+ years of Linux systems administration (Ubuntu) -2+ years
of scripting Bash, Ruby, and/or Python -Experience with configuration
management (Chef, Puppet) -Experience with database administration (MySQL,
MongoDB, Redis) -Familiarity with web application development and deployment
(HAProxy, Nginx, Nagios, Rails, Git, CI/CD, Jenkins) -Excellent communication
and collaboration skills -Adaptable and love working in a fast-paced
environment -Motivated, quick learner with excellent problem solving skills
-Enthusiasm and passion with readiness to join a small company

QUESTIONS? Contact “hiring at punchbowl dot com”

------
ericthebell
Product Designer (UX Generalist) | Vitruvian Networks | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite | [http://www.vineti.com/](http://www.vineti.com/)

At Vitruvian Networks, we create solutions that scale for healthcare. We are
developing products that help deliver cures for cancer in the cell and gene
immunotherapy space. Our products form a mission critical, service-oriented,
auditable software platform that supports multiple client-facing applications
in a regulated market.

We are looking for a junior-to-mid-level full stack product designer
(strategy, research, structure, interaction, visuals) who can work in a fast-
paced, professional environment. You will help create highly usable, mission-
critical software for a medical cell therapy service. This position is full-
time and based in our San Francisco office.

Please apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/vineti/6a69d2e7-00fe-4730-a89d-70589ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/vineti/6a69d2e7-00fe-4730-a89d-70589ce926f8)

------
MatthewB
Sonar | San Francisco, CA | Multiple roles | Onsite |
[https://www.sendsonar.com/](https://www.sendsonar.com/)

Sonar helps companies communicate with their customers on mobile messaging
channels such as SMS, Facebook Messenger, Whatsapp, and WeChat. By using text
messaging channels rather than legacy channels such as email and phone calls,
companies are able to be more efficient and effective while providing a
superior customer experience. Imagine you could text Comcast/AT&T to ask
questions to a real person instead of being on hold for 45 minutes or sending
a support email into a black whole.

Sonar is a seed stage company (plenty of runway), growing quickly, with
awesome paying customers ranging from startups to public companies. We have an
engineering culture and a very collaborative environment. We work hard and
have a lot of fun along the way. We're a mature, diverse group of people who
are all passionate about what we're building.

Our stack is RoR, ReactJS, Heroku/AWS, CircleCi, and Sidekiq (standard rails
stack). Some of the interesting problems we're solving are scaling our
infrastructure, using AI/Machine Learning to make human agents more powerful,
and parsing large amounts of data.

We've raised $1.4m and our investors include 500 Startups, QuestVP,
TwilioFund, and some amazing angels.

You can check out our current team and values here:
[https://www.sendsonar.com/about](https://www.sendsonar.com/about) Our
interview process is: phone screen, in-person coffee to get to know each
other, technical interview (2+ hours), and then lunch with the team.

Roles we're hiring for: Lead Engineer, Sr. Engineer

Email matt@sendsonar.com

------
olalonde
Blockai | San Francisco, CA | CV/ML and Front-end Engineers -
[https://blockai.com](https://blockai.com)

Blockai wants to democratize copyright. We use the (Bitcoin) blockchain, crawl
the web and help artists. We're a small team and just starting to hire.

* Frontend Engineer

We're looking for someone passionate about the fast paced world of web
development. You’d be developing our user facing web app built with React. You
should be familiar with Node.js, Babel, ES6+, React, Redux, universal
rendering, Webpack, ESLint, etc. Our backend is built with Node.js, so you'll
get to work a bit on that too if you want. We <3 open source and you'll be
encouraged to contribute to our growing list of open source projects
([https://github.com/blockai](https://github.com/blockai)). Bonus points if
you have an eye for good UI+UX design.

* CV/ML/DS Engineer (greenfield project)

We're looking for a software engineer (computer vision/machine
learning/distributed systems engineer) to help build our reverse image search
engine. You'd be designing and implementing a production system that can
efficiently index and search billions of images for visual similarity. You'd
be given free reign on system architecture and choice of technologies. You
should know a bit about perceptual hashing, SIFT, SURF, CBIR algorithms, etc.
Although some research will be required, this is primarily an engineering
position.

Some things we currently use: Node.js, Express, React, Redux, Kubernetes,
Deis, Docker, CI, AWS, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Redis, Vim

Drop me an email (oli@blockai.com) and mention HN!

\- Oli, CTO & Co-Founder, Blockai

------
nyalak
QUARTET SECURITY ENGINEER

Quartet is committed to enabling every person in our society to thrive by
building a collaborative mental and physical health ecosystem. Our technology
platform allows seamless communication and collaboration between medical and
behavioral health providers, leading to targeted, timely and higher quality
patient care. Powered by our advanced data engine, Quartet works with health
plans and health systems to provide actionable population insights that
improves patient outcomes and reduce overall costs.

Quartet is looking for an experienced engineer to help guide our engineering
organization in all things security related. Someone who enjoys building both
technical systems and processes for our fast growing organization. This role
will ensure that security is a first class citizen of the software development
lifecycle - from the first conceptual design, to development, deployment, and
ongoing maintenance of our software and the infrastructure it runs on, you
will support and educate our engineering team in best practices and beyond.

------
aynsof
Geoscience Australia | Devops Engineer | Canberra | Full-Time | On-Site
($80,022 - $92,628AUD)

As a DevOps Engineer within the Cloud Enablement team, you will have a chance
to drive the development of cloud, automation, and culture at GA. You’ll help
us to continually improve GA’s cloud environments and code pipelines, making
our services scalable, reliable, responsive, and secure.

A collaborative and inclusive culture is vitally important to us; we love
solving challenging problems as a team. We’re strong members of the Canberra
DevOps community, involved in and hosting the city’s Infrastructure Coders
meet up group. We’re committed to Open Source and we’ve recently kicked off
the first of many Hack Days.

There’s a free on-site gym, weekly yoga and pilates, and an upcoming childcare
centre – and we celebrate the end of each sprint with an informal get-
together.

Apply at:
[https://www.apsjobs.gov.au/SearchedNoticesView.aspx?Notices=...](https://www.apsjobs.gov.au/SearchedNoticesView.aspx?Notices=10692136%3A1&mn=JobSearch)

------
nyalak
SECURITY ENGINEER

Quartet is committed to enabling every person in our society to thrive by
building a collaborative mental and physical health ecosystem. Our technology
platform allows seamless communication and collaboration between medical and
behavioral health providers, leading to targeted, timely and higher quality
patient care. Powered by our advanced data engine, Quartet works with health
plans and health systems to provide actionable population insights that
improves patient outcomes and reduce overall costs.

Quartet is looking for an experienced engineer to help guide our engineering
organization in all things security related. Someone who enjoys building both
technical systems and processes for our fast growing organization. This role
will ensure that security is a first class citizen of the software development
lifecycle - from the first conceptual design, to development, deployment, and
ongoing maintenance of our software and the infrastructure it runs on, you
will support and educate our engineering team in best practices and beyond.

------
mcotton
HUVRData | Austin, TX | Full-Time | REMOTE | Software Engineer

HUVRdata is looking for an experienced python/full stack developer to join our
team. HUVR is expanding its data and analytics platform for drone based
inspections. Our customer use drones to get a new view of the world. We
provide them the tools and processing to get a new view of their data.

The ideal person has several successful projects that they've worked on before
and has the right attitude to solve problems they've never seen before.

Our development team works with a very high level of autonomy. We trust each
other to make the right decisions and help each other when needed.

We use Python and Google App Engine. If you haven't ever touched Google App
Engine, don't worry, it's just a WSGI web server.

We use Node.js, NoSQL, mapreduce, and imagemagick, ffmpeg for image
processing. Familiarity with these would be a plus.

If you are excited about what we are doing, send a resume and an introduction
with an example of your work. Make sure it is something you're proud of
(github, blog, Olympic medal, etc).

engineering at huvrdata.com

------
lenan
Amazon Lab126 (located in Sunnyvale, CA)| On-Site | Full time

The Role: As a Software Development Engineer – Android, you will be part of an
experienced cross-disciplinary team designing and building innovative software
solutions for consumers. This hands-on position requires broad engineering
competence and in-depth technical knowledge of application software
development, as well as demonstrated experience successfully planning,
organizing, and conducting software development projects in a dynamic
environment. In this role, you will:

Be part of a small but experienced cross-disciplinary team of engineers
Contribute to the definition, design and implementation of Android software on
multiple platforms Rapidly prototype and iterate on innovative user
experiences

Internal job description

Basic qualifications Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or related field 3+
years of experience building Android applications Design and architecture
knowledge and familiarity with object oriented design patterns Experience
shipping real products to customers

SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
harrylepotter
Geli | Melbourne, Australia & Sydney, Australia | Lead Engineer (Australia) |
Renewable energy

Imagine a world where there is less reliance on non-renewable power. A world
where you source your electricity from your neighbors rather than from power
stations hundreds of miles away. A world where software makes the best
possible use of the solar, wind and battery storage available. This is Geli’s
vision - the “Internet of Energy(IoEn)”. We're expanding our Engineering team
from San Francisco, CA into Australia and are seeking an enthusiastic Lead
Software Engineer with team leadership skills eager to work with our team and
help build our Australian presence. Ideally, you'd be fluent in both Java and
Python, have an interest in Machine learning and IoT technology, and a passion
for renewable energy!

Learn more at:
[http://www.geli.net/about/careers/](http://www.geli.net/about/careers/) or
feel free to contact me directly at: ben[~at~]geli.net

------
StratumXFIL
Stratum Security | Full-stack (front-end focused) Developer | Herndon, VA |
REMOTE

Hi. We’re looking for an awesome Developer to join our growing team. If you’ve
ever wanted to work for an interesting security startup with great people this
is your chance. We’re a little different than your average startup so we put
together this FAQ.

[https://stratumsecurity.com/company/careers/developer/](https://stratumsecurity.com/company/careers/developer/)

You’d be working on our new product XFIL. It will let our customers simulate
various attacks to ensure that their security program is actually doing what
they want it to do (blocking traffic, alerting appropriately, etc).

This is a remote position that is open to residents only located within the US
or Canada.

Here’s a bullet list of what we would like for you to know to start:

– The latest stable version of Node.js – Javascript libraries like React,
Vue.js, Angular, and jQuery for frontend development – Databases such as
Postgresql, and Redis – How to write robust and valuable tests at the unit,
integration, and functional levels – Client-side and server side MVC –
Designing and working with REST APIs – How to effectively use git to do
version control

The salary is competitive and depends on your experience. We offer the
following:

– Medical, dental, and vision insurance – SIMPLE IRA with company match – 3
weeks PTO for new employees, 4 weeks for employees with us longer than a year.
– 8 federal holidays – Choose your own laptop

If you are interested in helping evolve information security, tell us about
yourself at careers@stratumsecurity.com. Send us your LinkedIn profile, Github
repo, or anything else you feel would help us get to know you.

------
addstructure
AddStructure - [https://addstructure.com](https://addstructure.com) \- Chicago
/ Remote

AddStructure is a text analytics company developing cutting edge search and
recommendation applications for some of the world's largest retailers.
Employees can be onsite or remote but must be located in the domestic United
States. If interested, please email jobs@addstructure.com.

\---------------

Machine Learning / NLP Engineer

We're looking for talented developers with experience developing production-
grade ML/NLP solutions. Our ideal candidate has either graduate-level research
experience in NLP and ML or industry experience developing products with
substantial NLP capabilities.

\---------------

Full Stack Developer

We're looking for a full stack developer to join our team working on retail
text analytics and conversational commerce. Our ideal candidate has broad tech
chops and would be comfortable in a lead role. Ideally experienced with some
of the following: Node, Java, C#, PostgreSQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, Backbone,
Solr, AWS, NLP, machine learning.

------
gabeh
Havenly | Denver, CO | Front end Developer, Product Designer | Full Time |
ONSITE

Havenly is an innovative online interior design studio that makes beautiful
décor convenient and accessible for clients. We operate a private marketplace
of interior designers and facilitate an engaging design process which leads to
a highly personalized ecommerce experience.

Our recently released iOS app was rated #1 in "New Apps We Love" in the App
Store, which was a fun thing to be a part of!

We're looking for front end developers and product designers to join our team
to bring the delight of a beautifully designed room to Havenly customers.
Front end developers should have experience building delightful and responsive
experiences in React/Redux. Product designers should have a full range of
skills from product design, interaction design, to visual design.

If you'd like to know more about our open roles and introduce yourself, head
over to [https://havenly.com/careers](https://havenly.com/careers)

------
laurawright_LH
LendingHome | San Francisco, CA | Fin-tech | Staff and Senior Engineers |

LendingHome, ranked by Forbes as one of the 50 hottest startups of 2015, has
brought together the best people and most advanced technology to reimagine the
mortgage process from the ground up. Our goal is to be the best way to get a
mortgage and be the best way to invest in them. In the process of chasing this
big goal, we’ve become the fastest growing marketplace lender to date, have
grown to over 200 staff and $100M in venture capital raised in under 18
months, and are uniquely positioned to be the world’s leading mortgage
marketplace. We leverage technology and data to drive unmatched financial
results for borrowers and investors. LendingHome is taking on a huge problem
and growing rapidly towards becoming the next great financial services brand
powered by the most advanced mortgage platform in the world. Built on Rails

[https://www.lendinghome.com/careers](https://www.lendinghome.com/careers)

------
lstamp
LiveRamp | Back​ ​End/Full​ ​Stack Developers | San Francisco | Onsite

Want to build software that connects companies and marketers? LiveRamp is the
leader in data connectivity, helping the world’s largest brands use their data
to improve customer interactions on any channel and device.​ ​We help
marketers eliminate data silos and unlock greater value from the tools they
use every day.

Our stack: We are looking for full-time engineers and aspiring managers in
three primary areas.

1) Large scale distributed systems engineering (primarily Java on our 10+ PB
Hadoop cluster)

2) Full-stack web engineering (mostly Ruby-on-Rails and Javascript)

3) Engineering management (you would code for about 6 months before taking on
a manager role).

We are steadily growing (230 current employees) with plans to double in size
over the next year. We’re looking to grow the engineering team in our San
Francisco Headquarter.

About you: You’re comfortable in multiple languages, frameworks, and
environments.Our employees enjoy a fun office with catered meals, unlimited
PTO, ​an ​annual camping trip and lots of social gatherings. But the best job
perk is our awesome team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen
to be great engineers as well.

Check out what we’re all about: Senior Backend Engineer
([http://grnh.se/afx5wq](http://grnh.se/afx5wq)) Senior Full Stack Engineer
([http://grnh.se/f2la7b](http://grnh.se/f2la7b)) Data Engineer/New Grad
([http://grnh.se/jmgo1f](http://grnh.se/jmgo1f))

​Want to learn more? Email Lstamp@liveramp.com with questions about the roles
and use the links above to apply directly.

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Charlotte, NC : Burlingame, CA | ONSITE (remote for right
candidates) | [https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com)

Email us at: jobs@lendingtree.com

Tech we use: Java, C#, javascript, angular, React, Mongo, SQL Server

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Back-end Engineers: You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice.
Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time.
Needless to say, we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot.
Our back-end systems are written in C#, Java using Redis, Mongo, and
SQLServer. You might know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're
willing to learn. Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice.
If you're a Senior Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few
years. You've scaled to thousands or maybe millions of users. If you're a
Junior engineer, you love to code and you're good at it. You're smart, you're
passionate, and most of all you can't wait to get started. (New grads please
apply!)

Front-end Engineers: You know Javascript. You know the ins, the outs and how
to make it blazing fast. You care about performance because you know your
users are waiting for every line of your code. You've used some popular
frameworks, maybe angular or react - but you know one or more cold.

Project Managers: Keeping a small bunch of plates spinning all at once is your
specialty. 2+ years as a project manager for technology teams in agile, scrum,
kanban, waterfall, or your own thoughts on "just the good bits" from the
aforementioned (we'd love to hear them!).

Wordpress Engineers: You know Wordpress inside and out. You've built big sites
with custom features that you can show us.

Where we are:

Charlotte, NC: If you're into great weather and a central location (our
airport is an American hub) you should check us out. You can pick great urban
living (Uptown's 4th ward is the place to be) or get yourself a huge house (at
reasonable prices) in the burbs. The standard of living for an engineer
doesn't get any better than this.

------
MattGreenburg
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

ZeroCater brings tens of thousands of people together every day over food.
Eating together is a fundamental human experience for us. Shared meals foster
relationships and an exchange of ideas. We’re obsessed with helping our
customers bring this to their office culture.

Come help us connect people over food! You’ll join a small team of talented
full-stack engineers who love to build and love to ship. You’ll work closely
with Engineering, Product, and Design teams to build products that delight our
customers and impact our entire company. This is a great opportunity for a
senior full-stack engineer with prior experience with Django, Rails, or
another modern web framework who wants to accelerate their career at a fun,
rapidly growing company.

Wanna push FoodTech to production? Contact people@zerocater.com or
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

------
peawee
SpiderOak | REMOTE | Full-Time | PhoneGap-Centric Mobile Engineer

SpiderOak builds and provides Zero Knowledge cloud storage and collaboration
solutions, with our Semaphor team collaboration service, ONE backup, and
Encryptr password management. We're a growing team of some ~40 people spread
across the world.

Javascript App Developer

The front-end to our latest project, Semaphor, is built in HTML5 technologies
using Electron on the desktop and PhoneGap on mobile. We need more hands to
help bring out new and exciting features to market. If you're interested in
joining a small but growing group of amazing developers building amazing
secure collaboration software, this job is for you! Experience with iOS and
Android dev is strongly preferred.

Interested? See more here: [https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-app-
developer](https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-app-developer)

The interview process involves two videoconf screens, a small coding project,
and another videoconf team interview.

Hoping to hear from you!

------
realbug
Adxeed (www.adxeed.com) | Greater Seattle area, WA | Python/Django Software
engineer (all levels) | Full-time | Onsite

Adxeed is changing online advertising with revolutionary platform integration
and intelligent recommendations. We help businesses around the world better
manage and optimize their online marketing campaigns across major online
platforms with drastically lower effort and cost compared to traditional
campaign management tools. Learn more at www.adxeed.com.

We’re an early-stage, well-financed startup located in eastside of the Seattle
area, and looking for talented software engineers who have startup spirit and
interest in learning/building tools that are heavy on machine learning and
optimization algorithms. We particularly prefer people with experience in
advertising API's from Google, Facebook, Bing, and other advertising
platforms.

Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST framework, PostgreSQL, JavaScript,
react.js, react.native (and whatever it takes to deliver the product)

How to apply: send your CV to career@adxeed.com

------
welchmt
RIPPLE | San Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime | www.ripple.com

Here at Ripple we create blockchain software infrastructure for financial
institutions. Our mission is to create the internet of value (IOV) and support
trillions of transactions globally. We also just raised an impressive
$55Million Series B Last week!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2YHhLkOO9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2YHhLkOO9g)

We're looking to hire a Senior Software Engineer (x3), Technical Writer,
Security Engineer/InfoSec and a DevOps Engineer.

We primarily code in NodeJS, we use and contribute to open source software and
most of our team have been writing JavaScript and Node for many years and know
the ins and outs of the ecosystem very well. In Addition most of our team
comes from a diverse coding background, and we are always open to engineers
excellent experience with Node, Java, Ruby, Scala, Python, GO and more!

On the operations side we're in AWS, make extensive use of docker and use salt
and terraform. If you want more details I can put you in touch with one of our
DevOps engineers.

Ripple is growing fast. We've got great funding (inc. Google Ventures &
Andreessen Horowitz), and a very strong team here.

Feel free to email me with any questions: mwelch@ripple.com (My name is Matt).
Or apply through the links provided on our careers page.
[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/)

Senior Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/b1x32i](http://grnh.se/b1x32i)
DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/xgq4me](http://grnh.se/xgq4me)

------
nicholasjon
Lemans Corporation | Madison, WI | Full-Time | On-Site

Lemans is looking for world-class engineers to be part of a new team that will
amplify and build on our forty year success story. We're heavily investing in
the future of our company as we design, develop and ship the most innovative
digital products powersports fans have ever seen. If you're motivated to solve
interesting problems and want the opportunity to build products to shape and
transform an entire industry, this is your chance to get in on the ground
floor and make it happen.

If you're interested, see this posting for an open Front End Engineer position
([https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/28084/front-end-
engineer](https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/28084/front-end-engineer)) and
mention that you found us through HN!

Note: We're looking for backend devs too (do you experiment in Kotlin? Go?
awesome!) -- use the same link, we'll make sure your info gets to the right
spot.

(No recruiters please.)

------
bflesch
StriveWire | Hamburg, Germany | On Site | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Senior
Android/iOS Engineer

StriveWire is a platform for eSports tournaments, where you can challenge your
friends in for-money computer game matches all day every day. We're a rapidly
growing crossover between Facebook and Paypal in the eSports industry with an
international audience.

Our stack is React (flux/native via babel, webpack) / Node.js (hapi.js) /
Websocket / PostgreSQL / Redis hosted on AWS.

We're looking for experienced people with formal education in computer science
or related fields to join our team in the above-mentioned roles with immediate
impact on our product. If you are a quick learner, great collaborator and want
to shape the future of eSports together with us, please get in touch with us.

We offer a great team and competitive salary with equity if you wish. Please
send your CV with relevant transcripts/references to beni@@strivewire.com.
Internship applications welcome.

keywords: on-site, e-sports, hearthstone, rocket league, etc

------
brown4
Endgame is delivering the next generation of Security Intelligence & Analytics
(SIA). Our core capabilities use data science and cutting-edge technology to
give our federal and commercial customers real-time visibility across their
digital domains, and our ecosystem of applications use that insight to solve a
wide array of security problems. Endgame allows you to see what others can’t,
and to take control of your connected world.

Senior Back-end Engineer (DC or SF)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=ozlA3f...](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=ozlA3fwh)

\- Solid experience using Python and relational databases to make web
applications \- Familiarity with queuing systems like RabbitMQ/AMQP, Kafka,
ActiveMQ, AWS SQS, ZeroMQ, etc. \- Knowledge of HTTP and ability to make a
RESTful web application \- Experience using Linux and developing applications
that run on Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS, etc) \- Familiarity with search servers
like ElasticSearch or SOLR \- Experience with service oriented architecture,
micro services and containerization \- Experience with or desire to learn
golang

Senior Vulnerability Researcher (Remote)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=oZpV3f...](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=oZpV3fw6)

Senior DevOps Engineer (DC)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=or2Q2f...](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=or2Q2fw5)

Or checkout [https://www.endgame.com/career-
openings](https://www.endgame.com/career-openings) and email me if anything
looks interesting jbrown[@]endgame.com

------
pliguori
Allianz - Global Data & Analytics | Munich (Germany) ONSITE | DevOps Big Data
Engineer

Global Data & Analytics is the Allianz department responsible for the Big Data
strategy at Allianz worldwide. We're looking for an experienced DevOps to join
our team and work on our state-of-the-art platform. We really believe in
opensource and every member of our team is a valuable contributor on projects
like Spark, Nomad, Zeppelin. The interview process consists of a bonus
(optional) take-home challenge, a half-hour call and an on-site interview.

Our stack: private cloud platform running with
Nomad/Consul/Docker/Ansible/Gitlab-CI.

Email: pietro.liguori@allianz.com

Language: English

Detailed job description:
[https://jobs.allianz.com/sap/bc/bsp/sap/zhcmx_erc_ui_ex/?tit...](https://jobs.allianz.com/sap/bc/bsp/sap/zhcmx_erc_ui_ex/?title=Big-
Data-Engineer-\(m/f\)-for-Global-Data--
amp;-Analytics&jobId=76562B4401031ED6A1DE43A5442D16B3)

------
alwaysunday
Waldo Photos | Austin, TX | Onsite |
[http://waldophotos.com](http://waldophotos.com)

Looking for: Full Stack/Backend engineer, Android Engineer.

Waldo Photos delivers photos from SLRs and professional cameras straight to
your device (iOS, Android, web) with a clever mix of facial/object
recognition.

We're hiring smart engineers to help us solve hard problems. We're using a
microservices architecture with a blend of shiny (GraphQL, React) and tried-
and-true (Node.js, Kafka, Python, Postgresql, Java) tech.

More info in our TechCrunch article: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/21/waldo-
raises-5-million-for...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/21/waldo-
raises-5-million-for-a-photo-finding-platform-targeting-professional-
photographers-events/)

We're rounding out the initial team (currently 12) with a senior full
stack/backend engineer. We're also looking for an Android engineer.

Come work with us: andy@waldophotos.com

------
nwenzel
SimpleLegal | Mountain View, CA | full-time | onsite

SimpleLegal ([https://www.simplelegal.com](https://www.simplelegal.com)) is
enterprise SaaS for in-house legal departments. We keep legal vendors,
matters, and expenses organized. We're Salesforce for the Legal Dept. We're
pre-Series A because our customers fund our growth by paying us.

ROLES:

\- Senior Customer Support

\- Implementation Manager

\- Front-End Engineer

If you're interested, send me an email. It's my HN username at
SimpleLegal.com.

* SENIOR CUSTOMER SUPPORT *

We are looking to fill a Senior Customer Support role. This person will work
with our customers as well as with law firms to ensure that they are happy
customers who refer us to more happy customers.

Bonus points if you're currently a paralegal or on the billing team at a law
firm.

* IMPLEMENTATION MANAGER *

You're comfortable working with messy data. You might be an Excel guru or
maybe you even write some basic scripts.

You have excellent project management skills and can track multiple
stakeholders and multiple deadlines.

* FRONT-END DEVELOPER *

You believe that enterprise software can be great. You want to build software
that people use every single day.

\- Has a strong interest and at least some ability in designing and
implementing great, consistent UX/UI.

\- Comfortable with pushing us toward a single front-end framework

\- Comfortable with a Django, Postgres, Redis, JQuery, and a mix of other JS
libraries stack

\- Experience working with older versions of popular frameworks (e.g.
Bootstrap)

------
cstuder
Meteotest | Berne, Switzerland | ONSITE | Full-time or Part-time |
[https://meteotest.ch/firma/offene-
stellen/frontend_entwickle...](https://meteotest.ch/firma/offene-
stellen/frontend_entwickler)

We're looking for a front-end developer (80-100%) at our engineering company.
Our clients are primarily from meteorology and climatology, but our web
development team is doing additional IT projects on their own.

The skills you can help us with: \- Profound JavaScript knowledge, ideally
with React \- Experience with UX and usability \- Know-how of modern CSS \-
Ideally some backend knowledge with Python, Flask and Django \- Optionally
you're acquainted with technologies like Git, Gitlab CI, LESS, Leaflet, PHP,
R, C#, nginx

We're offering: \- Work in a small team with lots of different projects \- An
environment you can help develop further \- Free choice of OS, editors or IDEs
\- Quiet rooms, free coffee & tea

christian.studer@meteotest.ch

------
laurawright_LH
LendingHome | San Francisco, CA | Fin-tech | Staff and Senior Engineers |

LendingHome, ranked by Forbes as one of the 50 hottest startups of 2015, has
brought together the best people and most advanced technology to reimagine the
mortgage process from the ground up. Our goal is to be the best way to get a
mortgage and be the best way to invest in them. In the process of chasing this
big goal, we’ve become the fastest growing marketplace lender to date, have
grown to over 200 staff and $100M in venture capital raised in under 18
months, and are uniquely positioned to be the world’s leading mortgage
marketplace. We leverage technology and data to drive unmatched financial
results for borrowers and investors. LendingHome is taking on a huge problem
and growing rapidly towards becoming the next great financial services brand
powered by the most advanced mortgage platform in the world.

Built on Rails

[https://www.lendinghome.com/careers](https://www.lendinghome.com/careers)

------
jmeller
Kolide | [https://kolide.co](https://kolide.co) | Boston, MA | Full-Time |
Remote

Kolide is a platform that enables you to ask computers important questions,
get back immediate answers, and take decisive action. Kolide does all this by
leveraging the awesome power of Facebook’s osquery framework and extending it
with built-in security and operations expertise. Mike Arpaia, the creator of
osquery at FB is a co-founder. Investment was lead by the creator of Snorby,
Dustin Webber, and that investment was matched new practitioner lead
Hack/Secure investment syndicate.

Anyone interested in joining a dream team cyber security company at an early
(yet well funded) stage should consider reaching out.

Stack: Golang, React, Docker

We need Golang back-end engineers and we need a front-end dev comfortable with
React. Check out the job details at
[https://angel.co/kolideco/jobs](https://angel.co/kolideco/jobs).

Get in touch with me directly jason@kolide.co

------
moandcompany
CrowdStrike | Los Angeles, California - United States (Remote-option) | Full
Time

Data Engineer in Machine Learning

CrowdStrike was founded in 2011 to fix a fundamental problem: The
sophisticated attacks that were forcing the world’s leading businesses into
the headlines could not be solved with existing malware-based defenses. Google
Capital led Crowdstrike's most recent, $100M, Series C funding round in June
2015.

We are looking for another Data Engineer to come join our Data Science and
Machine Learning team. We apply machine learning as part of our solution for
helping customers prevent breaches.

We recently contributed the first signature-less engine to VirusTotal, which
uses machine-learning to help the anti-virus community identify malware.

Learn More About Us:

    
    
      - https://www.crowdstrike.com/why-crowdstrike/
    
      - https://www.crowdstrike.com/resources/battling-unknown-malware-with-machine-learning/
    
    

Apply here:

    
    
      - https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/?p=job%2FosNW3fwY

~~~
jjirsa
Also at Crowdstrike:
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/?p=job%2FoGBT3fwX](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/?p=job%2FoGBT3fwX)

Our infrastructure / data services team manages petabytes of data in various
cloud databases (cassandra/ES/postgres/kafka). Apply at the URL in this post,
or email (my HN username) @ crowdstrike.com

------
cabreraustwo
ustwo | Full Time | New York, NY

—————————————————————————————————

ustwo is a global digital product studio launching products, services and
companies that make a measurable difference to the world. Since our foundation
in 2004, we’ve partnered with some of the worlds leading brands and have grown
to four studios around the world in New York, Malmö, London and Sydney.

    
    
      - Unity Developer: https://ustwo.workable.com/jobs/153302
    
      - iOS Developer: https://ustwo.workable.com/jobs/27707
    
      - Web Developer (Full Stack): https://ustwo.workable.com/jobs/162381
    

—————————————————————————————————

Benefits: paid parental leave, $3k training budget, flexi-time. Full list:
[http://cdn.ustwo.com/documents/ustwo_benefits_2.2.pdf](http://cdn.ustwo.com/documents/ustwo_benefits_2.2.pdf)

[http://ustwo.com/join-us/new-york](http://ustwo.com/join-us/new-york)

------
MeetGo
Go | South Park, San Francisco | FULL STACK ENGINEER | Full Time | ONSITE

WHAT: Go is the #1 free app on the App Store for car insurance. It compares
your current coverage to see if it can save you money.

ROLE: As a full-stack engineer you’ll be part of a small, high impact team
building the core infrastructure, product, and analytics for Go. We focus on
growth. Everything you build will have impact. The team is friendly,
collaborative, and passionate about building what’s meaningful.

BENEFITS: Collaborative culture, friendly team members, significant equity,
balanced lifestyle (we believe creativity comes from being rested), strong
health insurance, unlimited vacation, great food, all new equipment, and Go
art.

PROCESS: Hiring process consists of two meetings with the team. If you get
along with the team and everyone gets along with you, and we’re all passionate
about what we can do together, that’s it!

INFRA: Go’s full stack is AWS/EC2, MySQL, Posgres, Python, Go, Objective-C,
Swift 3, and in-house analytics infra.

CONTACT: jobs@meetgo.me, reference # HN20161003

------
sophacles
Veriflow | Champaign, IL and San Jose, CA | Full-time, ONSITE | Multiple
positions

Veriflow is the first networking company to use formal verification to
eliminate change-induced network outages and breaches. The company was created
by a team of computer science professors and Ph.D. students at the University
of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, and is backed by New Enterprise Associates
(NEA), Menlo Ventures, the National Science Foundation and the U.S. Department
of Defense. The company is headquartered in San Jose, California. To learn
more, visit veriflow.net and follow us on Twitter @veriflowsystems. We are
growing our team after a successful Series A round to meet customer demand,
scale our product to bigger networks and create a rock-solid system for our
customers. Open Positions

* Software Engineer

* Sysadmin/Devops

* Senior Frontend Developer

* QA Lead

See our jobs page at:
[https://www.veriflow.net/careers/](https://www.veriflow.net/careers/) or feel
free to contact me directly for more info.

------
bbhughes
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE / REMOTE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Director of Engineering:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920)

Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
steakunderscore
Vigilant Global | Montreal, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE

Vigilant Global combines new and emerging technologies with sound and forward
thinking strategies. A strong focus on research and development has allowed
the firm to expand in the rapidly changing environment of electronic markets.
Vigilant Global is among the top employers in Montreal for 2016.

What are we looking for?

    
    
      * Bachelors Degree in Computer Science or Computer Engineering.
      * Strong experience with one or more dynamic languages (Python, Ruby, JavaScript).
      * Some experience with one or more web application frameworks (Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Django/Flask, AngularJS).
      * Experience with provisioning tools (Ansible, Chef) an asset.
      * Innovative thinking and problem solving.
    

Apply online at [http://www.vigilantglobal.com/en/careers/software-
developer-...](http://www.vigilantglobal.com/en/careers/software-developer-
networking-and-devops)

------
kvarela
Backend Engineers, All Levels | Coffee Meets Bagel | San Francisco | Full-Time
| On-site
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking to hire some backend
engineers from mid level to senior to lead (engineering manager).

Our stack is Python, Go, C*, Redis, Elastic Search, PG, Spark, …

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for great engineers to help build new features
which help our users fall in love.

We have a super fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd
get to work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88e0-e0ebcb0c7cb4)

------
weitingliu
Codementor | Senior Front-end & Back-end Engineers | contract | remote

Codementor ([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) is a live
help platform connecting developers to experts via screen sharing, video and
chat. We have over 4000+ vetted expert developers, including book authors, top
Stack Overflow answerers, popular open source contributors, and engineers at
top tech companies.

Codementor is more than just mentoring. We also have a new platform where we
connect top freelance developers to interesting remote opportunities.

We’re currently looking for more remote developers for client projects on our
platform in the following areas:

\- React / Redux \- AngularJS \- JavaScript \- Ionic \- Android \- Python \-
Ruby on Rails \- Node.js \- Objective-C \- iOS Swift \- Ember.js \- and more

This is a remote opportunity. We’re looking for both full-time & part-time
contractors.

To apply please visit: [http://bit.ly/2dCeDos](http://bit.ly/2dCeDos)

~~~
footothebar
It's unclear if this is a position _at_ Codementor _or_ an advertisement to
find work using Codementor's platform.

------
mharroun
Triplelift.com | Mobile (SDK) Software Engineer | New York, NYC | On Site

TripleLift is looking for a Mobile Software Engineer to spearhead our mobile
advertising technology initiative. This individual will lead the technical
initiatives that will allow TripleLift to enable and enhance the native
applications of our thousands of publishers. This role will focus on
prototyping, creating proofs-of-concept, and launching our native ad SDKs and
frameworks for Android, IOS, and possibly other platforms.

[http://grnh.se/gnw7pi1](http://grnh.se/gnw7pi1)

Also looking for: Fullstack Engineer & Backend/Data Engineer & more

See our other postings here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/triplelift?gh_src=gnw7pi1#.V_RM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/triplelift?gh_src=gnw7pi1#.V_RMEZMrKRs)

More about TripleLift:

Forbes Most Promising Companies in America (Forbes-2015)

Crain’s Best Places to Work (Crain’s-2015)

AdTech Startup of the Year Winner (NYTimes-2015)

Startup of the Year Finalist (AdWeek-2015)

------
vrae
IdeaFlow | Palo Alto, Boston | Software Engineer / ML, NLP / Web,Mobile Devs /
ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

We're a team of MIT AI and web programmers (advisees of Tim Berners-Lee and
Patrick Winston) building a shared brain for organizations and the world. Our
first product is a collaborative UI for graphs that enables enterprise
analytics teams to discover and visualize the patterns and connections trapped
within their spreadsheet data. We're mega-passionate about personal
information management, the intersection of philosophy and AI, and connecting
people with related ideas! We are seed-stage (have paying enterprise
customers) and offer sizable equity, or competitive salary.

Whitepaper and demos: [http://about.ideapad.io](http://about.ideapad.io)
[http://home.ideapad.io](http://home.ideapad.io) Palo Alto, Boston | Contact:
vienna@ideapad.io

------
bsparker
ReviewTrackers | Chicago, IL | Fulltime Onsite

ReviewTrackers is a VC-backed SaaS in River North, Chicago. We're looking for
a ton of positions in Marketing, Engineering, Sales, HR, and Customer Success.

Apply here:
[http://www.reviewtrackers.com/company/careers/](http://www.reviewtrackers.com/company/careers/)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Entelo helps companies build better teams. We use predictive analytics and
large volumes of data to help companies like Facebook, Amazon, and Tesla hire
better and faster. We also care deeply about promoting diversity in tech.

We're a small, efficient engineering team that's growing very quickly, and
we're hiring for many roles including:

* Software Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Data Engineer

* Architect

Our stack includes Ruby, Go, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Javascript,
Lambda, Spark, Docker, Elasticsearch, CoreOS, AWS, and more. We work on
interesting problems like predicting when someone will leave their job and
matching people to jobs. There's a large market opportunity for a fast-moving,
modern HR company, and we have a lot of growth ahead of us.

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
bbabenko
Orbital Insight
([http://www.orbitalinsight.com](http://www.orbitalinsight.com)) | Palo Alto,
CA | Full-time | On-site

Orbital Insight is a Geospatial Big Data company leveraging the rapidly
growing availability of satellite, UAV, and other geospatial data sources. Our
goal is to understand and characterize useful trends at global, regional, and
hyper­local scales. Backed by top tier VCs, including Sequoia, Google
Ventures, and Bloomberg Beta, we build products that have never existed
before, and could not exist without the ongoing proliferation of rich
geospatial data sources, computer vision & deep learning, and inexpensive
cloud computing.

We are looking for:

Computer vision / Deep learning engineers:
[https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/computer-vision-
engineer/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/computer-vision-engineer/)

Some press about us and the overall GIS ecosystem:

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/27/orbital-insight-
lands-20-m...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/27/orbital-insight-
lands-20-million-from-investors-led-by-gv/) (our recent B-round)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunn...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunning-
satellite-images-make-us-look-at-nature-north-korea-and-chipotle-as-never-
before/)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-
images-show-economies-growing-and-shrinking-in-real-time)

------
user24
Growveg.com | Remote, based in UK | Full time JS Developer needed!
[https://www.growveg.com/recruitment.html](https://www.growveg.com/recruitment.html)

We are a small, profitable company who build edible garden planning software.
Our iOS app Garden Plan Pro was featured in a WWDC video, and we are now
looking to rebuild our flash based planner in JavaScript. We're also working
with the university of York on a research project to create a machine learning
driven pest prediction service.

We are seeking to hire a new developer to help us deliver the next generation
of garden planning software, and you'll be joining a small highly tech driven
team and given autonomy and ownership over a brand new project.

I personally have been working here for 2.5 years and can attest to the fact
that it is a really great company to work for, so feel free to chat informally
to me (@user24 on twitter), or contact us directly via the website above!

------
batuhanicoz
Peergust | New York, US; Istanbul, Turkey | Full-time, ONSITE (Istanbul) or
REMOTE We are looking for Senior Go/JavaScript developers to join our team.
Currently we are developing the next generation web running on peers. We solve
the problem of media distribution by offloading the assets to the connected
visitors, rather than relying on centralized server pools. We value people
with extreme passion, self motivated and eager to help out the community
around them. Challenges: Super performing P2P JavaScript client, huge backend
scale, tons of data, P2P network algorithms and more. Requirements: -
Expertise on Go, JavaScript, Docker, Continuous Integration/deployment flow. -
Passionate for distributed systems - Love to open Chrome's/Firefox's dev-tools
Apply at —> [https://angel.co/peergust](https://angel.co/peergust) or by
e-mailing serhan@peergust.com

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 450+ employees.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
jtokash
We are looking for 2 new devs at Curious.com. 1 with a strong Rails background
and one with iOS experience. We have an experienced team and are hoping to
expand with engineers that share our drive to learn something new everyday
while bringing their own experience from other companies and projects.
Knowledge of AWS and MySQL/RDS are big plusses.

Ruby on Rails:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/197422868](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/197422868)

iOS, Objective C:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/197615384](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/197615384)

“Curious has mastered making learning addictive.” -- PandoDaily

“A Netflix For Learning” -- Forbes

“Curious stands out from sites like Khan Academy, Coursera, Udacity, Udemy,
and Lynda.com by focusing on learning 'for learning’s sake.'” -- VentureBeat

“Curious Helps Hobbyists Share Their Skills” -- Mashable

------
driverdan
Senior DBA | Onsite Austin, TX | OwnLocal (YC W2010)

Position: Senior Database Administrator

[http://www.ownlocal.com/about/jobs/senior-database-
administr...](http://www.ownlocal.com/about/jobs/senior-database-
administrator)

TL;DR: MySQL, PostreSQL, ElasticSearch, AWS RDS, schema design, DB
optimization. We treat employees like humans and pay market rates. Full-time,
local only.

OwnLocal provides online marketing tools to small businesses through our
partners. We work with some of the biggest media companies in the world to
provide our tools to their customers.

Our web apps are Ruby on Rails on MySQL with a little Postgres. We've built a
big API on ElasticSearch which serves billions of requests per month. You will
be responsible for managing our database servers, optimizing them to scale,
help troubleshoot problems (eg we have a lot of deadlocks), and work with the
rest of the engineering team on database design and migrations.

Recruiters not welcome.

------
lafay
Kentik | San Francisco | Full Time | REMOTE, VISA considered

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

Interested in building a distributed column-store time series database?
Crafting a sleek, intuitive front-end? Evangelizing a breakthrough approach to
network intelligence? This is your opportunity to get involved in a dynamic,
rapidly growing San Francisco-based startup.

Kentik Technologies is the creator of Kentik Detect, a big data SaaS for
network traffic visibility, DDoS detection, and infrastructure optimization.
Accessible via web portal, psql client, and API, Kentik Detect is the network
visibility solution that our founders — former network operators from Akamai,
Netflix, YouTube, and CloudFlare — always wanted but could never find. It lets
network operators see complete traffic paths, find root causes for link
congestion, reduce costs by peering with other networks, and know immediately
when their networks are under DDoS attack.

In our first 15 months on the market we've landed 70+ customers including:

Shopify, Pandora, DailyMotion, Yelp, Box, Neustar, Instart Logic, Cisco,
Appnexus, and University of Washington plus top carriers, telcos, and hosting
providers.

On the backend we're looking for folks with real-world experience building
distributed systems in Go/C/C++. On the frontend we need experts at both
client- and server-side JavaScript, with broad experience in monitoring,
visualization, and building state-of-the-art Web applications. And in sales we
need proven performers with a track record in highly technical markets
(network-related preferred).

Sound like a good fit? Check us out at
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/), and
contact us at hr@kentik.com.

------
benregenspan
Gizmodo Media Group | New York, NY | Full-time | Senior Frontend Developer

I'm a frontend developer/engineering director at GMG, where we're looking for
a strong frontend engineer to help build new features to support a high-
traffic set of media sites (Gizmodo, Kotaku, Lifehacker, Deadspin, Jezebel,
Jalopnik) with very active commenting communities. Most of our frontend is
Backbone/Marionette.js-based, with Scala on the backend, but we're continuing
to evolve our stack; experience with React and Node is a huge plus!

More info here:
[http://gizmodo.com/careers/job/205905?gh_jid=205905](http://gizmodo.com/careers/job/205905?gh_jid=205905).

We also have frontend and backend openings in Budapest -- see here for more
details:
[http://gizmodo.com/careers/budapest#openings](http://gizmodo.com/careers/budapest#openings)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Lead Instructor + Curriculum Architect | Onsite(SF) or
Remote | [http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world. Our core program
is an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job and we're
scaling to offer more flexible programs based on strong demand.

We are looking for an experienced and opinionated full stack web developer who
will lead instruction in the Immersive program and spearhead the ongoing
development of our curriculum. You will work with students and assistant
instructors to manage the Immersive Program while architecting changes to the
curriculum and supporting materials which are used by all of our programs.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. Angular, React...). Strong CS, testing and data fundamentals. Passion for exploring, learning and teaching new and current technologies.

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* Experience building and running a team

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
capchuckprice
Peloton Technology | Autonomous Vehicles | Mountain View, CA | C++ / Golang /
Robotics / EE / ME | ONSITE | INTERNS | jobs@peloton-tech.com

Our interview process is intense and fast. Great candidates love it.

Peloton is an automated vehicle technology company that utilizes vehicle-to-
vehicle communications and radar-based active braking systems, combined with
sophisticated vehicle control algorithms, to link pairs of heavy trucks. The
safety systems are always active, and when the trucks are out on the open
road, they can form close-formation platoons.

Peloton's founders are Stanford University alumni with roots in Stanford's
autonomous vehicle program, Volkswagen, Tesla, and IDEO. Our investors include
Intel, Denso, UPS, Volvo, and Lockheed Martin. Our board members include Ralph
Eschenbach, "father of commercial GPS," and Rodney Slater, Former US Secretary
of Transportation.

Submit your resume to jobs@peloton-tech.com. Ride into the future with us!

------
levlandau
Gigster | Fullstack Web | Full-Time | San Francisco, VISA

Come work on the problem of delivering high quality software reliably and at
scale. We have hundreds of projects running simultaneously and collect data
about all aspects of the software development process with the aim of
automating repetitive aspects of sales, project management and software
development itself.

The web work is mostly done in javascript -- React & Node. Some other
languages & technologies we use: Postgres, Mongo, Flask/Python, Redshift,
Angular, Docker, RabbitMQ

The company's business is growing pretty rapidly but the team itself is still
pretty small and there's a very clear opportunity to make a big impact.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/gigster/d80b3bcd-
fee5-44bb-b2ba-7ceae6...](https://jobs.lever.co/gigster/d80b3bcd-
fee5-44bb-b2ba-7ceae6532081) or send an email to debo at gigster.com with the
subject HN: Gigster Engineering

------
secfirstmd
Security First | [https://www.secfirst.org](https://www.secfirst.org) |
Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Android Developer (Umbrella App)

Are you a developer that wants to work on a exciting new human rights project
that can save lives every day?

We build open source technology that helps some of the most courageous human
rights defenders and journalists in the world stay safe.

We are looking for an experienced Android Developer who shares our passion to
work on our app ("Umbrella"). We recently launched our first version and are
now looking to increase our small team to build out it's features and
functionality.

You will be an Android Developer who:

* Cares about human rights

* Has made a native Android app from scratch

* Some experience with interacting with web services

* Knows how to use SQLite to access data (we use ORMLite for with SQLCipher support)

* Understands using support libraries to support older versions

* Has a strong understanding of security

Apply to jobs@secfirst.org

Job is Dublin, Ireland based though for exceptional candidates, remote may be
considered.

------
gcontella
Reverb.com | Chicago, IL | Full-time | On-site | Infra Engineer

Reverb.com is the online marketplace [for musicians] to buy, sell and learn
about new, used, vintage and handmade music gear. Since launching in 2013,
we've grown into the world’s most popular music gear website with more than
seven million monthly website visits.

We are currently in transition from a monolithic Rails app with a few
peripheral services to a multi-service environment with Docker and AWS at the
core. If you have experience with Docker containers, we'd love to hear from
you as we're moving in this direction.

Want to learn more? Follow our work here:
[https://product.reverb.com/](https://product.reverb.com/)

Link to full job description:
[http://reverb.applytojob.com/apply/7kiCX1/Infrastructure-
Eng...](http://reverb.applytojob.com/apply/7kiCX1/Infrastructure-Engineer)

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Hello, we’re Aclima. We design and deploy distributed sensor networks for
environmental quality. Our sensor networks generate billions of data points to
reveal actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In
collaboration with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these
insights to improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use
this new body of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving
world. We are looking for smart and passionate engineers to help build, scale,
and improve our platform.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Data Visualization Specialist

* Embedded Systems Engineer

* Product Managers

* Data Scientists

* And more... [https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Full Stack Senior
Software Engineer (Angular, CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, redshift) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/) At DataKitchen we
help make Analytics Agile. Increasingly Analytic Teams are tasked with
delivering both original insight and production analytics. At DataKitchen we
have created the world’s first company focused on enabling Agile Analytic
Operations. We do that by providing an Agile Analytic Operations product and
consulting services to build, operate, train and transfer an Agile Analytic
Environment. Our company is profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will
be part of the package.

We offer competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced
team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.
Contact info@datakitchen.io

------
mmxmike
Metamarkets | [https://metamarkets.com/](https://metamarkets.com/) | SF, NYC |
On-site | Fulltime

HIRING: Sr Backend Software Engineers (Scala/Java), Sr Full Stack Software
Engineer, Front End Architect, DevOps, Interaction Designer, Technical Account
Manager

Metamarkets is the leading provider of interactive analytics for the $30B
programmatic marketing industry, and inventor of the Druid open-source data
store. We're a 40 person startup scaling out a next-generation streaming
analytics stack to handle 1 trillion events daily, leveraging the leading
open-source frameworks Kafka + Samza + Druid (developed in house) + Spark.

What we offer: Comprehensive medical/dental/vision, free lunches, quarterly
offsites & annual Tahoe trip, WFH Wednesdays.

Apply at [https://goo.gl/He15hU](https://goo.gl/He15hU) or mike.driscoll [at]
metamarkets [dot] com.

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog |
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/) | Software
Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | New York, NY | 90-140k + equity The Farmer's
Dog is a VC backed direct-to-consumer pet food company. We're building a
subscription based e-commerce platform to support and manage custom plans. Our
aim is to make the subscription work to our customer's advantage. We offer
ridiculous amounts of flexibility to pause, delay, reroute and switch between
recipes. We've been cashflow positive from day 1 and are growing faster than
expected. We're looking for a Software Engineer with 3+ years of experience
building and delivering products to join our small and quickly growing team.
Our stack is react (and redux), node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds
like you reach out at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com.

------
jjmiller
WePay | YCS09 | Redwood City, CA | Software and Site Reliability Engineers |
ONSITE

We are looking for Software Engineers and Site Reliability Engineers to work
on a handful of from scratch, greenfield development projects. Whether it is
developing new micro-services on top of our new SOA or working on building our
data infrastructure from the ground up (Google Cloud Platform using Kafka,
Airflow and BigQuery) we are looking for engineers who are strong problem
solvers and who are looking for challenges / career growth opportunities on an
engineering team that is rapidly growing.

Curious to know what we’re working on here at WePay? Check out our engineering
blog [https://wecode.wepay.com/](https://wecode.wepay.com/)

Any questions, email miller [at] wepay [dot] com - OR - Apply at
[https://go.wepay.com/careers](https://go.wepay.com/careers)

------
datahead
Hospital Corporation of America | Senior Data Science Engineer | Full Time |
Nashville, TN (ONSITE)

Company: HCA operates about 162 hospitals and 113 freestanding surgery centers
in 20 states and England, employing approximately 220,000 people. HCA's
Clinical Services Group (CSG) provides evidence-based guidance, tools,
measurement and support for safe, effective, efficient and compassionate
healthcare. CSG's Data and Analytics Dept. (D&A) provides in-depth data
analysis, modeling and user experience to support positive change in clinical
workflow, operations and care delivery. We strive to enable clinicians to make
the right decisions, with the right data.

Position: Senior Data Science Engineer enables other individuals to contribute
at a very high level. Their mentorship, leadership and guidance leaves an
impression on junior engineers and scientists. They also: \- Actively
participate in complex design and development assignments across the
department.

\- Thoroughly understand assigned applications and system architecture.

\- Conduct research for understanding of new industry technologies as needed.

\- Lead and manage multiple project tasks at a time.

\- Consistently deliver according to commitments and product plan dates.

\- Coordinate team work activities and mentor team members to produce defined
deliverables.

Common Tools: SQL, Clojure, Javascript, Python, R, bash, Jenkins, Docker,
GitHub, RDBMS (Teradata, PostgreSQL, SQL Server), Cloudera stack, Spark,
Kafka, Scala, Java

Please email Tracie.Frank@hcahealthcare.com with questions. We are a data-
driven shop, so please reference HN in your communication subject line.

Full Job Posting:
[http://careersathca.com/careers/search.dot?jobId=10201-19078](http://careersathca.com/careers/search.dot?jobId=10201-19078)

------
mrud
Rapid7 | Dublin, Ireland / Cambridge, MA / Toronto, Canada | Software Engineer
| Full-Time - ONSITE

Rapid7 is probably known best as the company behind metasploit. While Rapid7
is a security company you will not have to be a security expert to work with
us. See
[https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp](https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp)
for the complete list of job openings.

The Dublin Positions are for Logentries, a Log Management solution and we are
currently looking for Lead UX Designer, Senior Software Engineer -
Architecture, Senior Software Engineer Frontend as well as a Software Engineer
I.

For Toronto we are looking for a Software Engineer, Platform Delivery aka
devops. In this role you would be working with both on-prem and SaaS software
and enable the local team to introduce patterns how to utilize the cloud and
allow people to move fast by giving them power.

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | Palo Alto, CA (SF area) | Onsite | Full-Time | Performance Engineer
(software engineer with 2-3 years of experience)

This is a small team (4 members) where you will be able to grow while still
having the availability to make a huge impact on how MongoDB grows. We are
looking for a junior developer (2-3 years of exp) looking to take their career
into the next level.

As part of the group that works on ensuring great performance for MongoDB, you
will be building performance frameworks, creating and automating performance
tools, and learning how our technology is deployed for various use cases.
Performance Engineers at MongoDB work with a very talented group of engineers
to measure, analyze and improve the performance of MongoDB’s disruptive
database technology.

Any interest? Reach out directly to me at JC@mongodb.com and/or apply here:
[http://grnh.se/jqelm2](http://grnh.se/jqelm2)

------
micah_chatt
Skuid | San Francisco, CA/Chattanooga, TN | Full Time | On Site Skuid is a
platform that allows you to design and develop bespoke web applications with
an engaging user experience, incorporating data from almost any other
platform, declaratively without code. The company culture is top-notch, we're
growing at a rapid rate, and hiring for multiple positions:

* DevOps Engineer - (Kubernetes, AWS, go, python)

* Software Engineer - (Node.js, Postgres, with frontend)

* Systems Engineer - (Manage multiple cloud platform environments)

* QA Engineer

* Sr. UX Designer

* Technical recruiter

The interview process consists of a few phone screens, a 2 hour at-home
programming challenge (for engineers), and an in-person interview.

Apply at [https://www.skuid.com/careers/](https://www.skuid.com/careers/)

Job descriptions are at
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=2864413](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=2864413)

------
philip1209
Staffjoy | [https://www.staffjoy.com](https://www.staffjoy.com) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Staffjoy helps businesses to create and share schedules with hourly workers.
We were apart of the first Y Combinator Fellowship class last Fall, and now we
are a 4-person team based in Fisherman's Wharf.

Our tech stack is primarily Go and React/Flux. We run a pure microservice
architecture on Kubernetes and heavily rely on tools like Protobuf, gRPC, and
the Bazel build system. We ship quickly and often - we just redid our website,
and amid pushing out a V2 rewrite of our application!

On the non-technical front: as we launch a free product, we have need for a
data-driven, full-stack marketer to help us spread the word about Staffjoy.

We're currently hiring:

* Marketing Manager

* Dev-ops Engineer

* Front-End Engineering Lead

Learn more and apply at:
[https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/](https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/)

------
vimarshk
Okta - SF|Toronto|Seattle - Fulltime - VISA

We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big
problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and
each other—successful.

We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning and iteration. We
work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that make millions of
people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's most respected
investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose — opening March 2017,
Competitive salary, Benefits, perks, stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly
All-Hands, Hackathon and Volunteer events

Please check open positions at:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
Please Email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
MarissaSmith
Apptentive | Platform Engineer |Full Time | Seattle (ONSITE)

ABOUT APPTENTIVE: Apptentive helps thousands of companies use their mobile
applications to build deeper, more meaningful relationships with hundreds of
millions of people around the world. We believe software should be for and
about People, Not Users, and we’re building the platform to power customer
communication for the modern business. We’re a rapidly growing, well-funded
company based in Seattle that’s passionate about building great products with
a fun, world-class team.

We're extremely proud to have been honored in 2015 by Puget Sound Business
Journal and Seattle Business Magazine as one of Washington's best places to
work!

ABOUT PLATFORM ENGINEER ROLE: As a Platform Engineer, you will be responsible
for the design, development, testing, and deployment of products that help
companies communicate with their customers in deep and personal ways.

Visit apptentive.com/careers to apply.

------
collinvine
[REMOTE] Frontend Engineer (React + Redux) | Colony.io

\--

 _Company_ : [https://colony.io](https://colony.io) early stage, seed-funded
startup

 _Team_ : 8 full-time remote; 3 backend, 1 frontend, 1 designer; 2 PhDs & 2
Brits; see AngelList for more

 _Product_ : broadly future of work; building a blockchain-based collaboration
platform to make work more open.

 _Interview Process_ : \- apply via AngelList
([https://angel.co/colony/jobs](https://angel.co/colony/jobs)) \- screening
interview with co-founder (me, Collin) \- submit code samples, preferably
react \- code challenge \- additional conversations w/ team you'd work with \-
make decision / make offer

 _Apply_ : [https://angel.co/colony/jobs/171420-frontend-
developer](https://angel.co/colony/jobs/171420-frontend-developer)

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles, CA | Bellvue, WA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is Hiring! Infospace by
OpenMail, based in Bellevue, WA is also hiring!

Venice, CA:

DevOps: AWS, Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Data Analyst: SQL, Excel [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf52385d17)

Product Manager: Technical background, adtech experience strongly preferred
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bcf6e434-6524-47a9-8334-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bcf6e434-6524-47a9-8334-7ae577c2f0a5)

Software Engineer: Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Bellevue, WA:

Front End Engineer [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/afbcc26d-a4eb-405b-b4c5-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/afbcc26d-a4eb-405b-b4c5-bf6267d23360)

Programmatic Partnership Manager [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bf1b39f9-38e4-4103-88fe-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bf1b39f9-38e4-4103-88fe-0a0e89f660b5)

Sr. Software Development Test Engineer [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/f4131e06-de2c-4258-a0c3-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/f4131e06-de2c-4258-a0c3-5a77ea4711fb)

------
ivanovserg990
_Criteo_ ([http://www.criteo.com/](http://www.criteo.com/)) | Palo Alto, SF,
Paris, Tokyo, Barcelona, Sao Paulo, and more | Software Engineering, Data
Scientists, Business Intelligence Analysts and more (220 positions open)

Please, read description for some of the positions here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wgJgiwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wgJgiwy)

Watch this video to see more about work at Criteo:
[https://youtu.be/i1zC3H3_gik](https://youtu.be/i1zC3H3_gik)

 _Benefits include_ :

\---- 100% premium coverage of Healthcare Plan

\---- Competitive compensation + quarterly bonus + stock

\---- Career advancement with global mobility opportunities

\---- Vacation policy includes 4 Summer Days off

\---- Snacks, Happy Hour, Ping-pong table, fun team off-sites

\---- Travel & reimbursement options

\---- Fidelity 401(k) Retirement Plan

\---- And way more

In case of interest, please send me your resume for referral to s.ivanov at
criteo.com.

------
samouch1180
Hey,

Upcall (Upcall.com) is looking for digital growth marketing professional to
join our San Francisco headquarters and help us build our customer base as we
head into growth.

You will be working closely with the Management Team in order to implement
growth strategies and continue building out organic (SEO and content
marketing) as well as paid digital channels (paid search, email, affiliates,
display and paid social).

You will generate reports and evaluate performance as compared to the goals
and will adjust and revise strategy as necessary.

This is a fast-paced environment and the right candidate will have solid
digital marketing experience, is hands-on, looking to rise to the next stage
in their career and has the leadership skills to do so.

In executing the marketing work, you will be engaged in both resource and
project management.

You'll earn a competitive salary plus equity in the company.

For more information and to apply, please send your resume to Samuel Devyver
(CEO) via sam@upcall.com

------
flyingclimber
Nylas.com | Full time | San Francisco | Onsite ~ but we'll help you relocate

Do you like writing open source code as your craft? Want to work on something
that impacts every single person on the internet but isn't creepy? Nylas.com
is hiring Engineers and SRE's to build beautiful products using EMAIL as its
base. If you like ownership, steady customers, and a challenge of building
then please reach out to me personally or apply below.

You'll work on

    
    
      * https://github.com/nylas/sync-engine
      * https://github.com/nylas/N1
      * Improving developer happiness - https://nylas.com/blog/technical-debt/
      ...
      * And whatever else it takes to move the massive amounts of data that we see
    

Tech Stack: Python, Flask, Electron, React, MySQL, AWS

[https://nylas.com/jobs/](https://nylas.com/jobs/)

------
rklarfeld
Senior C++ Engineer | gonitro.com | Dublin,Ireland | Full-time

Nitro is an exciting, high-growth company in the rapidly-evolving digital
documents space. We are looking for a hands-on Software Engineer with great
C++ skills for our Dublin, Ireland office. In this role you will help us
evolve our products and services and help us create new and exciting digital
document products. You'll be planning, designing, and building effective and
efficient native components for desktop, server, cloud and mobile platforms.
You'll also work closely with a no-bullshit tightly-knit engineering team to
architect, deliver, and improve technical solutions that delight our users.

If this sounds interesting and you want to hear more, we'd love to hear from
you!
[https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/217610](https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/217610)

------
alhep
IMD Optimad | Senior Software Engineer (Java/RDB) | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE
| Full Time

IMD Optimad are a division of Group IMD with a focus on industry level data
solutions for advertising campaign and copy management.

We are currently seeking an experienced Senior Software Engineer to join our
London team based in Soho. This is a fantastic opportunity to join a highly
skilled development team who deliver inter-enterprise cloud based applications
to blue chip clients within the TV and digital sectors. This person will play
a vital role in helping to expand and develop these business critical
products.

If you have strong skills with Java and experience with Oracle or PostgreSQL,
but are also skilled in front-end tech such as HTML5 and JavaScript, and keen
to get involved with our DevOps focused team - we want to hear from you.

For further details on this position and to make an application for the role,
please contact us at jobs@optimad.com.

------
joectastic
Warby Parker | NYC | Onsite | Full-Time | Principal Software Engineer

We’re looking for a stellar Principal Software Engineer to lead a brand-new
team at Warby Parker! The go-getter in this role will be blazing a whole new
trail for the company, so the job is ideal for an ambitious engineer who’s
eager to pioneer new technology and products within an already successful
organization.

We’re building a cross-functional team of (initially) five people focused on
long-term product development utilizing emerging technology with a substantial
mobile component, including the development of iOS/Android applications. This
project will entail everything from developing a proof of concept to user
testing to launching a consumer product that meets Warby Parker’s high
standards for amazing customer experiences.

In this role you’ll be responsible for architecture and selecting technologies
used. Current technologies include Swift, Python, JS, OpenCV, React, Reactive
Cocoa, Tornado and AWS infrastructure—and you’ll be the person helping decide
which other ones we pursue! Think you’ve got the goods? Keep reading.

What you’ll do: • Lead technology for an independent product group operating
within Warby Parker • Mentor and recruit a team of best-in-class software
engineers • Develop and evaluate industry-leading technologies • Implement new
ideas from prototype to production • Design and implement new tech
infrastructure

Who you are: • Equipped with at least 6 years professional programming
experience • An expert in data modeling in one or more modern relational
databases

Extra credit: • Experience with multiple languages, web frameworks, and
datastores • Experience in native mobile development • Expert knowledge of
Swift • Also a plus: experience with Python, JS, OpenCV, React, Reactive
Cocoa, Tornado and/or AWS infrastructure (we use them all!)

Please apply by sending an email to recruiting@warbyparker.com

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, and Washington, DC | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for over three years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're pleased to announce that we are hiring a City Manager for our
Washington D.C. office. This person should have strong analytical skills
coupled with the ability to manage a rapidly-growing team of drivers and
associates. This role is also responsible for business development and
managing the profitability of our Washington DC regional operations. This is a
prestigious role, and a significant opportunity, as we're rapidly expanding
our geographic presence! [https://www.rinse.com/careers/washington-dc-city-
manager/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/washington-dc-city-manager/)

2) We have an opening for a smart and experienced Brand Marketing Manager. The
idea candidate would have strong analytical skills, a good eye for the kind of
marketing that would improve our brand, and experience creating and managing
content marketing campaigns. Since we're a growing consumer business, this is
a great role for someone who wants to manage a significant advertising budget
over multiple mediums and ad networks.
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-
brand/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-brand/)

3) Last but not least, we're aggressively recruiting for delivery drivers
("Valets") in San Francisco, Los Angeles, and Washington DC. Valets make a
competitive hourly rate, plus bonuses and mileage compensation. They work
evening hours (roughly 7PM - 11PM) and are frequently promoted to other roles
inside Rinse. Several of our managers joined Rinse as Valets. This is a great
way to get your foot in the door at a rapidly-growing company.
[https://www.rinse.com/drive](https://www.rinse.com/drive)

Interested in the maturing delivery startup scene, but want to join one with a
sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
OUD
OfferUp: [https://offerupnow.com/jobs/](https://offerupnow.com/jobs/)

|Seattle/Eastside|Onsite|Full-time|Visa Transfer OK

We are changing how people connect to buy and sell locally, and are considered
the largest mobile-only marketplace in the US. Our fast-growing team is hiring
a large number of positions across all organizations.

Our tech includes Python/Django, Java, AWS, iOS (objective-c), Android
(native/java), Apache Airflow, Apache Spark, Apache Avro, Docker, Linux,
PostgreSQL, among others.

We are a team of passionate and driven individuals who care deeply about the
work we're doing. We have raised over $210M in funding from a number of great
investors, and are now valued at over $1B. We are committed to continuing to
improve the OfferUp experience for our users, and removing friction from
mobile, local, commerce.

If interested, feel free to email dustin@offerupnow.com

------
jlonemed
One Medical Group | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

We are a tech company combined with a national network of doctors’ offices to
create the best patient experience possible. Our team -- comprised of
engineers, designers, and doctors -- is making a direct impact in the trillion
dollar primary care industry.

In our highly collaborative environment, not only will you be partnering with
designers and product managers, you’ll also be sitting shoulder to shoulder
with the doctors and nurses who deliver care daily to One Medical patients.
You'll work throughout the technology stack and have responsibility for
functionality our clinicians rely on every minute of the day

We’re hiring: Senior Software Engineers (Ruby/Rails) iOS Engineers Android
Engineers

Please check us out and apply here:
[http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/product/](http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/product/)

------
jasonshah1233
Mediafly | Sr. iOS Engineer | Chicago | Full Time | Onsite

Mediafly is a high-growth, fast-paced software-as-a-service company that helps
enterprises turn their content and data into compelling mobile experiences.
Our products tie web-based content management with native, fully branded
mobile and tablet apps. We have a lean, growing team of passionate engineers
and professionals that love to build great products and solve big problems.
Our team is highly collaborative and a lot of fun. The best ideas, design and
implementation win. We love to design, build, ship, and improve our products
to make our customers’ lives better every day.

Lots more about who we are looking for and what we do, here:
[https://www.mediafly.com/who-is-mediafly/careers/senior-
ios-...](https://www.mediafly.com/who-is-mediafly/careers/senior-ios-
engineer/)

------
timmalican
Vivid Seats | Chicago, IL | Lead Web Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA |
www.vividseats.com/careers

Vivid Seats is looking to hire a Lead Web Engineer. You will be responsible
for leading the design and development of scalable service-based solutions
across Vivid Seats’ web platform. This is a hands-on position that will define
best practices for a fast paced agile team, translating ideas into quickly
released, functional code.

Tech you’ll use: Java/J2EE, Spring, REST, APIs, SOA, Javascript (React/Redux),
MySQL, AWS, Jenkins, Docker, TDD/BDD

What you’ll do: Technically lead a team of front and back end engineers to
spearhead innovation and web development across our ecommerce platform.

What we offer: Flex PTO, excellent medical/dental/vision, 401K, gym
membership, flexible working hours, in-office catered meals, happy hours, and
professional growth.

Email tim.malican@vividseats.com with your resume for more information.

------
gensym
Inventables | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

My employer, Inventables, is hiring software engineers and graphic designers.
We make and sell CNC carving machines for schools, libraries, makerspaces, and
home users. We write software for every step of the process, from creating a
design to driving the machine. That means there's a huge variety of technical
challenges and design challenges.

If you're a programmer or designer who spends their evenings working with
powertools or Aduinos, we definitely want to talk with you. If you don't even
know what CNC is, but the idea of working on software to educate and enable
the next generation of makers is exciting to you, we want to talk to you as
well.

I've been working here for several months, and every Monday, I wake up excited
for another week of working here. If you're in Chicago (or thinking of moving
here), and you want to know the details of why, hit me up.

~~~
Weizilla
I am interested in learning more. How can I reach you?

~~~
gensym
My first name is David.

My email is formatted <first name>@inventables.com

You can reach me that way.

Thanks!

------
timmalican
Vivid Seats | Chicago, IL | Cloud Architect | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA |
www.vividseats.com/careers

Vivid Seats is looking to hire a Cloud Architect responsible for designing and
maintaining scalable service-based solutions across Vivid Seats Cloud and
Systems infrastructure. You’ll define development and storage best practices
that support multiple daily releases across our web, backend, and mobile
teams.

Tech you’ll use: AWS (EC2, ELB, SNS, RDS, etc.) Docker, Kubernetes, Jenkins,
Java, Ruby, Chef, Python, MySQL, and many more.

What you’ll do: Work with other smart, problem solving engineers to scale a
cloud based eCommerce micro-service architecture for the fastest growing
online ticket marketplace.

What we offer: Flex PTO, excellent medical/dental/vision, 401K, gym
membership, flexible working hours, in-office catered meals, happy hours, and
professional growth.

Email tim.malican@vividseats.com with your resume for more information.

------
tom___
IN-PART (in-part.com) | Sheffield, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

IN-PART is a rapidly expanding UK based start-up (offices in Sheffield &
London). Our online collaboration platform matches university opportunities
with companies looking to perform R&D projects, or commercialise new
university technology. Our system launched in January 2014 and has to date
brought together over 70 leading universities with 600+ research-intensive
companies.

We're looking for a React frontend developer to join our team in Sheffield.
Full details can be found here: [https://blog.in-part.com/careers/#frontend-
developer](https://blog.in-part.com/careers/#frontend-developer).

Please email me at tom@in-part.co.uk to apply. Interview process is face-to-
face meeting with co-founders & lead developer (video call or in-person) then
then practical day working on an app.

------
jzwinck
DRW | Singapore | ONSITE | Software Engineer, Quantitative Researcher, Network
Admin | [https://drw.com/](https://drw.com/)

Software engineer? Pop quiz!
[http://proveit.drw.com/?code=hn382](http://proveit.drw.com/?code=hn382)
(Takes less than 15 minutes, will be closed later this week.)

DRW Singapore has a few small trading teams with a focus on Asia. We do
quantitative research on large time-series data, build our own trading
software, and deploy often. We use a lot of C++ and Python, mostly on Linux.

See the full range of positions here:
[https://drw.com/careers/listings?location=Singapore](https://drw.com/careers/listings?location=Singapore)

You're welcome to apply directly. If you also email my username at the above
domain I’ll read it personally.

------
hazz
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | Frontend, Backend, SRE, Data Engineer | Onsite
| Full-time & Interns | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: a couple of phone screens, one take home test, then a
couple of onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no
whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
SatvikBeri
Euclid Analytics | Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco (SF), CA, ONSITE
Only | euclidanalytics.com

\- Who we are: We're a Series C funded startup with just over 30 people and
our tight-knit team is focused on using Wi-Fi data to help retailers make
better decisions. We create analytics products based on substantial amounts of
data–100gb/day & growing.

\- Roles: We are looking to add an experienced Backend Engineer with a
background in Scala and Spark to join our team.

\- Tech Stack includes: Scala, Python, Spark, Kafka, MySQL, Redshift, AWS, and
Mesos.

\- Interview process: Intro call with our tech recruiter, a phone interview
with a hiring manager and a take-home technical assessment. This is followed
up by a day of technical onsite interviews and lunch. For programming
questions you're welcome to use your own laptop or one that we provide–we
won't make you write code on a whiteboard!

\- Contact: sheinrich@euclidanalytics.com

------
kellywuwpe
AUSTIN, TEXAS- ONSITE ONLY- TECHNICAL ARCHITECT Interview process: Recruiter
PS, Coding test, SME PS, Onsite

WP Engine is seeking a Technical Architect to help lead our strategic
initiatives for our Research and Development organization.

WP Engine powers amazing digital experiences built on WordPress. With over 36
million visitors a day across more than 300,000 WordPress sites, our content
management platform elevates WordPress into a really easy to use, secure and
scalable solution. Our services reach everyone from the individual blogger to
a large enterprise marketer. We are a disruptive force in the WordPress
platform sector because we combine this robust, easy-to-use open source
technology with enterprise grade tools, applications and expertise.

[https://wpengine-careers.com/job/oLDo3fwz/](https://wpengine-
careers.com/job/oLDo3fwz/)

------
MaxKK
Lisk | [https://lisk.io/](https://lisk.io/) | Full Time | On Site | Berlin,
Germany

Lisk is a platform and framework for JavaScript developers to deploy their own
blockchain and build decentralised applications. We have our own
cryptocurrency LSK, are funded, still have a small number of employees, and we
want to make blockchains mainstream.

* (Senior) Back end developer:

NodeJS, Javascript (ES5&ES6), PostgreSQL (PGpromise), Git (Gitflow), Test-
driven development, Understanding of P2P networks and cryptography, Bonus:
TypeScript

* (Senior) Front end developer:

Expert of HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5&ES6), and SVG, Advanced knowledge of
Angular 1.x / 2, Knowledge of Grunt, NPM, Bower, and Electron, Git (Gitflow)

Feel free to apply with our contact us form
([https://lisk.io/contact_us](https://lisk.io/contact_us)), or reach out
directly: max @ lisk.io

Thanks!

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Chicago, Salt Lake City, Seattle, REMOTE, VISA

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out
[https://github.com/instructure](https://github.com/instructure) to play with
our primary product, Canvas, or some of our tooling and frameworks.

We're headquartered in Salt Lake City but have engineering offices in Chicago
and Seattle and allow remote work from home (a significant portion of our
engineering team is remotely distributed, so we're very remote-friendly).

We're hiring for the following positions:

    
    
        - Senior software engineers (can be remote)
        - Android engineers (must be onsite initially)
        - Senior iOS engineer (must be onsite initially)
        - QA engineers (must be onsite initially)
        - UX designers (onsite in SLC)
        - UX researchers (onsite in SLC)
    

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we're not afraid to try new things. We
have an engineering-driven culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech
conferences, millions of users who love us (search twitter or instagram for
#instructurecon ;) and use our products daily, and challenging engineering
problems. Oh, and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Join us by applying at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above,
not by emailing your resume to me.

------
abeinstein
Uber - Trust & Safety | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE

Uber's Trust & Safety team is hiring backend, mobile, and full-stack
engineers. We develop technology to help make millions of rides safer every
day.

Our tech stack includes Go, Java, Kafka/Samza, Spark, Python, Node.js,
Cassandra. We work on a bunch of interesting problems in signal processing,
machine learning, and distributed systems.

Some recent launches:

[http://www.recode.net/2016/6/29/12053194/uber-madd-driver-
sa...](http://www.recode.net/2016/6/29/12053194/uber-madd-driver-safety-
features)

[http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/23/uber-selfies-security-
phot...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/23/uber-selfies-security-photos-
drivers/)

Please contact me at abeinstein AT uber DOT com if interested.

------
edave
Converge | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time |
Drones / Mobile / Web Apps

We're a revenue-generating enterprise software startup (seed stage) from MIT
that makes it easy for skilled professionals (think construction, insurance,
real estate, etc) to use drones everyday in their job through a combination of
incredible AI and HRI.

* Looking for junior or senior software engineers, and (paid) interns. Everyday, we work on tech that spans from Drones to AI to UX to Data Viz to IOT. We're less concerned with your exact skill set and more about what you would find motivating to work on every day.

* We strongly prefer people who have an engineering/science degree, or equivalent work experience. If you've only taken a three month class on the "full stack," these positions will not be a good fit for you.

About Converge:

* Started in 2015, our founders were some of the first people to work on drones in the world, worked on the unmanned Blackhawk helicopter, and created the first mobile app ever for flying a drone (way back in 2008 at MIT…)

* We like people who have excelled at something outside of work, and are just downright interesting to have a conversation with.

* If you are looking for a keg, ping pong table or bro culture, we're not going to be a good fit for each other.

* Our team is small, we're very deliberate about hiring- you would be in the first 10 employees.

To get started, please get ahold of via the instructions here:
[https://www.cvg.io/careers/](https://www.cvg.io/careers/)

If you come from an underrepresented group in tech, please get in touch w/ me
(@edave) directly via my HackerNews profile.

Some buzzwords for you keyword searchers: iOS, Android, Fullstack, Rails,
Python, Ruby, React, ES6, Angular, Machine Learning

~~~
aznpwnzor
cvg.io link is not redirecting. Is there an email I can reach you at?

------
zaphod42
TIM Group | London | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time

TIM Group develops and runs the leading, independent alpha-capture platform.
We connect brokers and fund administrators to get market insight to the right
people at the right time and then we give them even more value by providing
useful analytics and signals by combining their ideas with market data and our
own expertise.

Our interview process goes through several stages of: a phone call; a short,
online coding exercise; 2 hours of in person, technical interviews; a day of
technical and non-technical interviews. Our aim is to help both us and you get
the information both need to make an informed choice at every stage. We also
vary this process based on the situation of the person (we won’t ask a remote
person to do two separate trips, for instance).

Our system is a web application (Java/Scala, React/Redux, MySql) running on
our own hardware (but in virtual machines). CI and CD are old hat for us.
You’d be working on a range of different problems depending on where you find
yourself working in the system. Although we use these technologies, don’t shy
away if you aren’t an expert. We always strive to improve and want to
incorporate your skills and knowledge into our team.

You can work from our London office or remotely (or a mix, if you like). We
are a supportive group, and trust each other to take responsibility for their
work.

You can learn more about us by watching the lightning talks that we’ve posted
online: [https://vimeo.com/user3637590](https://vimeo.com/user3637590) Or by
reading our blog:
[https://devblog.timgroup.com/](https://devblog.timgroup.com/) Or by taking a
look at our current job posting: [http://timgroup.com/careers/software-
developer](http://timgroup.com/careers/software-developer)

If interested email andy.parker@timgroup.com

------
j10t
Tableau | Seattle & Palo Alto USA, Vancouver CAN | Onsite

[http://www.tableau.com/](http://www.tableau.com/)

Our mission is to help people see & understand their data. I'm not good at
marketing, you can Google us & read for yourself. I've been here >3 years and
love it - common feeling here, the high retention rate and happy team speaks
for itself. Happy customers, too. The customer conference is a lot of fun.

We're hiring pretty much every engineering specialty, still growing fast - my
team specifically is looking for web client expertise, but if that's not your
thing I can connect you with someone who knows your specialty better. Web
client stack is the usual SPA ecosystem: Angular, React, Node, TypeScript.
Happy to go deeper if you're interested. Reach me at jclement@tableau.com or
koggit@gmail.com.

------
ewalk153
Sonder | Montreal, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE | Full stack engineer (junior
and senior)

Sonder is building the operating system for the future of the hospitality
industry. Building a software platform that is reliable, scales and stays
agile under demanding product needs is a serious technical challenge. Sonder
isn’t just another platform or mobile app for renting apartments. We are
transforming the way travelers get to experience cities and we need you to
help us achieve our vision. Our stack is Heroku/Rails/Postgres.

Job posting: [https://angel.co/sondercollection/jobs/127316-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/sondercollection/jobs/127316-software-engineering-
senior) Website:
[https://www.sondercollection.com](https://www.sondercollection.com)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | Palo Alto, CA (SF area) | Onsite | Full-Time | Software Engineer
(Performance Team)

This is a small but growing team (4 members) where you will have the chance to
make a huge impact on how MongoDB grows. We are looking for a developer (2-3
years of exp) that is looking to take their career into the next level.

As part of the group that works on ensuring great performance for MongoDB, you
will be building performance frameworks, creating and automating performance
tools, and learning how our technology is deployed for various use cases.
Performance Engineers at MongoDB work with a very talented group of engineers
to measure, analyze and improve the performance of MongoDB’s disruptive
database technology.

Any interest? Reach out directly to me at JC@mongodb.com and/or apply here:
[http://grnh.se/jqelm2](http://grnh.se/jqelm2)

------
smilano
Onsite - Hamilton, NJ - Full time - Sparta Systems is a cutting edge software
company looking for a few outstanding techies! We have a collaborative, agile
environment and offer a paired programming experience. Sparta Systems is the
leader in Quality Management Systems and growing quickly. Our new
opportunities include: Expert Salesforce Developer, Java Developer - Web
Security & Sr. SaaS Developer to name a few. It's simple...apply on our
website, have a phone call or 2, come on site for an interview with a few team
members and get a decision within a few days. Check out the video on our
career page [http://spartasystems.com/about-
us/careers](http://spartasystems.com/about-us/careers). Life is Short...Works
Somewhere Outstanding...Work for Sparta Systems!

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite - Full-Time | Software Engineer (Performance
Team)

This is a small but growing team (4 members) where you will have the chance to
make a huge impact on how MongoDB grows. We are looking for a developer (2-3
years of exp) that is looking to take their career into the next level.

As part of the group that works on ensuring great performance for MongoDB, you
will be building performance frameworks, creating and automating performance
tools, and learning how our technology is deployed for various use cases.
Performance Engineers at MongoDB work with a very talented group of engineers
to measure, analyze and improve the performance of MongoDB’s disruptive
database technology.

Any interest? Reach out directly to me at JC@mongodb.com and/or apply here:
[http://grnh.se/jqelm2](http://grnh.se/jqelm2)

------
hspiegel
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs) At Opendoor
we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of life’s most
stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach
to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team of talented and
passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for data scientists,
front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to help us change the
real estate industry. Leadership experience is a plus. Technologies we work
with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack, Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang,
Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most important transaction. Please
email directly at: hannah@opendoor.com

------
StylightGmbH
You're a really, really good Developer or a Machine Learning Rebel? Check out
the open full time positions at Stylight, Munich!

\- Java Developer [http://jobs.stylight.com/java-
developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/java-developer/)

\- Javascript Developer [http://jobs.stylight.com/javascript-
developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/javascript-developer/)

\- Machine Learning Rebel [http://jobs.stylight.com/machine-learning-
rebel/](http://jobs.stylight.com/machine-learning-rebel/)

\- Really, Really Good Software Developer [http://jobs.stylight.com/really-
really-good-software-enginee...](http://jobs.stylight.com/really-really-good-
software-engineer/)

------
hiring
Punchbowl.com | REMOTE | IOS APP DEVELOPER

Contract; Part-time or Full-time

Punchbowl, the gold standard in online invitations, is seeking to add a Senior
iOS app developer to our team on a contract basis. We are open to remote
contractors, and we will consider both part-time or full-time. The right
person may grow into a full-time employee. The app developer will play a key
role in developing next generation apps for Punchbowl. The ideal candidate has
extensive iOS app development experience, and believes that user interface
details really matter. You care about creating structured and maintainable
code, and you consider development your craft.

Full job description & application instructions:
[https://www.punchbowl.com/contact/careers](https://www.punchbowl.com/contact/careers)

Questions? Contact “hiring at punchbowl dot com”

------
thejash
Sourceress | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite (remote possible)

Want to fix the world, but not sure how? Say hi.

We've found a way to channel talent to mission-driven companies and
simultaneously build a profitable and fast-growing business. We're looking for
engineers who are passionate about making a positive impact.

Our 4-person team is empathetic, intellectually curious, intensely driven, and
highly systematic about personal growth. We have interesting ML / NLP
problems, customers, revenue, funding, all that stuff, but if you're looking
to maximize benefits, we're not the right fit.

Qualifications:

\- Do you share our values? [https://goo.gl/YatLLp](https://goo.gl/YatLLp)

\- Can you ship a ton of Python code every day?

\- Are you empathetic and communicative?

\- Do you care about improvement at both the individual and global scale?

If so, you'd enjoy working with us - email josh@sourceress.co

~~~
jonbrennecke
looks like your site is broken. The front page of 'sourceress.co' just says
'Hello'. If you need someone who can fix it email me at jpbrennecke@gmail.com
;)

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- The reproducibility crisis. It has emerged over the last few years that
65-90% of the scientific literature is not reproducible. What this means is
that if you try to reproduce the experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of
the time you will not get the same findings. This is known as "the
reproducibility crisis"

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 14
million pdfs to Academia.edu, and upload about 1 million a month. About 30
million people come to Academia each month to access and share papers.

With regard to reproducibility, we think the way to solve the reproducibility
crisis is to build a new peer review system that (a) crowd-sources peer review
from the academic community and (b) provides credit to material that journals
don't publish (data-sets, code, replications, failed replications).

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (a) and (b). We realize that addressing reproducibility is a huge
challenge. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. We have
raised $28 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True
Ventures. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is
really important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact
on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
blutack
SkyCircuits | UI & Embedded | Salisbury, UK | Onsite | Full-time | £25-40K

SkyCircuits specialises in manned and unmanned aircraft operations and
technology. Our business is rapidly expanding in exciting and technically
challenging areas of aviation.

We are looking for both embedded and GUI developers (there will be a fair bit
of crossover though) for developing various avionics systems for unmanned and
manned aircraft.

For the embedded role, we're looking for: C/C++ and/or Ada experience plus
potentially some of ARM Cortex/RTOS/CANBUS/DO-178B

For the GUI role, it's: C# (Xamarin ideal) plus potentially some of
iOS/Android

For both, knowledge of the usual suspects (git & CI) would be good.

Any questions, ask me, g.roberts at our domain.

Or for application details,
[https://www.skycircuits.com/careers](https://www.skycircuits.com/careers)

------
mavus
Ocado Technology | Hatfield, UK | Cloud Services Engineer We're looking for
top notch AWS or public cloud experts to join our team at Ocado. We're
building a full platform to run the entire online delivery stack for other
retailers in the Cloud from an e-commerce site, to fleets of autonomous bots
in warehouses, to fleets of vans on the road. Our offices are a short 20
minute train ride from North London.

Technology Keywords: Amazon Web Services, Python, Django

Cloud Services Engineer:
[http://careers.ocado.com/VacancyInformation.aspx?VId=25612](http://careers.ocado.com/VacancyInformation.aspx?VId=25612)

Cloud Services Technical Lead:
[http://careers.ocado.com/VacancyInformation.aspx?VId=26069](http://careers.ocado.com/VacancyInformation.aspx?VId=26069)

------
vecter
Android App Engineer @ Kamcord, San Francisco, CA (ONSITE ONLY)

We're changing how people share the internet. We let you record a 15 second
video reaction to anything you see on your phone; from a news article to a
funny video, along with overlays for your face & voice. We pioneered mobile
screen capture and are building a community for the 3rd camera on your phone:
the screen. We’re a team of 40+ and have landed $35M in funding.

You'll join a 4-person Android team and own things from start to finish, while
taking our app to millions of users with lots of autonomy. If you're
interested in learning more, please email vic@kamcord.com or visit the link
below.

[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/054e810f-fc88-46ea-9b50-65e9c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/054e810f-fc88-46ea-9b50-65e9c996d11d)

------
johnpaulett
Nuance Communications | Burlington, MA | REMOTE | Full Time

Nuance Communication's Healthcare group is looking for a Senior Full-stack
Python Engineer to join the team building the Montage Search & Analytics
product. Montage is a data science framework that allows clinicians,
healthcare administrators, researchers, and analysts to ask complex questions
about healthcare data and obtain answers that improve patient and financial
outcomes. Contribute to both the backend Python application and frontend
Javascript interface.

The position can be fully remote, as noted on the Apply Now page.

For the full job description and to apply, visit
[https://jobs.nuance.com/job/burlington/principal-software-
en...](https://jobs.nuance.com/job/burlington/principal-software-
engineer/843/2973790)

------
hhenn
LegitScript | Portland, OR | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | DevOps Engineer

[http://www.legitscript.com](http://www.legitscript.com)

LegitScript, one of the Top 100 Workplaces in Oregon, is seeking a senior
level DevOps Engineer to join our team at our Portland, Oregon-based
headquarters. We help companies of all sizes keep their services legal and
safe for consumers. We share our expertise about high-risk online activity to
empower businesses, governments, and consumers to make incremental changes
that will result in a secure, more transparent Internet.

Tools we use include: Puppet/Chef, GitHub, Jenkins, MySQL/Postgres, AWS, Linux

Please see our careers page for the full posting and benefits package:
[https://www.legitscript.com/careers/](https://www.legitscript.com/careers/)

------
venasolutions
Java Back End Developer

We are seeking innovative, analytical software engineers with an aptitude for
big data, machine learning and server-side development who love to be
continually challenged to create scalable and performant code. You will work
with a team of passionate, talented software engineers who love solving hard
problems to build highly scalable web services, real-time systems, resilient
services and so much more.

Our developer focused team culture encourages our engineers to be self
motivated and self directed. We value leadership and people with passion who
will take ownership to make their mark on our product within this growing
business space.

Check out the team blog for more details at engineering.vena.io

Check out the link for more info:
[http://bit.ly/29hId33](http://bit.ly/29hId33)

Apply today…. We can’t wait to hear from you!

~~~
venasolutions
Toronto based full-time opportunity! Vena Solutions is the place for you!

~~~
namelezz
US remote ok?

------
eob
Cloudstitch | San Francisco | Full-time | REMOTE OK

Join a Y Combinator company (S15) building the future of web publishing
stacks. Think GitHub Pages, but powered by MS Office & Google Docs. We handle
all the hard engineering under the hood, and our users interact with their
sites as if they were just spreadsheets and shared doc folders. We're already
powering millions of pageviews for thousands of developers, and we have the
whole web in our sights.

We're currently hiring strong full-stack (Node) and front-end developers.
Great opportunity to have a large impact and generous equity.

[https://www.cloudstitch.com/](https://www.cloudstitch.com/)

Email ted@cloudstitch.com and/or visit
[https://www.cloudstitch.com/hiring](https://www.cloudstitch.com/hiring)

------
inga_boost
BOOST | San Francisco, CA | Onsite Full-time |Full Stack Developer

BOOST is sports training platform for youth athletes and a new marketplace for
coaches. Our mobile app delivers customized training programs to kids in a
gamified structure. Players upload short workout videos and coaches use our
desktop tool to add voice and text feedback. Looking for someone with
experience in iOS and Ruby-on-Rails (or Python) to lead development of version
2.0 of our mobile app. Here are some of the tools we used to build the Boost
mobile and desktop app:

Languages: Swift, PostgreSQL, JAVA, Ruby-on-Rails Development Software: Xcode,
Git Technologies: RESTful web services; Circle CI APIs: YouTube, Stripe,
Twilio Platforms: Mac OSX; UNIX/Linux; Cloud services: Amazon AWS (EC2, RDS,
S3). Please send us your resume if you are interested. mustafa@get-boost.com

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | Mobile Product Manager (Senior + Mid-Level) | Soho, NYC ONSITE | Full
Time

    
    
       -- Who We Are-- 

An award winning mobile app dev agency. www.fueled.com/about

\--Where You Fit In-- You understand what makes a compelling and innovative
digital product. You know what a mobile device is capable of and how we can
push it to its limits. Your role is to sit down with clients, understand their
ideas, and then turn around, present and build an electrifying product. You’ll
come up with a solution right off the cuff because you know the capabilities
of bleeding edge mobile technology.

\--Benefits-- Unlimited Vacation, The Coolest Office in Soho, Macbook Air,
Performance Bonuses (10-13%), Equity This job does not include coding. Apply
Here: [http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB](http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB)

------
jazzido
Datawheel, LLC | Boston/Cambridge, MA | Onsite | Full Time

We are looking for someone with a keen eye for design and usability to help
bring our current and future products from mockup to implementation.

Details Personal Qualities

    
    
        Self-starter, able to work independently
        Familiar with working on a small fast-paced team
        Willingness to learn and develop new technologies
    

Requirements

    
    
        3+ years experience with front-end web languages  (e.g. HTML, CSS, Javascript)
        Familiarity with Node.js environments
        Experience with rapid prototyping
        Experience in product design is a huge plus
    

Benefits

    
    
        Laid back work atmosphere
        Potential for international travel
    
    
    

To apply, visit [http://www.datawheel.us/team/](http://www.datawheel.us/team/)

------
scaryclam
EnergyDeck | London, UK | Software Developer | Full time, permanent

We are a company that builds and runs a platform that captures the entire
range of energy, resource and environmental data relating to the built
environment. Users benefit from highly flexible data management, automatic
performance benchmarking and effective stakeholder engagement, all delivered
through a powerful and intuitive interface.

We're currently building core systems from scratch, and are growing our
technical team in London to really push out the next generation of Energy
Management system.

We're looking for an enthusiastic and passionate software developer to join
our existing team. We're working in Python and Java, though we're really
looking for polyglot developers who love finding the right tool for the job,
so other language backgrounds are welcome!

Email: becky@energydeck.com

Language: English

Salary: £30k - £40k

------
a-c-m
Branded Entertainment Network | Remote/London/LA | Full Time | Full stack,
Javascript

BEN, the Branded Entertainment Network, where we connect global brands to
consumers through the power of popular entertainment. Our showreel video on
the homepage shows off what we do
[https://ben.productplacement.com/](https://ben.productplacement.com/) go take
a look, you've probably seen some of our product placements.

Our stack is moving to HapiJS + React from Express + Angular. Looking for
developers to join us in doing that.

Full advert here :
[https://www.reddit.com/r/remotejs/comments/55p8gi/hiring_jav...](https://www.reddit.com/r/remotejs/comments/55p8gi/hiring_javascript_full_stack_hapijs_reactjs/)

------
jonasi
Conversable | Austin, TX (onsite) | Full Time

[http://conversable.com](http://conversable.com)

We build chatbots and conversational experiences for big brands. We've
launched bots for Whole Foods
([http://m.me/Wholefoods](http://m.me/Wholefoods)), Wingstop
([http://m.me/Wingstop](http://m.me/Wingstop)) and Fridays
([http://m.me/TGIFridays](http://m.me/TGIFridays)) and many more are coming
soon.

This space is exploding and we need your help to keep up with demand. Backend,
frontend, ops, whatever - we'd like to talk to you to help design, build and
scale and our platform.

Send me a message at isao[at]conversable.com if any of this interests you.

------
Ono-Sendai
SketchUp plugin developer @ Glare Technologies UK Limited | Newcastle upon
Tyne, UK, and Berlin, Germany | Part-time Remote

We are looking to hire a developer to work on our Indigo plugin for SketchUp
(called SkIndigo). You will be responsible for implementing support for new
Indigo features in SkIndigo, as well as keeping SkIndigo up-to-date and fixing
bugs etc. SkIndigo is written in Ruby. Some experience with 3D graphics
programming would be good also.

Location: We are based in Newcastle upon Tyne, UK, and Berlin, Germany, but
remote work is fine as well!

Job Type: This is a part-time job, up to 10 hours a week, with the potential
for longer hours in the future. Working hours and number are negotiable and
flexible.

See [http://www.indigorenderer.com/jobs](http://www.indigorenderer.com/jobs)
for more details.

------
phantomas1234
DTU Biosustain | Copenhagen Area, Denmark | Onsite | Full-time | VISA Full-
stack Web Developer for Synthetic Biology Design Platform With advances in
synthetic biology, genomes can now be edited at unprecedented speed and
fidelity allowing making multiple changes in the same genome at the same time.
This increases the need for computational tools to design cells and
communities of cells analogous to the tools used in Computer Aided Design
(CAD) of cars, buildings and other man-made objects. The European Commission
has awarded 6.3 million Euros to a four-year collaborative project to build a
CAD tool for data-driven design of cells and microbial communities.
Applications will range from human health to sustainable production of
chemicals.

Our web stack currently, in no specific order: AngularJS (soon Angular2),
Angular Material, Typescript, Python 3, PostgreSQL, Docker, gRPC & protobuf.
The API is written in Python and our scientists write most of their algorithms
in Python. We currently use AngularJS for the front-end, however this is not
set in stone. As visible on our GitHub org
([https://github.com/biosustain](https://github.com/biosustain)), we are very
dedicated towards releasing most of our tools as open source software.

We will help with getting a VISA, as well as with administrative issues
related to relocation. Our working language is English. We are a very diverse
workplace; 70% of our staff have an international background. The salary
depends on qualifications and needs to be agreed by your union representative
-- so I cannot give an official range -- but a rough personal estimate is
420k-500k DKK.

So if this sparked your interest, come and join a diverse team of scientists
and engineers to work on something that matters.

To read more and apply, go to:
[http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/vacant-
positions/...](http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/vacant-
positions/job?id=2ec2e118-15ab-44c4-85a3-508e9963bccd)

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time |

Our team has developed an end-to-end hardware and software solution that
allows anyone to create, edit, and share 3D models of real-world spaces. Our
tools are already used by thousands of professionals in a variety of
industries, including real estate, hospitality, entertainment, media, and
location-scouting. Our dedicated users create over 20,000 models per month,
and these models have been viewed over 70 million times.

matterport.com

Roles: Computer Vision Engineer / Computer Vis. Researcher / Deep Learning
Engineer/ Unity Developer / Infrastructure

Stack: C++, C#, Javascript, Unity3D, AWS, Python

Apply:[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/)

Process: Resume > Phone screen > Onsite

Contact: vbui(at) matterport(dot)com

------
FordAutonomy
Ford - Autonomous Vehicles | Dearborn, MI | On-Site | Visa | Full-Time |
Intern, recent graduates, and experienced positions available in both research
and engineering.

Research, develop, and deploy fully-autonomous, SAE Level-4, vehicles to meet
the needs of global markets and transform the transportation industry with a
trusted name/brand. Looking for technical leaders, change agents, and those
with a passion for transforming industries, products, and lives.

Open Positions: Roboticist, Computer Vision, Object
Detection/Classification/Tracking, Mapping & Localization, Simulation, Machine
Learning, Data Analytics, Systems Engineering, Functional Safety, and many
more.

See [http://x.ford.com/x/?autonomous-jobs](http://x.ford.com/x/?autonomous-
jobs) for more info

~~~
dookahku
Be prepared to spend 30 - 60 minutes filling out forms and also taking a
'culture fit', 'numerical analysis,' and 'verbal' test.

So far I've spent about 40 minutes applying to 1 job.

Edit: 60 minutes

I do want to work there so I'm going to do it anyways.

EDIT EDIT:

I wish I could say it was one of those tests where I learned something even
when I failed. Good to see my Masters in CS from Stanford has no value to
Ford.

>Our records indicate that you have completed the web-based assessments for
the <position> in Palo Alto, CA position with Ford Motor Company. We regret to
inform you that your results did not meet our requirements.

~~~
FordAutonomy
Please reply with the email address or name used and we'll look at why the
application process failed. The email address associated with you username
does not appear to have been used for any recent applications. Looking forward
to helping resolve any issues on our end.

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 15 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a data
engineer, data analyst, full stack developer, iOS developer, UX/UI designer,
and a product manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply
using the links below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any
questions!

Back-end Developer / Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248)

Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

Full Stack Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810)

iOS Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314574](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314574)

UX/UI Designer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575)

Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

------
sdabby
ClickTime | www.clicktime.com | Onsite San Francisco | Remote OK for Linux
Administrator and DevOps Engineer Roles | Full Time

ABOUT US: We're ClickTime. We help businesses become more productive every
day. We're a bootstrapped, profitable, 30-person company going through an
exciting stage of growth.

HIRING PROCESS: Two phone interviews, an onsite interview, and reference
checks. Most of our interviews also include a practical component (e.g. coding
exercise, product demo, Excel exercise, etc) that would reflect your day-to-
day work at ClickTime.

ROLES: \- Senior Front End (JavaScript) Developer \- Application Developer \-
Linux Administrator (Remote OK) \- DevOps Engineer (Remote OK) \- Product
Manager \- Sales Development Representative \- Senior Account Manager \-
Summer 2017 Interns

APPLY: www.clicktime.com/jobs or email sdabby@clicktime.com

------
cosinetau
Discuss.io | Seattle | Onsite, Remote maybe | Full-Time | PHP

We're a Seattle based startup specializing in on-demand qualitative consumer
depth interviews and focus groups using webrtc. We connect marketers,
researchers, and brands to millions of consumers in 33 countries right from
their laptop.

These are the roles we're looking for:

* SENIOR BACKEND ENGINEER/ARCHITECT

* SENIOR PHP DEVELOPER/ARCHITECT

* QUALITY ASSURANCE ANALYST

* PROJECT MANAGER

Bonus points if you are familiar with WebRTC, FreeSWITCH, Plivo, and Twilio.

Please see the job description here -
[https://www.discuss.io/career/](https://www.discuss.io/career/)

We offer attractive salary and equity package depending upon your experience.
If this sounds like a great fit, we would love to hear from you. Please send a
note along with your resume/cv, Linkedin, GitHub link to shalendra@discuss.io

~~~
Terr_
To what extent is Discuss.io a software company versus a panel-provider?

~~~
cosinetau
The panel has to get architected, right?

~~~
Terr_
In this context "panel" means the group of people who they are providing
market-researchers some kind of access-to, not a user-interface "panel".

Like "a panel of experts."

------
ptnapoleon
DataStax | Software Engineer in Test | Anywhere, US | REMOTE | datastax.com

We're a five year old startup that ships an enterprise version of Apache
Cassandra.

My team is hiring SETs to work on the core of our product, testing Apache
Cassandra and its relation to all of our tools. Our stack is primarily
Python/Java. Interview process is a phone discussion, tech screen, and then
interviews with the team. We're looking for entry-level to intermediate
developers.

It's interesting, fun work, and if you'd like to know more, please email me at
philip.thompson@datastax.com

[https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers...](https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers/job/Anywhere---World/Software-Engineer-in-Test---
Cassandra_988)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | Creative Developer (Senior) | United Kingdom ONSITE | Full Time

\-- Who We Are-- An award winning mobile app dev agency. www.fueled.com/about

\--Where You Fit In-- You know how to create jaw-dropping responsive designs
for websites and web/mobile applications. You are comfortable in client facing
situations to carry out face-to-face meetings and calls. Your role is to work
closely with the Production Department and other members of the Design
Department as well reporting to the Creative Director to push the agency
benchmark for quality of work.

\--Benefits-- 21 days holiday (excluding bank holidays), Macbook Air,
performance bonuses (10-13%), binanual trips abroad, equity This job does not
include coding. Apply Here: [http://bit.ly/2c0wLJT](http://bit.ly/2c0wLJT)

------
sauravt
Pyramid AI | New Delhi | REMOTE OK

△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽

Pyramid AI is a creative AI startup (in stealth). We are making a
sophisticated portrait painting AI which is simple to use.

We are hiring engineers who are passionate about machine learning, neural
networks and AI. Must have previous experience of making side projects in one
of these areas.

△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽

How to apply: send a cover letter and resume at stomatrix@gmail.com

Please include the following with your application

\+ details about three specific programming task you worked on. Give us some
background on the task - why was it important? And then describe how you
worked it out, and what the result was. \+ details of your favorite book and
why you like it \+ the number 42 in the subject

Some keywords: AI, machine learning, neural networks, creative AI, chatbots,
messenger.

△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽△▽

------
gtolle
Boon + Gable | Server-Side Rails Developer | San Francisco, California | Full-
Time | ONSITE

Boon + Gable is a personal shopping service that takes care of all your
clothing shopping needs - big or small. We make looking good easier by
providing immediate access to stylists who bring a variety of brands and
clothes to your home.

We're currently 8 people (2 engineers) and growing. We raised a $2.5M seed
round from top investors in the e-commerce space.

We've built an end-to-end system to support our styling service, all the way
from algorithmic item recommendations to scheduling to logistics, with 3 iOS
native mobile apps, with only 2 engineers. We've helped hundreds of customers
who love us.

Come join the team!
[https://boonandgable.com/careers](https://boonandgable.com/careers)

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Entry-level Back-end Developer

We're looking for a full-time entry-level back-end developer to build some
generally useful services (initial projects are likely not directly related to
healthcare). We do not require a college degree and we also do not require
previous professional experience. See the relevant link at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_JknurU5Xmdo3gi5onmKf2ZS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_JknurU5Xmdo3gi5onmKf2ZSJX-
qv1vDvoe27yIDqWY/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. Typically, there
are at most two rounds of interviews, including some basic coding questions.

------
gkop
Binti [[https://binti.com/](https://binti.com/)] | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time, onsite

Binti makes software that is transforming child welfare services
administration. We work together in SF and are growing rapidly.

Binti's main SaaS web product is a conventional monolithic Rails/Postgres app
that delivers value in heaps and heaps, and remains super fun to hack on.
We're building the monolith up higher and higher, and looking forward to soon
chipping off a service or two (perhaps in Elixir?). Specific engineering roles
we have open are for someone that is highly-opinionated on the front-end
stack/practices, a security specialist, and a UX/a11y specialist. We're using
Kubernetes/Google Cloud. Contact info is in my profile.

------
eveach
CB Insights | Engineering; Product; Sales; Research; Data Entry; Operations;
Marketing | NYC | Fulltime | ONSITE

Our customers ask questions like:

\- What company is our next customer? Investment? Acquisition?

\- What’s the next big industry we should position ourselves in?

\- What are our competitors up to and what is their next move?

CB Insights is the most trusted and loved source to answer questions by both
the media and industry leaders. Hundreds of clients including NEA, Cisco,
Salesforce, Castrol, Comcast, and more rely on CB Insights' data and analysis
to help them answer these questions.

CB Insights is based in NYC with an amazing team and growing like a weed.

All of our current openings are listed here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights?t=ktl7e3#.V_f7L_kwhh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights?t=ktl7e3#.V_f7L_kwhhF)

------
emilong
Haus | [https://haus.com/](https://haus.com/) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME

We’re a small, well-funded, early stage startup tackling the $50B+ market of
residential real estate looking to bring on our third engineer.

Node backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. We're looking to hire an
experienced full stack engineer who is excited about a collaborative,
inclusive environment to produce high-quality code.

[https://haus.com/job?id=245327](https://haus.com/job?id=245327)

You can see the requirements in the link above, but here are a few non-
requirements:

* Identification with a particular gender, race, or national origin.

* Sharing the same hobbies or beliefs as the other members of the team.

* A certain level of activity on a Github account.

* A minimum reputation level on StackOverflow.

------
jamespayneuk
Cornerstone | Full time, Permanent | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.cornerstone.co.uk/](https://www.cornerstone.co.uk/)

UK #1 Online subscription service for men's shaving products. Raised over
£4.5m, including £1m on crowdfunding. Currently a team of 3 developers (+
product/scrum person) using Laravel +

AngularJS. Looking for 2 roles:

* Frontend Engineer; owning everything from overall site appearance, optimisation to making our pages 'e-commerce fast' and nifty deploy tricks (grunt/gulp).

* Backend Engineer; building a scalable web app and robust API with testable code in Laravel 5. Comfortable using unit tests, PSR, & design patterns

Based in a great office in Chancery Lane WeWork = (literally) beer on tap,
loads of events and free food!

email: engineering [at] cornerstone [dot] co [dot] uk

------
CBlockchain
Cambridge Blockchain | Cambridge, MA | Foundation Level Full-Stack Engineer |
Full-time | Onsite

Currently an early stage team of 3 making waves, winning awards, and
onboarding clients faster than we thought possible. Now, we are excited to
bring on board an intellectually curious engineer who is just excited as we
are about creating a new future through technology. Get ready to take a deep-
dive into blockchain technology challenges as we build one of the most
innovative solutions our industry has seen, yet.

POSITION Full-Stack Engineer (55-90K): listed here
[http://bit.ly/2dLyzdt](http://bit.ly/2dLyzdt) or reach out directly to alex-
cto at cambridge-blockchain dot com

Technologies: Polyglot, Python, Java, Node.js, Blockchain, Ethereum,
Cryptography, Distributed Systems

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
engineers (from INTERN to senior level) ONSITE, especially:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Docker)

\- Web & hybrid Engineering (Javascript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering (Golang, AWS, ChatOps, Docker)

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction already

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Have a look at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
blennon
SportsPay ([https://sportspayhq.com](https://sportspayhq.com)) | Software
Engineer | Pasadena, CA | Full-time , On-site

We help youth sports organizations collect money efficiently from parents so
coaches can coach and players can play. Our web app adds useful workflow on
top of payment processing to save teams a ton of time and money.

We are funded, revenue positive and scaling our product and customer base.

We're looking for a software engineer with an ownership mentality who is
willing to own the full stack from development to deployment and testing:
Python/Flask, HTML/CSS/JS, PostgreSQL, Heroku, TravisCI, Github. Bonus points
for candidates who have been technical co-founders or taken a lead technical
role in early stage startups in the past.

Interested? jobs@sportspayhq.com

------
CS1006
Sr. Systems Engineer|Seattle or Irvine,CA|Onsite|

CrowdStrike is looking to hire a Sr. Software Engineer in Data Services for
the Seattle or Irvine area, to help us take our internal automation to the
next level. We’re looking for a highly-technical, hands-on engineer. Who loves
working with data plane services like Cassandra, ElasticSearch, Hadoop, and
Spark, and is comfortable building self-service APIs and automation around
large-scale cloud-based critical systems. We’ll be looking at candidate CVs
with an eye on achievement. What you’ve accomplished in the past tells us the
most about what you can do for us in the future.

Apply:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=opBT3fwG&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=opBT3fwG&s=Hacker_News)

------
kmilrs
True AI | London, UK | [http://trueai.io](http://trueai.io) | Full-time |
Onsite Position: Junior Software Engineer

We need a Junior Software Engineer who is passionate about taking AI to the
next level, and who is interested in building the company alongside the
founders. As a Junior Software Engineer, you will be working closely with our
researchers and playing a key role in the development of technical
infrastructure at True AI from ground up, building highly scalable and real
time system architecture that blends well with underlying deep learning
algorithms.

More info: [http://trueai.io/careers-juniorsoftware-
engineer/](http://trueai.io/careers-juniorsoftware-engineer/)

Apply by emailing kamil@trueai.io.

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

 _2016 Innovation of the Year - EdTech Winner_

 _2015 Best Learning Assessment Innovation of the Year_

Cognii brings the power of Artificial Intelligence technology to Education &
Training market. Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and
get rewarded with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial
candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Research Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - linguistically process text corpora
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Front End Design, DevOps and manage the scalable web platform
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails based scalable architecture
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
mcmancsu
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver,
Boulder, Dallas, Riga | Full-Time | Remote or On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people. (& yes - all roles include $7,500 Paid
PAID Vacation: [https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform

* Senior Security Engineer

* DevOps / SRE

* Product Designer

* Platform Engineer, Addressbook

* Customer Success Advocate

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/)

~~~
emilburzo
Do all of those support remote?

EDIT:

> Authorized to work in the United States on a full-time basis

Never mind :-)

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs | London, UK | ONSITE | Java (essential), Python, Machine
Learning, Optimisation, Operations Research, AWS, HPC

We optimise complex global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud. Our systems harness serious
computing power and are used by our enterprise clients daily.

We are looking for strong engineers who love to work on extremely challenging
problems and develop cutting edge technology to grow our small, dedicated team
of PhDs and engineers at our central London office. Work on our next
generation system features: front-end, back-end, algorithms, R&D, client/user
interaction, etc.

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

------
aembleton
Rideways | Manchester, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers and Senior Java Developers to work at our
office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring MVC, NodeJS, Camel
and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi from the airport to your hotel or
conference centre.

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
jimschley
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineering and Customer
Success

Codeship is a hosted continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission
is to accelerate software development teams. Our stack is a
Rails/Postgres/Redis webapp and a Golang microservice and Docker-based elastic
build infrastructure.

[https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com)

Codeship is hiring Software Engineers (back end + front end) and Customer
Success Engineers: [https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

We have a remote-first culture and will consider applicants in Boston or who
are remote with a successful track record contributing to a team remotely.

Send us your info via the link above (preferred) or email
jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
ComputerGuru
REMOTE, PART TIME - frontend web development at NeoSmart Technologies

Looking for a talented web developer with impeccable taste to come up with
landing page designs for our applications and products.

The position covers mockups, designs, and editing existing content or
webpages. Developers must be well-versed in making light, responsive, and
compatible websites - with or without using bootstrap and co. Must have
previous experience in designing modern, eye-catching, and effective pages,
optimizing for one of any metrics. We also routinely try variations on
existing pages or completely new page designs for A/B testing purposes.

Not looking to outsource the job or hire a team. No recruiters. No head
hunters. No agencies. Email résumés, cover letters, portfolios or whatever you
like to NeoSmart@neosmart.net

------
kul
Zeus Living (YC S11) | San Francisco, CA (SF area) | Onsite | Full-Time

We are a tech-driven property manager. You can read more about us here:
[https://medium.com/@kul/introducing-
zeus-713c97cec924#.19avd...](https://medium.com/@kul/introducing-
zeus-713c97cec924#.19avdygyk)

We are different because we sign leases directly with the owner, to give the
best user experience possible (instantly have your place rented out), and then
furnish and design the properties and market them to corporate tenants. The
value proposition for landlords is hassle-free, guaranteed income.

We are hiring for Customer Experience, Leasing, Marketing, Product, Operations
& Finance. Contact kulveer at zeusliving dot com.

We recently closed a $2.5M seed round led by Bowery Capital.

------
Peroni
StreetTeam | Full-time | On Site | London, UK | £60k-£70k + equity |
[https://getstreetteam.com](https://getstreetteam.com)

StreetTeam is building a global platform that enables advocates to sell the
products they love to their friends. We're growing fast, breaking new ground
and are well funded by some of the best in the business.

We need a Senior Engineer to contribute significantly to the software and
system design of our services - not only through programming and design, but
also through coaching, code review, and best practice. You will be reviewing
our existing PHP-based systems with the intention of designing and building
new, scalable, Python alternatives.

Email me directly if you fancy having a chat - stevie.buckley [at]
getstreetteam [dot] com

------
trakstar_jobs
Trakstar | Full-time | Seattle, WA (ONSITE)

We're looking for an experienced Ruby on Rails developer to join our core team
as a full stack contributor.

Trakstar makes performance reviews meaningful for employees, managers, and HR
administrators around the world. Our rapidly growing customer base consists of
over 100k users and 850 organizations.

Our stack: Nginx, Passenger, Rails 4.2, Ruby 2.3, Postgres 9.4.9, JavaScript,
jQuery, SQL, HTML, CSS. We utilize Resque/Redis for background jobs, have an
automated feature test suite driven by Capybara and PhantomJS, and run our own
ops with AWS + Chef.

To apply, visit [http://www.trakstar.com/job-posting/ruby-on-rails-
developer-...](http://www.trakstar.com/job-posting/ruby-on-rails-developer-
jobs/).

------
LyalinDotCom
Microsoft is hiring, we've got a lot of openings world wide.

[https://careers.microsoft.com/](https://careers.microsoft.com/)

I have worked here for 8+ years now and I have to say its a really amazing
company to work for. If you don't know about Microsoft culture, we've got a
ton of smart people and the atmosphere supports people through the good and
bad times in their life, while enabling them to be successful.

The only thing worth noting is that most of the jobs at Microsoft when it
comes to "build products" tends to be in Redmond, WA. We do have dev centers
in other places like our ALM group in NC, or Xamarin mobile team in Boston,
but again I just mean "majority" not all when I say "Redmond" :).

~~~
zerr
Do you have openings in Hawaii Visual C++ team? Or any rem0te possibilities?

------
mapleoin
London, UK | Osper | ONSITE

Osper ([https://osper.com](https://osper.com)) is mobile banking for young
people aged 8-18. We give children the power to manage their money, and
parents the confidence to let them. We've already helped tens of thousands of
young people learn what it means to spend and save in the digital world. We
are growing fast, and need to expand our team.

We are looking for an experienced Backend Developer with DevOps skills. Our
infrastructure is built on python and Flask; postgresql and dynamo db;
docker/ECS for deployment. We integrate with quite a few third-parties for
card payments/subscriptions/kyc checks etc.

Feel free to contact me directly to talk more about the position or send an
email to jobs@osper.com .

------
alexandros
Etcher.io | REMOTE | node.js & frontend javascript engineers

Etcher [1][2] is an open-source project by resin.io, the only cross-platform,
open-source flash drive writer. Etcher is developed with Electron, node.js,
and Angular.js. We're growing Etcher to solve more IoT device problems and
looking to bring on board experienced javascript engineers who love to create
incredible user experiences and solve hard, cross-platform problems for
hundreds of thousands of users, all while working in the open.

If the above sounds exciting, drop us an email at join@resin.io

[1]: [https://etcher.io](https://etcher.io) [2]: [https://github.com/resin-
io/etcher](https://github.com/resin-io/etcher)

------
bckmn
OfficeLuv | Chicago, IL | Full time | Onsite | Senior Fullstack, Mobile (iOS &
Android)

[https://www.officeluv.com/careers](https://www.officeluv.com/careers)

OfficeLuv is looking to hire our third engineer, sixth on our Product Team. We
have a thriving client base and are building engineered solutions for the
office-as-operating-system. We are building apps to serve our internal
workforce, our customers, and building out macro service architecture to power
IoT tech.

Our interview process consists of a ~30min call, then quick code explanations
(your past work), then on-site talks with the team. Join us and change how the
office works!

Our team values: [https://officeluv.github.io](https://officeluv.github.io)

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland | ENGINEERING MANAGER | Full Time | ONSITE

WHAT: Software-as-a-Service, customer communication platform. Intercom is one
of the fastest growing software companies of our generation.

ROLE: Want to write code, define product vision & manage a team? We are
looking for an Engineering Manager in Dublin. You’ll work directly with a
product, design, and engineering team who’ve worked in places such as Amazon,
Facebook, Google, Apple and Zendesk. And best of all, be early enough to hold
a leadership position where you have a high impact role in our success over
the coming years.Apply here: [http://grnh.se/1tlsfw](http://grnh.se/1tlsfw)

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, unlimited holidays, paid parental leave, public transport and
gym covered.

Hiring process consists of email exercise, phone interview and an onsite
interview with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL and MongoDB for most of our storage, though
we’re starting to migrate to other services like Amazon’s DynamoDB. We don’t
need you to be familiar with any of these technologies to work with us. Great
people are effective and learn what we use quickly (or introduce us to better
ways of working).

How we work:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering](https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering)

Also hiring for Lead Data Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/h8qa7l](http://grnh.se/h8qa7l) Support Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/8k2xe61](http://grnh.se/8k2xe61) Senior Security Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/7t63op](http://grnh.se/7t63op) Product Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/w7e5gh1](http://grnh.se/w7e5gh1)

~~~
hendler
Also hiring in San Francisco:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12629509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12629509)

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | ONSITE INTERNS | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to
join our development team in New York City.

At Capsule you will: - Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies:
React, Swift, Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node - Influence architecture,
tooling, process, and culture at a small but growing engineering shop -
Contribute daily to the product dialogue - Build things that meaningfully
improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have: - Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written
APIs and some front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of
Photoshop and have coded in a functional language … the more the merrier) -
Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written a
pubsub framework as a sideproject?) - Experience writing code as part of a
(preferably large) team Bonus points if you have: - Built db-backed RESTful
APIs for commercial projects (Python/Django = awesome, but also relevant if it
was in Java, Scala, Ruby, Go, etc.) - Working fluency in technologies like
ES6/ES2015, CoffeeScript, TypeScript, Sass, Less - Knowledge of and/or
interest in React - Experience setting up a web development environment &
architecting a web app from scratch (e.g. first person on a web app team or
led a web app team) - Good grasp of TDD & CI principles - Contributed to the
development of a native mobile app - Facility with design tools like Sketch,
Illustrator, or Photoshop - Led an engineering team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-53280af4f8db)

------
danielamc
Uken Games|Downtown Toronto|Full-time|Onsite

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Unity or HTML5.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
jdiez17
Owlstone Medical | London/Cambridge UK | Onsite, full-time | Full Stack
Software Engineer

The work you'll do at Owlstone will be at the intersection of electronics,
physics, chemistry, computer science, and data visualization. Owlstone’s
mission is to save 100,000 lives and save health care providers $1.5B by 2020.
We need to add more top-class Software Developers to our team to help us
achieve it. You can choose to join our office in London or at the Science Park
in Cambridge.

Full job spec here: [http://www.owlstonenanotech.com/company/careers/full-
stackde...](http://www.owlstonenanotech.com/company/careers/full-stackdevops-
developer)

Send an email to jose.diez@owlstone.co.uk to get past the HR filter ;)

~~~
daxald
Can I also send it to you to bypass HR for another posting with Owlstone
Medical? :)

------
sar415a
Stormpath | San Mateo, CA | [https://stormpath.com](https://stormpath.com) |
Full-time | Onsite Position: Dev Ops Engineer Stormpath is an authentication
and user management service that helps developers quickly and securely build
web and mobile applications. Come join a team where you can have huge impact!
We're looking for a versatile DevOps engineer to work primarily with
Linux/AWS/Chef/Docker to support a Java environment. We hire smart, fun,
humble, and passionate people who love what they do and deliver quality work.
We're trying to achieve something great, with great people. Interested? Apply
through our website or e-mail me directly: sarah@stormpath.com

------
inspirato
Inspirato | Denver, CO | Full-time | Onsite

\- iOS Developer

\- UX Designer

Apply Here:
[https://www.inspirato.com/employment/careers](https://www.inspirato.com/employment/careers)

Launched in January 2011 and now the largest luxury destination club in the
world, our dedicated team has accomplished a lot in our early years and we
have no plans to slow down. Each and every day, our mission is to inspire
lasting memories and relationships by changing the way family and friends
experience the world. Our company culture is based on Integrity, Teamwork,
Relationships, People and Innovation. And having a lot of fun together as we
build a world-class company with strong Colorado roots. If that describes you,
we would love to talk.

Contact: bsidoti@inspirato.com

------
rancar2
Meta | Boston, MA & Lisbon, PT | Full-time, on-site or remote |
[https://www.meta-icg.com](https://www.meta-icg.com)

Meta is a global startup and product builder/launcher specializing in IoT
backed by a talented, multi-disciplinary team in research, engineering,
design, marketing, and operations. We partner with leading organizations and
promising startups across diverse sectors turning existing knowledge into real
world innovation by delivering practical products with beautifully designed
user experiences. We also spin out our own startups.

Open positions: \- UI/UX Designer

\- data scientist

\- growth hacker

\- hardware design engineer

\- industrial designer

Check out the career section of the website for more details.

[https://www.meta-icg.com](https://www.meta-icg.com)

------
caseypugh
Vimeo | New York, New York | Full-Time | On Site

We're building the largest open video platform in the world without
interruptive advertising. The company is in an exciting new phase of growth
with three core lines of business: Creator Platform (premium video hosting and
creator tools), OTT Services (VHX), and Entertainment (the consumer-facing
video marketplace).

\- Backend Engineer - (Ruby, PHP, AWS, Lambda, Postgres)

\- Frontend Engineer - (React, Mithril, Node.js)

\- iOS Engineer

\- Video Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

[https://vimeo.com/jobs](https://vimeo.com/jobs)

Please note that all positions require you to be able to speak (and tell jokes
in) fluent English and live within commutable distance of our office in NYC.
Typically we do a phone screen, a programming challenge, and at most two in-
person interviews.

------
xanderly
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Technical Product Manager

At Codeship we believe in “building for the builders”. Codeship is a hosted
continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission is to accelerate
software development teams and help them build quality software faster.

[https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com)

Codeship is hiring a Senior Technical Product Manager:
[https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=472131](https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=472131)

We have a remote-first culture and will consider applicants in Boston or who
are remote with a successful track record contributing to a team remotely.
Send us your info via the link above (preferred) or email
jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
braindead_in
Scribie | San Francisco, CA | Speech Recognition Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

Scribie is an audio/video transcription service where we manually convert
interviews, meetings, teleconferences, podcasts and other spoken audio files
to text via our 4-step process which guarantees high accuracy. We have tons of
high quality data, audio files and their corresponding transcripts. We would
like to build a ASR system and use our data to train it with the aim to
eventually achieving a high enough accuracy to replace the first step our
process which is manual typing.

The key skills we are looking for are:

\- Hands-on experience with speech recognitions systems, eg. Kaldi

\- Knowledge of major components of an ASR systems

Drop me a line at rajiv@scribie.com if you're interested in taking up this
challenging position.

------
gingerjoos
Compile India | Bangalore, India | Full-Time | Onsite

Our goal at Compile is simple: help organizations benefit from the
intelligence that’s hidden under big data. Our customers, which include
Fortune 500 to hyper-growth startups, use our insights to power their
marketing engine.

But we want to do more. And that's where you come in. We are looking for a
product-focused developer.

We are looking for generalists who are strong in building Web Systems and have
good knowledge of Data Engineering. Checking every box isn't important; strong
fundamentals and ability to learn are.

Fit the bill? Apply at [https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-
web/](https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-web/)

~~~
falloutx
Sorry to tell you but that no ways tells anything about your company. You're
using buzz words like "Web Systems", "Intelligence" & "Data Engineering".
There is no way I could actually see your products , what do they do. I am
sorry but your website gives me almost no information.

~~~
gingerjoos
Thanks, falloutx. I have added a comment here with a better description. I
will make a note of your suggestions and update the careers page too.

------
rajivm
SOXHUB | San Francisco, Orange County | Software Engineering | Full-Time

SOXHUB is streamlining SOX audit compliance through our SaaS platform. We
target large public enterprises that are faced with internal compliance tasks.
Our product development process leverages our team of subject-matter experts
working alongside our experienced product/engineering team to produce the best
UX/product to solve specific enterprise problems.

\- Work with Node/JS, Ember, Docker, Python and more

\- Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules

\- Contribute to open-source projects

\- Fast paced & growing

[https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

If you have questions, feel free to email me at rajiv@soxhub.com.

------
sandGorgon
RedCarpet. Delhi, India. multiple positions. Full time/consulting

[http://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs](http://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs)

We are data driven lending for the underbanked in India. We are building
something around disrupting an entire chunk of banking and credit in India.

We are NOT a payments company. We combine data science and a whatsapp like
experience on the mobile to build a credit experience that is easy to use..
and yet manage a very sophisticated lending and recon pipeline. We are looking
to hire

1) top notch UX designers (fulltime or consulting)

2) python/celery/rq hackers

3) android devs.

my email is my profile. or apply directly at
[http://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs](http://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs)

------
Triesault
Apple - Hardware R&D | San Jose, California | Full-time | Onsite

We're looking for a software engineer with a hardware / EE background for a
test engineer position at an Apple R&D lab.

\-- Tasks

1\. Create and implement metrology systems to test and characterize product
performance and quality

2\. Develop and maintain test software for automated inspection and analysis
systems

3\. Perform reliability operational tests and analyze/report results

4\. Investigate reliability/performance gaps and participate in failure
analysis to identify root cause

\-- Requirements

1\. Bachelors or masters in engineering

2\. Relevant work/research experience in metrology systems and
electrical/optical/computer testing

3\. Strong computer science background: basic design patterns, OOP

4\. Languages: MATLAB, LabVIEW, C++, Objective C

* Bonus: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Python, GO

Please send CV and cover letter to ntriesault@apple.com

------
koryk
Health Recovery Solutions | Hoboken, NJ | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Health Recovery Solutions is looking for talented Software Engineers who are
eager to solve big problems with cutting edge technology in order to improve
the lives and promote the well being of patients who use our platform every
day. We are a venture-backed software company that supplies leading medical
centers with platforms that help reduce readmissions and improve clinical
results. We are looking for people with PHP, Java and web application
experience.

Roles: Senior Software Engineer

If you are interested please visit our website and apply -
[http://healthrecoverysolutions.com/job-
listing/9](http://healthrecoverysolutions.com/job-listing/9)

------
tjbladez
Benchprep | Senior Engineer | Chicago (ONSITE)

Company: We are a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to
changing the landscape of education. We work hard, eat well, and have lots of
fun. We work at BenchPrep because we love it (plus benefits, competitive
salary, perks etc).

We are looking for talented and motivated professionals who are excited about
the chance to leverage technology in order to impact the lives of millions of
students. Our clients include ACT®, HRCI, Hobsons and many other educational
companies.

Check out job description [http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-
engineer-6](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-engineer-6) and shoot
email to nickolay@benchprep.com

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT.

We're hiring devs for Frontend, Backend, QA, and ML Big Data. We released the
BioStampRC™(research connect) platform in March to great fanfare [1], and our
L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor in Jan. Now we need to keep cranking on software
across all tiers to keep up with our > 100% month over month data volume
growth. Building software End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to Web, to Big
Data ML, and OPS provides a stable of problems we need your help to solve.

See open positions at
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers)

\- Cassandra/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark Streaming

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, fully stocked kitchen, and catered
dinner. Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers). You're welcome to
ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead backend
developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

------
thedogeye
Flexport | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite | Tons of Different
Positions

Flexport is a platform for global trade. We're hiring for lots of different
jobs in San Francisco, New York, Amsterdam, Hong Kong, and Shenzhen. Check out
Flexport.com/careers to learn more. Thx.

------
lenan
Amazon Lab126, (located in Sunnyvale, CA) is an inventive research and
development company that designs and engineers high-profile consumer
electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc.,
originally creating the best-selling Kindle family of products. Since then, we
have produced groundbreaking devices like Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon
Echo. What will you help us create?

The Role:

As a Software Development Engineer for the Hardware Development, Systems and
Infrastructure Team, you will own critical software platforms used by Amazon's
Hardware Development teams.

These systems are heavily used by both internal and external customers alike
and have aggressive SLAs -- which means architecting a scalable, fault-
tolerant system is essential. You will engage with an experienced cross-
disciplinary staff to conceive and design innovative solutions. You must be
responsive, flexible and able to succeed within an open collaborative
environment. You will take part in designing solutions to hard problems across
a global infrastructure platform. You will work closely with multiple DevOps
teams to drive the SDLC from concept to launch and ensuring the highest level
of quality for your deliverables.

As a software development engineer, you will:

Design, develop and implement internal tools of hardware engineering systems
Work with new technologies to bring exceptional user experience Be responsible
for software design and architecture Deliver investigation plans and reports,
architectural documents, design specs, software and firmware source code, and
build scripts Perform tasks including debug, bring-up, prototype and
production software development Collaborate with both software and hardware
engineering teams

Internal job description Basic qualifications Bachelor's degree and/or
Master's degree in Computer Science. 3+ years of experience as a software
development engineer. 3+ years of experience coding in Python and/or Java. 3+
years of multidisciplinary experience working with software development,
infrastructure and QA teams.

SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails & Front End Engineering
| Remote

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend. Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and
roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: amy@aha.io

------
tadassce
Chic by Choice | Full-Time | Lisbon, Portugal | ONSITE

[https://chic-by-choice.com](https://chic-by-choice.com) \- High-End Fashion
Rentals

We care about people. We want people to learn and improve all the time, exceed
themselves and feel good with the work they are doing. As a software developer
at Chic by Choice you'll be part of the core product team. You will work along
side other developers (currently 5, whole company is 16 people atm), doing
code reviews and pair-programming (not 100% of the time). We highly value code
quality and we test extensively. Most of us do TDD, but that's not enforced.

Core stack: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript (pure), PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Redis.

Send an email to tadas[at]chic-by-choice.com

------
tbrresearch
Tampa Bay Rays | Data Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | St. Petersburg, FL

The Tampa Bay Rays are a professional baseball team looking for a Data
Engineer to join our Baseball Operations team. This position will be
responsible for ensuring that our database meets the highest standards of
accuracy and integrity. This includes designing and implementing data import
procedures, performing quality assurance checks, and finding and fixing data
errors. This person will work closely with our Baseball Research & Development
and Baseball Systems groups.

All offers contingent on satisfactory background check. Applications will be
reviewed on a rolling basis.

Requirements

* Strong experience with SQL (particularly Microsoft SQL Server and SQL Server Integration Services (SSIS))

* Detail oriented

* Knowledge of basic probability and statistics

* Strong communication skills

* Minimum two years of experience in similar role

* Willing to relocate to the St. Petersburg, FL area

* Willing to work some nights and weekends during baseball season

Preferred Qualifications * Basic knowledge of baseball

* Degree in computer science or related field

* Ability to proactively manage issues with data, applications, and database structure

* Experience with a scripting language, such as Visual Basic or Python

* Experience with distributed data stores, such as Hadoop

* Experience with statistical models, such as linear regression

How to Apply

Please send an email to researchresume@raysbaseball.com with the subject line
"Rays Data Engineer." Attach your resume and in the body of the email provide
responses to the following:

1\. What experience do you have with SQL and SQL Server Integration Services?

2\. How familiar are you with probability and statistics? Please list any
relevant courses you have taken or projects you have worked on.

------
thraway_1145
Palo Alto Networks | Malware Research Engineer (Mac OSX) | Santa Clara, CA |
ONSITE

We're looking to add an experienced malware research engineer to our OS X
malware research team. As a member of the malware research team, you will have
the opportunity to research malware detection techniques and integrate that
research into the malware detection platform, including but not limited to
wildfire.

Required knowledge: Python, C/C++. Experience in reverse engineering on
x86/x64 or ARM architecture. Experience or knowledge of malware analysis on
Windows.

Nice to have: Experience of antivirus sandbox development; Experience of OS X
kernel programming; Understanding of OS X, iOS, BSD or Linux system internals

Email with resume to mbhatia [AT] paloaltonetworks.com

------
tabishm
Intuitive Surgical | Full-Time | Onsite in Sunnyvale, CA - Relocation
Available

We're looking for UI developer embedded in our UX team. You'll be designing
and implementing user interfaces from prototypes to production for surgical
robots. Most of our production UI is implemented using Qt in C++ in an
embedded Linux environment, but we use a variety of tools for prototyping.

Our interview process is 1-2 phone interviews (or an informal onsite meeting
if you're local) followed by a full day interview.

Sr. Software Engineer (UI):
[https://intuitive.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=...](https://intuitive.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=161121&lang=en)

------
sdavej5
Freespee AB | Uppsala, Sweden | Full time | ONSITE | www.freespee.com Freespee
is a well established business based out of Uppsala, Our VP of Engineering is
looking for a number of PHP and JavaScript Developers to continue our
development as the business grows fast. The stack is
PHP/Angular/MySQL/Redis/HHVM/AWS

Job Links:
[https://freespeecareers.workable.com/jobs/344172](https://freespeecareers.workable.com/jobs/344172)

[https://freespeecareers.workable.com/jobs/338439](https://freespeecareers.workable.com/jobs/338439)

For more information please feel free to email steve.jacobs@freespee.com

------
CS1006
Penetration Test Engineer| Irvine, Sunnyvale, Kirkland|Onsite

The CrowdStrike Cloud Tools and Automation team is looking for a highly
technical, hands-on Security/Penetration Test Engineer to accurately assess
the security posture of our Next-Gen AV and EDR product infrastructure and
security platform. Candidates possessing Security Engineering and Penetration
Testing (aka “purple team”) experience, especially with test frameworks, cloud
services, Restful HTTP APIs, modern web application UIs and a track record of
achievement are strongly desired.

Apply:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ooZR3fw1&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ooZR3fw1&s=Hacker_News)

------
mattcaldwell
Endgame, Inc - [https://www.endgame.com/](https://www.endgame.com/)

Endgame, the Cyber Operations Platform, automates the hunt for adversaries in
enterprise critical infrastructure. Built on our unique knowledge of the
adversaries' tools, techniques, and tactics, our technologies detect and
prevent malicious activity, ensuring your responders contain intrusions at the
earliest phase of the kill chain.

Endgame is looking for exceptionally talented and motivated Back End and
DevOps Engineers who loves working across the full spectrum of web
technologies and get excited about developing an unparalleled, cutting edge,
end-to-end solution for the enterprise and cloud. You will be working with the
top minds in Cyber Security developing a scalable, intuitive, and multi-tenant
data aggregation application allowing for rapid information discovery,
correlation, and interaction in real-time.

If you are looking to work in a fast-paced, agile development environment
creating new software components for game-changing data and security products,
you’ve come to the right place.

Arlington, VA - Backend
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3dcHgiw9](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3dcHgiw9))

Arlington, VA - QA Automation
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pdHgiwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pdHgiwm))

San Francisco, CA - Backend
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?39cHgiw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?39cHgiw5))

San Francisco, CA - DevOps
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bcHgiw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bcHgiw7))

San Francisco, CA - QA Automation
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wdHgiwt](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wdHgiwt))

San Antonio, TX - Services Software Engineer
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jcHgiwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jcHgiwf))

------
mcastle
DoseDr | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time, Onsite

DoseDr is hiring a Full-Stack Engineer with over 3 years of professional
experience to help us transform chronic illness care.

DoseDr’s telemedicine platform allows doctors to remotely treat chronic
illness patients, such as diabetics. Doctors use our web portal to provide
treatment to patients through our mobile app. Our users experience fewer
medical complications from chronic illness, resulting in healthier and longer
lives, while reducing costs for insurers and healthcare systems.

Learn more and apply: [https://dosedr.recruitee.com/o/full-stack-
engineer](https://dosedr.recruitee.com/o/full-stack-engineer)

------
a13n
Loop ([https://loop.pm](https://loop.pm)) | Full-Stack Engineer | San
Francisco | Full-Time, On-Site

Loop helps teams collect and manage feedback from their users to build better
products. We're an early stage self-funded startup with paying customers
looking to hire our first engineer.

We're a designer and engineer who care immensely about building high quality
product experiences. Both ex-Facebook, have shipped products used by billions.

Web stack: JavaScript, React, Webpack, Sass Server stack: NodeJS, MongoDB, AWS
(CloudFront, S3, EC2, Route53) iOS: Objective-C

If you're a talented engineer with experience shipping high quality products
to millions of people, email us at hello [at] loop.pm.

------
mkozak
Positionly | Warsaw, Poland | Full-Time| On-Site | JavaScript developer |
[http://positionly.com](http://positionly.com)

We're looking for ambitious JavaScript developer to join our new internal
team, which is working on new product. It's about session recording, heatmaps
and conversion optimization.

As key member of the team you'll be able to make important decisions about
technologies and application architecture.

Requirements:

\- familiar with DOM and browser events

\- fluent in JavaScript

If you're interested shoot me an e-mail at mateusz@positionly.com or apply
here:
[https://positionly.workable.com/jobs/334680](https://positionly.workable.com/jobs/334680)

------
cwik
CaseWare | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | Onsite

We are looking for experienced developers to help us build our next generation
of cloud services.

CaseWare is the dominant provider of mission-critical accounting and auditing
software used by domestic and global accounting firms and a leading provider
of auditing software to governments, tax authorities and corporations.

We’re actively hiring for the following positions:

Cloud Ops Manager

Server Developer (Java)

Data Platform Developer (Java, Scala, Spark)

Our stack: Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Java, Scala, Spark, TypeScript, Angular 2.
If you have experience with any of these let’s talk!

Mention ‘HN’ in your application at
[https://www.caseware.com/careers/](https://www.caseware.com/careers/)

------
Adutude
Tropare, Inc. | Laguna Beach, CA. US | Full-Time Onsite

We are currently seeking a mid level Perl programmer, that has experience
writing Perl programs running on mod_perl, under apache, on Linux. Position is
on-site at our office in Laguna Beach (we are two blocks from the beach). We
develop applications for companies in the fortune 20 on down.

Required skills: Perl (of course) Using mod_perl CGI mod, dealing with
sessions, etc. MySQL DBI:DBD Regex SQL (MySQL flavor) HTML CSS

Our site is [http://www.tropare.com](http://www.tropare.com)

Please e-mail resumes to scott_AT_tropare.com. We'll respond with a short quiz
that tests your skills. Principals only please, no agencies or recruiters.

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE - relocation available) | Cloud Software
Engineer (mid to sr. level) | Full-Time | Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products. Writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.

You must have experience working on distributed applications, multithreading,
and concurrency, or have run a large cloud service/built a large service on
top of AWS/Azure/Google Cloud.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/5afgvk](http://grnh.se/5afgvk)

~~~
kshk123
Is visa sponsorship available for this role?

------
lenan
Amazon Lab126 (located in Sunnyvale, CA)| On-Site | Full time The Role:

Do you want to shape the future of the Amazon Smart Home and Internet of
Things space? Come and join us! Our team is developing cutting-edge
technologies to define the smart home space, leveraging the Amazon Alexa
speech platform and Amazon Web Services. We are looking for an intrepid
problem-solver to dive into an ambiguous problem space and design and deliver
innovative software solutions that put the "Smart" in Smart Home.

You'll be digging into the possibilities unlocked when we embed technology
into internet-connected, physical things in the home. If you want to be at the
hub of enabling the next wave of innovation in technology, we have a role for
you.

As a Software Development Engineer - Cloud, you will be part of an experienced
cross-disciplinary team designing and building new technology and bring to
market innovative software solutions for consumers.

This hands-on position requires broad engineering competence and in-depth
technical knowledge of cloud software development, as well as demonstrated
experience successfully planning, organizing, and conducting software
development projects in a dynamic environment. The ideal candidate is
passionate about new opportunities and has a demonstrable track record of
success developing and building distributed systems and applications. In this
role you will:

Provide technical leadership and contribute to the definition, design,
implementation, and release of custom cloud software solutions Design and
build innovative and highly scalable cloud services Rapidly prototype and
iterate on new software and services for the Smart Home

Internal job description Basic qualifications Bachelor’s degree in Computer
Science or related field 3+ years of experience doing hands-on software
development 2+ years of current experience working with distributed systems or
applications Experience developing and releasing cloud software services for
scalability, performance and reliability Knowledge of REST architecture for
web services Data analysis and debugging skills Coding skills in Java

SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
lherta
Spiral Genetics | Seattle, WA | Senior C++ Engineer | Full Time

Spiral Genetics is a funded Seattle-based startup that makes high performance
bioinformatics software. We specialize in large-scale DNA data analysis for
medical, pharmaceutical and agricultural research. We are looking for a Senior
C++ Software Engineer to help develop our next generation DNA analysis engine.
Compensation will be competitive, dependent on experience.

Tech + Science = Awesome

Spiral believes that new advances in DNA research can only be achieved with
technological and scientific excellence. We have built a disruptive platform
that allows researchers to detect complex genetic variations with
unprecedented speed and accuracy. Our patented approach identifies structural
variations that are currently undetectable using conventional algorithms.

Impact Matters

We love tech. We also love impact. We build technology to change the world.
Researchers use our software for a wide variety of applications, from
children’s cancer diagnosis to crop fungal resistance to detection of rare
diseases to biofuel development.

Requirements:

* Computer Science degree or equivalent

* 8+ years professional programming experience

* 5+ years C++ experience (we use C++11, STL, Boost)

* Python fluency; Boost.Python experience a plus

* Experience with map/reduce in a high volume, large scale data processing app

* Excellent analysis and problem-solving skills

* Ability to debug multithreaded, multiprocess, multi-node applications

* Expert Linux command line skills

* git (we use Bitbucket and git flow)

* Deployment experience to AWS, Azure, or other cloud environment

* A willingness to learn new science in our emerging field

[http://www.spiralgenetics.com/about/careers/](http://www.spiralgenetics.com/about/careers/)

Apply: careers@spiralgenetics.com

------
ewindisch
IOpipe (Techstars NYC'16) | REMOTE | Full-time

IOpipe is seeking SENIOR candidates for remote, full-time positions:

\- Senior Frontend Engineer: you will work on our real-time dashboard building
the visual and interactive elements of our service. Seeking candidates with
experience in React and charting / visualizations using D3.

\- Senior Backend Engineer: You live in NodeJS and/or Go and want to build a
great API that processes lots of data, really fast. The ideal candidate will
have experience with Kafka, Kinesis, and/or Cassandra.

About IOpipe - we offer application performance monitoring (APM) for
serverless applications. We are a Techstars company and have just completed
the Summer'16 program in NYC.

Contact hiring@iopipe.com!

------
statictype
Eutech Cybernetic | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Chennai, India ONSITE

What we're building:

* A SAAS platform and product suite for managing Smart Cities and Smart Workpalces

* A cloud-based real-time integration platform for the Internet Of Things.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, CCTVs, access card systems, energy
meters, sensors, fire alarms, AHUs, HVACs etc...) and lets your monitor and
control your smart environment.

We've been doing the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzword.

We need a full-stack developer. We write code in C#, F#, Python, Javascript,
Coffeescript, Typescript and some smatterings of Go.

We have interesting problems to solve. Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
james33
GoldFire Studios | Oklahoma City | ONSITE | Community Manager FULLTIME

We are a small game studio building massively multiplayer games for the web.
We've got several successful games on the market and are looking to bring a
full-time community manager to further advance our community elements within
and around our games. You'll be interacting directly with players, running
events, formulating plans to make the community better and in general making
sure everyone is having a great time.

Learn more and apply at [https://stowhire.com/goldfire-studios/community-
manager](https://stowhire.com/goldfire-studios/community-manager)

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Nearly all of the work we
do is open source.

We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

Apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs) and feel
free to contact me directly with questions (email address in my HN profile)

------
LindseyCav01
Toronto, Canada | GALE Partners | On Site | Front End Developers

GALE is a full-service digital marketing agency that brings together strategy,
creativity, and technology to deliver impactful user experiences for brands.
We work collaboratively across disciplines to help our clients target their
marketing approach to drive profitability.

The Front End Developer role will work with several retail clients to
customize a product using ReactJS and Django/Python. Looking for developer who
have been in the industry for 1+ years using AngularJS and/or NodeJS. We will
train developers on ReactJS if you have no experience.

If interested, please send your resume to: lindsey.cavanagh@galepartners.com

------
rhoulette
Sense | Cambridge, MA | Full-time | Onsite

Sense is a home energy monitor that lets homeowners understand their energy
use and know what's happening at home by showing them what devices are on in
their house and how much energy each device uses in real-time. It's a simple
box that is installed in your electric panel and a smartphone app.

We are an early-stage company of about 20 people, VC backed, and ready to grow
the team! We are currently hiring for: * Product / UX Designer * Data
Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer

Email ryan@sense.com or apply at:
[https://sense.com/careers.html](https://sense.com/careers.html)

------
sksksk
Polymath Ventures | Bogotá, Colombia | Multiple Roles | VISA

Polymath builds businesses from the ground up that can grow massively across
Latin America. We design the venture concepts in-house, find the right
founding talent to lead them, work full-time alongside the founders, and bring
together the necessary capital to ensure their success.

We're looking for all sorts of roles, including software engineers to work
across all of our ventures. If you're interested in building companies in
Latin America, get in touch.

[http://www.polymathv.com/jobs/](http://www.polymathv.com/jobs/) or e-mail me
directly saral@vincucentas.com

------
owyn
Renovo Motors is hiring software engineers to work on automotive systems. San
Jose, CA. Full time, onsite. Renovo builds both hardware and software for
next-generation vehicles and the automotive applications that run on them.

Renovo has already launched an electric supercar and an autonomous drifting
Delorean in partnership with Stanford.

Currently hiring engineers to work on both embedded/OS systems and cloud based
applications.

Check out [http://www.renovomotors.com](http://www.renovomotors.com) and
[https://angel.co/renovo-motors](https://angel.co/renovo-motors) or contact me
directly.

------
TicketCity
TicketCity | Austin, TX | .NET Developer (mid-level or senior) | Onsite

We are an eCommerce marketplace for live events (sports, concerts, theater).

We are looking for innovative problem solvers that enjoy taking ownership of
projects and working with a small team of developers.

Our stack: Javascript, jQuery, Angular, React, MS-SQL, MongoDB, ElasticSearch,
Node.js, .NET, Objective-C

[https://jobs.lever.co/ticketcity/04e68acc-2c37-401c-8478-5bd...](https://jobs.lever.co/ticketcity/04e68acc-2c37-401c-8478-5bd477a74f13?lever-
source=hackernews)

Feel free to email me (Caitlin) at csullivan@ticketcity.com to learn more
about the role or life at TicketCity in general!

------
edword
Gin Lane | Full Time | Local (New York, NY)

\------------------------------------------------------

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating future
experiences.

We're looking for a frontend-inclined Senior Javascript Engineer to work with
us on building out engaging interfaces and future-facing stacks.

If you're working with any combination of React, JS/CSS Animations, Rx,
ClojureScript or Elm let's talk!

\------------------------------------------------------

Site : [http://ginlane.com](http://ginlane.com)

Email : tech-jobs@ginlane.com

Full Description :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ginlane](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ginlane)

------
jskills
• Engineer: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/hearst-magazines-
careers/job/onrJ2fw...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/hearst-magazines-
careers/job/onrJ2fwj) • DevOps: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/hearst-magazines-
careers/job/oeCN3fw...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/hearst-magazines-
careers/job/oeCN3fwq) • QA: t[http://jobs.jobvite.com/hearst-magazines-
careers/job/obzM3fw...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/hearst-magazines-
careers/job/obzM3fwj)

------
classyjim
GoEuro | Berlin, Germany | Engineering| Full-time | On Site

We are Europe’s leading travel platform and you get to work alongside our CTO
Kacper (former Engineering Director at Google). We are a Goldman Sachs and
Atomico backed business.

We are seeking leading engineers to improve our travel search backend &
booking engine with a software craftsmanship mindset to design and develop
software to an amazing scale and create an outstanding engineering culture. We
are mainly working with Java and solving very hard and ambitious travel
problems.

[http://www.goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=100355](http://www.goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=100355)

james.peters@goeuro.com

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Truebill is an early stage startup backed by YC, Social Capital, and others.
We're fixing subscription commerce for consumers.

Our stack is React/React Native + Redux + Relay on the front-end and GraphQL +
Express + Postgres on the backend. We're looking for an experienced developer
who can get things done (code-wise) but who will also help us improve our
infrastructure, security, and architecture. That means coding, but also some
devops, etc. Experience with data science and/or machine learning is a plus.

To apply, email jobs+hn@truebill.com

Note: At this time we are not able to hire anyone straight out of a coding
bootcamp.

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by thousands of businesses. We practice
Scrum with 1-week sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, keep in
sync via Slack and meet in person on regular company retreats. Our roadmap is
packed with UX improvements and new features with the goal of making the best
product in its class.

We're 100% bootstrapped, profitable and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, Backbone, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
xxgreg
We’re looking for Software Engineers to join our Wellington, New Zealand based
team, where you will be using Clojure and ClojureScript to develop:

* A rich browser-based application with a declarative UI generator

* A Clojure-based DSL and related tools for our financial modelling team

* A highly scalable cloud-based infrastructure for our computation platform

VISA - we can support applicants with the visa application process.

[https://montoux.com/senior-software-engineer](https://montoux.com/senior-
software-engineer) [https://montoux.com/junior-software-
engineer](https://montoux.com/junior-software-engineer)

------
amasad
Repl.it | San Mateo, CA | software engineers, onsite
[https://repl.it/site/jobs](https://repl.it/site/jobs)

We're building a platform for teachers to teach programming, for students to
practice programming, and for programmers to run and share code on the go.

Since our Classroom product
([https://repl.it/classroom](https://repl.it/classroom)) launch we've been
growing rapidly and as a team of 3 we can barely keep up with the growth. We
are still at the seed stage so it's a great time to join the company and have
a big impact.

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin | REMOTE | Sales | Part-time OK

Seeking commission-only sales agent to sell very high quality IT training.
Past clients include well-known names like Samsung, LinkedIn Corporation,
VISA, Chevron, Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory, Los Alamos National
Laboratory, etc. Rave reviews. 20K a pop for a week of training (private on-
site, up to 12 students). 30% commission. Low volume right now but we're
hoping you can help us change that!

Current training catalog covers Git, CFEngine, File Editing with Vi, and Time
Management for System Administrators. We're looking to add Postgres Database
Administration soon.

Email me to apply. I'm hiring fast.

------
mbesto
Liberty Advisor Group, Anywhere in US (preferably Chicago or SF Bay Area, but
not required)

This is a very unique position in that we are not a "tech startup" but rather
provide services to technology investors and IT groups within large
organizations seeking to transform their businesses with technology. I'm
looking for someone who has a background developing web (or mobile)
applications and can leverage that knowledge to provide strategic direction to
investors and CxO's.

What we do: We provide M&A transaction services for Private Equity and Venture
Capitalists, as well as general technology strategy for businesses of all
sizes. This role would be focused on M&A deals mainly for middle market
technology companies with revenues between $1M and $400M.

About you:

\- Understand what agile management looks like

\- Understand financials (Capex vs Opex, EBITDA, leverage buyouts, etc)

\- May have personally fully developed a solution using web technology or have
a varied history of doing so. Hands on .NET, Java and Rails are pluses

\- Can understand the difference between the "old guard" tech companies and
"unicorns" and decipher the business value between the two for investors

\- Understand the role of a strategy/management consultant for M&A
professionals

\- Are a self starter and self learner (don't need much direction to get stuff
done)

\- Background at a management consulting company is a plus

\- If you've written code and executed an IT due diligence service for an
investor before, then you should apply

\- Like to travel

Please contact me directly with the Subject line "HN Opportunity" and your
resume attached (brief intro why you're a good fit would be good too). If you
do not follow these instructions you'll be ignored. My email is mbestvina AT
our website linked below.

More about us:
[http://www.libertyadvisorgroup.com/](http://www.libertyadvisorgroup.com/)

NO RECRUITERS

------
RossM
Snap Tech | Full time | London UK, on-site
([https://www.snaptechnology.co.uk](https://www.snaptechnology.co.uk))

Snap Tech wants to redefine search. We're the computer vision company behind
Snap Fashion, a mobile and web app that lets you shop by colour and shape.

We're hiring for many roles to grow our small team, including:

* Senior iOS Developer

* Computer Vision Engineer

* Business Development and Strategic Partnerships Manager

If any of these sound interesting, you can read more at
[https://www.snapfashion.co.uk/careers](https://www.snapfashion.co.uk/careers)
or drop an email to ross [at] snapte.ch for an intro.

------
jaekwon
Tendermint | Golang Developers | SFBA & REMOTE

Like Bitcoin or Ethereum? Ping us if you want to create open-source blockchain
infrastructure.

Computer science & open-source background preferred. Willingness to learn BFT
algorithms required.

We are a small & funded team.

[http://github.com/tendermint/tendermint](http://github.com/tendermint/tendermint)
[http://forum.tendermint.com:3000](http://forum.tendermint.com:3000)
[http://cosmos.network](http://cosmos.network) <\- check out whitepaper

Email us for more information. hired@tendermint.com

~~~
jaekwon
We're also looking for technical writers, or people will skills that include
technical writing.

For all of our job listings, since we're a team this is a good opportunity to
define good culture.

------
Benjiben
TeamTablets - WorkHeld | Vienna, Austria | Front-end Developer (Web,
AngularJS) | On-site - Full-time |

We are SaaS Startup in the field of industrial engineering developing a field
management solution.

We are looking for a web front-end developer to work on our web client.

More details (in German):
[http://www.karriere.at/jobs/4621720](http://www.karriere.at/jobs/4621720)

To apply please send us a message to jobs@tabletsolutions.at at put [HN] in
the subject. You will then have an interview with one of our developers and
might get a small coding task.

You can always also send me a direct email if you have questions:
bs[@]tabletsolutions.at.

------
huahaiy
Juji | Saratoga, CA | Full-time | Clojure/Clojurescript |
[https://juji.io/fullstack](https://juji.io/fullstack)

Juji, Inc. is a stealth AI startup company, working on a chatbot platform that
understands people as individuals. Our product is in customer testing and has
attracted more traction than we can handle.

We are looking for full stack software engineers on all levels to build out
the platform and meet customer demands.

We are a Clojure shop, using Clojure for back-end services and Clojurescript
for front-end. Other technology in our stack includes Postgres, Datomic on
Couchbase, Kafka, Docker and AWS.

------
kqxxjzptdujt5n7
Red Balloon Security
[http://redballoonsecurity.com](http://redballoonsecurity.com) | ONSITE |
Relocation available | Security Researcher / Systems Software Engineer | New
York, NY

Our interview process consists of two technical questions; If you answer/solve
the two questions, we bring you to New York to party with us and see if you're
culturally a fit for our hax0r culture.

Red Balloon Security is a cyber security company headquartered in NYC. Our
mission is to provide embedded device manufacturers with strong host based
defense. Embedded devices are the non general-purpose computers that run the
modern world. We believe all embedded devices require stronger protection
against malware and intrusions. The company was started in 2011.

Mr Robot Visits Red Balloon Hacker Fortress |
[https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-hacker-who-turns-
offic...](https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-hacker-who-turns-office-
equipment-into-bugging-devices)

Job Description * Design and implement host-based defense software for black-
box embedded devices. * Design and implement automated hardware/software
testing infrastructure. * Conduct offensive and defensive research on embedded
hardware and software. * Contribute to the FRAK (Firmware Reverse Analysis
Konsole) framework. * Perform hardware and software reverse engineering on
embedded devices. * Automate vulnerability identification for embedded
software.

Required Skillz * BA/BS required in computer science, engineering or related
major. * Proficiency in hardware and software reverse engineering. *
Experience with low-level software design and implementation. * Understanding
of modern software design and engineering practices. * High level of self-
initiative and self-motivation. Preferred Skillz * Experience with ARM / MIPS
/ PPC assembly languages. * Strong understanding of OS design and
implementation. * Strong understanding of software vulnerabilities and
practical exploitation techniques.

If you think you have what it takes: email jobs @ redballoonsecurity.com
subject:"Security Researcher (ycombinator)"

------
CS1006
Sr. Software Developer-Golang| Irvine, Sunnyvale, or Kirkland|Onsite

Bring your experience in distributed technologies and algorithms, your great
API and systems design sensibilities, and your passion for writing code that
performs at extreme scale. You will help build a platform that scales to
millions of events per second and Terabytes of data per day. If you want a job
that makes a difference in the world and operates at high scale, you’ve come
to the right place.

Apply:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oapR3fwd&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oapR3fwd&s=Hacker_News)

------
pmuk
Memiah Limited | Camberley, Surrey, UK | Full time | Onsite

Memiah is on a mission to promote a healthier, happier society by nurturing
ideas, growing businesses and bringing people together. We help connect
individuals looking for help with professionals in areas such as counselling,
life coaching, therapy and nutrition.

We are looking for full stack PHP developers with an interest in app
development (Ionic, React) and server deployment automation (e.g. LAMP stack
using Ansible).

[https://www.memiah.co.uk/careers/](https://www.memiah.co.uk/careers/)

We will considering sponsoring a VISA for suitable applicants.

------
Rick_Sullivan
FocusVision | Portland, OR | ONSITE - Full-time | Software Engineer

FocusVision is looking for a full-time software engineer in Portland with C#
experience, who is also excited to learn new languages and technologies.

At FocusVision, we create applications for qualitative and quantitative market
research. Our stack varies based on the application, but you will mainly use
C#, Ruby, Javascript (React, Ember), MySQL, and Postgres. Experience with any
of these is a plus, but C# is the only requirement.

Our interview process involves a short phone screen (30-45 minutes) and one
4-hour onsite interview.

Apply by emailing jso@focusvision.com and mention that you came from HN.

------
zarlen
FullContact ([http://fullcontact.com](http://fullcontact.com)) | Denver, CO |
Platform Engineer | Full-Time

We're building a core contact management / identity resolution platform that
enables single users / businesses / enterprises utilize us as a their core
solution. Think Slack / Dropbox for Contacts.

We Love Clojure / Java, and run on AWS. Too many technologies to list here.

Apply Here:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/denver/](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/denver/)

------
StephanKletzl
UserGems [YC S14] | Full-Stack Developer | ONSITE | Visa | Salzburg or Vienna
/ Austria / Europe

== COMPANY ==

[https://www.usergems.com](https://www.usergems.com) \- Identify and engage
Influencers among your own users

Vision: Bring detailed user information into every company department
(Marketing, Sales, Support, HR)

Funding: YCombinator funded, recently raised Seed round, profitable

Stack: PHP with Laravel, MySQL, Javascript with AngularJS, currently
evaluating: Hadoop & Cassandra

== TEAM ==

Two Co-Founders with experience at Google, Microsoft & PwC. Both Programmers
and BizDev

You'd be the first engineering hire!

== CONTACT ==

Email me: stephan@usergems.com with your Resume and a few words about yourself

------
roymaximus
__* Growth Hacker /Demand Gen Marketing | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | On-
Site __*

ZenProspect, the first unified sales enablement platform is looking to invite
an incredibly talented growth marketer to the the team. Someone with
considerable experience with demand generation and full-stack marketing skills
(SEO/Content/etc), and who wants to join a high-flying, profitable, SaaS sales
company.

Here are our current job openings (Growth Marketing, SDR, Account Executive,
Customer Success Manager):

[https://jobs.lever.co/zenprospect](https://jobs.lever.co/zenprospect)

------
brynnalocke
About Lever: Lever builds software for teams to source, interview, and hire
top talent. Our team strives to set a new bar for enterprise software with
modern, well-designed, real-time apps. We participated in Y Combinator in
summer 2012, and since then have raised $33 million. This year, we're doubling
the team in size, and we're looking forward to supporting more great companies
like Netflix, Eventbrite, and Lyft.

Under the hood, we're a technology company with a powerful open-source web
framework: DerbyJS. It is the first and only open-source MVC framework that
syncs all data via an Operational Transformation backend, using the same
algorithm that powers Google Docs. DerbyJS is also uniquely optimized to
render everything on the server as well as the client.

Openings: Engineering Manager | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime VISA
(H-1B Transfer)
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/37c2fb0d-03ef-4c7d-a6b0-cac02488...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/37c2fb0d-03ef-4c7d-a6b0-cac02488f53b?lever-
source=hackernews)

Software Engineer | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime VISA (H-1B Transfer)
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448b...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448ba175?lever-
source=hackernews)

Director, Product Marketing | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime VISA (H-1B
Transfer)
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f4e74cb7-49c2-4f5c-a674-6688d9d5...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f4e74cb7-49c2-4f5c-a674-6688d9d54a93?lever-
source=hackernews)

Sales Manager | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime VISA (H-1B Transfer)
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/6c112edc-bc7e-42fb-
aed1-3b1a1daa...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/6c112edc-bc7e-42fb-
aed1-3b1a1daa722c?lever-source=hackernews)

Process: The interview process at Lever is typically two phone interviews and
two onsite interviews.

A look into life at Lever:
[https://inside.lever.co/](https://inside.lever.co/)

------
cedsav
FormAssembly.com | Full-time | REMOTE

We run FormAssembly.com, a leading form and data processing service designed
for the Enterprise.

We're remote-first, lean, bootstrapped, profitable, and growing rapidly -
thanks to our impressive roster of customers.

We are looking to fill a few key positions, including:

* Director IT Infrastructure and Operations

* Information Security Engineer

We offer a competitive salary with stock options in a growth stage company,
health benefits, 401K, 4 weeks paid vacation time.

Position is full-time remote. To learn more about the position and apply, go
to [https://formassembly.workable.com/](https://formassembly.workable.com/)

------
kavbojka
Clubhouse Software | New York, NY or REMOTE |
[http://clubhouse.io](http://clubhouse.io)

We are looking for talented backend (Clojure, Datomic), frontend (JS), and
mobile engineers to join us in building our project management tool created
specifically for software product development teams. We are a small, friendly,
and geographically-dispersed team with a focus on elevating the way
organizations develop and distribute software.

If you are interested, learn more here -
[https://clubhouse.io/hiring](https://clubhouse.io/hiring)

------
specialdragon
World First Ltd | Millbank Tower, London | Full time | ONSITE

World First is an established currency company. We have a medium sized IT team
looking for PHP developers to continue development on the existing World First
systems. The stack is PHP, RabbitMQ, Apache/Nginx and MySQL.

Job links below: Senior software dev:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D4.hackernews)

More information available by commenting here, or emailing
victoria.bradford@worldfirst.com referencing HackerNews

------
fader
Resin.io | Seattle, WA / or west coast in general | Full-Time | REMOTE |
Solutions Architect

We're looking for someone who loves to tinker and make things and help get
other people excited about doing the same. Junior candidates are fine if
you've got some Linux or DevOps background and want to learn.

It's a great small team and some really cool tech!

[https://resin.workable.com/jobs/204707](https://resin.workable.com/jobs/204707)

[http://resin.io](http://resin.io)

Feel free to email me at ronald [at] resin.io to apply or just to ask
questions.

------
Lyrasis
LYRASIS is hiring a Technical Lead, who will be responsible for oversight,
management, and development of ArchivesSpace, a large international open
source software platform. The Technical Lead will be responsible for overall
development of the software, management of a community-based code contribution
process, and supporting service providers. If you are interested, please
see/read more here:[http://www.lyrasis.org/job/Pages/LYRASIS-
Positions.aspx](http://www.lyrasis.org/job/Pages/LYRASIS-Positions.aspx)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
stephendicato
Percipient Networks | [https://strongarm.io](https://strongarm.io) | ONSITE |
Wakefield, MA | Full-time | Engineering, Marketing, and Technical Sales
positions

We are building Strongarm, a cloud-based anti-malware solution that is
designed specifically for small and medium businesses. Protecting your
business doesn't need to be complicated or expensive!

Please see our hiring page for more information
([https://strongarm.io/careers/](https://strongarm.io/careers/)) or email us
directly at jobs@strongarm.io

------
hiring
Punchbowl.com | ONSITE Framingham, MA | RUBY ON RAILS DEVELOPER

Full job description & application instructions:
[https://www.punchbowl.com/contact/careers](https://www.punchbowl.com/contact/careers)

Punchbowl.com is seeking to add a very experienced Rails developer to our
team. The ideal candidate has extensive experience using Rails to build
consumer-facing web applications. He or she also considers themselves a full
stack developer and is able to take on projects that include both back-end and
front-end development.

Questions? Contact “hiring at punchbowl dot com”

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/](https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/) ),
San Francisco (very near caltrain), CA (Full time, ONSITE only, VISA case-by-
case, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up). The company is well-funded, ~two and a half years old and growing
very rapidly with sales traction. We punch well above our weight-class with
experienced founders, ~250 team members (~ one quarter is engineering), and
paying customers. Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with
Angular on the front end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together,
microservices style. We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and
continuos integration. We've got some neat in-house tools for service
discovery, health checks, cluster setup and deploy and more.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more.

We're currently looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack.
Our biggest needs are DevOps and Backend Engineers. All open jobs:
[http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for sales, business development and other roles as
well. If you care about such things, we were recently flattered/embarrassed to
be highlighted as one of fifty potential next unicorns by the nytimes:
[http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1B visas. We can sponsor TN & H1B1 visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
TicketCity
TicketCity | Austin, TX | Full Stack (mid-level or senior) | Onsite

We are an eCommerce marketplace for live events (sports, concerts, theater).

If you get sh*t done and love working on a close-knit dev team, we want you!

Our stack: Javascript, jQuery, Angular, React, MS-SQL, MongoDB, ElasticSearch,
Node.js, .NET, Objective-C

[https://jobs.lever.co/ticketcity/5a194cda-d136-4ddf-
abb1-6bd...](https://jobs.lever.co/ticketcity/5a194cda-d136-4ddf-
abb1-6bd92ce57b48?lever-source=HACKERNEWS)

Feel free to email me (Caitlin) at csullivan@ticketcity.com to learn more
about the role or life at TicketCity in general.

------
jasontan
Sift Science | YCS11 | Onsite in SF

Unfortunately, evil exists. Fortunately, we're here to stop it! Fraud and
abuse plague online businesses of all types, from marketplaces to payment
processors, social networks to e-commerce stores. As the internet's trust
layer, Sift Science's mission is simple yet powerful: make these online
experiences faster, smoother, and safer – using the smartest technology
around.

Sift Science is hiring for Backend Engineers, SREs, Full Stack Generalists and
Mobile SDK Eng.

Curious about what we're working on? Visit us at engineering.siftscience.com
to learn more.

Apply at www.siftscience.com/careers

------
readcodelearn
Forma.ai | Toronto, Canada | Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE | Full Time

We are a stealth startup currently based out of downtown Toronto. We are in
early stage development, and our goal is to optimize salespeople compensation
optimization for large enterprises. We currently have a fortune 500 client,
looking to accelerate our development.

We are using modern tools such as react / redux / django / python / Postgres
etc.

We are looking for talented developers to join our team, it doesn't matter if
you are not familiar with any aspect of our tech stack, as long as you are
smart and willing to learn fast.

Email me at jason@forma.ai

------
bricestacey
Circle Internet Financial | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

We are a payments app with focus on person to person payments. We currently
support US dollars, British pounds, and the euro across the US and a growing
number of European countries.

I lead Android development and I'm hiring an Android developer to join our
product team. If you’re interested, please contact me at brice@circle.com

Our hiring process is simple: phone, onsite, then offer.

We are hiring many other open positions, you can find them at
[https://www.circle.com/en/careers](https://www.circle.com/en/careers)

------
lauram427
Bluebeam, Inc.’s awesome engineers develop intuitive applications that
revolutionize how people collaborate and share data in real time. As part of
the Bluebeam team, you will use your expertise to design and develop customer-
centric applications.

We are hiring for our Pasadena headquarters and remote offices in Boston, San
Diego, and Chicago:

• Lead Developers

• Sr. Engineers (Cloud, Windows, iOS, macOS)

• Sr. Frontend developers

• SDETs

• Project Managers

• Product Managers

Learn more about our opportunities (and our culture) here:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering](http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering).

Please apply through the appropriate posting.

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are some of our current requisitions:

Information Security Analyst

PHP/MySQL Web Developer

Senior Software Developer

Software Developer

Software Test Developer

Sr. Android Mobile Developer

Sr. iOS Developer

Sr. UI Developer

Technical Support Engineer

Windows Systems Administrator

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TLHgiwo](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TLHgiwo)

------
maxmm
(Growth hacker | Paris, France | full time | ONSITE)

Manomano (Manomano.fr, ManoMano.it, ManoMano.de, manomano.es, manomano.uk),
one of the top 3 fastest growing start-up in France is looking for a new
member for its growth team. Proficiency in php or python required. With
acquisition specialists and data scientists, you will do stuff that very few
people (no one?) have ever done.

Send a mail to Maxime@manomano.fr. English or French required.
[http://blog.manomano.fr/growth-hacker-hf-en-
cdi/](http://blog.manomano.fr/growth-hacker-hf-en-cdi/)

------
john_zettler
Commandiv | Software Engineer (front-end focused for now) | NYC | Onsite

Commandiv has built a stock-trading application with zero commissions and
actionable investment advice. We're halfway between Robinhood and Betterment.

I come from the hedge fund world and wrote the advisory algos. My partner &
CTO has 20yrs of Wall St software engineering experience and previously
cofounded and built a similar product.

We are hiring a front-end expert to implement our UXUI designer's full set of
production-ready mockups.

This is an Employee #1 position and comes with the generous equity package you
would assume! :)

Email us: founders [at] commandiv.com

------
ajju
Ridecell | San Francisco | ONSITE - Full-time | Openings:Senior Engineers
(Front-end, Back-end, Mobile), Sr Product Managers, Customer Success, Sales,
Marketing

Ridecell is a transportation tech startup with Series A funding based in the
heart of SF with 45 employees and growing. Our platform enables customers to
launch, operate and scale transportation services (on-demand, Car-sharing,
ride-sharing and dynamic fixed route) faster than anyone in the world.

Full list of openings:
[http://ridecell.com/careers.html](http://ridecell.com/careers.html)

------
iancar
Microsoft | Redmond, WA | Full-time | Onsite

Are you inspired to constantly push the edges of web UX? Are you looking to
join a team of talented engineers developing a next-generation user interface?
Do you want to be an integral part of Microsoft's mission to be a leader in
the cloud? Do you enjoy customer interaction, being customer focused and data
driven?

We are the IaaS Experiences team and we're looking for passionate Software
Developers to deliver revolutionary new web experiences that harnesses the
power of the cloud and push the boundaries of what a website can do. We are
where Compute, Networking and Storage come together in Microsoft Azure.

Do you have: _Two or more years of web development experience and proficiency
building engaging user experiences_ Expertise with the latest techniques
building web apps and services using HTML5, CSS, and JavaScript _A goal to
work on a state of the art product and take on interesting problems every
single day_ A love for frameworks like jQuery, Knockout.js, TypeScript, and
ASP.NET MVC _Experience with technologies like JSON, AJAX, and Git_ Dedication
and passion for scenario/unit testing; we use Jenkins, Selenium, and
Mocha/Chai at cloud-scale

We: _Build features that get over 50 million requests a day_ Deliver in many
languages and run in multiple, globally distributed datacenters _Release
frequent updates every month_ Believe in agile development and continuous
improvement

Do you value: _Performance, scalability, usability, security, reliability, and
accessibility in everything you do_ Working with a group of talented designers
to craft elegant and beautiful user interfaces _Helping Linux and Windows
customers succeed with Azure_ Team-players eager to excel in a dynamic,
customer-focused collaborative environment *Fun and rewarding teamwork with
partners across Microsoft

If you have an eye for UX design and excellent attention to detail, and this
sounds like your dream job, come talk with us!

[https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=261352&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

~~~
fandawg195
any way to get in touch with you directly?

------
sjeanpierre
DevOps/SRE Engineer (AWS/Linux) | Atlanta, GA - New Castle, UK - Richmond, BC
(Relocation available) | Sage | www.sage.com

Our DevOps/SRE team encompasses a team of specialists who are responsible for
the availability, performance and security of our global set of online
applications. To achieve this, you’ll work closely with the development, test
and commercial teams. We are involved in projects from the early design phase
to ensure that the service is built to the highest level of resilience and
security.

If you'd like to discuss further reach out to (mike.kim) at (sage.com)

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | on-site |
[http://www.kiva.org](http://www.kiva.org)

Kiva changes the world through connecting lenders to borrowers to alleviate
poverty. Come join our Technical Operations team in helping move us to AWS
[1]. Also we'll be opening a front-end position soon, connect with me if that
interests you!

[1]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/kivaorg/jobs/273147?gh_jid=2731...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/kivaorg/jobs/273147?gh_jid=273147)

------
janbernhart
Optiver | Trading Software Developer | C++ / Python / C# | Amsterdam | Onsite
| VISA sponsored

Being part of our Trading Technology team means you are responsible for the
full stack of applications required to run the trading business. Activities
range from developing ultra-low-latency exchange protocol encoders and
decoders, writing and fine-tuning our automated trading strategies, to helping
our monitoring and analysis effort by creating and extending user interfaces
to provide the traders with more information and control.

Interested? Contact janbernhart-AT-optiver.com

------
sjbrown
Compology - San Francisco - On-site. Help us build the Internet of "Things in
the garbage"

Interview format: phone screen + half-day on-site.

Waste hauling is currently an extremely inefficient industry pouring lots of
unneeded carbon into the atmosphere. We use rugged sensors and software to
monitor the volume of waste in front-load and roll-off containers to make
collection routes 40% more efficient.

We’re looking for experienced frontend engineers who can help us define and
build applications and services that will reshape the waste industry.

Send an intro and your resume to us at careers@compology.com

------
anewman15
Front-end/Angular Developer | ONSITE | Raleigh, North Carolina

We need an awesome Angular Developer with a Java background.

2+ years Angular and other JS framework experience. 5+ years front end
experience with AJAX 7+ years in software development. Local or willing to
move to Raleigh, NC __Must be US Citizen. __

More details here:

[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=front+end+developer&jk=75773...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=front+end+developer&jk=757734f4b71954f0&_ga=1.80815828.290551951.1473731356)

You can send me your resume to andy@wirestorm.us

------
NathanClauss
Los Angeles, CA -- Riot Games -- Esports/Merch Engineering Team

Engineering Manager - Merch Team - Management experience: must have built at
least one strong engineering team in the 5-10 range that has shipped +
operated a live client/server product.

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer (Platform)- Have lead the design of,
written, shipped + operated RESTful services at large scale (>10,000,000 MUs,
>500 aQPS) Expert level in Java or Go

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer (Mobile) - Expertise in Android and iOS

If you're interested shoot me your resume to nclauss(AT)riotgames.com

------
blahshaw
Marin Software | San Francisco, CA | On-site | Full-time

Want to join the team of an acquired Y-Combinator ad-retargeting startup? The
Perfect Audience (YC 11) team at Marin Software is hiring!

blambert @ marinsoftware.com

== Senior Full-Stack Engineer ==

We are a fast-growing programmatic advertising company working with hundreds
of companies you know and thousands more. We've built a simple product that's
loved by customers all over the planet. We're looking for a clever full-stack
engineer to help us make it even better.

The perfect candidate to join our team would enjoy database design,
application logic, and standards-based front ends. You will have a chance to
explore cutting edge big data technologies in the context of a modern Rails
web application.

This is a chance to work on every facet of a successful web app and grow your
engineering skill set.

What we are looking for:

\- 5+ years of engineering experience

\- Experience with one or more of: Rails, Ruby, MongoDB, Hadoop

\- Excellent at communicating and collaborating (ready to discuss features,
bugs, architecture, etc.)

\- Knowledge and interest around database technologies and Big Data

== Senior Java Engineer for Real-Time Bidding ==

We are a team of engineers focused on building a performant, self-service ad
platform that enables small and medium sized businesses to drive more sales
and conversions through retargeting lost visitors on Facebook and across the
web.

We're looking for an experienced Java developer to hack on our massive real-
time bidding system. Our bidders need to scale to handle response times in 10s
of milliseconds. Our stack utilizes many Amazon Web Services including
DynamoDB, Redshift, EC2, and others.

What we are looking for:

Ability to architect, develop, and test key infrastructure. Solid
understanding of performance and design tradeoffs without compromising quality
Experience scaling web apps and services, especially on a hosted platform
Knowledge and interest around Database technologies and Big Data is a huge
bonus 5+ years experience on a team in software development

------
boris
Cape Town, South Africa | UNIX Sys Admin | Full/part-time | Remote (but in CT)

* GNU/Linux (.deb/.rpm), FreeBSD, Mac OS (virtually no Windows)

* KVM-based virtualization (virsh, libvirt, bridging)

* Network (ssh, rsync, OpenWRT, etc)

* Bash scripting ($* vs $@)

* Security (X509, letsencrypt, Yubikey, etc)

* ZFS/Btrfs/COW (one-shot VMs, etc)

At Code Synthesis we build development tools and you will help maintain the
development/deployment infrastructure.

[http://codesynthesis.com](http://codesynthesis.com)

[https://build2.org](https://build2.org)

If you are interested, boris@codesynthesis.com.

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Rosslyn, VA or remote

ExecVision is a conversation intelligence platform, aggregating a company's
calls & webinars into a searchable dashboard, and layering NLP and analytics
to analyze the content of the calls.

1) Principal Pipeline Engineer. Responsible for ingesting, processing, and
indexing content. 6+ years Python, SQL, distributed systems, scrapers, API,
oauth; NLP is nice to have.

2) Sr Web Engineer, on product team. Build out new features, visualizations,
and improve existing. 5+ years Python, ReactJS, CSS, HTML5. D3, Android and
iOS are nice to have.

Email resume to rf@4rc.io

------
NathanClauss
Los Angeles, CA -- Riot Games -- Esports/Merch Engineering Team

Engineering Manager - Merch Team - Management experience: must have built at
least one strong engineering team in the 5-10 range that has shipped +
operated a live client/server product.

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer (Platform)- Have lead the design of,
written, shipped + operated RESTful services at large scale (>10,000,000 MUs,
>500 aQPS) Expert level in Java or Go

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer (Mobile) - Expertise in Android and iOS

If you're interested shoot your resume to nclauss(AT)riotgames.com

------
fillskills
HyreCar.com | Los Angeles downtown | Full time | Onsite | FullStack developers

Stack: PHP, Angular, MySql, Unix

What: HyreCar is a startup growing 20%+ monthly for more than a year. Founded
by engineers. Most of the current tech team is offshore. We are at a stage
where we would like to bring all tech in house for speed. Lots of new things
to create and call your own. Your opinion will he highly valued and there is a
lot of room to grow.

Hiring process: Consists of phone interview, small project and and a day
working with us in the office pair programming etc.

Apply: Emailto: abhi at HyreCar.com

------
beemboy
Mason | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | ONSITE | Back-End, Front-End, Systems
Engineers

US: We're Mason, a YC-backed (W16) company building mobile deployment
infrastructure that allows any company to create their own Android-based
device ecosystem. Think privately owned and managed device fleet and cloud.

YOU: An engineer with 2+ years of experience and/or a CS background, and the
right attitude ([https://goo.gl/uPi6Y4](https://goo.gl/uPi6Y4)). We're fully
aware of "imposter syndrome", so don't let a job description keep you from
applying. If the idea that you will experiment, learn, build, _ship_ , and
grow with the rest of us appeals to you, don't think twice about contacting
us. Our most immediate need is for people that can take on backend work
(Node/Python/etc.), frontend/UI work, and AOSP hacking/embedded
Linux/drivers/systems work.

WHY MASON? We're a small company aspiring to build very large things. We're 10
now and looking to grow. Selected perks:

\- This is not "ground floor", more like a "basement" opportunity. Define,
build and ship foundational stuff for Mason. \- We value diversity of thought,
being and experience. \- Dogs welcome. \- A fully stocked pantry, and an
actual kitchen.

Full JDs on AngelList --
[https://angel.co/masonamerica/jobs](https://angel.co/masonamerica/jobs)

Unfortunately we're unable to handle H1Bs at the moment.

WHERE? We're based in gorgeous SEATTLE, one of the few YC-backed ones here,
with sweeping views of Cap Hill, and no parking issues (not a typo, I can
vouch for this).

PROCESS: 30 minute chat (in person or Hangouts) -> offline coding and work
sample evaluation -> on-site interview -> offer. We delete parts of this
workflow for the right candidate.

INTERESTED? Email [work] [at] [bymason.com] with your resume and brief answers
to the following questions:

    
    
        1) Why are you interested in Mason?
        2) Why are you a great candidate?
        3) What your favorite feature of your favorite programming language/framework and why?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
> Cap Hill

Ugh, _Capitol_ Hill, please.

------
minton888
Facebook | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA - onsite

We’re growing rapidly and looking for the best experienced Software Engineers
to build highly scalable products and infrastructure for multiple product
lines and services for over +1.7 billion users.

HIRING ▪ Product Engineers (full-stack) & Software Engineers (back-end) +6
years experience Software Engineer, Infrastructure Software Engineer, Product
(Full Stack)

* Interview process: Recruiter –> Technical Screen –> Full Onsite 4-6 intv, 45 min each –> Offer!

Interested? datnguyen@fb.com - Facebook Engineering | Recruiter

------
nickavides
Robinhood | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE |

[https://robinhood.com/jobs](https://robinhood.com/jobs)

Robinhood (www.robinhood.com) is democratizing access to the financial
markets. We built the world's only mobile-first stock brokerage, and
eliminated trading commissions. Join us! The interview process depends on the
position but candidates generally have an initial intro call followed by a
technical interview and then an onsite panel.

\- Security Engineer (full-time)

\- DevOps Engineer (full-time)

\- Product Manager (full-time)

\- Product Designer (full-time)

\- IT Administrator (full-time)

\- Broker (full-time)

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight| Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Python/Django Developer (junior and senior level positions available)

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Greenwich, CT | Full-Time | On-Site ($75 - 85 + bonus +
benefits )

Junior programming position for someone fresh out of college. We are a small
team working with Perl and Go in the fast growing industry of Compliance
Technology.

We are located in beautiful Greenwich CT, a 45 minute train right to New York
City.

Apply online at:

[https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1501/junio...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1501/junior-compliance-programmer/job)

------
PCaponetti
Xively | Boston | Full Time

Xively (subsidiary of LogMeIn) is an IoT platform with best of breed
messaging, one of the first connected product management apps and coupled with
a lot of fun goodies like an identity management system, integrations with
AWS, SFDC, etc.

We are looking for a senior engineer to architect client solutions and get
teams (including him/herself) to implement them. The stack we use is
Typescript, React/Redux, NodeJS with a lot of AWS services. Pay is great but
the projects are the real draw.

Email me at paul.caponetti@logmein.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer, and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and LA. We work with over 250
awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every
two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped
and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-
of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
CS1006
Software Engineer-Infrastructure Services| Irvine, Sunnyvale, Kirkland|Onsite

CrowdStrike is looking to hire a Software Engineer - Infrastructure Services
to help us take our internal automation to the next level. We’re looking for a
highly-technical, hands-on Engineer, who loves to build self-service APIs and
automation around large-scale cloud-based critical systems.

Apply:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oeGh3fwY&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oeGh3fwY&s=Hacker_News)

------
santinoboffa
Fullstack Javascript Engineer - Qubit | Onsite | London, UK

We are looking for a passionate Fullstack JS Engineer. Currently using React,
Redux and Flux. We will consider visa sponsorship for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919#.V_TZPdArKt8)

Check out some of the links to our work via the job description. Please send
your resume direct to santino@qubit.com

------
CS1006
Sr. Platform Developer| Irvine, Sunnyvale, or Kirkland| Onsite

Bring your experience in distributed technologies and algorithms, your great
API and systems design sensibilities, and your passion for writing code that
performs at extreme scale. You will help develop an enterprise Authentication
and Authorization framework, with SSO support to third party applications.

Apply:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oIS13fwo&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oIS13fwo&s=Hacker_News)

------
jordansexton
Stylisted | Chicago, IL, US | Full-time | ONSITE | Lead or Senior Frontend
Engineer

Stylisted helps women and companies book in-home and on-location hairstylists
and makeup artists.

* You'll be working with modern JavaScript and CSS on our desktop and mobile web apps, native apps, and backend APIs.

* Our tech stack includes React, Flux, Stylus, React Native, Node, and PostgreSQL. We run on AWS with Convox and Docker.

* We have a small team where you can have a big impact, very flexible hours, and we usually work from home a few days every week.

To learn more, please email jobs@stylisted.com

------
AMcQuarrie
Riot Games | Los Angeles, CA and St. Louis, MO | Full-time, ONSITE | Multiple
positions

We aspire to be the most player-focused game company in the world. We were
established in 2006 by a couple of entrepreneurial gamers who believe player-
focused game development can result in awesome games. In 2009, we released our
debut title, League of Legends, to critical and player acclaim. Over 100
million active monthly players.

[http://www.riotgames.com/careers](http://www.riotgames.com/careers)

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York, NY | Full-Time | On Site

At Temboo, we're building a software platform that connects embedded hardware
to the internet, enabling people to develop any type of physical computing
system. Temboo ships on hardware from Samsung, Texas Instruments, Arduino and
more, and has been used to build everything from offshore shrimp farming
monitors to metal detection systems in industrial bakeries.

You can find our open positions here:

[https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
RomanPushkin
oO Grand Rounds Oo | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.grandrounds.com](https://www.grandrounds.com)

What it does: connects patients with medical specialists.

If you believe Forbes, we're the next billion dollar startup, currently with
"approaching unicorn status". It was about 1 year ago, and we're growing,
that's why we need more Engineers, Data Scientists, QAs with automation
experience (you need to be really good at that, I'd say it's even closer to
Software Engineer - IMO). Check out official page:
[https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-
rounds/](https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-rounds/)

Join us to see how Big Data is changing Health Care! We're on OSS, using Ruby
on Rails, just started using React in our web apps. We usually use Linux and
ThinkPad laptops. Our code looks good, we have lots of tests (all of them
green), and you'll never understand what it is if you won't apply! Interview
process looks standard: calls, technical screening, on-site.

What else? I'd say we are mid-sized, and according to Glassdoor, GR is one of
the best companies to work for in San Francisco (~5 star rating). If I'm not
mistaken, we don't do H1Bs, but OK with H1B transfer.

Feel free to send me your technical resume and/or reach out if you have any
questions about engineering here: roman.pushkin[at]grandrounds.com (no
recruiters, please)

------
Quovo_Sydney
Quovo | Manhattan, New York, NY | ONSITE | Back-end Developer (Python, Web
Crawling)

We are seeking a skilled Python developer to work on web crawling projects,
along with API implementations and other data analytics tasks. If you’ve ever
enjoyed feeling like a hacker or data detective, this might be the job for
you.

Senior role: [http://grnh.se/b0m6d41](http://grnh.se/b0m6d41)

Junior role: [http://grnh.se/v7qyrc1](http://grnh.se/v7qyrc1)

www.quovo.com

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco

\- Build the future of online transactions

\- Work with the best: [https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Backend, frontend, infrastructure, and security engineers

\- Golang backend, React frontend

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical problems, and create immense
value for the world. Make the internet a better place for commerce.

I'm cofounder/ceo. Email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

~~~
burger_moon
You've posted the same thing every month for six months now. Are you actually
hiring or just collecting resumes?

------
aaronaltamura
Simple Practice | Santa Monica | Full-time | Director of Marketing + Lead
Designer | Onsite (Mrkt) & Remote (Design)

Simple Practice (simplepractice.com) is the "Xero" of therapist practice
management platforms. The user-base is growing very fast, so expect to drink
from a fire hose. CEO prefers hands-off management style, so expect autonomy.

Looking for versatile and self-directed humans to guide our market leading
product. Competitive LA salaries and great team.

If interested, please e-mail me at aaron@cinchfinancials.com.

------
fportelac
CommandScape Inc. - West Palm Beach/Miami/South Florida - Full Time - Senior
iOS Developer

What we do: We are developing a home automation/security application for the
iOS platform. We provide a generous compensation package that includes company
equity.

For a full job description visit:

[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=ce404992c653842b&tk=1au61r7...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=ce404992c653842b&tk=1au61r7rkak9f8p8&from=company)

Our company: www.commandscape.com

------
avaazjobs
AVAAZ | [https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/) |
Global | Full Time | REMOTE

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
Our team is a place to exercise your creativity and your leadership, while
building never-before-seen tools for one of the world’s top online activism
organisations. You can let your imagination run wild figuring out how to grow
the platform and tools, improve rapid-iterative processes and integrate new
technologies.

We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring about the
world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and freedom. The
work environment is quite unique: whether you’re in the office or working from
home, our collaborative culture ensures everyone is heard and treated
respectfully, with a strong focus on personal development.

Our tech build comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed
systems, big data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and
cutting-edge datastores (MySQL, Redshift, MongoDB, Redis, Memcache). At Avaaz,
your work will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40 million
members, who have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500 million
friends about Avaaz campaigns and donated more than $50 million online. Our
global and distributed tech team creates beautiful, efficient code that works
across browsers, platforms and localisations. It’s backed by developers with a
proven track record of designing, building and debugging large web
applications.

We’re roaming the world in the search for challenge-driven hard-working
developers and senior developers with excellent spoken and written
communication in English who are able to adapt and learn, with talents for
creativity and abstract thinking. The quest is for people who fit that
profile; we know specific skills can always be trained and developed.

We are currently hiring senior developers and devops engineers in the
Americas, EU and African timezones.

Salary is competitive in the non profit space with generous benefits but we
can not match corporate tech salaries.

Apply here:
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/)

------
thpalmear
Slack Bot Tester/QA | San Francisco CA | Remote OK | INTERNS OK

Slack Bot testers are needed for extending testing overall functionality of
new slack bots and other messenger bots. Must be familiar with slack and at
least the functionality of our current slack bot:
[http://sumve.com/slack/cc](http://sumve.com/slack/cc)

Required: - Previous testing, curating or Quality Assurance work Optional: -
Python and some scripting experience

Contact: biomimic@gmail.com

------
ianejames
iOffer | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE

In 2002, iOffer revolutionized eCommerce by launching a transparent,
negotiable marketplace. Our mission was to disrupt the status quo -- frenetic
and rivalrous auction sites -- by empowering real people to buy, sell and
trade on their own terms.

Position: Enterprise SysAdmin/DevOps

iOffer is looking for a motivated infrastructure engineer to join the team.
You will take full responsibility for our data center hardware, from network
to servers to memory and storage. Your focus will be on the continuing
operation of our applications to run in a highly available, large scale
environment. You will oversee and develop the tools to streamline deployments,
so that the developers can concentrate on their code.

RESPONSIBILITIES

    
    
      * Responsible for day-to-day health, security and uptime of physical and virtual servers.
      * Troubleshoot issues across the entire stack, from network to OS to applications.
      * Develop documentation for existing systems and procedures.
      * Design new network, system, and storage architecture as needed.
      * Define DevOps roadmap that aligns with business objectives.
      * Collaborate closely with developers to support deployment.
      * Architect and implement procedures for continuous security monitoring and updates.
      * Provide recommendations on improvements to the environment and configuration.
      * Manage technical side of PCI-DSS compliance.
      * Recruit and manage additional team members if necessary.
    

If you think you'd be great for this position, please email me at
ian@ioffer.com.

------
phone4hr
Seeking object oriented software developer to build next generation API for a
leading cloud communications service provider in Newark, NJ.

We look for: 1) A passion for programming. You probably have side projects you
do for fun just to build your skills. 2 ) Ability to learn quickly. You have
experience being thrown into a project and running with it. 3) An exceptional
coder who finds it fun to build new things 4) Ability to work collaboratively
on a team of like-minded people.

www.phone.com/careers

------
Crro
Bread Finance | New York, NY | Software Engineering | Fulltime

Bread Finance is a series A technology startup working on the consumer finance
space. We have a microservices infrastructure using Go in the backend and
React in the front-end. I am currently an engineer here and I'm working
alongside some of the smartest engineers I've ever met. If you are interested
please send me an email to david [a][t] breadfinance.com and I can tell you
more about the role and how to apply :)

------
utdiscant
Peergrade | Full-stack Developers | Copenhagen, Denmark | Onsite | Full-time

Peergrade is a funded EdTech company out of Copenhagen. We are changing the
way education works by making sure students get more feedback, get graded more
fairly, train critical thinking - all while saving time for teachers.

We have a great tech team, but we need more people to keep up with our
customers demands. Our stack is Python (Flask) and Javascript (Knockout). We
eat a lot of pizza and have a lot of fun :).

Apply at david@peergrade.io

------
jd007
OOHLALA Mobile (YC S16) | Software developers (Python, web, iOS) | Full-time |
Montreal, Canada

We are looking for passionate engineers to help improve higher education. We
build an integrated mobile platform for universities and colleges around the
world in order to help them better engage their students and improve their
students' success.

More details on the positions here:
[http://oohlalamobile.com/jobs](http://oohlalamobile.com/jobs)

------
nesterenko
XO Group | New York, NY ; Austin, TX | ONSITE We are responsible for
www.theknot.com, mobile apps, www.thebump.com, www.thenest.com, a collection
of lifestyle companies.

We are looking for application security engineers to join our security
conscious team of software engineers on site in either New York or Austin.

Find the contact here
[http://static.xogrp.com/work/how_to_apply.html](http://static.xogrp.com/work/how_to_apply.html)

------
aaroneous
ShopPad Inc. | Oakland, CA (Uptown) | Full-stack Developer

About Us: ShopPad develops award-winning, eCommerce applications for Shopify's
App Store. We currently have nine different apps, used by over 50,000 online
merchants, making us the largest developer on the platform. Now we need your
help to build apps that are going to meet the needs of our next 50,000
customers.

We work with exciting companies like Tesla Automotive, General Electric,
Sundance Film Festival, Acer Computers, Starwood Hotels & Resorts, David
Blaine, 5-Hour Energy Drink and many more to deliver eCommerce experiences
that perform and delight. Our founders are experienced entrepreneurs and we're
backed by some of the best angels in the Bay. Our office is located in
Oakland's Uptown neighborhood — just a few blocks from 19th Street BART.

About You: You'll be working with PHP 5.6, Angular 1.x, HTML, CSS, Git, the
Linux command line, MongoDB, with some Node mixed in. Familiarity with
eCommerce, Shopify, 3rd-party API's or AWS is a plus, so be sure to mention if
you have a background in any of those. Experience comes in many forms and
passion goes a long way, so please consider applying even if you aren't
intimate with our entire stack.

About The Role: As a full-stack developer on our apps team, you'll work with a
small, close-knit team to create beautiful products at scale. You'll be
empowered with the authority to make decisions that materially affect the
company's future. This is a great place for builders, makers, and hackers who
want to create something great. Every day you'll get to work on some of
Shopify's most popular apps and help us to create new ones. You will own
everything you build, being responsible for architecture decisions and scaling
your solution to meet customer demand.

Compensation includes: competitive salary, equity,
medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits. PTO with 15 paid holidays (incl. some
fun ones like your birthday, Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day, Halloween,
etc). Flexible hours where everyone works from home / remote once a week. Plus
a fully-stocked kitchen with snacks & beverages.

If you're excited about having a big influence on software used by millions
every day, then we'd love to hear from you! Please send your resume and cover
letter to careers-417@theshoppad.com

------
skiplagged
Skiplagged - New York, NY | REMOTE / ONSITE | Front-end Engineers. Our mission
is to make it easier to experience the world. We provide an innovative travel
service that actually saves people a lot of money on airfare, for example.
Google us for more info. We're a small team of engineers and are looking to
hire as many great engineers as we can find. If you're interested, tell us why
and send along your resume to apply@skiplagged.com

------
bradleyankrom
St. Petersburg, FL (onsite)/Full Time

The Major League Baseball team that I work for is looking for a Baseball
Operations Data Engineer. Details can be found here[1]. Feel free to email me
w/ any questions you might have.

[1] [http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/instagraphs/job-posting-
tampa...](http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/instagraphs/job-posting-tampa-bay-
rays-baseball-operations-data-engineer/)

------
anewman15
Senior Java Developer | ONSITE | Raleigh, North Carolina

We're looking for a Senior Java Developer with 7+ years experience.

Worked with Glassfish and extensive AJAX experience.

Local or willing to move to Raleigh and Must be a US Citizen.

More details here:

[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+java+developer&jk=cb3...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+java+developer&jk=cb352d1b139b1039&_ga=1.123782729.290551951.1473731356)

Please send me your resume to andy@wirestorm.com

------
JMCQ87
MiNODES ([http://www.minodes.com/](http://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin, Germany
(ONSITE) | full-time | Software Engineers / Developers, Product Manager,
Business Intelligence | VISA OK

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin and backed by well-known investors, we provide (offline) retailers
innovative solutions to understand their business better and enhance their
customers’ in-store experience. We are an international team of ~30 highly
motivated people from various backgrounds. From a technology perspective, we
have thousands of devices with our own firmware installed in our customers’
retail stores around the world and an advanced server infrastructure to manage
these devices and to process the terabytes of data that they are producing via
machine learning algorithms.

Our tech stack consists of Python for the data processing, Ruby on Rails for
applications on top of that, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage.
Since recently we also work on our own mobile SDKs. We offer a great
opportunity for personal and professional growth in a multicultural
environment. We work, learn and develop while having lots of fun on the way.
The usual perks (drinks, breakfast, awesome office, …) are included. We’re
also happy to help with visa and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

Developers (Python, Rails, OpenWRT and others): [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6481](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6481)

Business Analysts: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6387](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6387)

Tableau Experts: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6389](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6389)

Product Managers: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6503](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6503)

You can find even more jobs, including internships here: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/?language=en)

------
robbinsm
REMOTE Software Engineer Position

Cartegraph is looking for a Senior-level Software Engineer to work in a small
Agile team building large scale Single Page Applications. At Cartegraph, we
design, build, sell, and service innovative operations management technology
and thrive on showing the world the power of operational data.

Apply online at:
[http://www.cartegraph.com/careers/](http://www.cartegraph.com/careers/)

------
alooPotato
San Francisco - Streak
([https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)) |
Profitable and growing | Tech Leads (Backend, Mobile and Front-End) | ONSITE |
H1-B Transfers welcome

Here are the hard problems you'll work on here at Streak:

Sales Autopilot

We want to do for salespeople what autopilot did for pilots. We will suggest
to sales professionals the actions they need to take next to close deals.
They'll instead need to monitor our "autopilot" system and manually override
only when needed. Unlike most AI startups, we can actually build this - we
have 100M+ datapoints of sales professionals manually closing deals to make
the training actually possible.

Email Graphs

We're building systems to better understand how organizations communicate with
one another. Email is currently siloed into individual user inboxes, we're
building a graph database containing every email message in our users' inboxes
to give them insights into how their company communicates with their
customers.

Reverse Engineer Gmail

We strive for deep integration with Gmail, because that's where our users
live. Our integration has to be seamless, deep, performant, resilient and
secure. It's such a hard problem, even our competitors use our tech
(InboxSDK). We're doing it next for Inbox, Calendar, and more.

Outside of the hard problems you'll also have a very large impact, not just on
our organization but on our customers. We have the best of both worlds: we're
small (6 eng) so no meetings and other big company BS, but are profitable
(millions in revenue) with a wide variety of customers that use Streak
everyday for hours at a time.

Tech Stack:

Backend is 80% Java and 20% Go (and growing) on Google App Engine
([https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2015/04/Streaks-
Top-6-T...](https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2015/04/Streaks-Top-6-T...))
and Compute Engine. Front-end is React + in-house framework for handling data
synchronization. Full automated end-to-end test coverage of all our features
along with a growing set of unit tests to handle edge cases. If it's green you
can deploy with confidence (we do many deploys per day).

------
LindseyCava
GALE, a digital marketing agency in Toronto is currently seeking full time
Front End Developers to work with our clients in the retail space to develop a
product using ReactJS and Django/Python.

Looking for people who have 1+ years experience as a front end developer using
NodeJS or AngularJS. If you have not worked with ReactJS before that is fine.
We will train you on site.

Please reach out to Lindsey Cavanagh at lindsey.cavanagh@galepartners.com if
interested.

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | NYC/SF | Multiple Openings | On-Site, FT | Competitive
Pay

[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

Backed by Sequoia Capital, Lightspeed Venture Partners, and GGV, Percolate is
one of the fastest growing companies in enterprise software. Percolate’s all-
in-one software platform helps marketers plan, create, launch, and analyze all
of their marketing efforts. Over 800 brands including GE, Unilever,
MasterCard, and IBM use Percolate to manage their global identity. Similar to
what GitHub has done for engineering and Salesforce for CRM, Percolate is
building The System of Record for Marketing.

Current Openings:

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Creative Core Platform
([http://grnh.se/u1ploj](http://grnh.se/u1ploj)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch, OAuth2, SQL/NoSQL

Backend Engineer (NYC) - ([http://grnh.se/qi0hxv1](http://grnh.se/qi0hxv1)) 3+
Years of Experience - Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch

Backend Engineer (NYC) - Planning & Collaboration
([http://grnh.se/bqac0f1](http://grnh.se/bqac0f1)) 3+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch

Sr. Backend Engineer (SF) - Global Search
([http://grnh.se/prn2dq](http://grnh.se/prn2dq)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Kafka, ElasticSearch/Solr/Lucene, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Backend Engineer (SF) - Data Platform & Analytics
([http://grnh.se/f2q8r51](http://grnh.se/f2q8r51)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Kafka, ElasticSearch, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Front-end Engineer (SF) - Search Experience -
([http://grnh.se/4p6ct5](http://grnh.se/4p6ct5)) 7+ Years of Experience -
Javascript, ReactJS, Backbone, HTML5, CSS, HAML, SASS

Sr. DevOps Engineer (SF) - ([http://grnh.se/xbmvf2](http://grnh.se/xbmvf2)) 6+
Years of Experience - GNU/Linux, Ubuntu, CFEngine, Chef, Puppet, Circle CI,
Python, Vagrant, SQL/NoSQL

------
Duber
Plain Concepts | Barcelona, Spain | ONSITE

We are looking for a software crafts(wo)man to join our Barcelona team.

Take a look at the offer:
[https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/335899](https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/335899)
and the web [https://www.plainconcepts.com/](https://www.plainconcepts.com/)

Also, I can answer any question you may have :)

~~~
jonbrennecke
Are you open to applicants from the US who don't speak Spanish/Catalan? (would
relocate)

~~~
Duber
Yes, that's fine, we already have foreign members who don't speak any Spanish.
We do everything in English and would be awesome to have a native speaker in
the team :)

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) | Jr. Backend Developer |
[http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're hiring a Junior Backend Developer to join our growing development group.
This candidate will have an opportunity to work on a large variety of projects
for some of the world’s most recognizable brands, including websites,
e-commerce, mobile/tablet apps, and online media.

Who you are:

\- Someone with 1-3 years experience building or maintaining web applications

\- Experience or interest in learning operations engineering - aka devops

\- Experience with Python/Django or similar libraries and frameworks like
Rails or Express

Nice to haves (not required):

\- Experience using deployment technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible,
nginx, AWS, ect.

\- Experience with javascript frameworks like Angular and React

\- Experience working in open source community and contributing changes

We will be: an awesome place for you to grow, in an environment that will
support you. thelab is large enough to get an amazing variety of work, but
small enough to be flexible in working with smaller brands and start ups.
You’ll work on a lot of different kinds of projects, and you’ll learn a lot
along the way. You’ll do it with reasonable timelines, surrounded by friendly
people who want to see you succeed.

A successful candidate will have a passion for technology and is eager to work
alongside and learn from experienced development leads.

To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter to
jr_dev@thelabnyc.com

------
jordibunster
Yammer (Microsoft) | Redmond, WA | Onsite | Full-Time | Variety of positions

Yammer is looking for awesome engineers to join the team in Redmond, WA
located in the Puget Sound region and close to Seattle. Send your résumé to
brida @ microsoft.com or apply at one of the URLs below.

About Yammer:- At Yammer, our mission is to change the way people work, and
that mission starts with us. We use our own product every day to promote and
encourage our culture of openness and transparency. Yammer provides each user
with a voice, empowering individuals to share ideas, ask questions, and voice
concerns. We're passionate about building a great product that people love to
use, and we're always on the lookout for similarly product-minded engineers to
join us. Our engineers work on rich, complex problems. At Yammer, engineers
don't just get handed specs and mocks to build -- we work in an iterative and
collaborative way with Product and Design to create the best possible user
experience. So, we need people who are enthusiastic, who ask great questions,
who have strong opinions but aren't afraid to admit when they're wrong, and
who enjoy collaborating with a cross-functional team. At Yammer, we hire smart
people, expect them to learn and grow, and trust them to make day-to-day
decisions. We care most about creating products people love - to enable that,
we move quickly (pushing code to production at least daily), we iterate, and
we value learning over shipping features.

Software Engineer II *
[https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016-sde2-0](https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016-sde2-0) *
[https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016-sde2-1](https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016-sde2-1)

Production Engineer *
[https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016/prodeng](https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016/prodeng)

Frontend Engineer *
[https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016/frontend-0](https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016/frontend-0)
*
[https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016/frontend-1](https://aka.ms/yam/oct-2016/frontend-1)

keywords:- React, JS, JavaScript, HTML, Backbone, ES6, Redux, TypeScript,
Ruby, Rails, Java, Postgres, REST Apis, Docker, Azure

------
jeromedl
zeroheight (EF S15) | Lead engineer (full-stack) | London, UK | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://zeroheight.com](https://zeroheight.com)

We're shaping the future of designer collaboration. zeroheight keeps design
teams in sync by enabling them to easily create style guides and re-use common
design elements. We’re building sophisticated infrastructure to finally give
designers the tools they need to work together at scale.

You’ll join our team of two technical (and friendly) co-founders based in East
London. We’re VC-backed and are looking for a full-stack engineer (first hire)
to help us scale the product and grow our engineering team. Our stack includes
Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Cocoa, Python and Linux – though ideal candidates
should be eager to learn any new language/framework if needed! We offer
generous salaries and equity compensation.

Apply at
[https://zeroheight.workable.com/jobs/347494](https://zeroheight.workable.com/jobs/347494)

Interview process consists of a short phone call, a take-home coding challenge
and an on-site interview to get to know the team :)

------
lqdc13
Juniper Networks | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

The Juniper Sky ATP team is developing new cloud-based technologies to stop
and prevent damage from advanced threats such as malware, intrusions, and
exploits.

Current openings are malware analyst, data scientist and software engineer.

More info and how to apply at
[https://blog.junipersecurity.net/careers/](https://blog.junipersecurity.net/careers/)

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL & Brooklyn, NY | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Park Slope,
Brooklyn New York City. We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers

* UI Engineer

If you are interested, it's a great time to join the team. Please reach out to
me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com to say hello!

------
brittany6229
REMOTE ONLY GitLab - We're hiring production engineers, developers, designers,
and more, see [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)
We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

~~~
ITriedThis
Filled out one of the applications a while ago to see what would happen. Got
back an email confirming my submission. No further contact (yet).

Was hoping to at least get something from a human.

~~~
amatthews
Thank you very much for sending in an application. I do apologise for the
delay in responding to you. We are receiving a large volume of applications at
the moment.

If you can send an email to jobs@gitlab.com with your name and the position
that you have applied for I can take a look and find out what the status is.

Thanks again for taking the time to contact us at GitLab!

Abby

------
jkgarvey
Self Lender — Software Engineer — Austin, TX — ONSITE Full-time

Self Lender ([https://www.selflender.com](https://www.selflender.com)) helps
people begin their financial journey with a savings plan that builds credit.

We're looking for people who want to help us rebuild the U.S. financial
services system. You're smart and you want to win. Send your resume to
careers@selflender.com.

------
iglookid
Locus | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Bangalore, India) |
[https://locus.sh/](https://locus.sh/) | careers@locus.sh

Locus is Series-A funded, and is hiring Engineers and Data Scientists. At
Locus we have an ambitious goal of Scheduling & Tracking the World transport
movement. We are aware of how audacious the goal is, but we have made our
initial strong footholds and have the path to move forward. Founded by a team
of ex-AWS engineers, comprising of graduates from premier Indian Tech/Science
Institutes (IIT/BITS-Pilani/TIFR), Locus is funded & mentored by the most
respected investors and ex-entrepreneurs and have product validation with
actual paying customers.

Engineers: We have always maintained a small, but high-caliber engineering
team, and we are now looking to make a couple of additions to the same. We are
hiring for mobile, backend & front-end. We are tech stack agnostic, and
currently using Java, AngularJS and React. We would prefer to have a look at
your GitHub repo or a mobile app that you have built, over your
academic/educational qualification. We are a founding team of engineers, and
understand that good engineering is part science part art, we would like to
provide you the tools for the science and the time for the art. We are
expanding the team to build the next version of our true multi-tenant platform
with a few thousand events happening per second.

Data Scientists: We wish to push to edge of what is possible, and advance the
field of routing problems itself. If Travelling thief, Knapsack, Capacity
planning and other optimisation problem excite you, we are looking for you. We
are team of PhD scientists and engineers with background in stats, working on
building faster & more scalable implementation of NP-hard problems, or even a
combination of a few NP-Hard problems.

While we have pizza, beer, whisky, drones, oculus rifts, raspberry PIs on the
house, the biggest perk we provide you is a remarkable team. We would love to
spend our most productive years, around people with great intellect and
unbridled enthusiasm. In the spirit of keeping you at your productive best, we
give you free fully furnished housing with internet, food & laundry taken care
of, and your choice of tech gear.

Read more about what we value and our work culture at
[https://locus.sh/careers](https://locus.sh/careers)

------
OptioPay
OptioPay | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time Onsite

OptioPay is a Berlin-based FinTech company creating the first payment solution
software for marketing payouts. We change the way people receive payments and
we want you to join us!

Check out our open IT positions:
[https://www.optiopay.com/jobs#/department/19159](https://www.optiopay.com/jobs#/department/19159)

------
jblesage
SharkByte Associates | Ottawa, Canada | React Native Developer | 2-month
contract | REMOTE

We are looking for a talented React Native developer for a 2-month, full-time
contract, with possibility of extension after that. This is a remote position,
so you are free to work from anywhere you want.

You will be working with a talented UX designer to create a mobile app for iOS
and Android.

For more details and to apply, please email jobs@alphalist.ca

------
chmanie
Colony ([https://colony.io](https://colony.io)) | Remote | Full Time |
Frontend Developer

We're hiring a frontend developer:
[https://angel.co/colony/jobs/171420-frontend-
developer?utm_s...](https://angel.co/colony/jobs/171420-frontend-
developer?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA

Software Engineer, and Sales Engineer
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers) If you're
interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better care of
their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and the
tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape. Stack: iOS/Android/Java/MySQL/JS/Backbone.

I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job post a few years ago,
and still here :) This is a very unique position given it's a mix of pure
engineering, and a significant customer facing role. Some testimonials of the
software: [https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews)

Contact: careers@pmd.com

*Unfortunately, we are unable to provide visa sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a precondition of employment.

------
dflahive
Cognology | Melbourne, Australia | Full-time | ONSITE | Web Developer

We're a HR software company looking for awesome web developers to join our
team to help build products that will change the future of work.

Tech: C#, ASP.NET, Angular, MSSQL, Git, microservices, CQRS, event sourcing

Apply here:
[http://www.cognology.com.au/jobs/](http://www.cognology.com.au/jobs/)

Graduates are welcome!

------
brezelben
flaregames | Karlsruhe, Germany | Full-Stack Web Developer | Full-time |
ONSITE | VISA

Our team serves as the service infrastructure provider for all of our games,
played by millions of players worldwide. We are responsible for supporting our
publishing services, game development studios and business intelligence
department. Thus we develop and maintain a wide range of various web-based
services and APIs, written in different programming languages.

Our current stack is based on Java 8, Dropwizard, MongoDB and AWS.

Required Skills and Experience

* “The Sage”: you are a Full Stack Web Backend Developer and need no explanation on what that actually incorporates.

* “The Juggler”: you have the ability to switch between different technologies without entangling your brain.

* “The Pathfinder”: you can quickly find your way through 3rd party documentation/code.

* “The Discoverer”: you have the urge to learn something new everyday.

* WW91IGNhbiBzZWUgdGhlIE1hdHJpeCBhbmQgc29sdmUgUmVnRXgtQ3Jvc3N3b3JkcyB3aXRob3V0IGV2ZW4gYmxpbmtpbmcgb25jZQ==

More info on
[http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/](http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/)

------
candicetaylor
ChowNow is hiring a Principal Front End Engineer to work in Los Angeles. Full-
time. Email me directly: candice@chownow.com

Current stack:

Python with Bottle HTML / limited HTML templating (jinja2) / JavaScript
(jQuery, Ember.js) / CSS (Sass) Relational databases: MySQL, PostgreSQL
Cache/queue datastore: Redis DVCS software: Git via GitHub UNIX: Debian Linux
Issue management software: JIRA

www.chownow.com

------
ardenpm
migenius (www.migenius.com) | Melbourne, Australia | Full Stack Engineer |
Full-Time | ONSITE

migenius are creating cloud based, interactive photorealistic 3D rendering
technologies to allow designers, builders and consumers to easily and
accurately visualise their creations.

We're currently growing and are in need of a Full Stack Web Engineer to expand
our existing and greenfield projects. Our technologies are built on
React/Node/MySQL/Mongo stacks and we're after those with existing experience
or who are willing to learn.

You will be working on all aspects of the web frameworks including front end
interfaces (traditional and mobile), API and interaction with cloud based
rendering services. You will be joining a growing, tight knit and highly
motivated team to help designers easily create engaging photorealistic
imagery.

For more details (and to apply) go to [http://www.migenius.com/job-
opportunities](http://www.migenius.com/job-opportunities) or send your resume
to jobs@migenius.com

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location as well as our Phoenix area location.

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

IT Lead (Phoenix, AZ)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658)

Security Engineer: (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=70307](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=70307)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: New Grad (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348)

Software Engineer: Internship Summer 2017 (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=268766](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=268766)

Software Engineer: SWAT (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity.

Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare:
[http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com/#/CRM](http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com/#/CRM)

------
ozim
72Media.nl | Full-time | onsite | permament | Amsterdam Netherlands

.NET Web Developer

Mobile developer IOS

We are looking for people with at least 3 years of experience.

Our dynamically growing product Oodit Riskplan needs more hands to meet
customer requests. If you can do magic with IOS applications there is also
opportunity for you.

Our office is positioned in awesome area in walking distance from Amsterdam
Central station.

You can send me mail at mateusz@ company domain.

------
jeffchuber
Standard Cyborg (YC W15) | SF | Full Time & onsite

We make anatomical CAD software - right now focused on prosthetics and
orthotics. (I'm the founder, engineer, and amputee). We have a product people
love and almost sells itself.

We are hiring \- senior software engineer \- software engineer -
graphics/geometry \- customer success manager

reach out to me directly, jeff@standardcyborg.com, if interested!

------
browseatwork
TokBox | San Francisco, CA / London, UK | Onsite | Engineering, Business
Analytics, Business Development, Product

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox makes it easy for developers to embed real-time video, voice, and
messaging into their native and web applications. We build the premier WebRTC
platform. Want to build the functionality of Google Hangouts, Skype, or
Facebook Live? Use us! We have great clients from individual developers to
massive players in tech, entertainment, education, and many other industries
(customers include Mozilla, the Minerva Project, Chegg, esurance, Major League
Baseball, Double Robotics, Fox Sports, and many YC companies). We were
acquired by Telefonica 4 years ago. It hasn't changed the culture much, and
has helped us reach more customers around the world.

The product is industry leading, the space is growing rapidly and getting hot,
and the people are great. It's an awesome group of 100 or so- nice, smart,
skilled. We are laid back and have a sense of humor. Minimal politics. Good
salary and benefits in a relaxed, enjoyable environment. Actual work-life
balance.

We're looking for 2 product managers - one focusing on industry verticals
(e.g. the unique needs of education, or financial services, or media
companies) and a developer experience PM (ideal for former engineers or
evangelists). In engineering, we’re looking for a DevOps engineer to keep
things up and running, a media focused backend engineers to expand and
maintain our robust, low-latency media server and other systems, a test
engineer to automate testing (especially for mobile). Lastly, we're looking
for 2 key engineering roles with a direct customer-facing aspect: a solutions
architect who will build things for key partners and customers, and a customer
success engineer to help champion user needs, answer support requests, and
help users solve problems. In business analytics, we're looking for someone to
join a small but strong team to help keep us informed and making smart
choices. Lastly, in BD, we’re looking for someone with experience in the tech
and startup world in London.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

~~~
asimuvPR
I met with one of your salespeople in ISTE and she was really nice. Great
impression about culture. (thumbs up)

------
mynameislegion
Software Heritage | Paris, France, EU | Full-time | onsite

Software Heritage are hiring a front-end web developer, more details on their
website:

[https://www.softwareheritage.org/2016/09/13/job-
opportunity-...](https://www.softwareheritage.org/2016/09/13/job-opportunity-
front-end-web-developer/)

------
subspaceeddy
antstream.com | London/Tunbridge Wells | Full Time | Onsite | Devops

Technologies: Azure, Windows Server, Ubuntu, MSSQL, MySQL, NodeJS, .NET,
Jenkins

Cloud Gaming start-up in the South East of England require exceptional Devops
engineer. Antstream, chosen as one of the best UK startups by Microsoft
Ventures enable gamers to enjoy 1000’s of classic video games instantly on any
device using the latest on-demand streaming technologies.

You will be responsible for helping us achieve our rapid growth plans through
standardisation, automation and testing of our delivery processes. You will
drive efficiencies and reduce costs while supporting our developers
contributing to their success by providing creative solutions to challenging
technical issues.

Further details:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TxQKJwo2M8pwmmK5nFAEdOen...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TxQKJwo2M8pwmmK5nFAEdOentzeEm-8UsHwbbgeil2s/pub)

Apply: jobs at antstream.com

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA -
ONSITE

Come join Iterable. We're 29 people bringing the growth hacking tools that
consumer internet companies like Google/Twitter/Facebook build internally to
other large-scale companies. We aim to build the best user growth engine on
the planet. It's crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the
technology and capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century.

Our team of hackers and thinkers is from quant
finance/Twitter/Google/Yahoo/Zynga/Khan Academy/Palantir/CMU/MIT, (we built
large parts of Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is to
build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing in
any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction markets
or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely
functional data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and
generally create a learn-and-teach environment here. This is an opportunity to
join a super-fast growing startup, in a huge market and with a great team,
while it's still early.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement 
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want) 
      - We are chill & empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - Elasticsearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - ES6
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

You'll get to work with us at our new office at 3rd & Harrison in San
Francisco. If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you,
please email me at aXRzYXVuaXhzeXN0ZW0raG5AaXRlcmFibGUuY29t or take a look at
our open positions here:
[https://iterable.com/company/careers](https://iterable.com/company/careers)

~~~
mlitchard
Hi, I sent you an email in Sept. No response, so here is a ping.

~~~
kafkaesq
Don't sweat it. It's just they're way of saying: (1) they're not all that into
you, and (2) you're not significant enough to merit a response (timely or
otherwise).

------
caseymckerchie
Darby Smart is looking for a Sr. iOS Engineer to join our team! Our mission is
to make discovering and sharing your own creativity, simple and fun.

At high level, the person who takes this role on would lead development of our
user generated video iOS app, is responsible for its architecture and is
excited about mentoring junior iOS engineers.

SWIFT San Francisco CA ONSITE

Email: casey@darbysmart.com

------
vfxandvancouver
Method Studios | Head of Software | Vancouver VISA

Method is a global visual effects house looking for a head of software in
Vancouver.

We work with the biggest movies out there (most of latest Marvel movies!), Big
render farm and 100s of artists.

If you're looking to make an impact in a global pipeline (LA / NY / Vancouver)
and a big technical challenge do send an email to

Millie.Cox@methodstudios.com

------
cbognet
PlateJoy (YCS16) San Francisco [http://platejoy.com](http://platejoy.com)
We're building the personalized nutrition platform of the future and are
looking for a health/nutrition focused generalist to join our team. Please
email us at jobs@platejoy.com with a resume for more info. Thanks!

------
liongate2
Pup Up - Boston, MA Looking for: Big Data/ Engineering Intern

We're creating a platform that delivers high quality photos of canines to end
users for their pleasure and enjoyment.

Tech stack: React Native, AWS Lambda

If you're interested, check out our careers page on our website
[http://getpupup.com/](http://getpupup.com/)

------
chrisconley
Data Engineers/Data Scientists/Javascript Engineers | Mountain View, San
Francisco, and Philadelphia | Full-time | Onsite | RealScout, Inc.

* REALSCOUT *

RealScout’s goal is to provide better transparency between real estate agents,
home sellers and home buyers to bring efficiency to the $1 trillion
residential real estate marketplace.

Our agents closed $1.5 billion in sales using RealScout over the first 8
months of 2016, which is growing rapidly as we expand across the country.

* THE TEAM *

We strive to cultivate thought diversity with candor, empathy and respect. We
welcome people of different backgrounds, abilities and perspectives - it’s one
of our core values.

We oftentimes pair program, hold hack days every other Friday, and maintain
85% test coverage in order to maximize learning as well as enable us to act
quickly on those learnings.

We're open source across the stack - Ruby on Rails, Python (Caffe, TensorFlow,
Pandas, Celery, etc), ReactJS, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Redis and take time
to give back to our community.

(For the curious, check out our team page[1] for a fun, short intro to
everyone at RealScout.)

* NEXT STEPS *

Feel free to peruse our open roles [2] and submit an application there or
reach me directly at chris (at) realscout.com.

Once we hear from you, we'll reach out to schedule an initial 20 minute
conversation to answer your questions about RealScout to see if it looks like
there's a good fit.

Next, it's your choice whether you'd prefer a 2 hour take-home coding exercise
based on our production code or to schedule a 1 hour pairing session with one
of our engineers.

Lastly, you'll visit the office to pair program with 2-3 engineers and chat
with our VP of Product, CEO, and/or COO. Our hope is that by the end of the
visit, you have a good idea of who you'd be working with, how we work together
and what challenges we work on day to day, as well as a full understanding of
our product and business.

We look forward to hearing from you!

[1] [http://learn.realscout.com/team/](http://learn.realscout.com/team/)

[2] [https://jobs.lever.co/realscout](https://jobs.lever.co/realscout)

~~~
graphaelli
Anyone interested in RealScout in Philly can get in touch with me as well -
gil@realscout.com / gil on phillydev slack. We're currently a 2 person team
working out of Benjamin's Desk at 17th/Walnut. This is a great opportunity to
get in early on a small team, while enjoying the resources a larger team
provides.

------
andymacd
www.normative.com - Toronto, Ontario, Canada - ONSITE

JavaScript FullStack Developers (senior)

Normative is a Software Design consultancy based in Toronto. We are looking
for Senior FullStack Javascript developers - our current stack is
React.js/Redux/Hapi.js w/ Postgres but can vary project to project.

Our work is mostly building app and prototypes for startups and large
organizations. We don't do any marketing or ecomm work. Preference given to
those with experience in IoT ( beacons, ect. ) , Blockchain tech, or skills in
Graphics programming ( AR apps ).

Cool office in Kensington Market, competitive salary and 5 weeks vacation out
of the gate.

Hiring process is: Screening phone call, At-home coding test (2hrs), In Person
Interview, Reference Check and then Offer.

[http://normative.com/were-hiring-full-stack-
developer/](http://normative.com/were-hiring-full-stack-developer/)

or you can reach out directly andy [at] normative [dot] com

------
bignis
Thomson Reuters | Eagan, MN | Onsite full-time

Lead Software Engineer (Big Data applications) - more details in the posting
at
[https://toc.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&...](https://toc.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=JREQ069346)

------
ross_at_premise
Premise Data | Seattle, WA; Portland, OR; San Francisco, CA | Staff Front End
Engineer | ONSITE

Premise is a mobile data and analytics platform bringing visibility to the
world’s hardest-to-see places. Human-directed and machine-refined, Premise
indexes and analyzes millions of observations captured daily by our global
network of contributors, unearthing connections between them to map reality on
the ground, and help global decision-makers move faster and make more
impactful decisions.

We’re a passionate, tight-knit, hyper-ambitious team in San Francisco, Seattle
and Portland. We love technology, and it shows in the craftsmanship of the
products we create. Our network is currently comprised of more than 30,000
individuals in over 200 cities in over 35 countries, that execute on contracts
for our customers who are among the world’s largest commercial, NGO, financial
and governmental institutions. Internally, our diversity mirrors the global
nature of our work: we come from 30 countries, speak more than 14 languages,
and believe in the value of life experience that an unconventional background
inherently brings. What unites us is our innate curiosity and collective
ambition to build technology that ultimately has measurable human impact.

I’m a front end engineer with a secondary focus on building out our
engineering office in Seattle. We’re looking for all sorts of scientists and
engineers, but I am most interested in senior front end engineers with 5+
years of heavy JavaScript and complex web application development experience.
Extra emphasis on those who currently reside or are looking to relocate to
Seattle, though I’m also happy to hear from candidates for both our SF and
Portland offices. Our front-end stack includes some really fun and powerful
technology, including Flow, React, Redux, and Jest.

Some additional details and notes:

* Specific to front end, we are looking for experienced, senior candidates only at this time. Please no recent university / coder school grads.

* All of the usuals are included: free daily lunch, competitive compensation and benefits, equity in the company.

* Premise currently has $61 million in VC funding, with the most recent round being a Series C of $50 million in September 2015.

* PLEASE NO RECRUITERS I am looking to speak directly with candidates only. 3rd party recruiters will be ignored.

If you’re interested or have any questions, shoot me a message: ross ( at )
premise ( dot ) com.

------
Tablet_Hotels
Tablet Hotels | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime | Salary + Equity | Backend
Lead, Frontend Lead, iOS

Our stack: Python 2.7/Flask, MySQL/SQLAlchemy, Unix/FreeBSD, React.js, Swift

Tablet (www.tablethotels.com/en/careers) was founded in the year 2000 by
Laurent Vernhes and Michael Davis, a pair of new-media veterans in search of a
cure for boring travel and an antidote to the internet’s most common
affliction: an overdose of options. Our users trust our taste — we do the hard
work of selecting only the most extraordinary hotels, and we make booking them
as painless as it can be. Sixteen years on, Tablet is still growing fast, and
for that we credit three things: a mission with resonance, a lot of hard work,
and — perhaps most important — an extremely talented team. Our New York office
doubled in size in 2011, and we’re not done expanding yet.

\---

On the backend: We’re tackling a third party integration which will more than
double our inventory and it requires our SOA become fully distributed, an
elimination of technical debt, cloud migration, and frontend redesign. We’re
seeing more traffic and bookings than ever before and gearing up for an influx
of traffic and users while venturing into new territory like
personalization/recommendations.

Backend Lead interview: Recruiter information call>Head of Tech call>Two
onsite interviews

[http://bit.ly/2dcBsDt](http://bit.ly/2dcBsDt)

\---

On the frontend: With our backend integration underway it’s a good time to
architect and rebuild the site which includes overhauling pages with react.js,
revising login authentication with Web Tokens, and developing a testing suite
with jest.js.

Frontend Lead interview: Recruiter information call>Frontend Engineer call>Two
onsite interviews

[http://bit.ly/2bB9cc7](http://bit.ly/2bB9cc7)

\---

On mobile: Our recently launched iOS app has been featured twice in the app
store and continues to grow in bookings. We're building out the next iteration
to supplement the booking experience.

iOS Engineer interview: Recruiter information call>iOS Engineer call>Coding
assugnment>Onsite interview

[http://bit.ly/2cTb1yn](http://bit.ly/2cTb1yn)

------
jnagro
Dockwa | [https://engineering.dockwa.com](https://engineering.dockwa.com) |
ONSITE | Cambridge, MA | Mobile Engineer, Full-stack Engineer, Director of
Engineering

Dockwa allows boaters and marinas to manage dock and mooring reservations.
Because life is better boating.

No recruiters, recruiting agencies, consultants, etc.

------
mynameislegion
FSF | Boston | Full-time | onsite

The Free Software foundation is hiring a senior GNU/Linux Systems
Administrator, more details on their website:

[https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-opportunity-senior-gnu-
linu...](https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-opportunity-senior-gnu-linux-
systems-administrator)

------
mynameislegion
LWN | remote | full-time

LWN are hiring an editor, more info on their site:

[https://lwn.net/Articles/696258/](https://lwn.net/Articles/696258/)
[https://lwn.net/Articles/696017/](https://lwn.net/Articles/696017/)

------
symisc_devel
Hey all, a friendly reminder. A who is Hiring Android app is available where
you can search, filter, all those positions.

App Link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.who...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.whois.hiring)

------
kerianne
Full Stack + Front End Engineers for Flexport in San Francisco!

Want to build software that connects people? Flexport is a platform for global
trade in an industry that comprises 12% of the global GDP. We are building
products that are enabling anyone to participate in trade regardless of
geographic, regulatory or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying
the process of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new
generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders of international
trade. To do so, we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics
experts interested in solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion
dollar industry. To keep up with our explosive growth and international
expansion, we’re looking to grow the engineering team.

Check us out if you:

-Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals; and -Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack:

Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On the
frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email kerianne@flexport.com or check out our AngelList at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. If you want to join us and have fun
building projects for prominent startups from Austria, Singapore, Indonesia,
Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong, join us! Our clients are well-funded,
recognised startups and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA
and 500 startups.

Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)
Android developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca)
iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4)

------
ghempton
Outreach.io | Full-time | On-site | Seattle, WA

We stand out as having an incredible user experience and product in a space
which is typically filled with not-so-good solutions: enterprise sales. We
have thousands of customers and a beautiful office in the Fremont neighborhood
in Seattle.

Lots of Javascript, React, Ruby, and Go. Email jobs@outreach.io

------
rwky
Qwertee.com: Dev Ops | Part-Time | REMOTE

We’re looking for someone to assist our head web developer with the current
Qwertee site, working on new and improved versions of the site and on new
projects also.

Apply at:
[https://www.qwertee.com/jobs#devops](https://www.qwertee.com/jobs#devops)

------
tjpoutanen
Layer 6 (layer6.ai), Machine Learning Engineer, Toronto

We're looking for two data scientists with deep learning experience to join
our team. You will have either a PhD or Masters degree from a relevant field
or significant industry experience in recommender systems, NLP and deep
learning.

Familiarity with Matlab, Spark, Java and Lucene

careers@layer6.ai

------
jasonmar
Audible | Newark/Jersey City NJ | ONSITE

Build machine learning infrastructure at an Amazon subsidiary that still runs
like a startup.

We are using Scala/Akka/Python/Spark to build tools and services for a data
science team. There is a lot of opportunity to make an impact.

Our offices are 20-30 minutes from New York City.

Email is listed in my profile.

------
gtobon
inviCRO ([https://www.invicro.com/](https://www.invicro.com/)) | Linux Systems
Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

Make an impact at a dynamic and growing life sciences company that provides
medical imaging services and software to the drug development community.
inviCRO is currently seeking an experienced Linux Systems Engineer to join our
growing IT team. For more details, see our posting:

[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06osr](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06osr)

Please apply on our site (above) or email tobon [at] invicro [dot] com
directly with your resume/CV. Our interview process includes 1-2 phone
interviews followed by a potential on-site interview/visit to our offices.

~~~
jkoc
Pubfront | Web Developer | Copenhagen | ONSITE | Full-time

Pubfront are an established (2010) startup building a platform for publishing,
selling and reading/listening to ebooks, audiobooks and comics. We’re
currently looking for a web-developer to join our Copenhagen team, ideally one
with Python/Django experience. The work will be backend-heavy, with occasional
forays into frontend and ops. Interested? Check out the full ad at
[http://pubfront.com/experienced-web-developer-python-
django/](http://pubfront.com/experienced-web-developer-python-django/) and
send your resumé to jk@pubfront.com

P.S.: Sorry for posting this as a reply to another ad, but I was not able to
reply to the main thread

------
mhealey
Cubspot is hiring an Elixir dev! HQ in Boulder, Colorado but REMOTE team
supported.

Currently have remote team members in Vermont & New Zealand.

Stack is Elixir (Phoenix Framework), more at
[http://stackshare.io/cubspot/](http://stackshare.io/cubspot/)

Email us jobs@cubspot.com!

------
falon
Node.io | San Francisco | Senior Data Engineer | Full-Time

 _Backend Engineer | Senior Software Engineer | Data Scientist | Distributed
Systems_

We have an opening for a senior level engineer who is entrepreneurial and
passionate about leveraging big data and search technologies (e.g Hadoop,
Machine learning, Natural Language Processing, Web Crawling) to build out a
unique product that will transform how businesses are able to analyze
relationships between entities on the web to uncover new opportunities.

We're looking for fast learners who can get their hands dirty, quickly; who
know when to duct tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think like a
hacker, ship like a pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and who are
intrigued by the overall space we're in. You'd be a foundational member of the
engineering team and have a significant opportunity to influence our culture
and growth, as well as immense impact on the product itself.

We spent the last year and a half building out the platform and this year have
been working with a select group of enterprise customers.

Below is a bit more on Node: At Node, we believe the future of the web isn’t
about search; it’s about proactive, personalized recommendations. We’re a team
of ex-Googlers re-organizing information on the web for the people that use
it. Backed by Mark Cuban, NEA, Avalon Ventures and Canaan Partners, you can
read more about the platform that aims to transform how business is done and
drive the future of the contextual web.

Are you interested in hearing more? Looking forward to hearing from you. Email
falon@node.io

 __Node CEO Article Published in TechCrunch:
__[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/18/the-future-of-the-web-is-
al...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/18/the-future-of-the-web-is-all-about-
context/)

 __Mark Cuban discussing Node as a Game Changer on Bloomberg TV:
__www.bloomberg.com /news/videos/2016-06-27/mark-cuban-on-node-this-is-a-game-
changer

 __$7.5M funding round earlier this year:
__[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160613005131/en/Node...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160613005131/en/Node-
Secures-7.5-Million-Funding-Reorganize-Web)

\------------------------------------------------------------

------
Kmaschta
marmelab | Paris, Nancy FRANCE | INTERNS & REMOTE | Fulltime

We are looking for web developers, at least 2 years of experience no matter
your diplomas, to work in our Digital Innovation Workshop.

If you are interested in learn a lot of stuff and make things done on
innovative projects with very modern technologies you can apply at
kevin@marmelab.com

Here is a list of technologies we use on a daily basis: React/Redux, Cordova,
React-native, Node.js, Koa.js, mostly JavaScript.

The only requirement is to live on a radius of ~1h30 from Paris.

For further informations:

[http://marmelab.com/](http://marmelab.com/)

[http://marmelab.com/blog/](http://marmelab.com/blog/)

[https://github.com/marmelab](https://github.com/marmelab)

------
jedsomers
FLOWCOMMAND | San Francisco, CA | QA Engineer

FlowCommand (YC W16) creates connected sensor networks for energy companies.

ROLE: You’ll help us break things, fix them, and ensure they’ll work perfectly
in harsh and hazardous environments.

TECH: PCB design, firmware programming (C), ultrasonics and FPGA

APPLY: email founders directly at teamflowcommand.com

------
gabraham21
Blue Apron - NYC - Full Time - ONSITE

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes, and pre-portioned, premium seasonal
ingredients needed to prepare them.

Our engineering team creates software to manage the forecasting, purchasing,
preparation, and shipment of new fresh ingredients every week. The nature of
our business carries with it unique supply chain and logistical challenges at
a large scale that require purpose-built solutions and data analysis. We're
now shipping over 8 million meals a month nationwide up from 500,000 just over
18 months ago.

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Ember, Backbone, PostgreSQL

We're hiring:

\- Sr. Frontend Engineers: Experience building out front end architecture;
JavaScript MV* experience (Ember would be awesome but not required) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)

\- Software Engineers/Leads/Mgrs: Ruby, Rails, Ember -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)

\- iOS Engineer: currently iPhone app built in Swift; Swift exp. a plus -
[https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=74053](https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=74053)

\- Product Designer: looking for someone who is equally strong with the visual
aspects of design as well as thinking through UX flows and what the simplest,
most elegant experience for the user could be -
[https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=118839](https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=118839)

This role comes with health, dental, vision, life insurance, a flexible
vacation policy, and competitive salary and equity. To apply, visit our site
(blueapron.com/jobs) and drop an application; it only takes about 60 seconds.

*While the numbers have increased, this article provides insight into we operate: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2015/10/14/inside-blu...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2015/10/14/inside-blue-apron-and-the-meal-kit-rush/)

------
jdangu
ClarityAd | New York, NY | Onsite | Full time

ClarityAd's software protects from bad ads. We run ads in our custom browser
environment in the cloud to gather hundreds of data points. We assess security
and compliance for billions of ad impressions daily. Our back-end stores this
wealth of data in a way that's usable and efficient, allowing publishers and
ad platforms to protect their audience in real time.

You will work with our VP of engineering and back-end engineering team and you
will be directly involved in:

\- Setting up a robust and highly scalable backend

\- Optimizing database queries and caching as required

\- Optimizing web server configurations

\- And most importantly, participating in the day-to-day improvement and
extension of our product functionalities, for all things backend.

We would love to hire someone with ad tech experience, but we’re ready to
train newbies and give you a deep understanding of the ad serving stack and
Real Time Bidding (RTB). This environment has grown to such a level of
complexity and automation that consuming online media has become an exercise
of frustration: Latency, invasive ads, privacy issues, malware/malvertising
that exposes users to trojans, ransomware, botnets… The rational option for
the audience is to rely on ad blockers. Our unique product suite makes it
possible for publishers and ad platforms to protect their audience in real
time. We have the secret sauce to disrupt this market for good, annihilate the
bad actors and restore confidence in publishers.

We are passionate about solving these issues and we want to grow our team with
people who share our vision and ambition.

We use: PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis + Lua, Node.js, C++ (browser sandbox).
Our infrastructure includes: AWS EC2 (thousands of VMs) / Route53 / ELB / S3 /
Bare metal / lots of exotic hardware in exotic places with exotic vendors all
playing nice with Puppet.

Bragging rights:

\- We routinely are the 1st to report on-going live malvertising attacks to ad
platforms, including to Google

\- We increased our volumes by 20x last year and keep getting stronger

\- We have have received mentions in Google’s Security Hall of Fame

\- We're still an “engineer only” startup, even as our monthly revenue passed
into six figures less than 3 years in.

Apply at jerome at clarityad com (co-founder / CTO)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Growth Marketer | Onsite (SF) or Remote |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world. Our core program
is an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job and we're
scaling to offer additional flexible programs based on strong demand.

We're seeking a highly versatile hustler with strong previous startup
experience to lead our growth efforts. This will require you to have very
strong skills along both content-driven and paid acquisition axes as well as a
creative eye for hacking new channels and tracking experiments. You will
interface directly with our product/engineering team to help put together A/B
tests and other product experiments, so the role is decidedly cross-discipline
and strong product/technical comfort is a must.

This is not a micromanaged role for individuals looking to "get into" startups
but rather a high ownership position where you will be accountable for
delivering results. Only individuals with a proven track record of success
will be considered.

Requirements:

* 3+ years in a growth or marketing role at a startup with demonstrable track record of results

* Strong track record working with paid campaigns, producing content, tracking analytics and sourcing creative for campaigns.

* Exceptionally high intelligence, creativity and autonomy.

* Passion for the vision of launching high-growth careers through broadly accessible education.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your general awesomeness.

------
sinzone
Mashape - Kong Team - Lua - San Francisco

Kong [1] is the most popular open-source API Gateway. We're looking for core
Lua engineers. Shoot us an email at jobs@mashape.com

[1] [https://github.com/mashape/kong](https://github.com/mashape/kong)

------
kkl
Praetorian | Austin, Texas | REMOTE (For principal and staff positions)

Praetorian is different. We are a collective of highly-technical engineers
focused on helping our clients solve their most difficult security problems.
Rather than break things over and over, our goal is to have an actual impact
in making the world a better place. 100% privately owned and self-funded, we
are focused on doing the right thing over short term profits. Where other
companies pay lip service to vision statements and principles, we are
unwaveringly guided by our core values, which are:

    
    
        * Put the client first - Everything else will work out.
        * Enjoy the work you do - Passion eats education and experience for breakfast.
        * Be humble - True significance is only achieved as a team.
        * Embrace the wobble - There is existential urgency to our work. We need to move and adapt quickly.
        * Walk with a swagger - Relish the new challenge.
        * Default to open - The right decision is in the data. Share all of it.
        * Orient to action - Do not wait to be directed. Engage.
        * Performance matters - We are a small company intent on doing big things. Every individual effort counts.
        * Stop evil - Our mission is to make the world a safer and more secure place.
        * Make craters - Our time on this earth is short. Leave an impact.
    

Although small, we are growing rapidly, with 50% YOY growth for the past three
years. That growth is based on fantastic clients and their support. Our annual
net promoter score is consistently over 80%. By comparison, Apple is typically
in the mid 70s, and Amazon is usually in the high 60s.

We are looking for experienced engineers that share our values. We offer our
staff a generous benefits package, including:

    
    
        * Competitive salaries
        * Quarterly bonuses, 4% 401k matching, stock options
        * Health insurance, and options for vision, dental, ADD, Short term disability, and life
        * 20% Bench time for research, tool development, or training
        * Flexible vacation policy
        * Low travel requirements. Seriously. No more than 20% for those in network security and nearly 0% for those in application security.
        * Company contributions to training and conferences
        * Opportunities for rapid growth and advancement based on merit.
    

If you’d like to learn more, please visit our career page at:
[https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers](https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers).
Take a look at our tech challenges too, as we’ll ask you to complete one early
in the interview process:
[https://www.praetorian.com/challenges/](https://www.praetorian.com/challenges/)

~~~
ITriedThis
This one seemed interesting so I gave it a bit of effort. The ad is well
written and pulls the right levers. Well done on that front.

I'm a bit disappointed in the challenges page. The copy on the site tries to
emphasize how difficult they are and that anyone who passes the challenges
would be considered a serious candidate. While they were fun challenges,
they're way too easy.

I completed multiple challenges then sent along my information. As soon as
they saw a resume that didn't include much experience in the security domain,
I was basically ignored.

Recommendations for Praetorian:

If you want the challenges to mean anything, make them more significant so
that completion would actually be a strong positive signal for the candidate
rather than a BS-detector. If someone passes your challenges, you should be
begging them to work for you, not the other way around.

Cut back a bit on the elitist rhetoric, it is a bit of a turn-off. I think it
will attract more mediocrity and scare away some great talent.

Final word: the challenges are fun for anyone and if you like that kind of
thing, you will enjoy beating them.

~~~
kkl
I am bummed that you got the impression that you felt ignored for not having
security expertise. I am not certain when you applied but I know our focus
lately has been on senior engineers so that likely contributed to our
response. Regardless, if we didn't do a good job relaying that information to
you that is not good and I personally apologize (it was likely my fault as I
handle a good chunk of the initial responses to applicants).

Thanks for the feedback though. It is appreciated.

------
john_cogs
HBC Digital | New York, NY | Multiple Roles | ONSITE VISA

WHO WE ARE

HBC Digital drives the digital retail/ecommerce and digital customer
experience across all HBC retail banners including Hudson’s Bay, Lord &
Taylor, Saks Fifth Avenue, Saks OFF 5TH and Gilt. While it’s clear that the
future of retail will rely heavily on new technologies and the internet, we
are still discovering how this will pair with in-store shopping to power
commerce in the coming years and decades. With millions of customers, both
online and offline, HBC Digital is positioned at the center of this
reinvention.

OUR CULTURE

A recent survey of HBC Digital employees about our culture revealed the three
most common responses were fast-paced, team-oriented and growth.

Fast-paced – Our employees are constantly tackling new problems and challenges
that result from working at a company growing rapidly through acquisitions and
in an industry that is continuously evolving.

Team-oriented – Our employees work on small, cross-functional teams with a
high level of autonomy and ownership. Projects are run in an Agile fashion. We
keep meetings to a minimum so people can focus on getting work done. HBC
Digital also offers a flexible work environment, great work-life balance and a
growing number of perks and career development opportunities.

Growth – Our employees are encouraged to use 20% of their time for learning
new technologies. HBC Digital also has a strong history of developing our
employees and opening new doors for them to grow their careers.

HOW WE WORK

You can expect to be working with a mix of Java and Scala. If you have never
worked with Scala, don’t worry, we’re perfectly happy to help you get up to
speed. On the Scala side of things, we are heavily leveraging Akka and Play,
as well. There is also some Clojure in our ecosystem, so you may get the
chance to work with that as well.

You’ll have a choice of a Mac or a PC for your laptop. When we move into our
brand new office in August, you’ll also get a super comfy Herman Miller Aeron
chair. The new space will be flooded with tons of natural light and feature
amazing views of Lower Manhattan, New York Harbor and New Jersey. The open
floorplan has plenty of flex space for impromptu meetings and cozy nooks for
when you need to tune out. As for tools, you’re encouraged to use whatever
editors, IDE’s, etc. that you’re most comfortable with.

Please email our Tech Evangelist, john_coghlan@s5a.com, if you're interested.

------
npalrecha
Headspace - [https://www.headspace.com/join-
us](https://www.headspace.com/join-us) \- Los Angeles, CA - Using proven
mindfulness techniques, we teach you how to train your mind for a healthier,
happier life.

Open roles:

\- Android Developers

\- iOS Developers

\- Frontend Developers

\- Backend Developers

\- QA

Stack: Nodejs, Java, Swift 3, Ember

------
mynameislegion
Sysmocom | Berlin | full-time | onsite

Sysmocom are hiring developers to work on open source radio (GSM/etc)
communications software in Berlin, more details on their site:

[https://www.sysmocom.de/jobs/](https://www.sysmocom.de/jobs/)

------
jonathanbull
EmailOctopus | LONDON | REMOTE

We're passionate about super-cheap, super-reliable, email marketing. Looking
for a remote PHP developer to join us - knowledge of AWS essential.

[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com)

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
ezhome
ezhome | Silicon Valley | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineer - Front End,
Back End, Full Stack, Tech Ops, Analyst, and More

ezhome is disrupting the home services space. We provide an amazingly better
home owning experience using software and data to enable our service personnel
to be more effective and efficient. We are pioneering the tech-enabled home
services space with a full-stack approach.

We are hiring for multiple engineering roles that can be based anywhere in the
world. Check out more here
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions)

If you're interested, apply online or email Alex at
alexanderganyukov@ezhome.com.

~~~
ddorian43
I was once contacted by a recruited that declined after I didn't have
experience with django(the framework, I do have with python language). Is that
true, that you need experience with it ?(backend)

~~~
ezhome
Hi ddorian43 - Thanks for messaging us. We are looking for people with
experience with both django and python as well as some familiarity with node
js and golang for backend developers. Maybe we can work together in a year or
two if you have a chance to gain experience in the mean time!

~~~
lj3
Do you think people who are familiar with node js or backend development in
general will have difficulty picking up django and python?

------
quailman38
Conduce Inc | Carpinteria, CA | Full Time | Remote (US ONLY) | Systems
Administrator

Conduce is building a data visualization platform for real-time operational
monitoring and collaborative data discovery. Our Systems Engineering team
provides stable, scalable and secure infrastructure to make this happen. Using
tooling and development best practices, we define systems as code which can be
run anywhere, on anything.

We are currently looking for a Systems Administrator to join our Systems
Engineering team to help maintain and deploy our infrastructure.

You’ll work alongside developers and system integrators to deliver our
platform and support developer initiatives. You’ll be 100% focused on all
things Cloud, Linux, deployment and automation--not fixing email issues or
troubleshooting Windows.

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/174417/listi...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/174417/listing)

------
Bazingaforlife
iZettle | Swift developer | Stockholm, Sweden| Full time |ONSITE

Our groundbreaking iOS app has truly made an impression on the mobile payments
market.

We released the first version back in 2011 and the rest is, as you know,
history.

With that being said, we are never satisfied. When our user base grows, the
demands on our app increases. We're dedicated to delivering stable software
that our users can trust and love to use. There is always new features to be
developed, new technologies to be used, new architecture to be tested and new
problems to be solved. We're constantly revisiting previous solutions; turning
them into small, reusable, testable and maintainable components. Furthermore
introduction of Swift has opened up for new solutions and ways of thinking.

We are a small, well oiled team that live and breathe Apple. As part of that
team, you will have the opportunity to influence every aspect of our app; from
UI animations down to peripheral hardware integrations. You will discuss
technical solutions with the team, and together we'll build amazing software
that we can be proud of. We are keen to share our knowledge and to learn new
things. We’re always on the lookout for new technologies, methods and
different ways to solve new problems.

If you want to join us, you’re probably a proven asset within iOS development.
We’re looking for developers who we can learn from and help us take our app to
the next level.

Take a look at our latest release, you find our app here:

[https://itunes.apple.com/se/app/izettle-complete-point-
sale/...](https://itunes.apple.com/se/app/izettle-complete-point-
sale/id447785763?l=en&mt=8)

Read more about our tech culture here:

[http://tech.izettle.com/](http://tech.izettle.com/)

Please apply through the add on our website:
[http://tech.izettle.com/jobs/7441-ios-
developer](http://tech.izettle.com/jobs/7441-ios-developer)

------
vbhartia
Uber, Senior Software Engineer, leading initiatives for International Growth,
India, etc. Position could be in SF or India. Lots of high impact projects
figuring out growth for emerging markets - making it easy for Riders and
Drivers.

Please email - vbhartia@uber.com

------
rbnewton
Skookum (www.skookum.com) is hiring Java Engineers and Front End Engineers in
Charlotte, Denver and remotely.

If you're interested in joining a great team of engineers to build business-
critical software, we'd love to talk to you.

Apply at www.skookum.com/careers

------
varunjuice
Stealth mode enterprise software company | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite

We are building an enterprise software company that will define how the next
generation of knowledge workers get stuff done. Unlike traditional enterprise
software, our software has artificial intelligence and messaging at its core,
not as a bolt on. We have started 5 companies, 3 of which were acquired by
public companies while the remaining 2 are vibrant private businesses. Backed
by Sand Hill road VCs, our investor group includes world's leading AI experts
and F50 CIOs.

We are looking for founding engineers to join us on this journey. You will
play a pivotal role in defining and shaping the product, working with early
customers and lighthouse partners, and other key aspects of building the
company. Send us an email at work@bannertech.co

Our interview process starts with a phone screen, a tech challenge followed by
an onsite interview.

Software Engineer, Machine Learning * building data pipelines to
acquire/crawl, clean and maintain data for model building, as well as
productionizing ML models * ML toolkits like Scikit Learn, Apache Spark MLlib,
H2O, Aerosolve or Apache Mahout * developing on the Linux platform with
languages like Java/Scala, Python, or C++ * prior experience working with Open
source software or having contributed to it * familiarity with deep learning
algorithms and frameworks like TensorFlow, Theano, Keras or Torch As a bonus,
if you have some experience with NLP frameworks like SpaCY, Gensim or NLTK

Software Engineer, Platform * built high performance, fault tolerant, scalable
backend services in the past * familiarity with building and integrating with
API based platforms and have an understanding of REST and RPC based systems *
experience with SQL and noSQL databases (like PostgreSQL, MySQL, Cassandra and
HBase) * developing on the Linux platform with languages like Java/Scala,
Python, or C++ * hands-on experience with IaaS systems like AWS, GCE or
Microsoft Azure.

------
eoinboylan
Senior Java Engineer | Cork, Ireland | Newsweaver | ONSITE Providing internal
communication software to enterprises larger then 10,000 employees. Looking
for developers experienced with microservice architecture. Recruiters not
welcome.

~~~
mlwarren
Are you able to sponsor developers from outside of Ireland? (Like the US)?

------
rookonaut
craftworks ([https://craftworks.at](https://craftworks.at)) | Vienna / Wien -
Austria | Fullstack/Backend-Engineer | Full-time | On Site

We create software that helps our clients to digitize their workflows. We are
currently a team of seven (six engineers) and are looking for a
fullstack/backend-engineer to grow further.

We use AngularJS, Typescript, Java 8, PostgreSQL, and we're agile.

We offer a relaxed work atmosphere, flexible working hours and work from home
policies as well as your own budget for your education.

Please apply through email at jobs@craftworks.at. Happy to answer any
questions you might have: simon@craftworks.at

------
hannahkeal
goodlord ([https://www.goodlord.co/](https://www.goodlord.co/)) | London UK |
Full-time or Part-time

goodlord is a web platform designed to take the pain out of the lettings
process. Since we were founded in 2014, we've received backing from Europe's
best VC's, so we're growing!

We're looking for both Backend and Frontend Devs interested in working with a
great team on a great product. Check out our jobs page here:
[https://www.goodlord.co/about-us/join-us](https://www.goodlord.co/about-
us/join-us)

------
earnuptalent
EarnUp, a SF-Based Fintech Startup is looking for a Full Stack and Back End
Engineers ONSITE.

We are a pro-consumer platform that is revolutionizing the way people pay off
their loans and get out of debt.

Please visit earnup.com/careers to see more details!!

------
emilburzo
As always, if you need to search this thread with some advanced search
operators, you can use this front-end I've made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

------
mars
admetrics | Frankfurt, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE | Python Engineer

Your job will be the design & development of distributed applications for real
time analytics.

You will be part of a cross functional team that consists of talented
developers in Frankfurt am Main to solve some very challenging technical
problems.

You will work closely with the Product Architect and help shape a product that
is able to provide insights into enormous amounts of data in real time.

Job posting:
[http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer](http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer)

------
danielnc
CareMessage (YC W14) - REMOTE - Software Engineering - FullTime

We're looking for a Software Engineer for our integrations team to help build
and maintain our APIs and integration solutions for connecting CareMessage
with leading EHR systems. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails
and PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and ownership.
When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it out and try
something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the dev process and how to
make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. We're remote first! All of
our developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location

More Info: [http://grnh.se/l6omh5](http://grnh.se/l6omh5)

------
somehedgefund
Hedge Fund | New York City, New York

Looking for strong CS fundamentals and backend experience.

\- Offering $200-700k+ depending on experience

\- Work at a top tier hedge fund

\- Work on highly secret, fast paced, high internal visibility project

\- Scala experience a plus

Email somehedgefund@gmail.com with CV and/or Github.

------
mars
admetrics | Frankfurt, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE | Frontend Developer

You will be part of a cross functional team that consists of talented
developers in Frankfurt am Main to solve some very challenging technical
problems.

You will work closely with the UI designer and product manager to help shape a
product that is able to provide insights into enormous amounts of data in real
time using Javascript, NodeJS, HTML and CSS.

Job posting:
[http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:frontend_developer](http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:frontend_developer)

------
loumf
Trello | Full-time | REMOTE or ONSITE New York (NYC)

\- Developer Advocate

\- Growth Engineer

\- Tester

\- IT Specialist (ONSITE in NYC only)

More here: [https://trello.com/jobs](https://trello.com/jobs)

For remote applicants, you must overlap with NYC afternoon

------
martinrangle
www.rangle.io - Toronto, Ontario, Canada - ONSITE

Multiple positions including: JavaScript Developers (intermediate & senior),
Scrum Masters, UX/UI Designers and Testers.

Rangle is Canada's top modern JavaScript consultancy. Currently using
AngularJS, React.js, Node.js, MongoDB, Cordova and Ionic, we help companies
build amazing applications that work seamlessly across desktop and mobile
devices.

Hiring process is as follows: Phone Screen, Coding Assignment (2-3hrs), In
Person Interview, Reference Check and then Offer.

You can reach out to me directly at martin.hauck[@]rangle.io if you have any
questions.

------
bloodcarter
Dedal, the Bay Area, http:/beta.ded.al, Is looking for a product
manager/bizdev killer, pre-launch, BIG equity, the most broken industry in
history. Drop a line at bloodcarter@gmail.com

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE at many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers, Product
Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have _many_ established offices worldwide (pivotal.io/locations) and more
coming.

We're broken into three main divisions: Pivotal Labs (yes, _that_ Pivotal
Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair
program and TDD every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are
fantastic at keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from
users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available. We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-memory distributed grid with
years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

Presently we're hiring engineers in Atlanta, Beaverton, Beijing, Boston,
Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Dublin, London, New York, Palo Alto, Paris,
San Francisco, Santa Monica, Seattle, Sydney, Toronto and Washington DC. Most
of these are hiring designers and product managers. Other roles are being
hired worldwide also.

To see our open jobs and apply directly, follow this referral URL:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-oct16@pivotal.io to answer any questions.

Either of these helps me score one of our referral bonsues (did I mention our
generous referral scheme?)

I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just an engineer here.

~~~
jacques_chester
I note that I neglected to update the list of locations where we are hiring
for Engineering (sorry). Amendment:

\+ Berlin

\- Sydney

------
elisescu
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better. We're currently hiring:

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer))

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer))

* Senior Frontend Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer))

* Senior QA Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software
([http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-
airtame/](http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-airtame/)). Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems. Send an email
to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We can sponsor work visas for
non-EU applicants.

Here you can find a bit more about our working culture:
[http://blog.airtame.com/hackairthon-1/](http://blog.airtame.com/hackairthon-1/)
[http://blog.airtame.com/why-join-the-airtame-engineering-
tri...](http://blog.airtame.com/why-join-the-airtame-engineering-tri..).
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATVyGA1HwQo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATVyGA1HwQo)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc_Dq1lVc9w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc_Dq1lVc9w)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR38SoRl30Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR38SoRl30Q)

~~~
zerr
Any plans for rem0te in the near future? (Also considering high income taxes
in Denmark)

~~~
theodorsen
As a foreigner you can get on a special program (called Forskerordningen)
where you only pay 31,92 procent in taxes for 5 years

~~~
sebcat
That's including AM-bidrag, if anyone wonders (was curious myself):
[http://www.skat.dk/skat.aspx?oId=1788671&vId=0](http://www.skat.dk/skat.aspx?oId=1788671&vId=0)

------
fuzzieozzie
www.compilerworks.com is hiring developers

Location: SF Bay Area (or REMOTE) - we spread across 3 continents atm.

We are purely funded by customers, and expect to continue growing without
external financing. You can get a sense for what we do from our website. We
strive to make the work rewarding (both financially and intellectually) for
our team.

We use Java, Gradle, findbugs, git, et.c. For more detail refer to
[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)
how to apply.

~~~
desdiv
FYI you previously posted a link to
[http://www.compilerworks.com/dev.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/dev.html)
but that's a 404 now.

------
jlynn
eero ([https://eero.com](https://eero.com)) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE

eero is redefining the home networking category. We're looking for backend,
data, mobile, hardware, and firmware engineers to help build networks that
protect and enable our customer's homes.

Our stack includes Scala, Akka, C, Python, React, Swift, Java.

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero) or
email me at john@eero.com

------
toisanji
somatic ([http://somatic.io](http://somatic.io)), Machine Learning Engineer,
Boston or NYC. We're looking for 2 data scientists with deep learning
experience to join our team. You will have either Masters or PhD degree from a
relevant field or significant industry experience in image processing and deep
learning. Familiarity with Matlab, tensorflow, spark and/or other related
technologies a plus

contact@somatic.io

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, Toronto | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332)

\- Software Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012)

\- Frontend Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363)

\- Frontend Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013)

\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
pgt
weFix Repair Specialists (previously iFix) | Cape Town, South Africa | Full-
Time ONSITE | Contract REMOTE | R540-660k/year

Solve retail and warehousing problems in a greenfield Python/ReactJs stack.
Small team, growing company with 30+ retail stores in ZA. Experience in
accounting, logistics or retail is a plus.

Interview process is a small paid project that touches codebase to fix a bug
or implement a real feature.

Send GitHub profile to: petrus@wefix.co.za

(edit: grammar.)

------
AyKarsi
absence.io | Munich | Full-time | Software Developer | onsite

We are expanding our toolset and are looking for two Javascript Developers to
help us get to the next level. Respect and appreciation for Javascript is
expected. Tech-Stack: Ember.js, Node, MongoDB and a lot more.

We offer a great working environment, with a healthy balance between getting
the job done, learning new stuff and having fun.

If interested, send a message to hello [at] absence.io.

------
fdik
pEp is hiring in Luxembourg city, Luxembourg, and in Barcelona, Spain.

AppDev in Barcelona:

JavaScript developers, iOS developers in Swift and Objective C, Java
developers for Android, C# developers

CryptoDev in Luxembourg:

C, C++, Rust

All what we write is published as Free Software.

[https://pep-project.org](https://pep-project.org) mailto:jobs-dev@pep-
project.org 919A B074 4CC2 0F84 0E37 2D32 4B4A 2423 D041 C63D PROFUSE
SUBSEQUENCE GAUNTLET BANKCARD BABY

------
zammitjames
Kwaver - Change the way music is born.

\- Music Collaboration App \- [https://kwaver.com](https://kwaver.com)

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland ([https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)) | Westlake
OH USA, Santiago Chile | Full-Time, Interns | ONSITE, REMOTE

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. We’re hiring
more than 400 positions in 2016. If you’re interested in filling one of them,
apply to one of our positions. If all you’ve heard about us is that we have
two slides and free pop, then you’re missing what really makes Hyland
different. That stuff is cool, but what really matters in a job isn’t whether
you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters is that we give our employees
fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Security Engineer (ONSITE - Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2245/security-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2245/security-engineer/job)

* Junior Software Developer, Web Team (ONSITE - Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2137/junior-software-d...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2137/junior-software-developer--web-team/job)

* Software Engineer (ONSITE - Santiago, Chile) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer/job)

* DICOM Software Developer (ONSITE - Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-de...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-developer/job)

* Sales Solution Engineer, Healthcare (REMOTE - U.S.) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2213/sales-solution-en...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2213/sales-solution-engineer%2c-healthcare/job)

* Intern, Development (ONSITE - Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2164/intern%2c-develop...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2164/intern%2c-development/job)

All job listings: [https://careers.hyland.com/](https://careers.hyland.com/)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
toronja
Tally | San Francisco, CA | Salary range: $135K - $178K + equity | Onsite -
Full-time | Multiple Positions | www.meettally.com

Hey HN, I'm Jason Brown, co-founder and CEO of Tally. We just closed $15M to
tackle some of the hardest problems in FinTech. We've got multiple
opportunities on our Platform, Data, and Design teams
([https://www.meettally.com/careers](https://www.meettally.com/careers)).

ENG:

->Senior Platform Engineer - You'll build a scalable architecture that simultaneously supports a seamless consumer experience and Tally's core financial systems. Our technology uses Scala-at-large to build discreet services and servers to make credit card automation look simple. Functional programming experience a plus (Scala, F#, Java 8 lambda functions, Frege, Haskell, Clojure, OCaml, Erlang, Lisp, Elixir). [https://jobs.lever.co/tally/4f6b044f-9110-4d2e-bbb5-ba7cea27...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/4f6b044f-9110-4d2e-bbb5-ba7cea2700ac)

->Platform Engineer - You'll embrace functional-programming as you strive to write clean, testable code that is effective and secure. You will write new internal and external facing API’s, as well as consume external services. [https://jobs.lever.co/tally/dce2f97c-7957-4cd2-b179-09bd3c81...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/dce2f97c-7957-4cd2-b179-09bd3c813ede)

->Data Engineer - You'll architect, build and scale our data pipeline from the ground up, bringing transparency to all aspects of our business. [https://jobs.lever.co/tally/227cb799-2903-4533-a1c7-480bf751...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/227cb799-2903-4533-a1c7-480bf7518153)

Core Technologies: Scala, micro-services, Spray, Akka, Finagle/Thrift, Slick,
Postgres, Redis, AWS, Push Notifications, SSL, Identity Management,
Concurrency

DESIGN:

->Product Designer - You'll be working closely with my co-founder Jasper as well as our product and design-oriented Engineering teams to define the Tally experience on iOS and Android. [https://jobs.lever.co/tally/df9bc455-38b8-4ba9-975b-84dfa88b...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/df9bc455-38b8-4ba9-975b-84dfa88b82dc)

If you're up for a quick chat to learn more, shoot me a note at
jason.brown@meettally.com or apply through the listed job postings (I'll
respond personally either way). Please include any relevant links (resume
optional). We unfortunately can't sponsor new visas (H1B transfers ok).

Articles: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-
fo...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-for-app-to-
make-credit-cards-less-expensive-easier-to-manage)
[http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-
app](http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-app)
[http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-
cards-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-cards-easier-
to-manage-2016-6)

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"MailChimp & SurveyMonkey for IVR & SMS Text" | ONSITE: Cebu, Philippines |
Full-Time & Adventure Fellowship

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS or doing a
Missed Call, which trigger an automated call back to them.

Customers such as Intel, UN WFP, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian Development Bank,
International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy
Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK platform to interact
with people for a variety of use cases, including social change in the areas
of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response,
as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and operations.

Forbes says we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since
launch a little over a year ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in
our space - we've already been used in 100+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Full-Time Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://alloy.ai](http://alloy.ai)

Over $20 trillion worth of goods are manufactured, transported, and sold each
year - the things we use, wear and eat every day. The global supply chain is
one the world's largest economic engines, but it struggles to keep up with its
own complexity.

The manufacturers, distributors, and retailers that make up this complex
network are limited by the information they posses. They struggle to track and
respond to supply and demand as their product travels from production to
consumer. Those who try rely on 40-year-old data standards, lots of manual
Excel work, and hordes of human middleware.

At Alloy, we’re set to change all this. We provide the first comprehensive,
low-latency view of demand and inventory across all distribution channels. Our
platform connects manufacturers, suppliers, distributors, and retailers,
allowing companies to track their products down to the store shelf and better
respond to end-consumer demand.

We are early stage, well funded by leading VCs, and growing. Our small team
has diverse backgrounds and experience in analytics, large-scale enterprise
software, and retail and financial technology. Culture really matters to us:
we value diversity in all forms and strive to foster integrity, respect, and
open communication.

We're committed to make enterprise software inspiring. We use Google Cloud
Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, Java and React, all wrapped in strong
design.

== About You ==

You thrive in a small team where you can build technology from the ground up.
You love to pick up new tech, get good at it fast and do something creative
with it.

You don’t shy away from even the most challenging problems and are relentless
in always looking for better solutions. You are self-motivated and enjoy
working with others towards a common objective. Building software is the means
to an end: you want to change the way an entire industry operates.

As an engineer at Alloy, you’ll do any or all of the following:

* Model parts of the supply chain and develop features that bring them together

* Automate the collection, parsing, and storage of huge volumes of data

* Design a flexible but blazing-fast analytics framework that powers instant insights

* Build beautiful, easy-to-use apps that our customers love to use

* Dive into server provisioning, deployment, automation, and monitoring

We would love to hear from you - send me a note at evan@alloy.ai

~~~
doctorcroc
Hey there, sent you an email a couple weeks ago -- never heard back. What's
the best way to get in touch?

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE for Senior, Pacific Time (PST) to
Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 1 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both Senior Engineers who have been around the block many times,
as well as Junior Engineers who are just getting started. We’re looking for
Junior Engineers who are eager to learn, who thrive on great mentorship, and
who want to work on a mission that makes a difference. We’re looking for
Senior Engineers who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and
open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what it’s like working here through Hardy’s on-
boarding blog post: [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

You can learn more about our interview process through Dui’s hiring blog post:
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton & San Francisco, CA | Onsite | 10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company creating novel software, chemistry, and microfluidic
systems to allow better understanding of the genome. While DNA sequencing
technology has advanced rapidly, currently it’s still at a level equivalent to
what assembly was to computing, with huge advances yet to be made. 10x
Genomics is creating products that will do for sequencing what C did for
computing. We're bringing a leap in higher-order clarity and meaning to what
is now very low-level information. Software is a key part of that leap. The
scale and complexity of analyzing, managing, and visualizing sequencing data
means that this is an area with no shortage of hard problems, where
engineering still matters and can yield big payoffs. Our software and
instruments are used at top research institutions and hospitals around the
world. 10x Genomics has most recently raised a $55M Series C from Fidelity and
SoftBank and has about 120 employees in Pleasanton, San Francisco, and in the
field across the world.

You can view a demo of our existing software at
[http://loupe.10xgenomics.com/loupe/](http://loupe.10xgenomics.com/loupe/), or
read about our pipelines at
[http://software.10xgenomics.com](http://software.10xgenomics.com). We manage
our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using the NumPy stack, and drive
our front-end applications with React/Redux (previously Angular 1), but we're
always open to any technology that allows us to develop faster. No previous
biological experience is required; we have plenty of folks here to handle
that, but there is a lot to learn about if you're curious. You'll be directly
working with a team of six other engineers (one of them being myself).

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but specifically for senior
generalists, senior UI engineers, and a senior engineer in test. Our
computational biology group is also always looking for bioinformaticians who
are experienced with NGS, and our company is always looking for scientists and
engineers (hardware included). Here are two of the job postings we have up,
but feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for another role.

* Senior Software Engineer - [http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/)

* Senior UI Engineer - [http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/)

Our full page of job listings can be found at
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Reach out if you're interested in working on high impact, big data problems
using modern software development best practices or even if you just want to
chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

------
bencpeters
Ardusat | [https://www.ardusat.com](https://www.ardusat.com) | Salt Lake City,
UT | Full-stack Engineer, Front End Engineer

Come help change the way science and math are taught in schools! Ardusat is a
growing educational technology company providing engaging experiences to
science and math students by creating technology, products, and curriculum
preparing them to run custom experiments on real satellites in space. With
over $6B available in public and private STEM (Science, Technology,
Engineering, and Math) grants, this is an exciting space to work in. We are a
small (9 person) team with a successful round of seed funding and a lot of
really promising district pilot programs. Everyone at Ardusat is here because
we believe parts of the education system are broken, and need to be fixed. We
want our work to impact students’ lives all over the world by cultivating more
interest in math, science, and technology.

We're looking for an experienced engineer to work on building out our
student/teacher software features and help us scale as we grow. We've got a
great working platform that is used by schools around the world to conduct
science experiments, create and discover curriculum, and help manage,
document, and assess Maker projects in the classroom. We have tons of ideas,
but we need help taking this tool set to the next level. As an Ardusat
software engineer, you would be responsible for architecting major new
features and portions of our system - we're not just ticking off a bug list
here. The ideal candidate is someone who has experience building web
applications from the ground up and is excited by owning a large portion of
product direction and design decisions.

Development Process: Our development process is organized around 2-3 week
sprints, and we have 2 in-person engineering tag ups a week. We are a small
team and encourage autonomy, so we do asynchronous daily updates
(accomplishments, blockers, collaboration needs) but try to avoid getting too
bogged down in process or unnecessary meetings. We value accomplishments, not
time-in-office, so we try to optimize our process around allowing flexibility
and personal accountability.

Tech Stack: Our website and API are powered by Ruby on Rails, our experiment
tools and platform use Angular.js, our real-time features use Node.js, and we
have a handful of microservices related to our data pipeline using Python. On
the database side, we use Redis to coordinate services and Postgres for our
primary data store. We’re especially interested in candidates with Ruby,
Javascript, and Angular experience, but for the right candidate we’re open to
other languages/platform experience with a demonstrated track record for
learning new technology. Although everyone wears a lot of hats at an early
startup like Ardusat, this position will be more backend focused, so
experience with server management, cloud platforms (we use AWS), Docker, CI,
or API design is a plus (although not required). Experience with "maker"
technologies including Arduino, Raspberry Pi, 3D printing, etc. is also a
plus.

Apply or request more details: jobs@ardusat.com
[https://www.ardusat.com/jobs](https://www.ardusat.com/jobs) for more details.

------
debuggest
InComm | Portland, Atlanta, Salt Lake City | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full
Time | [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyw...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=engineer)

InComm is hiring for many positions. We're in the stored value product
industry (think gift cards), and many other financial products.

I work out of the Portland office where we use C#, AngularJS, RabbitMQ, and
SQL Server. Building out APIs to integrate a wide variety of customers and
third parties. Free lunch and breakfast once a week, located downtown, free
parking or TriMet pass. Free snacks and hackathons once a year. Great
atmosphere and opportunity to grow.

Database engineer - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5769/database-
engineer...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5769/database-
engineer/job?in_iframe=1) Manager, software engineering - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5275/manager%2c-softwa...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5275/manager%2c-software-engineering/job?in_iframe=1)
Desktop support technician - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5478/desktop-support-t...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5478/desktop-support-technician/job?in_iframe=1)

Also many Java software engineering jobs in Atlanta and other areas:

SQL Server DBA - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-
dba/jo...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-
dba/job?in_iframe=1) Software Engineer, III - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5716/software-engineer...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5716/software-engineer%2c-iii/job) Enterprise Security
Engineer - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5683/enterprise-
securi...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5683/enterprise-security-
engineer/job?in_iframe=1) Solutions Engineer, Dynatrace - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5506/solutions-enginee...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5506/solutions-engineer-%28dynatrace%29/job?in_iframe=1)
Associate Software Engineer - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5493/associate-softwar...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5493/associate-software-engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

Software Engineer III (Salt Lake City) - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5563/software-engineer...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5563/software-engineer--iii/job)

Email rfaaberg at incomm.com if you're interested!

------
clinth
New York Genome Center | [http://www.nygenome.org](http://www.nygenome.org) |
SoHo in New York City | ONSITE

New York Genome Center is a nonprofit in SoHo aiming to become a leading
sequencing lab and general driver of genomics science excellence. NYGC's
partnerships with nearby top-tier hospitals in Manhattan enable unique human
analysis studies. We have both junior and senior software engineering
positions available. The group is a mixed local/remote team, but all of the
currently open positions are ONSITE. Our interview process is phone
conversation followed by onsite interview.

NYGC is not a software company; it is a sequencing lab trying to push science
at scale, and needs software to do so. We have gone from zero to top-three in
five years, and we are hungry to become the leader. We're aggressively scaling
our clinical services, so if you have even the smallest allergy to
documentation or process, please stop reading now.

These positions are for the automation group, which currently has ten people.
NYGC is graduating from successful startup to a medium-sized company. In
software, we're replacing duct tape with small applications, and introducing
larger applications to help people with scale. We also introduce duct tape to
make impossible things happen. People who join NYGC software are expected to
learn quickly, be self-motivated, and be comfortable switching tracks. You
don't have to understand e.g. genome sequence alignment, but you do have to be
able to read a manual on a tool's use and learn enough vocabulary to have an
intelligent conversation with an expert on the subject.

This group uses python and postgresql, adding minimal javascript when making
frontend applications. We are intentionally boring
([https://valdhaus.co/writings/boring-
systems/](https://valdhaus.co/writings/boring-systems/)) in our technology
choices because our goal is data analysis, not novel software work. We design
everything for reliability, maintenance, low cost of ownership, and failure
recovery. It is a combination of boring technology and fast pace: we are the
computational pipeline team, the automation team, the LIMS team, the database
team, the data transport team (surprisingly fun at >20PB), the customer
delivery team, the JIRA team. We don't do genomic methods software (e.g.
better variant calling) -- we have a great computational biology group for
that. Our team is not Agile, but our business is. We make it all run at scale,
on our local cluster of >6k cores. This group is focused on making a
sequencing lab and automated analyses run at scale.

The lab and automation combined drive some really interesting real-world
problems, particularly in the clinical space. How fast can we get first-order
cancer screening to sick people? If you want to be part of a growing firm that
drives science with stable software solutions, please drop me a note or use
NYGC's careers page.

~~~
herlitzj
Do you have a specific email we can send to or should we just go through the
careers page?

~~~
clinth
Thanks for asking, I've updated the listing. You can use the NYGC careers
page; also happy to respond to direct question via the email listed on my
personal home page.

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Director of Development -
[https://spothero.com/careers/126707](https://spothero.com/careers/126707)
We’re looking for someone who still enjoys problem solving, architecting, and
reviewing code, in addition to leading engineers, communicating closely with
our executives, and determining the best use of new technologies – all the
while nurturing and maintaining a development culture that SpotHero can be
proud of.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Senior Data Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/242762](https://spothero.com/careers/242762) Our
Senior Data Engineer with be responsible for building and maintaining our data
pipelines, deploying computational resources for data science/analytics
initiatives, and creating tools to help teams throughout the company make
better decisions and customers have a better experience with our product.

Level 2 Support Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/260546](https://spothero.com/careers/260546)
SpotHero is seeking a Level 2 Support Engineer to work primarily with our
customer care and engineering departments in order to polish our product and
defeat some parking villains (tech bugs). If you’re technical, love to solve
problems, a little meticulous, and are ready to jump into an "all hands on
deck" environment, this role is for you!

Junior Software Engineer - Spring 2017 Hire -
[https://spothero.com/careers/460619](https://spothero.com/careers/460619)

Software Engineering Intern - Summer 2017 -
[https://spothero.com/careers/459520](https://spothero.com/careers/459520)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
ezhome
ezhome | Silicon Valley Based | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineers -
Front End, Back End, Full Stack, Tech Ops, Analyst, and More

ezhome is disrupting the home services space. We provide an amazingly better
home owning experience using software and data to enable our service personnel
to be more effective and efficient. We are pioneering the tech-enabled home
services space with a full-stack approach.

We are hiring for multiple engineering roles that can be based anywhere in the
world. Check out all of the positions here:
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions)

If you're interested, apply online or email Alex at
alexanderganyukov@ezhome.com.

------
alexatkeplar
*

1 point by alexatkeplar 31 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(September 2016)

Snowplow Analytics
([http://snowplowanalytics.com/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/)) | London,
Berlin, Remote | Full-time, Intern

Snowplow
([https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow))
is the leading open source event data pipeline, used by some of the most data-
sophisticated organizations in the world. Headquartered in London UK, Snowplow
is looking to fill a variety of positions in London, Berlin or working remote.

Positions:

Technical product manager -
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-product-
ma...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-product-ma..).

Junior data analyst - [http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/junior-data-
analyst/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/junior-data-analyst/)

Remote, INTERN.

Snowplow Analytics is looking for 1-2 open source software interns this Winter
(sometime November through January), for a 6-8 week paid internship. Our
interns will work directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow
open source stack
([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects. Technologies we use
at Snowplow include Scala, Rust, JRuby, Go, Hadoop, Kinesis, Redshift, Spark,
Akka and Kafka.

This is a paid internship; we will consider remote candidates who are up to
UTC +/\- 5 hours maximum. Interested? Please email
intern@snowplowanalytics.com, and tell us about a piece of software you are
proud to have written. (And don't be afraid to suggest specific
projects/initiatives/features that you would like to work on in your
internship.)

For background on our last 2 internship programs check out:

    
    
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2016/03/17/2015-2016-winternship-wrapup/
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/07/10/introducing-our-2015-summer-interns/

~~~
mrgreenfur
Your pm link seems to have truncated, found the full link here:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-product-
ma...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-product-manager/)

------
ejcx
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX |
VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220, doubling
again in 2016.

This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is established, but
there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be
done. We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for long term
independent success. You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of
engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions. We're always hiring for operations/SRE,
sales, general systems engineering (mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well
as DNS at scale), and web development. Specific roles we're keen to hire
include:

0) Front End Engineer(s): building new UI/UX to expose controls and data to
customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end stack
is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are using
React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

1) Data Engineering(s) -- We have a ton of different technologies that our
data engineers work with, and they are a really strong core team here. Kafka,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Mesos, Marathon, Chronos, nginx, and so many more
technologies.

2) Applications Security Engineer(s) -- If you are a security person and a
software person this might be a great role for you. We are looking for people
with a strong software engineering background but also a keen eye for
architectural security bugs and OWASP Top 10 bugs. This role would be working
with lots of other teams to help them fix problems.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link, our recruiting team looks at every single application from
every applicant.

------
slvrspoon
www.abine.com | Boston / Remote | Advanced Javascript + Android devs

Privacy, security, and payments startup - millions of users. Must code during
interview.

------
theuri
John Hancock Digital | iOS Developer (Swift) & Full-Stack Developer
(Ruby/Rails) | San Francisco, CA |
[http://www.johnhancockdigital.com](http://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

iOS DEVELOPER (Swift)

We are seeking an iOS Engineer who will own our core mobile app experience.
You will ideally have experience in Swift or be a fast learner interested in
building expertise.

You will be responsible for actively contributing to, testing and maintaining
an innovative mobile experience that can change the lives of millions of
families. We’re looking for someone with a proven track record of delivering
very user-friendly, well-engineered and tested software, coordinating well
with API teams, who thrives in a fast moving startup and environment.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining critical
application features that seamlessly engage users and drive better financial
behavior.

As a nice to have, we are looking for candidates with either experience or
interest in participating in Android development over time.

FULL STACK DEVELOPER (Rails)

We are seeking a Full-Stack Software Developer with experience in back-end and
front-end software development, including work building and consuming APIs. In
the role, you will be creating the engine that powers our automated money
management platform and shapes a flawless, engaging experience for our mobile
application users.

You will be developing, testing and maintaining some of our most important and
ambitious features, and you should have a proven track record of delivering
well-engineered and tested software at scale. You should also be excited and
comfortable juggling multiple priorities in a fast-paced environment.

ABOUT JOHN HANCOCK DIGITAL We serve as an independent digital innovation
startup within John Hancock, focused on scaling our technology to improve the
financial lives of millions of customers in the US and globally. We are an
agile, fast-moving startup team based in San Francisco, that leverages the
brand, support and resources of John Hancock and its Manulife parent company
to ship products that positively impact the lives of customers around the
world.

Our mission is to use technology (machine learning and applied behavioral
finance) to enable millions of middle-class households to increase their
savings rates, make better financial decisions and achieve retirement
security.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at hello@johnhancockdigital.com
with a brief note about yourself and a resume.

You can also read more here:
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

------
KevinHock
DataDog | [https://www.datadoghq.com/](https://www.datadoghq.com/)

\-----How Do I Apply-----

Send me an email with your resume at kh@datadoghq.com

\-----Open Positions-----

AWS Infrastructure Engineer (New York, Paris, Remote) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=462315](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=462315)

Data Engineer (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86665](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86665)

Data Scientist (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=146661](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=146661)

Devops Author (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=106121](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=106121)

Distributed Systems Engineer (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86662](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86662)

Front End Engineer (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86781](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86781)

Golang Developer (New York, Paris)
--[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87091](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87091)

Infrastructure Engineer (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=268310](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=268310)

Junior Developer (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87098](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87098)

Open-Source System Developer (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87099](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87099)

Product Management Intern (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=239906](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=239906)

Product Manager (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=242838](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=242838)

Senior Security Engineer (New York) --
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/552rz1/rnetsecs_q4_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/552rz1/rnetsecs_q4_2016_information_security_hiring/d874x6j)

Site Reliability Engineer (New York, Paris, Remote) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=88569](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=88569)

Support Engineer (Anywhere) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=129716](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=129716)

Technical Writer (New York, Paris, Remote) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=169167](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=169167)

------
johanmena
Johan (jmena@pulsepoint.com) from PulsePoint here! Both of these roles are for
my team (I'm a engineer here), so if you have any questions (technical or
otherwise) or are interested in applying feel free to reach out directly.
Please include your resume, GitHub profile, and anything else of interest.

\------ PulsePoint ([https://pulsepoint.com](https://pulsepoint.com)) | Senior
Backend Engineer, Scala | New York, NY | Full-time, remote or onsite

We're looking for an Senior Backend Engineer to help us architect and scale
our micro-service oriented platform. Some technologies we use on a daily
basis: Scala, Akka (cluster, http, fsm, pubsub, many more), Play, Docker,
Mongo, PostgreSQL and Jenkins. We also have some Clojure and Ruby sprinkled
around, and we're looking to introduce some more of both. We like functional
programming and hopefully you do too! Other teams have an array of services
that we can take advantage of like Mesos, Kafka, Spark, Cassandra, Zookeeper,
ELK, Hadoop, etc. Ideally you'll have plenty of hands-on Scala and Akka
experience, but a strong Java background is ok too. You need to have
experience working with distributed systems too.

\------- PulsePoint ([https://pulsepoint.com](https://pulsepoint.com)) |
Senior Full-Stack Engineer (Scala, JavaScript) | New York, NY | Full-time,
remote or onsite

Similar role to the above, but we'd expect you to have senior-level JavaScript
experience. We're currently running on Angular 1 (CoffeeScript, JavaScript),
and are in the process of migrating to a React / Flux stack. If you have
shipped a few JS projects and are interested in working with some of these
technologies, please reach out!

\------- About PulsePoint: We are profitable company (so we're not going away
any time soon) in the advertising technology industry. We have nice benefits
like medical, dental, vision, 401k match up to 6%, life insurance, stocked
fridges, beers, generous vacation, etc. (everything you'd expect from a tech
company these days and then some): Check it out:
[http://www.pulsepoint.com/Benefits/](http://www.pulsepoint.com/Benefits/) —
We were also voted one 50 best places to work in 2016 by Inc, and by Crain
just last week
([http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160928/SMALLBIZ/16092...](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160928/SMALLBIZ/160929892/crains-
unveils-the-100-best-places-to-work-in-new-york-city-in-2016))! Finally, to
save you the trouble, here's our Glassdoor page:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PulsePoint-
EI_...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PulsePoint-EI_..). :-)

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

October is here. Time to throw on our hoodies and buy Halloween candy,
pretending we're going to hand it out kids. We all know where it's going
[hangs head in shame]. But perhaps it's not the impulse Reese's pumpkin
binging that's bringing you down, perhaps you just need a career shift!
Consider making a move to a new career path, or transitioning to a growing
organization doing important and exciting work... NCC Group! If you’re a
tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who wonders “why”
and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a disassembled air
conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from you! Our process
welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those with little to no
direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our: Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

Our Incident Response team is rapidly expanding to keep up with demand and we
are looking for new hires in San Francisco and New York! We'd love to hear
from you if you have experience in that sector
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/incident-response-security-consultant-first-responder/)).

Our Bug Bounty Services group is growing and we're looking to add a couple of
people immediately! This work can be nearly 100% remote! Kick back in your
cabin in the woods or on the beach and do some security work! More info on
these roles can be found at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/security-cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/security-consulting-careers/security-consultant-bug-bounty-
services/).

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/).

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy:
[http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA; New Delhi, India. Remotes, interns and those needing visas
are encouraged to apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the end.

Perks:

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Conveniently office locations accessible from public transportation.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real, stable
company.

Open roles:

\- Software Engineer.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/457887#.V_J0_Z...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/457887#.V_J0_ZMrIo8)

\- Senior Software Engineer in New Delhi, India. We're growing our business
into India and are hiring a local software team to go with it. You'll be part
of our core engineering team and will help provide an Indian perspective. Only
locals to New Delhi, please.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/273120#.V_J09J...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/273120#.V_J09JMrIo8)

\- Sys Admin / DevOps Engineer.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/262398#.V_J07J...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/262398#.V_J07JMrIo8)

\- Embedded Software Engineer.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/468022#.V_J1hp...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/468022#.V_J1hpMrIo8)

\- Business Development Manager, Residential Solar Monitoring.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/273848#.V_J4hZ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/273848#.V_J4hZMrIo8)

------
linzbro
Indeed | indeed.jobs | Austin, TX | San Francisco, CA | Seattle, WA | Tokyo,
Japan | Hyderabad, India | Dublin, Ireland | full time, onsite | Variety of
roles

Indeed.com is hiring a ton of onsite technical roles. We are growing quickly
and it's a great place to work. I'm a product manager and we have incredibly
autonomy. We are dedicated to helping people get jobs.

If any roles on indeed.jobs interest you, reach out to me directly and I'll
get you in contact with the right recruiter. Happy to answer any questions you
have about the company: lindsayb@indeed.com

Engineering Jobs:
[http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobListEngineering](http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobListEngineering)

Engineering Manager - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-
Manager-...](http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-Manager-
Jobseeker-Applications/501)

Engineering Manager - Seattle, WA -
[http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-
Manager/...](http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-Manager/497)

Engineering Manager - Tokyo, Japan -
[http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-
Manager/...](http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-Manager/498)

Engineering Manager - Austin, TX -
[http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-
Manager/...](http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-Manager/495)

Full-Stack Engineer - Austin, TX -
[http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-
Manager/...](http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Engineering-Manager/495)

Data Engineer - Austin, TX - [http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Data-
Engineer/457](http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Data-Engineer/457)

Hadoop Operations Engineer - Austin, TX -
[http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Hadoop-Operations-
En...](http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Hadoop-Operations-Engineer/514)

We also have QA roles, QA manager roles, System Engineer, Site Reliability
Engineer, Program Manager, IT, Senior Software Engineer, Senior Test
Automation Engineer, Application Operation Engineer, and more.

------
dbRM
Rails Machine | Savannah, GA | Remote (U.S. Only Please) | Site Reliability
Engineer

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Rails Machine, your primary goals will be to
ensure our customer’s applications are available, fast, and secure. Our
customers need the best service, support, and products, and we need you to
help us deliver.

We offer two main products: managed infrastructure and managed operations.
Through managed infrastructure, we provide automation, infrastructure, and
scalability in our own data center on our own hardware. We provide both bare-
metal and virtualized hosting options for our customers, and you’ll work
directly with them to ensure their goals are met through automation, analysis,
and hardware. And via managed operations, we provide custom, consulting-based
solutions on top of any cloud vendor, as best meets the customer’s needs.

We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an
internal DevOps team!

You’ll work with virtualization and container technologies, and setup and
automate high availability data clusters (MySQL Galera, PostgreSQL
replication, Redis failover, ElasticSearch clustering, Memcached, MongoDB
etc.). You'll manage application instances built with Ruby-on-Rails and
Elixir/Phoenix (to name a few) and layer on top of those management,
orchestration, monitoring, and alerting for fleets of instances. If you’ve
ever wanted to work at a scale that few companies do, you’ll find the right
challenge here at Rails Machine!

Responsibilities:

* Manage availability and performance problems for customers; automate resolution to prevent reoccurrence

* Pair with other SREs and Systems Administrators, document solutions, knowledge sharing

* Release and maintain open-source software and projects

* Author blog posts and participate in the community by going to meetups, conferences, etc. as a Rails Machine representative

* Creates and maintain system architecture, design, and implementation

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby with additional experience in C/C++, Python, Elixir, Java, or JavaScript preferred

* Significant experience with config management or automation framework, like Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Capistrano

* 4 years maintaining production infrastructure on a Linux environment

* Intermediate Ubuntu system administration skills

* Strong customer service skills

* Self Motivated and Diligent

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation

* U.S. Residents only please

* Hiring Junior to Senior Levels

Tell us how why you'd be the perfect addition to our team by emailing us at
hiring @ railsmachine.com

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/)

Position: Full-Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist,
Sales (inside or field)

Application & Data Stack: Golang, Javascript, Docker, Streaming
Infrastructure, R, TensorFlow, MySQL, AWS

Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data, Engineering, Chemistry,
and Biz)

Analytical Flavor Systems uses machine learning and artificial intelligence to
build tools for the food & beverage industry. Our Quality, Process, and Market
Intelligence services create real-time predictive decisions metrics at each
stage of a products life-cycle. We leverage our predictive models across
products & industries for flavor profile optimization, production process
optimization, demographic targeting & cognitive marketing - helping companies
create and sell the best product to their highest value consumers with every
batch.

Our Services

_Quality Intelligence_: Real-time predictive quality control, assurance, and
improvement from human sensory data.

_Process Intelligence_: Real-time predictive process control and optimization
from human sensory data + manufacturing & LIMS data.

_Market Intelligence_: Linking flavor-profile, demographics, and sales data to
find the highest value consumer demographics for a product's flavor-profile.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: Web-application or Streaming Infrastructure focused full-stack
engineer capable of integrating the data pipeline and outputs of machine
learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to our predictive Quality, Process,
and Market Intelligence services. We didn’t build a data science team to
optimize our product's marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we
built a data science team to build our product. We need data scientists who
can understand our clients and can take a nebulous business goal, create a set
of quantitative decision metrics, and build predictive models to optimize
those metrics.

The extensive role of data scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us
to invest in their education across sensory perception (standard sensory
science so they know what we’re improving and replacing), tasting experiences
(so they appreciate the products we work on and understand how the data is
collected), production knowledge (test batches in our R&D brewery and roastery
so they understand the data they work with and how our predictions impact a
client’s process), and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team
collaboratively attempts to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and
debate the philosophical implications of a model's construction).

_Sales_: We prefer the thoughtful relationship builder to the cowboy
negotiator. Most of our contracts are multi-year high-price affairs, so
relationships are really important. Plus, you get to spend your time at
breweries, distilleries and roasteries (I've personally never been to a sales
meeting where beer or coffee wasn't served freshly brewed).

Next Steps

Please submit something awesome to JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
Nelkins
Jet.com | [https://jet.com/](https://jet.com/) | Hoboken (very close to NYC) |
Dublin | Full-time | Onsite

\----------

(From our careers page)

We need super smart engineers from all levels to help us build one of the best
engineered e-commerce platform in the world (big talk we know, but that is our
goal!). Our engineers combine creativity, curiosity, and drive to continuously
perfect and revolutionize Jet from the inside out. We are looking to bring
more intellectually curious engineers who are passionate about technology in
general (Jet is a technology first company and prides itself on its culture of
learning and knowledge sharing and we want all our engineers to be as
passionate as we are!)

Our platform is largely an event driven platform implemented via a
microservice architecture. The platform runs on Microsoft Azure and uses a
large number of technologies and middle ware. The bulk of backend code is
written in a functional style (F#) and our system of record is an event
sourced system (essentially a log of all actions on the platform). We use a
mix of Kafka, Redis, Elastic Search, Azure SQL, Event Store and Azure Storage
for our data stores. About 50% of the platform runs on Linux and the rest
Windows (although we move into more containerization we will see a shift
towards Linux).

\----------

I've been working at Jet since mid-February, and I can honestly say this is
the best job I've ever had. It personally checks off every single box I could
have a for a dream job:

\- Incredible growth. We were the fastest startup to hit a billion dollar
valuation, and we just got bought by Walmart for 3.3 billion. With the Fortune
1 at our backs there are some really amazing opportunities and projects that
are just getting started.

\- Functional programming in F#. Never been more productive coding. And in
general we have a very modern tech stack that is a pleasure to work with.

\- Tech talks and workshops all the time. I'm learning more than I ever have.

\- Extremely competent management. It feels like they really care about
employees' happiness here, we've got experienced people at the helm, and it is
amazing to see what a company can look like when you have a fantastic
management team bringing their A-game. Really, it's incredible to have to try
hard to find something to complain about.

\- All the trappings of modern startup life. Free gym membership, lots of free
food, etc.

We're hiring people of all different types of experience for all different
types of roles. More information about specific roles can be found here:
[https://jet.com/careers](https://jet.com/careers) . You can apply on the
individual role pages.

If you have any questions (commuting from NYC, about Hoboken, what's going on
in the company, anything really), feel free to ask here or send a message to
"nat" at the domain that I work on.

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Python, Mobile, Android, iOS, Data Science,
Program Management

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists, bike room and showers. We also
believe heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.

You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer , Scala - Come work with a world class engineering team who
is very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster based
microservice framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale
using AWS, Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Sofware Engineer in Test - Looking for software engineers who love working on
automation frameworks and tooling. Appium, Selenium, etc are all welcome.

Dir Engineering, Android - Looking for a seasoned mobile leader to lead our
Android team across all of our Android initiatives for mobile flagship
applications, consumer electronic integrations and automotive integrations.
Hands on leader, managing a team of 10-12 engineers.

Engineering Program Manager - Our EPMs are technically savvy leaders who help
steer our product initiatives and continue to drive high performance teams to
successful software delivery. Organized, technically oriented, able to be a
servant leader to your teams and interested in working closely with product
and engineering organizations to drive results.

Python Engineer (Content) - Work with our content and ingestion engineering
teams to figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working
with our open source Henson framework you will help build the backbone of our
core ingestion infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast
infrastructure, encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog
heuristics.

Data Science - Come work with our world class Data Science team on building
the future of music personalization. We are doing a ton of work with
collaborative filtering, matrix factorization, building neural networks with
acoustical analysis and a ton of other new and exciting research.

------
sid6376
Booking.com - Amsterdam(Netherlands), Shanghai (China), Seattle, WA (USA),
ONSITE Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent
anyway) is taken care of by the company. General Interview Process ->
Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned through years of experience of doing this. If you have any other
questions about the company or the hiring process or you would like me to
refer you, please feel free to send me an email at siddharthsarda01 at
gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). To have an idea of the
kind of problems being solved here, you can also look at our dev
blog:[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Junior Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/po7dnl](http://grnh.se/po7dnl)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Junior iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/piho2l](http://grnh.se/piho2l)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

\- Mobile App Designer: [http://grnh.se/kxvh8m](http://grnh.se/kxvh8m)

The junior positions are best for recent college graduates with <= 2 years of
experience.

For our office in Seattle:

\- Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/j0hacq](http://grnh.se/j0hacq)

\- Senior Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/xpm80g](http://grnh.se/xpm80g)

\- Lead Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/kawx0r](http://grnh.se/kawx0r)

For our office in Shanghai:

\- Product owner : Product owner :
[http://grnh.se/lndjc1](http://grnh.se/lndjc1)

For all available positions take a look here:
[https://workingatbooking.com/vacancies/?gh_src=3ryvfg](https://workingatbooking.com/vacancies/?gh_src=3ryvfg)

~~~
sid6376
Forgot to add this one:

Graduate Data Analyst(Amsterdam) :
[http://grnh.se/vhj25q1](http://grnh.se/vhj25q1)

------
lespider
tCell.io, Inc | San Francisco, USA and Stockholm, Sweden | Full-Time | On-Site
| Senior DevOps Engineer |
[https://www.tcell.io/careers/](https://www.tcell.io/careers/)

tCell.io is an early-stage startup building disruptive technology to secure
web applications in production. tCell.io is a multi-tenant cloud service
capable of analyzing large volumes of data in real-time to identify attackers
and to protect sites. To help take this to the next level, we are looking for
a DevOps engineer to join our team to help drive a highly-scalable,
performant, and robust infrastructure that enables to team to be data-driven,
continuously deploying, and embracing infrastructure-as-code. tCell.io's
success depends on the ability to handle data at scale, and iterate rapidly.
Your goal is to relentlessly enable the team to operate both efficiently,
effectively, and securely by judicious balance of technology and process.

Responsibilities

* Automate - Work with team to automate all services, such that all services have fully-automated deployment, enabling frequent pushes to production as needed. This includes designing and implementing all the automated systems and tools that enable continuous deployment and delivery.

* Monitoring - Work with team to define requirements for monitoring, and design and maintain dashboards and alerts to enable rapid response to incidents. In addition, be able to help team investigate production problems, and measure the changes made to the product in terms of service improvement, or degradation.

Requirements

* 5+ years experience on all manner of _NIX and TCP /IP network design/implementation/admin activities, 5+ years developing automation

_ Extensive experience in designing, implementing, maintaining, and automating
cloud infrastructures on at least one cloud service (e.g. AWS) utilizing CLI
and REST APIs. Including services such as security, storage, auto-scaling,
load balancing, replication, and monitoring. Terraform experience a plus.

* Experience scaling web applications/services, and associated technologies, such as nginx/apache, memcached, etc.

* Experience in data technologies, such as Kafka, Druid, Cassandra, Hadoop, Spark, and PostgreSQL

* Familiarity, and deep knowledge of container and virtualization technologies, particularly Docker. (and related subjects like lxc, chroot, etc.)

* Programming experience in Shell, Python, and/or Ruby.

* Working expertise in at least one configuration management framework, Chef preferred. Experience in Ansible, Puppet, or other a plus.

* Ability and passion for learning new things, and pushing the limits of excellence

* Bachelors of Science (or higher) in Computer Science, or equivalent experience.

------
07708088579
Ahmad A Jaff

------
lespider
tCell.io, Inc | San Francisco and Stockholm | Full-Time | On-Site | Senior
Software Engineer/Architect |
[https://www.tcell.io/careers/](https://www.tcell.io/careers/)

tCell.io is an early-stage startup building disruptive technology to secure
web applications in production. tCell.io is a multi-tenant cloud service
capable of analyzing large volumes of data in real-time to identify attackers
and provide protection. To help take this to the next level, we are looking
for a seasoned data analytics engineer to join our team to help build a next-
gen analytics platform for large, high-velocity data. Being part of the team,
you'll be expected not only to help develop the foundations of the backend,
but also work on implementing a variety of analytics to detect outliers, and
malicious activity.

Responsibilities

* Design, build, and maintain all parts of the data pipeline to support real-time application telemetry (requirements understanding, web application frameworksdata enrichment, data modeling, metric design, reporting, etc)

* Develop and enhance custom analytics to detect outliers, anomalies, and patterns of malicious usage of applications

* Develop and deploy data warehouse (along with associated infrastructure) for refining analytics, and ad hoc analysis and investigations

* Design into the system, resiliency and manageability for variable ingest rates, and unsanitized data Implement systems for data governance, including regulatory and contractual requirements

* Take a critical role in evolving our data engineering platform, leveraging technologies like Kafka, Zookeeper, Hive, Spark, Druid, Cassandra, Presto, PostgreSQL Champion better cross-functional data integration efforts, both upstream and downstream

* Detect data quality issues, identify their root causes, implement fixes and design data audits to capture the issues in the future

Requirements

* 7+ years of industry experience in implementing core features for large-scale analytics (preferrably real-time) on distributed systems

* Experience with JVM-based languages, such as Java, Scala, and Clojure

* Experience with data analytics systems such as Spark, Cassandra, Druid, Kafka, Flink, and Hive

* Extensive experience with data modeling, data cleaning, transformation, and auditing

* Strong and disciplined practice of unit testing, performance testing, and designing for resilience

* Excellent written and verbal communication skills

* Good understanding of application servers and frameworks

* Understanding of application security concepts (such as injection attacks, account takeover techiniques, etc.) and ideally prior experience implementing security analytics

* Responsive, team-­oriented personal style

* MS/BS/PhD in Computer Science, Mathematics, Physics or other quantitative field or relevant work experience

------
lboortz
The Black Tux | Los Angeles, CA (Santa Monica) |
[https://theblacktux.com/](https://theblacktux.com/)

The Black Tux is taking the dusty old tux shop to task in every way, finally
making renting a tuxedo the convenient, enjoyable, and stylish experience it
should be. We’ve grown considerably since our 2013 launch, and are excited to
add more great talent to the team as we continue to scale.

\-- We’re currently looking for --

Full Stack Engineer (Growth Team) | Python or Ruby, Django, Node.js, jQuery,
React, etc. |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/247212](https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/247212)

Director of Engineering | 10+ yrs in engineering and 5+ yrs of managing,
experience w/Python, JIRA & SCRUM |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/248997#.V74R8p...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/248997#.V74R8pMrJTY)

Product Designer | Execute designs optimized for multiple platforms (e.g.
desktop, tablet, mobile), mobile-first thinker is plus |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/241381#.V74R7p...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/241381#.V74R7pMrJTY)

UX Designer | BA/BS degree in graphic design, design communication, or
related; Ability to create detailed architecture diagrams, wireframes,
prototypes, & screenflows |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/205205#.V74R8p...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/205205#.V74R8pMrJTY)

DevOps Engineer | Experience with AWS/Docker along with the ability to create
APIs to integrate with front end and 3rd party systems
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/275296#.V_LVTZ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/275296#.V_LVTZPR-
nc)

------
EduardoNJF
Site Reliability Engineer | Hedge-fund | Chicago, London or Dublin | ONSITE |
Full­time | $160k-$300k+(skill and seniority based) with great benefits

World's leading, tech-driven hedge fund looking for Site Reliability Engineers
to work in the front-office solving complex problems and supporting trading
infrastructure and big data applications for high frequency trading teams. A
mixture of DevOps, Linux SysAdmin with a lot of scripting and automation.

Currently interviewing a lot of people from Google and Facebook. We are
looking for the best technologist in the world.

If you are interested in discussing in more detail, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com

Thanks, Eduardo

------
EduardoNJF
Data Science/Machine Learning Engineer | Hedge-fund | Chicago | ONSITE |
Full­time | $150k-$250k+(skill based) with great benefits

World's leading, tech-driven hedge fund looking for Junior Data Scientists or
Data Science/Machine Learning Engineers to work in the front-office together
with Quant Researchers, Traders and Software Engineers in the optimisation of
research for high frequency trading. You will apply statistics, modelling and
machine learning techniques to huge structured and unstructured datasets on a
Terabyte – Petabyte scale. You will be in charge of ingestion, storage and
mapping big data and big data applications for high frequency trading teams.

This is an excellent opportunity for you to progress into a research or
strategy based role in the future. We are currently interviewing Jr Data
Scientists/Machine Learning Engineers from start-ups and top Silicon Valley
firms. We are looking for the best technologist in the world!

A BS degree in Computer Science, Engineering or Mathematics is required.
Masters Degrees are preferred. Also high proficiency in Python is a must.

If you are interested in discussing in more details, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com

Thanks, Eduardo

------
adekok
Ottawa, Canada | ONSITE | FULLTIME | Network / IT expert

[http://networkradius.com/](http://networkradius.com/)

While we do RADIUS, a good portion of our work is designing and building
networks. RADIUS, SQL, fail-over, load-balancing, replication, VRRP, virtual
machines, etc.

We are looking for someone who is expert in networking and Linux
administration. Someone who is self motivated, and interested in expanding
their work experience.

Our customers are large enterprises and Telcos. Pretty much everyone you've
heard of. Some travel to customer sites may be necessary, but not often.

We're a small team, but friendly and highly focussed.

We're looking for not just an IT admin. But someone who helps design networks,
and keep systems at 99.99% uptime. Understanding systems and an ability to
debug esoteric problems is more important than rote knowledge.

Email careers@networkradius.com

------
tjc75
MongoDB | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Onsite | 150-200K + equity

We are looking for an exceptional Software Engineer that can help us build new
features on our Cloud Manager application. This role has a focus on server
side development (core java) as well running a large deployment (AWS). We also
use (Go) for software installed on our client servers, but we can teach you
that on the job if you have never used it before.

Please send your resume to thomas.cirri@mongodb.com or apply directly at
[http://grnh.se/u7fsqt1](http://grnh.se/u7fsqt1)

------
goldfishcaura
Data Inspector / Data PR Analyst | REMOTE | Part-time | Paid

Need to jump start an open community investigation effort.

We are attempting to bring transparency into online advertising platforms such
as Google and Facebook.

More info here: [https://segahm.github.io/adwords-
investigators.html](https://segahm.github.io/adwords-investigators.html)
[https://www.caura.co](https://www.caura.co)

------
sophie_ta
Looking for a job as a software engineer, I'm moving to the Bay Area in
November (I have work visa)I have 4 years of experience in development
Microsoft dynamics CRM. I would love offers in the development business not
only CRM/.net. My email is sophie24587@gmail.com

------
utefan001
SmartMadre.com | Senior Developer | Part Time | Remote

SmartMadre helps parents manage internet addiction by directing their children
to educational sites while online. Internet access to time wasting websites is
blocked until measurable progress is made on over 40 educational sites. The
software leverages internet addiction and uses it as a motivator for online
learning.

Currently we have a working product online that supports all major operating
systems and is (in theory) ready to scale to millions of users. We have
identified many amazing free and low-cost education websites that parents can
connect to SmartMadre allowing them to see their child’s learning progress
across all sites in one place.

Our mission is to provide affordable, easy to use tools to help parents reduce
the time their children spend on time wasting websites and increase the time
children spend on education websites.

Prefer US / Canada candidates so that the team can travel to meet face to
face. Currently we are a team of 3.

Relevant skills

-strong Linux command line, node.js, docker, bootstrap, MySQL and GIT.

apply here

support -at- smartmadre d0t com

* Note hourly rate must be under $50 hr

~~~
pyrophane
10x developer. < $50/hr. Prefer US and Canadian candidates. I think one of
those three things is going to need to budge a bit.

~~~
utefan001
The point is more to weed out Devs that don't have the ability to deliver
production ready code without hand holding.

~~~
Zyst
The point he is making is that asking for all three of the things you asked
for is kind of unrealistic at that rate.

Either you pay more, you accept people from outside the US and Canada, or you
don't ask for a 10x Dev.

~~~
utefan001
OK, fixed :)

~~~
bbcbasic
Plus 10x devs are a myth.

------
ngoel36
Uber - Full Time Engineers

1) Rider Experience - San Francisco - Mobile & Backend Engineers (all levels,
iOS & Android, backend). This team works on the front-end of the main Rider
apps. Email ngoel+rex_mobile_hn1001@uber.com or
ngoel+rex_backend_hn1001@uber.com

2) Southeast Asia or LatAm or EMEA Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile &
Backend engineers (all levels). This team focuses on features which unlock
growth across SEA. Email ngoel+intl_mobile_hn1001@uber.com or
ngoel+intl_backend_hn1001@uber.com

3) India Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & backend engineers (all
levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across India. Email
ngoel+india_sf_mobile_hn1001@uber.com or
ngoel+india_sf_backend_hn1001@uber.com

4) India Growth Team - Bangalore - Mobile & backend engineers (SENIOR ONLY -
2+ years experience). Email ngoel+india_blr_mobile_hn1001@uber.com or
ngoel+india_blr_backend_hn1001@uber.com

Please include your resume in all emails as a PDF attachment, thanks!

Please only send one email to your top preference email- but feel free to list
other preferences in the body, more than chat about any other opportunities at
Uber, as well!

~~~
git-pull
Why all the downvotes for uber? They reached out to me recently and seemed to
have a polite recruiter (didn't reply to him yet).

I've dealt with a spectrum of awful-to-fantastic hiring processes and
recruiters. I'd do anything to get feedback from those who actually applied to
see if they're looking for fits, or just making a boatload of people jump
through hoops. Glassdoor seems like the only one, and they a lot of
walling/censoring before reviews go up.

The other deal is, a large, large place is going to be able to scale the hires
to coincide w/ the amount of applicants who apply, give them attention
proportionally, etc.. Some of these places have no realistic ability (or
intention) to hire a lot of folks, they just want thousands of resumes and
only want to let maybe a tiny tiny amount in.

It'd be great to get a number of "we're hiring 100 front end developers" or
"we have human being who will view your resume to see where you can fit in our
company", or give you say a PDF to set your expectations of the hiring
process, skills tested and the role your position entails.

